# Hab ich was falsch gemacht?



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

Huhu miteinander!

In diesem Post möchte ich mal was sagen was mir in den letzten... sagen wir mal 4 Wochen (eigentlich seit Icc) aufgefallen ist....
Ich persönlich benutze GS und mein Char ist nicht übel... nicht der beste aber nicht übel... 

Was mir aufgefallen ist, sobald ich auch nur erwähne dass ich GS benutze werde ich von x Leuten zugeflamed dass ich ein boon wäre dass ich dumm wäre das zu benutzen usw usw... muss ich ja nicht präzise erläutern, sind ja in keinem Tribunal :-)
Gleiches gilt wenn ich mit auf der Hand liegenden Tatsachen, wie "Lila nicht gleich Lila" ankomme, dann werd ich auch zugeflamed dass das nicht stimmt und WoW immernoch so schwer wie früher ist usw usw....

Ich wills mal so sagen, das game war mal wirklich schwer, Items wirklich schwer zu bekommen und man konnte nicht alles im Content sehen ohne Leistung zu erbringen... Nun wurde fast alles (eigentlich alles) auf Casual angepasst. Doch irgendwie kommen die meisten Mimimi Threads immernoch von Casuals... Sie meckern über leute die scheinbar Posen, über Epics, über Content über alles einfach... Ich persönlich mecker eigentlich über nichts im derzeitigen Content, denn ab Icc 25 nach dem 4. Boss ists eigentlich scho wieder lustig... Ausser über die meckernden (wohgemerkt nur die meckernden) Casuals...Doch was wollen die Casuals eigentlich noch? Ist das Game nicht schon genug verunstaltet worden?

Eure Meinungen Interessieren mich! Von Casuals genauso wie von Oftspielern (wie mir :-) ).... Wer meint dies sei ein Mimimi Thread der versteht den Hintergrund glaub ich nicht... wie auch immer Legt los :-)


----------



## MrGimbel (28. Januar 2010)

Uuuuh, schon wieder ein "Casuals sind doof"-Thread.

Und mal ganz nebenbei, wo beschweren sich Casuals (Eisblock Errors letzter Thread läuft bei mir unter Trollversuch)???


----------



## Lari (28. Januar 2010)

Zeig mir einen meckernden Casual hier im Forum, ausgenommen [entfernt] oder wer es war.
Die Meckerei startet nicht bei denen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

... möglicherweise hab ich meinen thread etwas falsch formuliert.... bin aber ein miserabler dichter sooryy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich schreibs mal eben etwas um, oder erläuter eben mal...

das sie über epics meckern war wohl etwas falsch.... ich reg mich nur auf weil das game auf casual angepasst wurde, doch ich sehe so oft threads bezüglich dass leute leaven weil sie keine lust haben mit schlechteren leuten zu spielen...

ich sehe threads mit behauptungen wie epics sind immernoch schwer zu haben...

oder dass raids immernoch schwer seien....

dass epicträger rl loser sind... oder epicträger wow junkies wären...

dass sie nicht zufrieden sind weil sie den content nicht ganz sehen können

solche dinge....

die kann ich nicht alle aufzählen würde stunden dauern....


----------



## Ulthras (28. Januar 2010)

Was soll ich sagen...
Wenn sich Casuals beschweren (wie ich^^), dann nur, weil sie es alle scheiße finden, dass AddOns wie Gearscore oder wies hei0t verwendet werden, um die besten Spieler (die höchstwahrscheinlich keine Casuals sind), hinauszupicken und mit nach ICC10 oder sonst wo zu nehmen. Das Problem dabei ist, dass das Niveau viel zu hoch angesetzt wird, sodass Leute, die noch nie ICC waren, nicht mitkommen, aber ICC10 müssen, um das von den Pros vorgegebene Niveau zu erreichen... Teufelskreis, so kommt man nämlich nicht an neues Gear. Die ganzen Pros vegressen, das sie auch mal klein angefangen haben. Und wenn ihnen das Filtern durch so ne AddOns vereinfacht wird, ist das einfach nur scheiße, daher auch der Hass auf so ne AddOns... Ich bin ja sowieso für Add-On Verbot, würd das Spiel mal wieder schwiriger machen, da man z.B. nicht alle Fähigkeiten des Bosses von BossMod angesagt bekommt und so..


----------



## Shaila (28. Januar 2010)

Gearscore ist Teufelswerk und ist sinnlos.

Wer es verwendet darf nichts anderes erwarten. Nein, ich bin sogar froh das die Leute geflamet werden, die es benutzen. Anscheinend gibt es doch noch bei ein paar Spielern ein Funken Menschlichkeit.


----------



## Technocrat (28. Januar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Zeig mir einen meckernden Casual hier im Forum, ausgenommen [entfernt] oder wer es war.


Und der ist kein Casual, sondern ein Raider der trollt.


----------



## Karius (28. Januar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Uuuuh, schon wieder ein "Casuals sind doof"-Thread.



Auch wenn es nicht schön ausgedrückt ist, ich muss ihm leider zustimmen. Das Thema kommt derzeit etwas zu häufig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (28. Januar 2010)

Kaum ist der unrühmliche Thread, in dem es um irgendwas ging, aber die Diskussion auf GS und co zu sprechen kam, in dessen Verlauf es auch zu einem (oder mehreren?) Bann gekommen ist, in der Versenkung verschwunden, wird wieder einer aufgemacht. 

(Schachtelsätze sind cool.)

Auch hier wird es darum gehen, wer den längsten hat, und dass die Jungs mit den langen Penissen nur mit sich selbst und ihresgleich spielen wollen, um sich gegenseitig an selbigen zu fassen. 


Und das spätestens auf Seite 3.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

jeden tag wenn ich hier in buffed bin werde ich von casuals für egal was niedergeflamed weil ich mehr spiele wie sie oder weil mein char besser ist....

lari ich kenn deinen char der ist wahrlich edel...

aber ich denk mal einige wissen was ich meine... alleine dass ich wegen gs zugeflamed werde kann doch nicht sein...

ich kann egal wie viele tatsachen ans licht bringen und sie werden immernoch totgeredet alsob sie nicht stimmen würden... 


solche dinge meine ich


----------



## Braamséry (28. Januar 2010)

Es gibt wenige Casuals, die meckern. Dafür aber viele, die einfach nur schlecht spielen und deshlb nix reißen.

Und was die Reaktion der leute angeht kann man eigentlich nicht viel sagen. Wir wissen ja nicht was in den Köpfen bei denen vorgeht.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Januar 2010)

Hier irgendwie über Leute herzuziehen die sich nichtmal im Thread beteiligt haben ist nicht unbedingt das gelbe vom Ei. Name wurde entfernt, unterlaßt sowas in Zukunft.


----------



## Lari (28. Januar 2010)

Niemand flamed dich im speziellen nieder, wenn dann überhaupt Gearscore an und für sich.
Gearscore ist nichts anderes als der Itemlevel-Durchschnitt, paar Faktoren je nach Slot, und Ende.

Und da ich es Leid bin über Gearscore zu sprechen klink ich mich aus der nun folgenden Gearscore Diskussion aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lilly: Du hast doofe Ohren.


----------



## MrGimbel (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> das sie über epics meckern war wohl etwas falsch.... ich reg mich nur auf weil das game auf casual angepasst wurde,


Sag ich ja, ein weiterer "Casuals sind doof"-Thread




Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> doch ich sehe so oft threads bezüglich dass leute leaven weil sie keine lust haben mit schlechteren leuten zu spielen...



Ja klar, das sind die Casuals, die mit Gearscore die ganzen "Pro-Gamer" aussortieren, weil sie keine Lust haben, länger als 10min in einer Ini zu bleiben



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich sehe threads mit behauptungen wie epics sind immernoch schwer zu haben...
> 
> oder dass raids immernoch schwer seien....
> 
> ...



Andere Leute sehen überall weiße Mäuse oder Verschwörungen des Weltjudentums....




Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> die kann ich nicht alle aufzählen würde stunden dauern....



Stimmt ein Beispielsthread zu finden, könnte wirklich etwas dauern.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen...
> Wenn sich Casuals beschweren (wie ich^^), dann nur, weil sie es alle scheiße finden, dass AddOns wie Gearscore oder wies hei0t verwendet werden, um die besten Spieler (die höchstwahrscheinlich keine Casuals sind), hinauszupicken und mit nach ICC10 oder sonst wo zu nehmen. Das Problem dabei ist, dass das Niveau viel zu hoch angesetzt wird, sodass Leute, die noch nie ICC waren, nicht mitkommen, aber ICC10 müssen, um das von den Pros vorgegebene Niveau zu erreichen... Teufelskreis, so kommt man nämlich nicht an neues Gear. Die ganzen Pros vegressen, das sie auch mal klein angefangen haben. Und wenn ihnen das Filtern durch so ne AddOns vereinfacht wird, ist das einfach nur scheiße, daher auch der Hass auf so ne AddOns... Ich bin ja sowieso für Add-On Verbot, würd das Spiel mal wieder schwiriger machen, da man z.B. nicht alle Fähigkeiten des Bosses von BossMod angesagt bekommt und so..




aber ich muss dir sagen den teufelskreis bauen sich einige casuals selbst, oder bilden sich den ein.... man kann nicht von 0 auf 100 auf der stelle... klar oft ist das niveau echt hoch angesetzt...

aber genau da kommt von vielen ( nicht allen! ) einfach kein verständnis... hier weshalb... viele hohe chars möchten nicht den wow-kindergarten machen... daher wollen sie schnell durch das game... so wie ihr es mögt langsam (casual) zu zocken mögen hohe chars es schnell und hardcoremässig zu zocken.... wo liegt da denn das problem...


ausserdem ist jeder content für jeden erreichbar, gerade derzeit mit derzeitem markensystem... von gs will ich nicht reden ist was anderes, da werd ich nur von den moderatoren gebannt...

und man soll auch wissen dass es einfach ein kackgefühl ist wenn man als guter char ( in dem man WOCHEN investiert hat) nen anderen 0815 (vom equip her meine ich) char mitschlefen muss der vielleicht seit kurzem 80 ist und die hälfte des contents noch nicht hinter sich hat....


das ist wie als vorschulfussballer zu erwarten in die bundesliga aufsteigen zu dürfen....


im prinzip wollt ihr casuals uns highendgamern eine spielweise aufzwingen... warum? hab ich als highendgamer nicht das recht so zu zocken wie es mir taugt, ohne von xy vielen leuten dafür beleidigt zu werden?<- so in etwa mein ich das...


----------



## Maruh (28. Januar 2010)

das problem was die leute am gearscore sehen ist einfach, wie du schon sagtest: 

 "Nun wurde fast alles (eigentlich alles) auf Casual angepasst."

naja, es stimmt. die epix bekommt man an jeder ecke nachgeschmissen, alleine dafür, das man mitläuft. und dazu ist das alles nicht gerade schlechtes "lila zeugs". die Spieler WISSEN mittlerweie einfach, das es stuss ist, einen Spieler nicht mitzunehmen, nur weil seine Epix 1 Itemlvl niedriger ist als der eigene. Sprich: dieses gearscore-gerede von "wir nehmen alles mit ab GS 5000, aber wer GS 4998 hat, der kann mit boons laufen und taugt nix."

Den spieelrn gefällt am gearscore zwei sachen nicht:

A) jeder wird über 1 Kamm geschert: das depperte Itemlvl/gearscore

 leute mit SKILL und einer gescheiten Rota werden als schlecht bewertet, weil der GS nicht dem eines AFK-autoshot-jägers gleichkommt...vor allem wenns um s twinkausstatten geht.


Gearscore ist ansich gut...um sich ZEIT zu ersparen bei der Teamzusammenstellung. Aber dabei war nicht sinn der sache, die 250er elite von der 240er elite abzugrenzen. nur wegen 10 minuten schneller durch die ini sein.

DAS ist das problem und deswegen wirst du zugeflamed. Wenn es dir gelingt, trotz deiner Gearscore-bewertung bei Gruppenzusammenstellung dennoch FAIR zu sein und nicht wie ein beamter reagierst, der sich gesetzestreu an fixwerte wie obiges beispiel richtet, dann wird dein ruf über kurz oder lang eh aufm server gut und du kannst es dir leisten, GS zu nutzen und die flamer lächelnd beiseite tun. 
aber wenn du halt aus faulheit, schnelligkeit und kleinkrämerei....man nennt es auch Kieselsteingeschubse leute nicht mitnimmst, weil ihr GS +/- 2 oder so nicht stimmt...dann hast du das geflame VERDIENT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tipp: nimm in 10ern ruhig auch 1 spieler unter deinen "standarterwartungen" mit, dann siehst du ja, ob der wirklich schlechter ist oder nicht. Items sind nicht alles...denn viele gut equippte spieler spielen selbst in inzen "nur nebenher". ich selbst auch und ich bin heiler...weil irgendwann ist das equip echt auf nem lvl, das man "nebenher heilt". und dann ist das unfair den itemschwächeren spielern gegenüber, die ne gute rota fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mk77 (28. Januar 2010)

Warum hören Leute einfach nicht mit dem Spiel auf das sie anscheinend so nerft und ihnen zu einfach ist?
Einfach mal RL 1.0 probieren...da Erfolg zu haben ist verdammt schwer (meiner Meinung nach)


----------



## Petu (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> jeden tag wenn ich hier in buffed bin werde ich von casuals für egal was niedergeflamed weil ich mehr spiele wie sie oder weil mein char besser ist....
> 
> lari ich kenn deinen char der ist wahrlich edel...
> 
> ...




Also Deiner Aussage nach bist du ein "Pro-Gamer"

Wieviel verdient man denn so damit? &#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364;&#8364; $$$$


----------



## benbaehm (28. Januar 2010)

"Wenn sich Casuals beschweren (wie ich^^), dann nur, weil sie es alle scheiße finden, dass AddOns wie Gearscore oder wies hei0t verwendet werden, um die besten Spieler (die höchstwahrscheinlich keine Casuals sind), hinauszupicken und mit nach ICC10 oder sonst wo zu nehmen. Das Problem dabei ist, dass das Niveau viel zu hoch angesetzt wird, sodass Leute, die noch nie ICC waren, nicht mitkommen, aber ICC10 müssen, um das von den Pros vorgegebene Niveau zu erreichen... Teufelskreis, so kommt man nämlich nicht an neues Gear. Die ganzen Pros vegressen, das sie auch mal klein angefangen haben. Und wenn ihnen das Filtern durch so ne AddOns vereinfacht wird, ist das einfach nur scheiße, daher auch der Hass auf so ne AddOns... Ich bin ja sowieso für Add-On Verbot, würd das Spiel mal wieder schwiriger machen, da man z.B. nicht alle Fähigkeiten des Bosses von BossMod angesagt bekommt und so.."

genau so und nicht anders!

ich selber spiele einen tank-druiden. und das schon ziiiiiiemlich lange. hatte jetzt 1,5 jahre pause und habe vor weihnachten wieder angefangen. bin mittlerweile auch ganz ok ausgerüstet. t9 (ja, durch marken) und so lvl200-245 epics (was man halt so ansammelt). aber mal ehrlich.

ich höre/lese eigentlich nur "gearcheck bla bla, clear-erfolg bla bla" ich meine es ist ok, dass man bosstaktiken voraussetzt, die kann man sich auch anlesen. aber wie zur hölle soll ich die anforderungen erfüllen um meine bärige schnauze mal wieder in einen raid zu stecken?

ich will nicht direkt icc und ich will mich auch nicht von anderen da durchschleifen lassen, aber ohne eine gilde, die eigene raids organisiert, geht heute ohne erfolge/end-gear nichts...

ich tanke gut, ich kenne meine klasse und ich weis was ich in einem raid zutun habe. das alles interessiert aber heute niemanden.

ich kann zwar damit leben, aber ich finde es sehr schade! es ist halt der schon beschriebene teufelskreis: kein equip --> kein raid --> keine erfolge/kein equip --> kein raid

im prinzip wäre es für mich ja sogar ok, wenn man mich mitnimmt und mich und mein können testet (bis zum ersten boss oder so). sollte ich nicht den anforderungen entsprechen, kann man mich ja austauschen... ich muss halt meine leistung bringen. dazu kommt dann aber das problem, dass es vielen ja auch nicht schnell genug gehen kann. sprich man muss dann ja n neuen tan suchen. klar ist das lästig, aber deshalb aus prinzip keine "neulinge" mit zu nehmen finde ich schade.

so das war mal von mir. :-)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

da beispielthread...

WoW wird immer Casual undfreundlicher!

gearcheck aber wie?

Bewertungssystem

ich kann nicht alles aufzählen hab dafür 1. kein bock 2. keine zeit... aber kannst selber bisserl rumforsten... letzendlich enden dann die meisten threads in einem highend-gamer zugeflame


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Also Deiner Aussage nach bist du ein "Pro-Gamer"
> 
> Wieviel verdient man denn so damit? €€€€€€ $$



son schwachsinn kannst dir sparen...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

Maruh schrieb:


> das problem was die leute am gearscore sehen ist einfach, wie du schon sagtest:
> 
> "Nun wurde fast alles (eigentlich alles) auf Casual angepasst."
> 
> ...



zum thema fairness.... gestern hab ich anstatt icc ne random hero gemacht mit nem tank der nen gs von 2,9k hatte... also ich bin kein gs-fanatiker


----------



## tamirok (28. Januar 2010)

also umso schneller man gear bekommt umso weniger skill bekommt man heißt mitt gimps icc10 gehen und zerwipen möchten die guten gamer nit daher gearscore  causals beschweren sich wenn dann darum weilö sie 0 skill besitzen  wohlgemerkt nur ungefähr 10% sind causals ^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

wer glaubt er hätte keine chance den content zu sehen irrt sich... hier nochmal der post von vorhin


aber ich muss dir sagen den teufelskreis bauen sich einige casuals selbst, oder bilden sich den ein.... man kann nicht von 0 auf 100 auf der stelle... klar oft ist das niveau echt hoch angesetzt...

aber genau da kommt von vielen ( nicht allen! ) einfach kein verständnis... hier weshalb... viele hohe chars möchten nicht den wow-kindergarten machen... daher wollen sie schnell durch das game... so wie ihr es mögt langsam (casual) zu zocken mögen hohe chars es schnell und hardcoremässig zu zocken.... wo liegt da denn das problem...


ausserdem ist jeder content für jeden erreichbar, gerade derzeit mit derzeitem markensystem... von gs will ich nicht reden ist was anderes, da werd ich nur von den moderatoren gebannt...

und man soll auch wissen dass es einfach ein kackgefühl ist wenn man als guter char ( in dem man WOCHEN investiert hat) nen anderen 0815 (vom equip her meine ich) char mitschlefen muss der vielleicht seit kurzem 80 ist und die hälfte des contents noch nicht hinter sich hat....


das ist wie als vorschulfussballer zu erwarten in die bundesliga aufsteigen zu dürfen....


im prinzip wollt ihr casuals uns highendgamern eine spielweise aufzwingen... warum? hab ich als highendgamer nicht das recht so zu zocken wie es mir taugt, ohne von xy vielen leuten dafür beleidigt zu werden?<- so in etwa mein ich das... 






------------




also im prinzip ists einfach... macht content dann seht ihr content... macht ihr keinen content seht ihr keinen content... was gibts daran auszusetzen? 


ich meine von nichts kommt nichts....


----------



## Petu (28. Januar 2010)

Was für ein Schwachsinn?


Du behauptest "High-End" Gamer zu sein und das Du von "Casuals" zugeflamed wirst. Also gehe ich davon aus, das du ein "Pro-Gamer" bist ( ja, diese Begrifflichkeit hast du erwähnt ). Daher ist meine Frage durchaus angebracht.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-Sport


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn?
> 
> 
> Du behauptest "High-End" Gamer zu sein und das Du von "Casuals" zugeflamed wirst. Also gehe ich davon aus, das du ein "Pro-Gamer" bist ( ja, diese Begrifflichkeit hast du erwähnt ). Daher ist meine Frage durchaus angebracht.
> ...



Bitte kommt nicht mit so pseudo 9-mal klugen beiträgen wie diesen diese machen den thread nur kaputt... hier gehts nich um definition eines highend und casual...

e-sport is für pvp... also denk bitttte ne sekunde nach... high end bezieht sich auf content.... ich habe schon alle bosse in wotlk gesehen, vielleicht lagen nicht alle aber gesehen hab ich alle...und in meinem anfangsbeitrag stand drin dass mein char ein guter *(vielleicht nicht der beste aber guter ist)




ABER EIGENTLICH MEINE ICH GENAUUU DIESE ART ANTWORT.... *warum werde ich jetzt hier von xy leuten zerfetzt und muss mich rechtfertigen dass ich vielleicht etwas erfolgreicher im game bin als andere? warum? bin ich deshalb jetz schlecht?

JA ICH BIN PROGAMER WAS IST DABEI? ich zock täglich etwa 6 stunden, raide 3 mal die woche... was gehts dich an? warum haben damit einige casuals ein problem?


----------



## Karius (28. Januar 2010)

Nicht mal eine Seite und wir haben schon wieder eine Gearscore-Casual-Hardcoregamer Diskussion. ^^
Das scheint derzeit ja vielen auf der Seele zu brennen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Nicht mal eine Seite und wir haben schon wieder eine Gearscore-Casual-Hardcoregamer Diskussion. ^^
> Das scheint derzeit ja vielen auf der Seele zu brennen.



nur dieses mal will ich wissen warum casuals was gegen leute wie mich haben?.... gegen leute die schnell zocken (also anders als casual)? gegen solche dinge....

warum ich mich für gs überhaupt rechtfertigen muss... ich spiel wie ich will ? casuals sollen so spielen wie sie wollen interessiert mich doch auch nicht...


----------



## Lari (28. Januar 2010)

Skelletor, du bist kein Progamer.
Keiner der schwierigen Bosse liegt. Du bist genauso Casual wie ich und andere auch. Oder von mir aus Vielspieler, dann aber bedingt erfolgreich.


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (28. Januar 2010)

Ulthras schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen...
> Wenn sich Casuals beschweren (wie ich^^), dann nur, weil sie es alle scheiße finden, dass AddOns wie Gearscore oder wies hei0t verwendet werden, um die besten Spieler (die höchstwahrscheinlich keine Casuals sind), hinauszupicken und mit nach ICC10 oder sonst wo zu nehmen. Das Problem dabei ist, dass das Niveau viel zu hoch angesetzt wird, sodass Leute, die noch nie ICC waren, nicht mitkommen, aber ICC10 müssen, um das von den Pros vorgegebene Niveau zu erreichen... Teufelskreis, so kommt man nämlich nicht an neues Gear. Die ganzen Pros vegressen, das sie auch mal klein angefangen haben. Und wenn ihnen das Filtern durch so ne AddOns vereinfacht wird, ist das einfach nur scheiße, daher auch der Hass auf so ne AddOns... Ich bin ja sowieso für Add-On Verbot, würd das Spiel mal wieder schwiriger machen, da man z.B. nicht alle Fähigkeiten des Bosses von BossMod angesagt bekommt und so..



du sprichst mir aus der seele. 

für ein vollkommenes addon-verbot bin ich allerdings nicht, aber eine einschränkung wäre schon besser. 

zB dass wow viele funktionen schon von haus aus mitbringt ( welcher caster kommt schon noch ohne quartz aus ).

addons sind immer nur dass was die spieler aus ihnen machen. gearscore ist nichts schlimmes aber die völlig übertriebenen ansprüche machens halt zu was schlechtem (Bsp.: lfm für icc 10 bitte erfolg XY posten, erfahrung und itemlevel drölfmillionen mitbringen ! leute unter 10k dps bekommen keinen loot! (etwas übertriebn dargestellt ^^) )


MFG


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (28. Januar 2010)

@TE: Warum spielst du dann nicht ein anderes Spiel was nicht so casualfreundlich ist?

Versuchs mal mit Darkfall da wirste bestimmt deinen Spaß dran haben. Da gibts mit sicherheit keine oder nur ganz wenige casuals weil sie spätestens dann ragequitten wenn ihnen beim ersten PVP tod plötzlich sämtliche Ausrüstung und Tascheninhalt fehlt sowie der Gegner auf ihrem Reittier davonsaust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Oder findest du so etwas fies und das sollte generft werden? bist du da nicht hardcore genug dafür? :-P


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (28. Januar 2010)

aaalso ich habe ja nichts gegen "progamer" 
ich finde es nur schade, dass ich, wenn ich mich langsam durch alle instanzen und alle heros durch gearbeitet habe und nun auf die "nächste stufe" möchte, ich als antwort bekomme " ne, dich nehmen wir nicht mit, du hast kein equip aus dem raid"----ja genau, wiel ich noch nie drinne war, weil mich keiner rein nimmt ohne das equip. wie soll es nun bekommen, wenn mich keiner mit nimmt? 
das ist komisch, das entzieht sich meinem horizont


----------



## Wowler12345 (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

du fragst echt wieso du hier gerade "zerfetzt" wirst? Hier hast du deine Antwort: Du führst dich hier auf als ob du hier der beste Spieler auf der Welt wärst. 

So und jetzt zu deiner Frage wieso du geflamest wirst, weil du mit Gs anfängst, ganz einfach: Gs ist was für Leute die keine Ahnung von einer Klasse haben, da sie sich gar nicht die Items angucken, sondern nur das Gesamtequipt, was von irgendeinem "Computer" ausgerechnet wird.

Noch was dreistest von dir, du denkst sicher so: Alle sind Eifersüchtig auf mich weil ich hier der Imbaroxxorpriester bin und sie sind nur Noobs.

Ps. Noch net mal die Seuchenwerke down und du wagst dich ein Progamer zu nennen. Du hast auch net alle Bosse gesehn da du nur Fauldarm down hast so kannst du z.b. den Professor gar nicht gesehn haben.
mfg
wowler1234


----------



## Saberclaw (28. Januar 2010)

Du hast schon recht:

Lila ist nicht gleich Lila. Aber Leute die GS benutzen müssen eben damit rechnen, geflamed zu werden, weil dieses Addon die Leute auf ihre Stats reduziert. Stell dir vor du hast noch einen Raidplatz offen. Ein Spieler meldet sich mit einem hervorragenden Gearscore, den du aber nicht kennst. Zeitgleich hättest du einen Bekannten am Start, der net so gut wie der rofl-gsler equipt is. Du weißt , aber das der Bekannte sich sehr gut auskennt, seine Klasse beherrscht und sich bewegen kann.

Wen nimmst du mit?


----------



## creepah (28. Januar 2010)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> aaalso ich habe ja nichts gegen "progamer"
> ich finde es nur schade, dass ich, wenn ich mich langsam durch alle instanzen und alle heros durch gearbeitet habe und nun auf die "nächste stufe" möchte, ich als antwort bekomme " ne, dich nehmen wir nicht mit, du hast kein equip aus dem raid"----ja genau, wiel ich noch nie drinne war, weil mich keiner rein nimmt ohne das equip. wie soll es nun bekommen, wenn mich keiner mit nimmt?
> das ist komisch, das entzieht sich meinem horizont



Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das dass nicht die Leute aus topgilden sin, sondern die sogennanten "casuals" ( Ich will hier keinesfalls sagen das jeder "casual so ist) die viel zu hohe equip anforderungen stelln. Wenns am skill mangelt muss man das halt durchs gear ausgleichen. 
Mich nerft die casual/pro gamer diskussion sowieso gewaltig. Aber ist nunmal so das 90% der sogenannten "casuals" Leute sind alles mit ihrem Ich bin casual/ 13€ Argument rechtfertigen und meistens nicht mal weniger oft spielen als Leute aus pro Gilden. Solche Leute die wenn sie nen Boss nicht in den ersten 2-3 versuchen legen, ins Blizz Forum nen post reinsetzn mit dem Inhalt; Boss XYZ ist zu schwer, bin Casual zahle 13€ und will auhc alles sehn.

Ich möchte keineswegs die richtigen casuals beleidigen. Aber jeder der behauptet man kann in WoW nur was erreichen wenn man kein Rl hat, redet einfahc scheiße. Ich habe zu Bc zeiten und trotzdem Bt/hyal ect. gecleart (pre nerf) und das mit nur 2 raidtagen anfangs 3.


----------



## creepah (28. Januar 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> du fragst echt wieso du hier gerade "zerfetzt" wirst? Hier hast du deine Antwort: Du führst dich hier auf als ob du hier der beste Spieler auf der Welt wärst.
> 
> ...



GS ist ein gutes addon finde ich gerade für rnd Inis, ich fahr kurz mit der Maus über die gruppenmitglieder und seh wem ich ma besten mein Wachsamkeit geb, und hab einen Überblick über das Equip des Heilers.
Um Raids zusammenzustelln ist GS Müll da muss ich dir recht geben.


----------



## Petu (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> JA ICH BIN PROGAMER WAS IST DABEI?



Nein bist du nicht. Du farmst HC für Frostembleme.


----------



## Chaosphoenix88 (28. Januar 2010)

mekcenrte casuals findet man heutzutage immer und in jeder grp weil die meistne net vanilla oder bc gezocklt haben.
aber auch genug pros die rum gimpen weilse meine is easy kan jeder. wenn mir jdm komt und fragt wie das geht helf ich ihm im gegensatz zu den anderne meistens die ihn gl flamen müssen weilers net kennt (er war 20 mins 80 und war nex hc mit). und was den content betrifft, ich finds auch als ehemaliger suchtig gut das man die high raids auch für casuals aufgemacht hat damit man wirklich bissl mehr sieht las nur wochenlang nax oder ulduar, nur ans eqipt kommt na meiner meinung nach zu leicht mit dem markne system. 
und addons gibts sinnvolle und net so sinvolle. is jedem sein geschmack wie ers gerne hätte.
und falls wer denkt das wow zu leicht oder zu schwer sei, dazu gibts hc und hm optionen. dadurch unterschieden sichh suchtis/pros von casuals und durch die erfolge. was hilfts eineme 3h lang icc 10er leutz zu suchen nur damit dier erstzen 5 dann weg müssen. lass es so wies is weil bisher hats immer funktioniert und der rest is einfach nene erziehungsmangel der spieler.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (28. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist das die meisten Gearscorebediener 0,0000000000000000 Ahung haben es zu bedienen.

Es kann nicht sein das Webseiten sagen u auch das Blizzardsche Raidtool das ich ICC 25er gehen kann aber manche Gearscore-Fanatisten das mein Gearscore ergo equip nicht für PDK 10er ausreicht. Die Masse dieser Gearscorenutzer suchen mit dem Tool/Addon nur 9 o 24 andere Leute die sie durch den Raid/instanz ziehen.

War letztens auch einer wollt wieder für Pdk 10er normal Leute mit dem GS von 5600 der wurde geflamt mit der Begründung um auf diesen Wert zu kommen müßte man im 25er den HM gemacht haben.


Und ich glaube wenn man anfängt andere zu verbessern u denen an den Kopf wirft dein GS somit dein equip ist Stuhlgang brauch man sich nicht wundern, vorallem wenn mir einer was über VZ u sockeln beim Hexenmeister erzählen will obwohl er noch nie einen gespielt hat.


----------



## Sheeana (28. Januar 2010)

Hm, bin ich ein Casual? Ich würd sagen: manchmal. Ich spiele immer mal wieder recht viel (für meine Begriffe), wenns die Zeit zuläßt und dann wieder mal wochen- oder monatelang gar nicht, weil einfach die Zeit fehlt. Ich spiele seit Release und habe noch nie einen Raid-Boss gesehen. Dafür fehlte mir immer entweder die Zeit oder der Ehrgeiz mich wirklich einer Raidgilde anzuschließen (und danach meinen Terminkalender auszurichten, denn genau das wurde meist verlangt).
Finde ich das schade? Ja, definitiv. Einmal dabei sein, wenn Velen und Lady Liadrin über den gesäuberten Sonnenbrunnen philosophieren, einmal eine der epischen Quest-Reihen wirklich selbst zu Ende bringen und das Gefühl haben, man hätte die Welt gerettet, das wäre schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beschwere ich mich, daß ich das nicht bekomme? Nö. Dafür muß man Zeit und Ehrgeiz investieren, das tue ich nicht, also wirds wohl nix und ich muß auch in Zukunft die Gameplay-Videos und Machinimas angucken und die Dialoge bei WoWWiki nachlesen ^^

Das einzige, was mir nicht in den Kopf will ist, daß viele so laut schreien, jeder könnte jetzt mit den Marken alles haben. Ich hab grad mal 10 so komische Marken gesammelt und viel mehr werdens vor Cata wohl auch nicht mehr (egal, wanns kommt, Zeit ist grad Mangelware).
Wo ist der Unterschied zu früher? Viele Freunde von mir, die in Raidgilden waren sind eben 50x hintereinander nach <hier beliebige Instanz einsetzen> gerannt, um ein Teil zu bekommen, das sie brauchten. Jetzt rennt man halt 50 Mal rein, um die Marken zu kriegen und dann das Teil zu kaufen. Der Aufwand ist derselbe. Und ganz echt, sooooo schwer war z.B. der Blackrock auch nicht, es war halt eine Frage des Glücks, ob der dumme Tiermeister jetzt das Wildherz gedroppt hat...^^ Ah ja, doch, ein Unterschied fällt mir ein: hat man damals nach etwa 6 Versuchen am Tag entnervt aufgegeben, weil nix droppte, so freut man sich heute nach 6 Runs eben über 6 Marken (mindestens) und man ist schon einen Schritt weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eines ist ebenfalls noch immer dasselbe: wenn die Gruppe gut ist und die Leute wissen, wie man die Klasse spielt, dann flutscht's auch mit niedrigerem Durchschnittslevel und weniger guter Ausrüstung, wenn die Gruppe schlecht ist, dann geht gar nix und man beißt ins Keyboard. Ich war in ein paar von den kleineren Instanzen (HdZ: Strat, HdB, TU und so) mehrere Male mit unterschiedlichen Gruppen. Ich hab immer geheilt und manchmal wars ein Kinderspiel (selbst wenn 4 <80er in der Gruppe waren) und manchmal wars ein Trauerspiel. Je nach dem ob man den Tank hat antanken lassen, ob der Tank überhaupt angetankt hat, ob der Schami seine Totems aufgestellt hat (ja, es gibt Schamis die stellen gar keine) oder ob ich die richtigen Knöpfe erwischt hatte ^^

Übrigens hab ich mit fast allen Gruppen recht gute Erfahrungen beim Umgangston gemacht und selbst die Eiligen und die Nicht-ganz-so-netten konnten durchaus Hallo und Bye sagen.

Und wenn ich gehört habe: Wie Du warst da noch nicht drin? Wie, ohne Addons? dann war meine Frage: ist das ein Problem? Falls ja: dann bin ich eben raus und vermutlich wäre ich dann tatsächlich eine Fehlbesetzung gewesen, weil ich nicht hätte mithalten können. Da wünscht man viel Spaß und guckt sich weiter um, wenn man mag. Falls nein: auf gehts und mal sehen, wie es läuft. Und dann kann ich wieder nur auf den Text weiter oben verweisen: es lief gut, wenn alle ihre Klasse beherrschten und schlecht, wenn nicht (dann wars eben stressig für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

So viel von meinen 2 Cent ^^
LG


----------



## Nexilein (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Eure Meinungen Interessieren mich! Von Casuals genauso wie von Oftspielern (wie mir :-) ).... Wer meint dies sei ein Mimimi Thread der versteht den Hintergrund glaub ich nicht... wie auch immer Legt los :-)



Meine Meinung:

1. Das selbe schreibst du auch in den vielen anderen Threads in denen es um genau dieses Thema geht.
-> Trotzdem kommst du auf die Idee diesen Thread aufmachen zu müssen.

2. Du lässt dich selber nur durch Raidinstanzen ziehen.

3. Du heulst, weil Vielspieler ohne Skill genauso eine Chance auf Equip haben wie Leute die sich etwas "erarbeiten" möchten
-> Das hält dich aber nicht davon ab selber Marken in hero Inis zu farmen.

4. Du hast das "früher" scheinbar nicht selber erlebt, und weißt es trotzdem besser als die Leute die dabei waren.

Ich folgere daraus, dass deine Beobachtungen sicherlich objektiv, fundiert und richtig sind....


----------



## friX1982 (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> zum thema fairness.... gestern hab ich anstatt icc ne random hero gemacht mit nem tank der nen gs von 2,9k hatte... also ich bin kein gs-fanatiker



Tach, 

und direkt mal zu Dieser Aussage, 
ich denke das Du voll der Held bist!!! 

So nun mal zum Thema, das jeder der in den T10 Content möchte min. T9 oder T8,5 haben muss ist völlig richtig. Das Problem an dieser Sache ist aber das man von diesen Leuten die sich das Gear Durch Marken besorgt haben, dennoch in diesen Raid möchten. Nicht alle die "NUR" Marken Zeug haben, haben dadurch kein Skill.
Ich denke jeder der das Gear hat sollte auch Ohne eine Clear erfolg mit genommen werden. Sollte er sich als Nichts Nutz herausstellen dann kan man Ihn/Sie immer noch Entfernen.
Und nur wegen GS Items tauschen weil sie mehr GS haben aber dennoch schlechter sind als die die man hat ist sowas von schlecht!!!


Soweit erstmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (28. Januar 2010)

omg, das wird ja immer besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> man kann nicht von 0 auf 100 auf der stelle... klar oft ist das niveau echt hoch angesetzt...
> [...]
> und man soll auch wissen dass es einfach ein kackgefühl ist wenn man als guter char ( in dem man WOCHEN investiert hat) nen anderen 0815 (vom equip her meine ich) char mitschlefen muss der vielleicht seit kurzem 80 ist und die hälfte des contents noch nicht hinter sich hat....



Du hast doch selber erst vor wenigen Wochen geschrieben, dass du leider erst seit Kurzem einen Raid hast...
Außerdem hast du selber doch "die hälfte des contents noch nicht hinter [dir]"...

Wenn ich es mir recht überlege hast du eigentlich recht. Du hast all das was WoW dir bietet nicht verdient, und am besten wäre es wenn du mit grünem Equip in der Tundra Blümchen pflückst.



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> *ABER EIGENTLICH MEINE ICH GENAUUU DIESE ART ANTWORT.... *warum werde ich jetzt hier von xy leuten zerfetzt und muss mich rechtfertigen dass ich vielleicht etwas erfolgreicher im game bin als andere? warum? bin ich deshalb jetz schlecht?
> 
> JA ICH BIN PROGAMER WAS IST DABEI? ich zock täglich etwa 6 stunden, raide 3 mal die woche... was gehts dich an? warum haben damit einige casuals ein problem?


Vielleicht weil du ein Wannabe bist, der sich nur durch seine Selbstüberschätzung vom Großteil der Spieler unterscheidet....


----------



## MaexxDesign (28. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung wie lange ihr schon dabei seit.
Ich kann euch aus meiner Erfahrung mitteilen, dass es zu Classic-Zeiten sehr viel schwerer war an epische Items zu gelangen.
Und ich bin seit der Beta 2004 dabei.
Ich war richtig happy, als ich meinen ersten epischen Gegenstand anlegen durfte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Epische Gegenstände hat man nur in Raids bekommen !
Nicht so wie heute, wo man in 5er Heros alles erfarmen kann.
Als frischer 80er ist man nach einer Woche Heros komplett episch ausgestattet.
Zu Classic-Zeiten war man schon froh, wenn man in einer Woche überhaupt ein Item bekam.

Fakt ist nunmal, dass episch=episch einfach nicht mehr zutrifft !*
*


----------



## Soilent (28. Januar 2010)

Der TE stellt sich hier hin, als habe er WoW erfunden, geht sogar mit nem Tank in ne HEro der nur nen Gearscore von 2900 hatte. Sollen wir nun applaudieren ? Du warst nie frisch 80 und wolltest dann mal mit Heros los legen, oder ? Starke Leistung mein Lieber. Hast es aber nicht mal nötig, Dir vernünftige Armschienen herstellen zu lassen und trägst auch nur den Stab ausm PdK 10...

Sag mal ganz ehrlich: was willst Du eigentlich und was denkst Du, wer Du bist ?

P.S: ja ich habe schlechte Laune und will die nun auch mal in nem Forum raus lassen, ohne meine direkt Umwelt mit meinem geistigen Dünnschiss zu konfrontieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und noch ein P.S: mit 6 Std Spielzeit bist Du kein Progamer sondern ein Nerd, der einem wirklich nur noch Leid tun kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hab vorgestern erst über ein Wahrnehmungsproblem in WoW diskutiert. 

Eine schon recht lang bekannte Befragung ergab: 

80% der Autofahrer schätzen sich selbst als überdurchschnittlichen Autofahrer ein.

Das beschreibt so wunderbar die Situation in WoW Foren. Hier gibt es überdurchschnittlich viele Spieler die zu Falscheinschätzungen neigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen, Nexi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bevor ihr mich gleich mit in den Topf werft, ich bin nur ehemaliger Durchschnittsraider mit viel theoretischer Kenntniss. Ich war noch nie Top 100 weltweit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei es reicht um auf dem Server oben mitzuspielen. )


----------



## Shaila (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Bitte kommt nicht mit so pseudo 9-mal klugen beiträgen wie diesen diese machen den thread nur kaputt... hier gehts nich um definition eines highend und casual...
> 
> e-sport is für pvp... also denk bitttte ne sekunde nach... high end bezieht sich auf content.... ich habe schon alle bosse in wotlk gesehen, vielleicht lagen nicht alle aber gesehen hab ich alle...und in meinem anfangsbeitrag stand drin dass mein char ein guter *(vielleicht nicht der beste aber guter ist)
> 
> ...




Progamer benutzen kein Gearscore oder ähnliche Addons. Jeder mit durchschnittlicher Intelligenz wird niemals Gearscore oder Ähnliches benutzen. Deshalb wirst du "zerfetzt" wie du es so schön nennst. Denn man sollte sich nie für etwas Besseres halten, als man eigentlich ist.


----------



## Valthorian1011 (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Bitte kommt nicht mit so pseudo 9-mal klugen beiträgen wie diesen diese machen den thread nur kaputt... hier gehts nich um definition eines highend und casual...
> 
> e-sport is für pvp... also denk bitttte ne sekunde nach... high end bezieht sich auf content.... ich habe schon alle bosse in wotlk gesehen, vielleicht lagen nicht alle aber gesehen hab ich alle...und in meinem anfangsbeitrag stand drin dass mein char ein guter *(vielleicht nicht der beste aber guter ist)
> 
> ...


Du gibst dich hier dermaßen Arrogant, dass ich kotzen könnte.(Genau darum wirst du geflamed)
Und erklär mir mal bitte, wie man als Casual in ICC reinkommen soll, wenn für jeden Run mindestens PdOk-Gear und clear-erfahrung verlangt wird? Erklärst du das dem dummen Casual mal bitte, Mister Oberpro?


----------



## MaexxDesign (28. Januar 2010)

*Zum Thema Progamer...* (wie sich hier so manche bezeichnen)
Progamer sind, wie der Name "_professional gamer"_ im englischen schon aussagt, *Berufsspieler*.
Interessant wie viele Leute sich als Progamer bezeichnen und sich damit mit einem Berufsspieler identifizieren.
Das sind die Leute, die auf E-Sport-Veranstaltungen, um Geld spielen.
Wieviel habt ihr denn schon gewonnen ?
Ihr könnt euch bestenfalls als "Amateur-E-Sportler" bezeichnen, die ähnlich hohe Leistungen erbringen, aber damit kein Geld verdienen.


----------



## PiaMarie (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Bitte kommt nicht mit so pseudo 9-mal klugen beiträgen wie diesen diese machen den thread nur kaputt... hier gehts nich um definition eines highend und casual...
> 
> e-sport is für pvp... also denk bitttte ne sekunde nach... high end bezieht sich auf content.... ich habe schon alle bosse in wotlk gesehen, vielleicht lagen nicht alle aber gesehen hab ich alle...und in meinem anfangsbeitrag stand drin dass mein char ein guter *(vielleicht nicht der beste aber guter ist)
> 
> ...



PROGAMER ? ? ? Lach lach lach... Ein Guter und Erfolgreicher Spieler (nenn ich es mal so), hat nicht nur alles gesehen sondern auch gelegt.Das sind Progamer. Du bist sicherlich kein Programer, wie viele anderen Spieler es von sich behaupten nicht ... Denn Bose zu sehen aber nicht gelegt zu bekommen sind keine Progamer. Und das die Leute mit RL (Casuals), auf solche Möchtegern ich bin besser als du usw nicht drauf zu sprechen sind ist ganz logisch,da andere die von sich behaupten sie seien Progamer zugeflamed und im /2 vor allen anderen spieler bloß gestellt werden. Ein Guter und Erfolgreicher (Progamer der alles gelegt hat), ist der/die, die mit Leuten sich vernümpftig sich unterhalten,trotz dass das Gear vom anderen solala ist.. (aber reicht an Gear),trotzdem schalchtzüge gehen 10/25 ...Statt zu flamen usw tipps geben,trotzdem mit rein gehen und sich vielleicht die Id zu versauen....und und un könnte noch seitenweise sachen aufschreiben ,aber lasse es lieber ....  Casuals sind spieler die noch wissen, das es ein spiel ist,was spaß machen soll,ohne druck und stress sein sollte.

Und ich behaupte ganz frech,das die Progamer alles in den arsch geschoben bekommen wollen, da sie nur top Gear Equipte im 10/25 haben wollen.Schnelle neue items wollen.aber dann weinen sie nix mehr zu holen,kein content. Durch solche ach ich bin Progamer bla blub,haut blizz in kürzester zeit nach und nach neuen content ins game.Und das viel zu schnell.Progamer sind nicht leute die schnell bessere items haben und dann in dala /sw og ach was weiss ich wo posen wollen.... Aber die echten GuteSpieler (Progamer) halten sich zurück und genießen ihren erfolg für sich sselebr oder mit der gilde,die net rum posen,das sie alles gelegt usw haben..ach ichwollte ja aufhören zu schreiben also nun...


Rechtschreibfehler,Groß und Klein Schreibung,darf derjenige behalten und in die tasche stecken....


----------



## wildrazor09 (28. Januar 2010)

wie ist ein causal den überhaupt definiert?


----------



## Bader1 (28. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Progamer benutzen kein Gearscore oder ähnliche Addons. Jeder mit durchschnittlicher Intelligenz wird niemals Gearscore oder Ähnliches benutzen. Deshalb wirst du "zerfetzt" wie du es so schön nennst. Denn man sollte sich nie für etwas Besseres halten, als man eigentlich ist.



Oho, da ist wohl jemand angefressen, weil er nicht in pdk 10 mitgenommen wurde!!!
Ich find zwar auch, dass GS blöd is zur Gruppenzusammenstellung aber um sich einen shcnellen Überblick über die Leute zu verschaffen, mit denen man in ner rnd hc is oder raid is völlig ok und gut.


----------



## Shaila (28. Januar 2010)

Bader schrieb:


> Oho, da ist wohl jemand angefressen, weil er nicht in pdk 10 mitgenommen wurde!!!
> Ich find zwar auch, dass GS blöd is zur Gruppenzusammenstellung aber um sich einen shcnellen Überblick über die Leute zu verschaffen, mit denen man in ner rnd hc is oder raid is völlig ok und gut.



Ich raide momentan nicht und bin auch nicht angefressen. Gearscore ist dennoch einfach oberflächlich und dämlich. Dieses Addon ist Unsinn.


----------



## Bader1 (28. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich raide momentan nicht und bin auch nicht angefressen. Gearscore ist dennoch einfach oberflächlich und dämlich. Dieses Addon ist Unsinn.



Und warum genau? Was soll daran schlecht sein sich shcnell einen Überblick über die Leute zu verschaffen ohne bei jedne einzelnen das Fenster aufzumachen?
Den Skill kann man dann während des Raids immer noch beurteilen.


----------



## Shaila (28. Januar 2010)

Bader schrieb:


> Und warum genau? Was soll daran schlecht sein sich shcnell einen Überblick über die Leute zu verschaffen ohne bei jedne einzelnen das Fenster aufzumachen?
> Den Skill kann man dann während des Raids immer noch beurteilen.



Na das nenne ich Logik: Erstmal alle mit schlechterem Gear weg, scheiß egal ob die spielen können. Dann schauen wir wer Skill hat. Muss man dich in diesem Punkt verstehen ?


----------



## Karius (28. Januar 2010)

Keksgestalt - Blackmoore - Atalante

Level  	Guild  	Date
80 	Atalante 	Nov 01, 09
80 	Allied Revenge 	Apr 14, 09
70 	Ðunedain 	Sep 16, 07
69 	Ðunedain 	Sep 10, 07
68 	Ðunedain 	Sep 06, 07
66 	Minas Morgul 	Aug 26, 07
65 	Minas Morgul 	Aug 18, 07
64 	Darkside of Allianz 	Aug 14, 07
63 	Darkside of Allianz 	Aug 06, 07
62 	Crème de la Crème 	Jun 29, 07
61 	Crème de la Crème 	Jun 19, 07
60 	I Ghosts I 	Jun 16, 07
57 	Unguilded 	May 31, 07
57 	I Ghosts I 	May 28, 07
55 	I Ghosts I 	May 24, 07
54 	I Ghosts I 	May 20, 07
53 	I Ghosts I 	May 10, 07
52 	I Ghosts I 	May 07, 07
51 	I Ghosts I 	Apr 29, 07
49 	I Ghosts I 	Apr 24, 07
48 	I Ghosts I 	Apr 19, 07
47 	I Ghosts I 	Apr 15, 07
46 	Unguilded 	Mar 28, 07
44 	The incredible Heroes 	Mar 20, 07
42 	The incredible Heroes 	Mar 14, 07
40 	The incredible Heroes 	Mar 04, 07
36 	The incredible Heroes 	Feb 09, 07
22 	Unguilded 	Dec 15, 06

Serverrank

Rank	Guild	Progress	World Rank	Criteria
1	Hope n Despair (r)	9/12 (normal)	151	390.00
2	Tempest Legends (r)	9/12 (normal)	211	390.00
3	Infamóus	8/12 (normal)	1051	212.36
4	Exercitus (r)	8/12 (normal)	1338	212.11
5	Die Gummibärenbande	8/12 (normal)	1544	207.39
6	Envinya (r)	8/12 (normal)	1719	207.31
7	Capulet (r)	8/12 (normal)	1841	207.31
8	Herzstoß (r)	8/12 (normal)	2230	207.06
9	sin	8/12 (normal)	2274	207.06
10	Emerald Nightmare (r)	7/12 (normal)	3310	149.01
11	Inhume	7/12 (normal)	3389	148.91
12	Ursprung allen Übels	7/12 (normal)	3803	148.45
13	Prediction (r)	7/12 (normal)	3879	148.37
14	Ehre und Staerke (r)	7/12 (normal)	3956	148.29
15	Riposte (r)	7/12 (normal)	4068	148.18
16	Die Namenlosen	7/12 (normal)	4291	147.95
17	Tirn e gwaiht (r)	7/12 (normal)	4476	147.76
*18	Atalante	7/12 (normal)	4727	147.45*


Laut Armory:

Ulduar 25 nicht clear.
Ulduar 10 nicht clear. (Jeweils nonhero)

PdK 25 clear
PdK 25 hero nicht clear

ICC die ersten 6 ohne Putrice + Rat bisher, wenn ich das richtig sehe.



Ich bin nicht so ganz sicher auf was sich da irgendwo eine wie auch immer geartete Definition von "Pro" anwenden lässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber es war ein heisser Trollversuch, das muss ich Dir lassen. Allerdings würde man sich ja weniger und nicht mehr davon im Forum wünschen.


----------



## Belock (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo, also wenn man keine Probleme hat macht man sich welche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , gleiches kann man auch mit nem rnd raid machen, jeder der nicht mitgenommen wird kann ja leute mit GS unter 5k suchen gibt ja scheinbar genug die nicht mitgenommen werden^^
GS ist ansich nett um eine grobe übersicht zu bekommen, mich würd interessieren wie hoch der score ist wenn man alles aus pdk 10er hat, sollte doch reichen für icc oder? ansonsten kann sich niemand beschweren wenn viele verlangen das man einen weg geht wie andere auch sprich: 80-->Heros--->Naxx--->Ulduar--->PdK--->ICC zumal da recht viel ausgelassen werden kann wg. der Marken Items & herstellbaren Items. 
Das ist nunmal so und wer es anders will kann auf privat server den "content" sehen was für mache aber wohl nur heißt 80--->Lichking boxen alles dazwischen is ja langweilig...
lg


----------



## Xorle (28. Januar 2010)

Bader schrieb:


> Und warum genau? Was soll daran schlecht sein sich shcnell einen Überblick über die Leute zu verschaffen ohne bei jedne einzelnen das Fenster aufzumachen?
> Den Skill kann man dann während des Raids immer noch beurteilen.



Weil der Überblick nur sehr wenig Aussagekraft hat: Sockel und Verzauberungen werden nicht berücksichtigt, ob das Item in der Konstellation und der Skillung sinnvoll ist, wird nicht berücksichtigt. Und ob dieser Spieler spielen kann sagt es dir auch nicht.
Bei einem Blick auf die Ausrüstung des Spielers kannst du zumindest sehen, ob dieser (Ausrüstung, Sockel und Verzauberungen mit Skillung vergleichen) sich theoretisch mit seinem Char auskennt (oder zumindest einen guten Berater hatte...), respektive das Equip "optimal" zusammenpasst. 

@TE
"GS-Flamer" sind meist deswegen "unfreundlich", weil sie die Schnauze voll davon haben, auf wenig aussagekräftige statistische Werte reduziert zu werden...


----------



## Daryst (28. Januar 2010)

GS ist nicht unbedingt das wahre, denn wie schon gesagt wurde...warum erst das eq bewerten dann den skill. Hab schon oft genug erlebt das Spieler mit itemlevel von 232 und besser,die es nichtmal schaffen in einem raid bei no movement Bossen über 3k dps zu machen.
Dann kommen andere mit schlechterem EQ und machen mal eben ihre 3-4k dps und das mein ich Klassen unabhängig!(btw PvP items werden auch für PvE mit berechnet, somit ist die Aussage hinfällig da sich eh keiner das EQ anscheinend anschaut..d.h. anfangs guter Schnitt wegen PvP items und nacher schlechterer, aber wer schaut schon 2 mal?^^)
Wenn man wirklich hier prollen muss..jaaa spiele schon so lange(ich übrigens auch^^*proll*proll xD*), dann sollte man sich wirklich auch mit anderen Klassen, welche man nicht spielt, beschäftigt haben, zumindest wenn man mal 1-2 Monate PvP gespielt hat. Dann schaut man bei Buffed oder anderen Seiten rein und schaut sich nen Guide an für zum Beispiel dmg Krieger, nur überfliegen reicht und zack kann man beurteilen ob der Krieger failt oder nicht( vz,sockelung,skillung), muss man sich natürlich immer aktuel informieren. Also im Monat insgesamt vieleicht 2-3 Stunden dafür aufwenden für aktuelle infos.Zumeist reicht der Guide einmalig anschauen und Patch infos für alle Klassen lesen...nein es ist wirklich minimaler Aufwand,leite selber ab und an nen rnd Raid. Hab Leute dabei die mal schlechter sind, denn kann man dann auch mal Tipps geben und dann gibts davon auch weniger, zudem bin ich jemand der auch wipes verträgt, weil es meist ein verständnis Problem ist und somit mit der Zeit sich klärt wenn man Fehler nett und sachlich bespricht.

Alles in allem will ich sagen, das die Leute das Addon löschen sollen und mal anfangen sollten das tolle eklige Ding zwischen ihren Ohren zu benutzen...

Danke für das lesen, obwohl ich glaube das ein Teil den Satz hier drüber liest und mich flamen geht...GZ Penis grow up ingame! xD

MfG


----------



## HansiHansenHans (28. Januar 2010)

gloriaXdiesXlive schrieb:


> aaalso ich habe ja nichts gegen "progamer"
> ich finde es nur schade, dass ich, wenn ich mich langsam durch alle instanzen und alle heros durch gearbeitet habe und nun auf die "nächste stufe" möchte, ich als antwort bekomme " ne, dich nehmen wir nicht mit, du hast kein equip aus dem raid"----ja genau, wiel ich noch nie drinne war, weil mich keiner rein nimmt ohne das equip. wie soll es nun bekommen, wenn mich keiner mit nimmt?
> das ist komisch, das entzieht sich meinem horizont



100% full ack!!!

War bei mir so! 

Wie du wars noch nie da drin, du kommst hier nit rein! Equip OK!! Aber du hast die Achievments nicht!!!!


----------



## Bader1 (28. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Na das nenne ich Logik: Erstmal alle mit schlechterem Gear weg, scheiß egal ob die spielen können. Dann schauen wir wer Skill hat. Muss man dich in diesem Punkt verstehen ?



Nein das meine ich nicht.Als DD einfach kurz übern Tank scrollen bzw über healer ob ich mir Aggro ziehen erlauben kann. Ein Blau equipter Tank wird sicher nicht die Aggro behalten wenn ein full epic dd draufkloppt.
Oder als Tank über die ganze Gruppe, somit kann man einschätzen wieviel man pullen kann.
Oder wenn man pdk rnd is kurz einschätzen wielang das dauern könnte etc.


----------



## zerre (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> aber ich muss dir sagen den teufelskreis bauen sich einige casuals selbst, oder bilden sich den ein.... man kann nicht von 0 auf 100 auf der stelle... klar oft ist das niveau echt hoch angesetzt...
> 
> aber genau da kommt von vielen ( nicht allen! ) einfach kein verständnis... hier weshalb... viele hohe chars möchten nicht den wow-kindergarten machen... daher wollen sie schnell durch das game... so wie ihr es mögt langsam (casual) zu zocken mögen hohe chars es schnell und hardcoremässig zu zocken.... wo liegt da denn das problem...
> 
> ...



besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können !!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






*Stein ist total OP nur Papier ist ordentlich balanced NERF Stein sagte die Schere*


----------



## Shaila (28. Januar 2010)

Bader schrieb:


> Nein das meine ich nicht.Als DD einfach kurz übern Tank scrollen bzw über healer ob ich mir Aggro ziehen erlauben kann. Ein Blau equipter Tank wird sicher nicht die Aggro behalten wenn ein full epic dd draufkloppt.
> Oder als Tank über die ganze Gruppe, somit kann man einschätzen wieviel man pullen kann.
> Oder wenn man pdk rnd is kurz einschätzen wielang das dauern könnte etc.



Du gehörst scheinbar zu der etwas neueren Generation. Das Gear sacht über solche Sachen mal garnichts aus. Wenn man sieht, das der Tank noch nicht so gut ist, sollte man ihm wenigstens die Chance geben sich zu beweisen und nicht nach dem Motto: "WAS?! Der BLAU?! LOL NUP weg! Ich bin episch, der hält nie meine Aggro!".

Man kann auch als DD mal darauf achten, keine Aggro zu ziehen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

So bin wieder da :-)

was ich jetz schreibe geht nicht an alle vorweg....

ich hab definitiv keine ahnung was ihr unter einem pro versteht aber ich habe meinen letzten post geschrieben und habe nicht geantwortet weil ich von der arbeit heim bin.....

kaum habe ich mich ingame eingeloggt wurde ich von nem typen sharar oder so angeredet.... eigentlich freundlich für paar fragen wegen meines priesters.... ich hab alles freundlich beantwortet, er war lvl 55 ich habe ihn direkt gefragt ob er nen heiler für ne inni bräuchte... kurz darauf das tribunal... haste alle ulduar erfolge sammt alle heroerfolge... ich nein... dann hast du alle pdk/pdok 10er und 25er erfolge.... ich nein.... dann ob ich alle derzeitigen erfolge in icc habe.... ich wieder nein.... dann ob ich mounts farme und erfolge... ich nein xD

dann kam der spruch dass ich kein pro wäre bla bla.... einfach frech... und schliesslich "Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall".... so!

Seit ihr denn von allen geistern benebelt worden... ich spiele das game jetzt seit wasweisich lange... ich kenne es auswendig, ich habe die meisten bosse schon gelegt... wohlgemerkt die meisten, denn die die nicht lagen waren aufgrund von unfähigen gilden... ich weiss nicht wers war der mich so hinterfotzig angeredet hat, will auch niemanden anschwärzen... aber eine feine art maskiert ohne zu sagen wer man ist bei mir im game aufzukreuzen (ich war auch noch megafreundlich) und mich so hinterhältig zu hintergehen.... das könnt ihr haken...

ich bin seit jeher freundlich zu allen gamern, einschliesslich casuals.... jeder soll spielen wie er will ist meine devise... wenn casuals nich mögen wie ich spiel deren sache.... 

ich für meinen teil werde NIE wieder jemandem unter gs 5,4 helfen... mir sch...egal wer es ist... ihr habt mir wortwörtlich die laune vermiest (damit meine ich denjenigen)


und dann noch 1 seite voll zu schreiben in denen ich von irrsinnigen argumenten wie oben genannt und auch die vorherigen posts wie dieser hier zerfleischt werde... das ist echt armseelig... ihr seid scheinbar alle casuals.... gut so weil ich werd euch niemals mehr helfen.... ich werde mir einen neuen buffed account machen weil ihr mir denhier versaut habt... und mit euch abschaum (ich meine nur die angesprochenen) werde ich nie wiede reden... auf solche leute **** ich


hammer community... hammer gesprächsführung.... tolle argumente...


ich habe keinen imber char, habe ich nieeeeemals gesagt, aber mein char hat einen gewissen status, der im gegensatz zu manchen einfach ein pro ist... akzeptiert es oder nicht mir voll egal... ich bin jedenfall vollkommen entäuscht dass man mit casuals nicht reden kann... 

ich wünsch euch keinen erfolg in wow und dass ihr niemals irgendwo invitet werdet


----------



## PiaMarie (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> So bin wieder da :-)
> 
> was ich jetz schreibe geht nicht an alle vorweg....
> 
> ...




Fertig? Kennste den Bus?


----------



## immortal15 (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Huhu miteinander!
> 
> In diesem Post möchte ich mal was sagen was mir in den letzten... sagen wir mal 4 Wochen (eigentlich seit Icc) aufgefallen ist....
> Ich persönlich benutze GS und mein Char ist nicht übel... nicht der beste aber nicht übel...
> ...



GEARSCORE IS SCHEISSE ! sowas dummes brauch niemand , kannst leute mitn 6k gs haben imr aid aber zu 70% ( eigene erfahrung ) stellen die sich am dümmsten an


----------



## Wowler12345 (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> So bin wieder da :-)
> 
> was ich jetz schreibe geht nicht an alle vorweg....
> 
> ...



1. Namecalling ist untersagt
2. Keinen von uns interessiert es wie sauer du bist, denkst du wir heulen jetzt weil du keinen von uns mehr helfen willst?!
3. Du bist so einer der wieder anderen die Schuld gibt. Zitat: ... aufgrund unfähiger Gilden...
4. So ne Heulsuse wie dich habe ich noch nie gesehn, bist du 12 und hast gerade bemerkt das wir alle richtig PÖHSE sind


----------



## Karius (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> So bin wieder da :-)
> 
> ich habe keinen imber char, habe ich nieeeeemals gesagt, aber mein char hat einen gewissen status, der im gegensatz zu manchen einfach ein pro ist... akzeptiert es oder nicht mir voll egal... ich bin jedenfall vollkommen entäuscht dass man mit casuals nicht reden kann...



Ich glaub dann liegt es daran, das viele Leute auf fast genauso viele unterschiedliche Definitionen der Begriffe Casual und Pro zugreifen. Ist immer schwer zu deuten was derjenige meint, wenn er unter einem Begriff etwas völlig anderes versteht und die Sprache selbst einen trennt. 

Mein Verständnis von "progamern" ist auch eher die der koreanischen Starcraftspieler (Beispiel) die regelmäßig auf gut dotierten Tunieren spielen und tatsächlich Geld damit verdienen. Oder eben über Sponsoring. 

Das man dich dann gleich Ingame nervt, ist natürlich auch nicht grade die feine Art. :/


----------



## Lari (28. Januar 2010)

Nochmal zum mitschreiben, du bist kein Pro. du bist auch nicht besser als andere.
Du bist nicht unter den 100 bestequippten Priestern deines Realms.
Du hast noch keinen der schwierigen Bosse gelegt.

Was sind all die anderen, die besser raiden und vom Equip her weiter sind als du? GMs? NO-RL Looser? Aber du bist "im Vergleich zu anderen" Pro. Selbstverständlich.

Du flamest dauernd irgendwelche Spielergruppen, weil sie nicht so toll sind wie du, allerdings spielst du selbst gerade mal im Mittelfeld. Und die Art wie du hier auftrittst kann nur solche Reaktionen zur Folge haben.

Das mit dem Char, der dich angesprochen hat, ist nicht die feine Art, aber so wie du dich hier aufführst steck ich dich mit ihm in eine Schublade.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (28. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich in jedem Thread das Gefühl, dass du in Wirklichkeit ein Troll bist, der unsere gehobene Priestergemeinschaft in den Dreck ziehen will. :/


----------



## Lari (28. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich in jedem Thread das Gefühl, dass du in Wirklichkeit ein Troll bist, der unsere gehobene Priestergemeinschaft in den Dreck ziehen will. :/



Nein, das ist sein ernst :/


----------



## Karius (28. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich in jedem Thread das Gefühl, dass du in Wirklichkeit ein Troll bist, der unsere gehobene Priestergemeinschaft in den Dreck ziehen will. :/



Ich glaube nicht das man es deiner Klasse anhängen wird, sonst gäbe es schon ein Addon, das alle DKs automatisch auf Ignore setzt. ^^


----------



## Xorle (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Seit ihr denn von allen geistern benebelt worden... ich spiele das game jetzt seit wasweisich lange... ich kenne es auswendig, ich habe die meisten bosse schon gelegt... wohlgemerkt die meisten, denn die die nicht lagen waren aufgrund von unfähigen gilden...


Und wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann, ist Badehose schuld...

Die ingame-Aktion war absolut unnötig, da haste recht...



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil werde NIE wieder jemandem unter gs 5,4 helfen... mir sch...egal wer es ist... ihr habt mir wortwörtlich die laune vermiest (damit meine ich denjenigen)


Richtig so, nur Profis helfen Profis, jawoll...öhm, Moment, brauchen Profis denn Hilfe?...hmmm...grübel...egal...



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> und dann noch 1 seite voll zu schreiben in denen ich von irrsinnigen argumenten wie oben genannt und auch die vorherigen posts wie dieser hier zerfleischt werde... das ist echt armseelig... ihr seid scheinbar alle casuals.... gut so weil ich werd euch niemals mehr helfen.... ich werde mir einen neuen buffed account machen weil ihr mir denhier versaut habt... und mit euch abschaum (ich meine nur die angesprochenen) werde ich nie wiede reden... auf solche leute **** ich



Tschüüüüüüüüs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> hammer community... hammer gesprächsführung.... tolle argumente...


Genau! Die sollen sich mal alle ein Beispiel an deiner gepflegten Form der kultivierten Diskussionsform nehmen.



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich habe keinen imber char, habe ich nieeeeemals gesagt, aber mein char hat einen gewissen status, der im gegensatz zu manchen einfach ein pro ist... akzeptiert es oder nicht mir voll egal... ich bin jedenfall vollkommen entäuscht dass man mit casuals nicht reden kann...


Im Gegensatz zu meiner kleine Schwester bin ich echt verdammt gut in WoW...darf ich mich jetzt auch Pro nenen? BITTE!!!! *heul*



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich wünsch euch keinen erfolg in wow und dass ihr niemals irgendwo invitet werdet


Amen.

Frage des TE: "Hab ich was falsch gemacht?"
Antwort: "Nein, du bist perfekt!"

Zum Schluss mal was ernstes: Ganz ehrlich gesagt, nimm das Spiel, dieses Forum und alles was damit zu tun hat, nicht so verdammt ernst, lüfte mal zwischendurch die Hose und entspann dich...


----------



## datsoli (28. Januar 2010)

das problem mit gearscore ist ja nichtmal wie es weiter vorne heisst, dass die besten spieler rausgepickt werden..sondern, dass es einfach null aussagt.
Wieviele Retris hab ich schon gesehen mit Gearscore 5800+ aber 400+ Hit-Rating, wieviele blaue Items die besser sind als die dem Level entsprechenden Heirlooms aber weit niedrigere Gearscore haben....
Als grober Filter mags ja noch akzeptabel sein allerdings sollte man dann auch die Hintergründe kennen und die Zahlen auch richtig bewerten können.
Geht doch eh nur noch um GS, DPS, HPS... wer braucht schon die Schilde der Diszis oder die Totems der Schamenen, am besten alles rauspatchen und jeder Klasse die selben Styles geben...

Naja aber Gejammer wird es ständig geben, den einen ist es zu leicht den anderen zu schwer.. Blizzard kann es da halt nicht jedem Recht machen, einfach damit leben und weitermachen (oder eben aufhören).
Das "perfekte WoW" ist eine Utopie, und auch zu Classic Zeiten war nicht alles Gold was glänzte! Wobei der viel zitierte "Niedergang der Community" vermutlich ein Nebeneffekt steigender Popularität sein dürfte.

just my 2 Cents


----------



## Garthel (28. Januar 2010)

@ Skêlletôr2000:

Wer sagt dir dass ein Casual dich angeschrieben hat und kein Pro? Warum sollen es immer die wenig Spieler sein
die böse sind? Auch die Möchtegerns haben oft einen an der Klatsche, zumindest meine Ansicht.


@ Personen die meinen Casuals sind an ihrer Situation selbst schuld:

Ich kenne keinen in meinem Freundeskreis der Ansprüche stellt die ihm nicht zustehen, ebenso wie mir. Ich finde
ich habe das Recht auf einen Platz in einem Naxx-Raid als Tank...auch wenn ich nur 30,8k HP habe, oder für die
Anderen einen GS von 4009. Aber nein, ich bin ja zu low und muss mir Equip besorgen.
Ich bin kein Casual, sag ich einfach mal dazu, Casuals sind Wenig-Spieler, so mit <6Std die Woche, ich knacke
das locker, 4h am Tag sind drin, trotz Frau und Arbeit, der Casualstatus ist längst vorbei. Wenn jetzt kommt ich
sei selbst Schuld: "Ich farm mir kein Marken-Equip!", ist so, ist kein Bestandteil von WoW, meine Ansicht.

So, der Post ist warscheinlich am Thema vorbei, passiert mit öfter, aber das wollte ich jetzt einfach mal los werden.
Ich werd heute Abend wohl nochmal 4-5 heros gehen, weitere Erbstücke von den Marken kaufen und weiterhin
hoffen dass ich nach über einem Jahr auf 80 vielleicht doch mal einen Naxx-Erfolg bekomme. *g*


----------



## J_0_T (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> So bin wieder da :-)
> 
> was ich jetz schreibe geht nicht an alle vorweg....
> 
> ...



Okay..... wo fängt man hier an....

Gut:
1. Hattest du deinen arsenallink hier irgendwo ma gepostet wenn ich mich recht erinnere... ein fehler sollte man sagen auch wenn man sich hilfe holen will.
2. Gehörst du zu den postern hier die generell auch drauflos schreiben und sich damit ne menge freunde machst damit (freunde auf ironischer basis)
3. Regst du dich jetzt auf das du von anderen geflamet wirst.

Okay sind nur drei dinge... den ersten hättest du vermeiden sollen... so wäre es nur auf buffed un andere foren beschränkt gewesen mit dem zulauf deines fanclubs. Um ehrlich zu sein... selbst schuld... selbst ich poste meinen arsenal link nicht hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nein ich werde deinen jetzt nicht suchen...


Ich kann mit Cassuals normal reden... tausche tipps aus... lerne nebenbei nochwas und hey habe spaß... du dagegen hast dir nen ruf aufgebaut und musst nu damit leben. Und pro's gibt es nicht... sonst würdest du das einfach wegstecken... gehörst eigendlich mehr zu den cassuals die immer schlecht gelaunt sind.... deine art zu spielen... is klar. 


aber wie gesagt... oder ich zitiere etwas aus dem quote: Hochmut kommt vor dem fall... und zum abschluss... wenn man ganz oben is fällt man sehr tief 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## datsoli (28. Januar 2010)

@Garthel: such dir ne gilde, random kannst eh knicken
wenn ich sowas lese wie "lfm 5 dds für s3d, nur ab 8k dps und gearscore 5500"
danke und gute nacht!


----------



## J_0_T (28. Januar 2010)

datsoli schrieb:


> @Garthel: such dir ne gilde, random kannst eh knicken
> wenn ich sowas lese wie "lfm 5 dds für s3d, nur ab 8k dps und gearscore 5500"
> danke und gute nacht!



Hmm... wenn ich ma sowas lesen sollte im /2 whisper ich den einfach ma an ob es sein ernst is... sollte ich net auf igno stehen... kommt dann ein Looser ^^ Wollt ich schon immer ma machen XD


----------



## dragonfire1803 (28. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist doch das sehr viele Spieler von Anfang an aus dem Spiel ausgegrenzt und diskriminiert werden. Alle haben dafür bezahlt, aber einige werdeen bewusst ausgesondert. Kriege es doch pausenlos mit im /2 zum Beispiel...Ich kriege jedesmal die Krise wenn es da wieder heißt "olol dieser 25k gimp tank" oder dieser "2kdps noob dds die zu doof sind zum Spielen"
Ich meine was soll dieser Scheiss. Alle ilvl 250er chars haben alle mal so klein angefangen. die wollen mir doch nicht erzählen das die als frischer level 80 Tank 50k hp unbuffed hatten oder? Oder hatten die mit grünem und blauem levelequip 8k dps? Wohl kaum. Und wieso ist jemand ein Gimp weil er frisch 80 ist? Schonmal was von twinks gehört?
Gearscore ist genauso wie recount. Richtig eingesetzt durchaus brauchbar. Nur leider wirds von den meisten falsch eingesetzt, indem astronomisch hohe Erwartungen gesetzt werden. Ich kriege ein Lachanfall wenn Leute mit mindestens T10 Equip gefordert werden für pdk10. Macht euch doch nicht lächerlich, aber das war doch bc genau das selbe. Da musste man auch mindestens T5 haben um überhaupt mal kara gehen zu können. Natürlich muss ich jemand der blau equipt ist für eine icc-gruppe ausschließen, aber seit wann braucht man T10,5 um eine T10 Ini zu schaffen? Hat T9 also gogo...vollkommen egal ob der clearerfahrung hat oder nicht. Nur weil der jenige noch keine clearerfahrung hat heißt es nicht das der blindblöd spielt und die Gruppe dauerwipen lässt. Als wenn alle die das erste mal da drin waren, auch clearerfahrung hatten^^
Wenn ich dann noch solche Sätze höre wie "Casuals wollen langsam spiel, Pros schnell"...so ein Schwachsinn!!! Nur weil der Casual vlt nur 2 Std am tag spielt heißt es doch nicht das die langsamer spielen. 10 Stunden am Tag und 5 Tage a 2 Std sind immernoch played 10 Stunden. Also bitte nicht öfter spielen mit schneller spielen verwechseln! Und weil die Casuals nur 2 Std spielen heißt es nicht das es auch nicht wollen. Ein paar meiner Arbeitskollegen spielen nur 2-3 mal in der Woche, einfach weil sie wegen Beruf und Familie nicht mehr Zeit haben.


----------



## jolk (28. Januar 2010)

wieso hat gearscore mit der gs abkürzung gesundheitsstein verdrängt?! schon allein deswegen sollte man es hassen...

habt ihr mal gemerkt was passiert wenn ihr in den handels/lfg chat schreibt: dd mit gearscore von 13 und einer dps von 52 	? 
ist nur zu empfehlen, dann merken sie wie lächerlich das gesamte ist :/


----------



## J_0_T (28. Januar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> wieso hat gearscore mit der gs abkürzung gesundheitsstein verdrängt?! schon allein deswegen sollte man es hassen...
> 
> habt ihr mal gemerkt was passiert wenn ihr in den handels/lfg chat schreibt: dd mit gearscore von 13 und einer dps von 52 	?
> ist nur zu empfehlen, dann merken sie wie lächerlich das gesamte ist :/




Erinnerte mich an jemanden der für rf genau sowas gemacht hatte... war ein lustiger flame marathon danach


----------



## datsoli (28. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Ich kann mit Cassuals normal reden... tausche tipps aus... lerne nebenbei nochwas und hey habe spaß... du dagegen hast dir nen ruf aufgebaut und musst nu damit leben. Und pro's gibt es nicht... sonst würdest du das einfach wegstecken... gehörst eigendlich mehr zu den cassuals die immer schlecht gelaunt sind.... deine art zu spielen... is klar.


signed

Nebenbei bemerkt:

Der Spielertyp den er als "Casual" beschreibt sind meistens genau diese Leute:

- spielen 40 Stunden die Woche
- halten sich für eine Art Jedi Meister
- lassen keine Gelegenheit aus um wieder über irgendwas zu jammern
- sind eigentlich schon immer nur Mittelmaß weil ihnen einfach das Verständnis für sämtliche Spielmechaniken fehlt, betonen aber gleichzeitig immer wieder gerne wie "Pro" sie sind.

Ich wage mal zu behaupten:

- keiner dieser Spieler hat je Naxx40 zu Classic Zeiten von innen gesehen, Sunwell vermutlich auch nicht, BT vllt nach dem Nerf
- hatte jemals ein Rating von 2k+

Von "Pro" sehe ich da jedenfalls meistens nix, nichtmal Talent..
Die meisten sind nur irgendwelche beliebig austauschbaren 0815 Pappnasen, die sich für Götter halten und Emo-Trips schieben weil das niemand würdigt oder ihnen mal auf die Schulter klopft und sagt: "Gut gemacht"

Die "echten Casuals" die ich kenne haben überhaupt keine Ambitionen sich mit Epixx auszustatten bis die Taschen platzen, die wollen einfach nur entspannt ne Runde mit Freunden spielen und dabei aus dem Alltags-Stress raus..
Von denen würde niemals jemand so das Maul aufreissen


----------



## jolk (28. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Erinnerte mich an jemanden der für rf genau sowas gemacht hatte... war ein lustiger flame marathon danach


vllt war ichs ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mahcei ch öfters um solche diskussionen hervorzuholen und die leute wieder zurückzuführen zu der zeit wo man sich gegenseitig geholfen hat weil man wusste wie es als anfänger ist...
okay ich machs hauptsächlich weils total lustig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FullMetalJacket (28. Januar 2010)

hallo erstmal, also tatsache is das wow zu leicht geworden is.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich meine zb.: mein bruder war endlich nach 4 monaten 80...und eine woche später war er full t9, epics werden einem in den po gesteckt^^leute die was anderes behaupten haben keine ahnung, die behauptung das epic träger wow junkies wären stimmt ned...ich spielTE ^^ nur 4-5 mal in der woche und nur immer ca 3 std oder so...war aber trotzdem einer der besten dks in der 2t besten gilde aufm server *angeb und so* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


es stimmt das einfach jeder noob das ärgste eq hat, aber ich denk das wird (is) mit t10 ned so..weil man ned rnd in icc geht(und wenn man ned rnd geht hat man auch keine noobs bei normalerweise^^), und wer das doch tut der weiss davor genau dass es nix wird ^^ ausser natürlich es is ne eingespielte grp bzw NUR leute die spielen können....allerdings hat es die noobs schon immer gegeben ^^ und wer deswegen aufhört zu spielen hätte auch scho vor 4 jahren aufhören können ;P^^
...will ned flamen oder streit anfangen oder so xD^^ ich schreib halt nur die wahrheit, genau wie skelletor ^^<<<<er hat angefangen also ihm auf die nerven gehn falls euch die antwort ned gefällt^^
*edit* oh zu spät ^^, ich hab nix gegen noobs und ich weiss wie es is anfänger zu sein aber ich mein mit 80 is man kein anfänger mehr, ich helf auch gern leuten die meine hilfe brauchen ^^ ich flame auch keine noobs,ausser jemand is doof^^
ich glaub aber auch das wenn man ja schon weiss das man ned so gut spielt auch ned raiden gehn sollte bis man sich auskennt, ich weiss wegen spaß und so aber warum muss man als noob dann auch noch den anderen zur lasst fallen wenn ich mich ned auskenn bin ich leise, hör auf die anderen und spiel ned heal oder tank ^^ ich weiss dd is auch ned leicht jaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man die richtige rota kennt und eine geile skillung dann passt es und keiner beschwert sich und das vom i-net abschaun kann ja wohl jeder..ausser halt besondere leute die immer ne extra wurst brauchen und sich wichtig stellen müssen bzw streichel einheiten brauchn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^ ich denk viele noobs sind so ^^
achja @ datsoli, die leute also ´´casuals´´ sind auch nur ´´menschen´´ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also solche die ich oben beschrieben hab^^ die kennen sich sta aus,reden deppat und wenns zur sache geht habens kp...kenn viele solche^^,das sind die die geflamed werden sollten, aber wenn man sie anspricht gehen die off oder ignorieren einen bzw. einige versuchens mit einem aufzunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 allerdings passiert dann das gleiche wie grad vor 3 sek gesagt..letztens wurd ich zum raidleiter verdonnert..^^ und da in der gilde ned genug mit wollten mussten wir rnd leute suchen...mich schreibt einer an : INV ich bin der beste! ich schreib : komm zum eq check nach dala, dann komm ich da an und der steht da mit grün/blau eq und schreibt dann nachdem ich ihm abgesagt hatte : ey du dummer wichser,es gibt keinen besseren als mich..lol^^ dann will ich ihn wieder anschreiben und seh das er mich auf igno hat..sowas is echt ned witzig^^ solchen freaks ghört eine in die pappn ghaut..und dann erzählte der pisser auch noch scheiße über mich....das ich mit full t9 0,9 k dps fahre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seitdem musste ich den raid leitern immer beweisen dass ich spielen kann^^


----------



## Leviathan666 (28. Januar 2010)

Also, dass das Spiel vorallem für Casuals (im Sinne der Gelegenheitsspieler) angenehmer gemacht wurde sollte niemand bestreiten können.

Nur habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl, dass du meinst es wären vorallem Casuals die gegen GS sind.
Es gibt Spieler die sich für Gold bei guten Gilden ausstatten lassen um eine hohe GearScore zu erzielen.
Da zur Zeit eine menge RND-Raidleiter auf GS setzen werden diese Spieler dann mitgenommen.
Das sind dann größtenteils die Leute, die sich nicht bewegen können oder zu niedrigen Schaden machen - 
oder sonstige Scheiße bauen weswegen man sich Stunden lang dumm und dämlich wipet.

Skill > Gear.
Immernoch.
Es ist sogar möglich ICC inklusive aller Flügel auf T9-Niveau zu clearen.


----------



## Das_Baum (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> *
> 
> ABER EIGENTLICH MEINE ICH GENAUUU DIESE ART ANTWORT.... *warum werde ich jetzt hier von xy leuten zerfetzt und muss mich rechtfertigen dass ich vielleicht etwas erfolgreicher im game bin als andere? warum? bin ich deshalb jetz schlecht?
> 
> JA ICH BIN PROGAMER WAS IST DABEI? ich zock täglich etwa 6 stunden, raide 3 mal die woche... was gehts dich an? warum haben damit einige casuals ein problem?



du musst dich nicht dafür rechtfertigen das du erfolgreicher bist als andere(soviel zum thema schwanzvergleich) sondern dafür das einen tread verfasst hast der eine andere spielergemeinschaft angreift.......keiner hat je gesagt "du bist zu gut für dieses spiel, spiel bitte etwas anderes...."


----------



## datsoli (28. Januar 2010)

FullMetalJacket schrieb:


> hallo erstmal, also tatsache is das wow zu leicht geworden is.^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




pro sein hat auch überhaupt nix mit dem zeitaufwand zu tun, du konntest schon immer mit wenig zeitaufwand viel erreichen..
ich hab damals an 2-3 abenden pro woche mit je 3-4 Stunden pro Abend erfolgreich Sunwell geraidet.. andere flamen oder jammern 24/7 den /2 voll oder wipen sich random durch icc10.. das macht aus ihnen auch keine besseren Spieler
Skill heisst das Zauberwort, und den kannste nicht an Epixx festmachen. 

WIll jetzt damit auch nicht dick posen, raide eh schon lange nicht mehr, ausserdem ist so ein Raid keine One-Man-Show aber viel zu viele haben noch dieses Schubladendenken drauf.
"Oh der hat fette Epixxe der is bestimmt Hartz 4 unso"

Bestes Beispiel ein Bekannter von mir:

loggte damals jeden Mittwoch oder Donnerstag (gab 2 Termine die Woche einen hat er jeweils mitgemacht) um 19 Uhr ein und um 24 Uhr aus und hat ansonsten nie gespielt höchstens mal am WE 1-2 Stunden um das Goldkonto für den Raid wieder aufzustocken.
Ergebnis:

- 8/8 T6
- Muru down vorm Nerf
- Immortal Server First
- S3d Serverfirst
- Algalon Serverfirst

24/7 macht niemanden zum Progamer


----------



## Chillers (28. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Das man dich dann gleich Ingame nervt, ist natürlich auch nicht grade die feine Art. :/



Finde ich auch. Aber er beschreit es ja geradezu herbei. So wie in diesem thread oder bei einigen seiner Antworten in anderen threads.
Da darf man sich nicht wundern.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders wenn man dann noch leicht angegriffen sofort unsachlich gegenschlägt alá :*Ich wünsche euch keinen Erfolg...*

Wie man in den Wald hereinruft, so schallt es zurück.

Skelletor sollte ordentlich raiden gehen und casuals (hihi) vermeiden. Beide Seiten wären glücklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Progamer vielleicht auch, aber *das* müssten die dann sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zum Thema GS: Ich meide auch Truppen, die DD´s suchen mit GS 5600+/ und *gogogo*.
Zum einen, weil ich den GS noch nicht habe und des weiteren weil ich meine, wer so sucht, passt nicht zu mir/ich zu denen.
Aber ich flame da nicht, sondern sage einfach nichts.

Mein GS ist inzwischen so weit, dass Freunde anfragen, ob ich wo mitgehe (PdoK, ICC10 -> ja, auch ich als gimp bin startklar anscheinend, HAHA!). Und dann überlege ich, ob ich da mitgehen will.

Verstehe mal gar nicht, dass Skell dauernd so angemacht wird -> seiner Aussage nach.
Anscheinend ist er so gut, dass alle Casuals auf seinem server einen Erfolgsbonus bekommen, wenn sie mit Mister
Kanister sich austauschten oder mal mitgenommen wurden. Oder ihn wenigstens GEFLAMED haben.

Skell, so wie du hier manches ins falsche Licht rückst, hätte ich gerne eine Definition von dir zum Thema: Flame!
Was ist das deiner Meinung nach?

Flamed z. B. schon jede/r, wo widerspricht?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

ihr habt mich doch noch aus meiner höhle gelockt^^

ihr habt wohl den eindruck als wär ich ein verrückter mit schaum vorm mund der sein zimmer mit nacktbildern von nachtelfen schmückt... so ist es... nein scherz....

ich glaube was ich eigentlich ausdrücken wollte kam nachwievor nicht rüber... es ist eigentlich eine simple sache....

ich wollte diesen thread eigentlich nichtmal auf mich beziehen.... daher naja^^


ich bin weder ein wow junkie noch ein wow jedi noch ein wow sonstwer^^.... 

ich sagmal casual ist ein gamer wie jeder andere, scho klar^^... ich game wie ihr... das mit profi habten auch scheinbar ALLE falsch verstanden... klar kommen da die grossen wow meister mit non plus ultra und ziehen mir nen strich durch die rechnung^^... wie oft höre ich sachen wie... 
ich bin casual und werde aus xy hero gekickt weil mein equip nicht stimmt... oder gearscore ist scheixye

was ich eigentlich meine, dann nehm ich mich im vergleich zu wahren pros die damit geld verdienen^^... 
ich nehme mich nur als beispiel ich rühme mich nicht mit meinem char... ausser sein name den liebe ich.... 

ich kann die logik nicht verstehen warum ständig gejammert wird dass man nicht mitgenommen wird... dabei hat jeder und zwar wirklich JEDER im moment die möglichkeit irgendwo mitgenommen zu werden, doch das problem an der sache ist dass um einen gewissen content sehen zu können (damit schliesse ich mich auch ein) muss man ein equip haben dass ensprechend gut ist. das liegt auf der hand^^ aber darüber gestritten wird immernocht

und fakt ist ebenfalls dass JEDER equip farmen muss... die leute die derzeit sagen wir icc25 gehen mussten das equip auch erst haben um dort hinein zu können

und jetzt verstehe ich nicht warum einige sich darüber aufregen dass sie dort nicht mitkönnen weil ihr equip zu schlecht ist... diese logik verstehe ich nicht....

das ist wie auf lvl 1 sich darüber aufzuregen dass man nicht dm gehen kann... obwohl es auf der hand liegt das dies unmöglich ist....

ich habe keineswegs irgendwas gegen casuals


eben las ich auch die sache dass man 13 euro dafür zahlt um content zu sehen... doch das stimmt nicht... 13 euro zahlst du dafür dir einen nackten char zu erstellen und das wars....

sorry meiner letzen fetten marthin luther progrome^^.... war gestresst von der arbeit -> logistik.... daher sorry meinerseits.... hab allerdings auch keinen direkt beleidigt von daher naja....


ich bin einfach bisschen enttäuscht dass hier die community anstatt normale antworten, meine sätze per textanalyse durchforstet um auch nur die kleinsten unreimheiten auszupacken um dann einen auf intelligent zu machen um dann den satz ins lächerliche zu ziehen.... was soll das das ist doch kein gespräch...

in diesem thread sollte es eigentlich nichtmal um mich gehen^^ und der schuss ging wie immer nach hinten los...

by the way... ich bin auch keine 12 jahre alt und hab grad 3 haare am sack, ich bin 21... aber egal will ja nich über mich sprechen....

ich wollte eigentlich nur mal wissen was casuals derzeit für probleme haben und die anderen... mehr eigentlich nicht... denn so oder so dieser thread ändert eh nix im game...


und die sache mit gs.... wieder altes thema... aber ich bin jemand der seine meinung mit dem leben wenns sein muss zahlt....
kann man es denn jemanden verübeln, dass er schnell durch eine instanz will? Soll man diese person doch spielen lassen wie er will....
gs is käse das ist tatsache, aber es ist ein "einigermassen" guter filter um *vorerst* die weizen vom spreu zu trennen.... anschliessen muss natürlich anders analysiert werden... so... und was ist da jetzt so schlimm dran^^

angenommen burg hero wäre ne innie die ihr schon tausend mal gesehen habt (klar habt ihr das).... wollt ihr dann mit irgendwem rein, oder wenn die chance besteht mit imba leuten rein.... hab erfahrung gemacht burg dauert mit schlechter equippten leuten etwa doppelt so lange wie mit guten... schlechte -> 45 +evtl wipes .... gute -> 10-15 minuten ohne wipes

da ists doch normal die guten zu nehmen... das kann man einem nich verübeln....

genauso läufts bei raids auch ab...


----------



## DenniBoy16 (28. Januar 2010)

tja ich hab mittlerweile das gefühl das sich die pros immer gegen die causals wehren
am wotlk anfang zählte noch die dps: gut das war ja noch in ordnung, n paar mal naxx rennen skills richtig hinpacken und mit dem kopf über die tastatur rollen und schon stimmte auch die dps
kaum war es meinem dk möglich sich für icc 10er anzumelden kam auf einmal fragen wie: "wie ist deine gearscore" da dachte ich nur "WTF ist gearscore????????? kann man das essen?" und dann kamen nur kommis wie: "omg du lowbob nur 4,4k gs." "dein eq ist scheiße" "leg dir mal ne bessere waffe zu (zu dem zeitpunkt noch black ice *bin causal*)" gut zur waffe muss ich noch sagen: immer wenn in pit of saron die axt gedroppt ist, hat die mir n tank weggerollt, weil der meinte sein 2nd eq pushen zu müssen (5x)
naja und dann sagt mal einer wow ist "causalfreundlich"


----------



## datsoli (28. Januar 2010)

Ja Skelletor
Wenn du das so sagst kann ich deinen Standpunkt in vielerlei Hinsicht verstehen und auch unterstützen..
Allerdings wäre ich vorsichtig das auf "Casuals" zu verallgemeinern, wobei hier auch die Frage ist wie du Casuals definierst...
Meistens spielen diese Leute nämlich garnicht so wenig sondern bringen es einfach nur nicht! Gleichzeitig bringen die Leute die wiederum so auf ihrer GS Quote beharren es auch nicht sondern sind genau die selben Movementkrüppel nur eben mit besserem Gear (wo auch immer sie es herhaben).
Ausserdem lässt sich nicht von der Hand weisen, dass diese blinde Gearscore Fixierung auch einfach nur kurzsichtig ist (siehe meinen Post weiter oben).
Deshalb sollte man die Leute die sich über Gearscor ebschweren auch nicht pauschal als Jammerlappen abstempeln. Ich betone immer wieder gerne, dass ich Gearscore für Bullshit halte, das bedeutet allerdings nicht, dass ich heule weil ich nirgendwo mitgenommen werde. JA ich habe keine Gearscore von 5500. Ich bin aber in einer sehr erfolgreichen Gilde und habe es jetzt mal etwas hochnäsig formuliert "überhaupt nicht nötig" mich auf so ein Random Pappnasen Gedöns einzulassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich ne höhere Gearscore haben will melde ich mich halt wieder zum Raid an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ändert nichts daran, dass das Addon einfach schrott ist, meine Meinung

edit: nichts spricht dagegen sich gut equipte Leute für HCs oder was auch immer zu suchen. Dann aber im /2 nach Gearscore 5500+ zu suchen wo Gearscore halt einfach nur anhand der Ilvl nen Wert berechnet und nen Scheiss über das Schadenspotential doer whatever aussagt (sicher wirds nen Unterschied zwischen GS 3200 und 5500 geben was die Qualität angeht, geschenkt!).. naja da brauch man sichd ann über FLames nicht wundern.
Früher hat man sich im Armory noch die Stats manuell angeguckt oder wenigstens Examiner oder whatever (bin nicht mehr aufm neusten Stand) benutzt, da hatte man dann wenigstens ne verlässliche Grundlage.


----------



## MrBlaki (28. Januar 2010)

Sonst gehts aber noch? 
89.000 Thread über dieses Thema und die Leute finden immernoch neue Überschriften! O_O
Also!
Die ach so schlimmen Casuals bilden den *GROßTEIL* der Community, Blizzard, wohlgemerkt eine *FIRMA* (Ja Wirtschaft usw.* RL Sachen halt*) passt WoW bestimmt nicht denn kleinen "Mimimi - Classic war besser" oder "Man muss für deine Epics nichts mehr tun" Fraktionen an, da diese nur einen *MINIMALEN* Teil der Community bilden.
Lieber Te du gehörst zu beiden dieser "Mimimi" Fraktionen und man muss dir sagen das du und deine anderen "Mimimi" Kollegen zum Bruchteil der WoW Spieler gehören, die Blizzard nicht den Großteil der Einnahmen bringen (Im Vergleich zu den Casuals die WoW am Leben erhalten).

So eventuelle Verdeutlichungen von wichtigen Wörtern meines Posts habe ich direkt mal eingefügt, wobei diese für manch einen "Mimimi" Kollege Fremdwörter in diesem Zusammenhang seinen dürften.

Vote 4 Close da das gleiche Thema spätestens Übermorgen wieder mit einem anderem Threadname erscheint, da manche nicht die Hirnmasse besitzen oben in das "Suche - Feld" zu drücken und einfach mal 2 Wörter zu schreiben und Enter drücken.

Denn Leuten die ihren Post Count pushen, Viel Spass so wie ich das kenne bleibt der Thread noch lange genug offen um ein paar Posts für seinen Count zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Have Fun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wer keine Lust hatt alles zu Lesen: Casuals bringen Blizzard mehr Einnahmen (Großteil der Community) die anderen (Die, die meistens kein Rl kennen) bringen nicht Ansatzweise so viel.*


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

datsoli schrieb:


> Ja Skelletor
> Wenn du das so sagst kann ich deinen Standpunkt in vielerlei Hinsicht verstehen und auch unterstützen..
> Allerdings wäre ich vorsichtig das auf "Casuals" zu verallgemeinern, wobei hier auch die Frage ist wie du Casuals definierst...
> Meistens spielen diese Leute nämlich garnicht so wenig sondern bringen es einfach nur nicht! Gleichzeitig bringen die Leute die wiederum so auf ihrer GS Quote beharren es auch nicht sondern sind genau die selben Movementkrüppel nur eben mit besserem Gear (wo auch immer sie es herhaben).
> ...




^^ merci für den n1 post... auf das wart ich scho seit nachmittag... kommt wohl weils etwas später ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin auch in einer recht erfolgreichen gilde derzeit glaub 6. platz des servers.... 

gs war mir persönlich nie eine richtlinie, ich mag das addon auch nicht, aber ich benutz es trotzdem als ersteindruck.... 

das mit den pappnasen habe ich auch nicht nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das mit dem gearscore ist gleich wie bei mir^^


----------



## Chillers (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ihr habt mich doch noch aus meiner höhle gelockt^^
> 
> ihr habt wohl den eindruck als wär ich ein verrückter mit schaum vorm mund der sein zimmer mit nacktbildern von nachtelfen schmückt... so ist es... nein scherz....
> 
> ...



Kurzdiagnose gefällig? Du hast vielleicht ADS.

Langdiagnose: *Besser nicht alles so ernst nehmen.*

edit/ Da du sehr emotional zu sein scheinst, viell. mal einem Freund, der sich gewandter artikulieren kann deine Probleme schildern. Da baut sich fix schon im Gespräch Frust ab. Der Freund gibt dir womöglich Tipps, wie man Meinungen/threads punktgenauer formuliert und offensichliche Fettnäpfchen wenigstens umschlingert?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Sonst gehts aber noch?
> 89.000 Thread über dieses Thema und die Leute finden immernoch neue Überschriften! O_O
> Also!
> Die ach so schlimmen Casuals bilden den *GROßTEIL* der Community, Blizzard, wohlgemerkt eine *FIRMA* (Ja Wirtschaft usw.* RL Sachen halt*) passt WoW bestimmt nicht denn kleinen "Mimimi - Classic war besser" oder "Man muss für deine Epics nichts mehr tun" Fraktionen an, da diese nur einen *MINIMALEN* Teil der Community bilden.
> ...



Genau das ist ein exemplar der leute die mich in buffed aufregen... ^^... da habt ihr euren beweis.... 
der hat wohl nur den thread gelsesn und einfach den senf dazugegeben.... aber ich merk schon tagsüber is hier reinste anarchie.... abends schauts anders aus^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Kurzdiagnose gefällig? Du hast vielleicht ADS.
> 
> Langdiagnose: *Besser nicht alles so ernst nehmen.*



hallo wer ich bin was ich mache geht dich nichts an... bleib beim thema des threads....

hier ist das beispiel einer textanalyse....


----------



## Orgoron (28. Januar 2010)

Der Tread von dir hat einen grossen inneren widerspruch ein Casual ist nicht jemand der viel oder wenig spielt, sondern jemand der das Spiel etwas lockerer sieht.

Sicher wurde vieles erleichtert was ich auch wirklich super finde aber ein "echter" Casual reisst halt locker sein PDK gemütlich runter und akzeptiert auch das er dafür schlechtere Sachen bekommt als in der Hero.

Solln die Proraider ihr Ding machen (obwohl ich auch nicht alles gut finde was die so auf den Servern treiben aber dazu denk ich mir meinen Teil und gut) ich mach meins.

Aber dazu brauch man wohl auch eine gewisse innere Reife.

Also ich weiss ja nicht welche Eierköppe dich da so zuflamen aber lass bitte uns CASUALS in Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deppen gibts im RL genauso wie in WoW.


Edit: Hab nich alles haargenau durchgelesen.


----------



## Ben123 (28. Januar 2010)

Ic[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Orgoron (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich wollte eigentlich nur mal wissen was casuals derzeit für probleme haben und die anderen... mehr eigentlich nicht... denn so oder so dieser thread ändert eh nix im game...



Könnte ein bischen mehr neuen Contend ausserhalb von Raids geben zur Zeit fährt Blizz halt die Schiene "Raid or Die"


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

Ne gegen casuals hab ich nix... das mein ich ja die einen wollen gechillter zocken die anderen hardcore... da muss der eine beim anderen doch nix auszusetzen haben...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Könnte ein bischen mehr neuen Contend ausserhalb von Raids geben zur Zeit fährt Blizz halt die Schiene "Raid or Die"



Naja aber so ist das spiel nun schon seit über 5 jahren nunmal aufgebaut... erst questen dann raiden... oder pvp... mehr gibts einfach nicht^^


----------



## Orgoron (28. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du gehörst scheinbar zu der etwas neueren Generation. Das Gear sacht über solche Sachen mal garnichts aus. Wenn man sieht, das der Tank noch nicht so gut ist, sollte man ihm wenigstens die Chance geben sich zu beweisen und nicht nach dem Motto: "WAS?! Der BLAU?! LOL NUP weg! Ich bin episch, der hält nie meine Aggro!".
> 
> Man kann auch als DD mal darauf achten, keine Aggro zu ziehen.



Jo achte mal bei Modermine drauf als DD kein Aggro zu ziehen oder bei Saurfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorle (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> was ich eigentlich meine, dann nehm ich mich im vergleich zu wahren pros die damit geld verdienen^^...
> ich nehme mich nur als beispiel ich rühme mich nicht mit meinem char... ausser sein name den liebe ich....


Sorry, aber DU warst derjenige der sich selber hier als ProSpieler bezeichnet hat und das DU ein guter Spieler wärst. Wer also auf die Kacke haut, muss auch damit rechnen das es spritzt...


Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich kann die logik nicht verstehen warum ständig gejammert wird dass man nicht mitgenommen wird... dabei hat jeder und zwar wirklich JEDER im moment die möglichkeit irgendwo mitgenommen zu werden, doch das problem an der sache ist dass um einen gewissen content sehen zu können (damit schliesse ich mich auch ein) muss man ein equip haben dass ensprechend gut ist. das liegt auf der hand^^ aber darüber gestritten wird immernocht


Es wird nicht in erster Linie darüber "gejammert", dass man nicht überallhin mitgenommen wird, sondern das (nicht erst seid der Einführung von gearscore) teils völlig überzogene Equip- und Erfahrungsanforderungen gestellt werden. Überspitzt formuliert: Erst wer komplettes ICC-Equip und sämtliche Bosse down hat und alle Erfolge gesammelt hat, darf die Zitadelle überhaupt betreten.


Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> und fakt ist ebenfalls dass JEDER equip farmen muss... die leute die derzeit sagen wir icc25 gehen mussten das equip auch erst haben um dort hinein zu können
> 
> und jetzt verstehe ich nicht warum einige sich darüber aufregen dass sie dort nicht mitkönnen weil ihr equip zu schlecht ist... diese logik verstehe ich nicht....


siehe oben...



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> sorry meiner letzen fetten marthin luther progrome^^.... war gestresst von der arbeit -> logistik.... daher sorry meinerseits.... hab allerdings auch keinen direkt beleidigt von daher naja....


Lies dir bitte deinen Beitrag nochmal durch...bezüglich Beleidigungen und so weiter...



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich bin einfach bisschen enttäuscht dass hier die community anstatt normale antworten, meine sätze per textanalyse durchforstet um auch nur die kleinsten unreimheiten auszupacken um dann einen auf intelligent zu machen um dann den satz ins lächerliche zu ziehen.... was soll das das ist doch kein gespräch...


Sorry, das ist nur mein persönlicher subjektiver Eindruck, aber deine Antworten wirken eher so, als wärst du persönlich beleidigt weil jemand es wagt eine andere Meinung als die deinige zu haben. Ursache und Wirkung...



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> in diesem thread sollte es eigentlich nichtmal um mich gehen^^ und der schuss ging wie immer nach hinten los...
> 
> by the way... ich bin auch keine 12 jahre alt und hab grad 3 haare am sack, ich bin 21... aber egal will ja nich über mich sprechen....


Dafür, dass du nicht über dich sprechen willst, tust du es aber ziemlich häufig...



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> gs is käse das ist tatsache, aber es ist ein "einigermassen" guter filter um *vorerst* die weizen vom spreu zu trennen.... anschliessen muss natürlich anders analysiert werden... so... und was ist da jetzt so schlimm dran^^


Was denn nun, Käse oder "einigermaßen" guter Filter, entscheide dich mal bitte?



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> angenommen burg hero wäre ne innie die ihr schon tausend mal gesehen habt (klar habt ihr das).... wollt ihr dann mit irgendwem rein, oder wenn die chance besteht mit imba leuten rein.... hab erfahrung gemacht burg dauert mit schlechter equippten leuten etwa doppelt so lange wie mit guten... schlechte -> 45 +evtl wipes .... gute -> 10-15 minuten ohne wipes
> 
> da ists doch normal die guten zu nehmen... das kann man einem nich verübeln....
> 
> genauso läufts bei raids auch ab...



Nein, der Vergleich hakt gewaltig. Warum? HC-Inis besuchen mittlerweile die allermeisten über den DF. Zufallsprinzip sozusagen. Wenn ich den DF benutze, muss ich auch essen was auf dem Tisch kommt. Habe ich keine Lust auf eine lange Mahlzeit, schmeiss ich schnell eine Pizza in den Ofen (sprich ich such mir meine Blitztruppe für für eine Instanz zusammen)...die Suche dürfte in der Regel (außerhalb von Gilden) länger dauern, als die zusätzliche Zeit in Random-HC's durch nicht ganz so gut equipte Mitspieler...aber das nur am Rande...
Raids sind eine andere Geschichte. Da hst du natürlich recht, dass eine bestimmtes Equip erforderlich ist. Nur, Wiederholung von oben, stimmen die Relationen zwischen Raidinstanz und Mindestanforderung an Spieler in Sachen Equip, Erfahrung und Erfolge oftmals überhaupt nicht...sprich, völlig überzogen...

Quintessenz: Sämtliche Flames hier im Thread (ingame hat das nichts zu suchen...) hast du dir höchstpersönlich selbst eingebrockt...


----------



## Karius (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ... und der schuss ging wie immer nach hinten los...
> 
> by the way... ich bin auch keine 12 jahre alt und hab grad 3 haare am sack, ich bin 21... aber egal will ja nich über mich sprechen....



Wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schallts heraus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gut Gearscore im allg. ist kein Teufelswerk. Es macht vieles, das man vorher auch machen konnte etwas schneller. Man muss dazu aber auch die Fehler des Addons und seine Auswirkungen kennen. 

Ich hab den Equipmentzwang an anderer Stelle mal so beschrieben:

Man geht mit Unbekannten und kalkuliert frei nach der Formel Skill*Equip=Output. Wenn man den Skill nicht kennt oder feststellen kann, dann sollte man einfach das bestmögliche Equip mitnehmen. Das kompensiert dann ja auch einen Teil des fehlenden Skills. 

Genau das ist es ja auch was man allerorts sieht. 

Die meisten vergessen nur, das es auch sowas wie Freunde, Gilden und Friendlists gibt. Klar ist der Personenkreis der PUG größer als die Friendlist, aber wer meint er kommt zu gar nichts, macht schon an anderer Stelle was falsch, würde ich behaupten. 

Gearscore ist übrigens gar nicht so schlecht um die Raidzecken auszusieben. Das sind die Leute mit hauptsächlich grünem und ein bisschen blauem Equip die sich gerne mal in Raids reinschummeln. Am besten in Inis in denen sie noch nie waren. Die Frage ist natürlich auch, bis wohin die Kulanz nach unten gehen sollte und ab wann man den Anstand haben sollte erst mal ein oder zwei Heros zu besuchen. 

Insofern kann ich einer gewissen Minderheit zustimmen. Es ist nicht so sehr das Addon das nervt, sondern die Art und Weise wie viele es einsetzen. Allerdings frage ich mich ja warum die Leute nicht einfach selbst nen Raid aufmachen? Fehlende Kompetenz? Mangelnde Einsatzbereitschaft?
Letztlich gibt es Angebot und Nachfrage. Nur solange die Nachfrage >> Angebot ist, kann man es sich leisten nach einem völlig überzogenen Gearscore zu schreien.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Sorry, aber DU warst derjenige der sich selber hier als ProSpieler bezeichnet hat und das DU ein guter Spieler wärst. Wer also auf die Kacke haut, muss auch damit rechnen das es spritzt...
> 
> Es wird nicht in erster Linie darüber "gejammert", dass man nicht überallhin mitgenommen wird, sondern das (nicht erst seid der Einführung von gearscore) teils völlig überzogene Equip- und Erfahrungsanforderungen gestellt werden. Überspitzt formuliert: Erst wer komplettes ICC-Equip und sämtliche Bosse down hat und alle Erfolge gesammelt hat, darf die Zitadelle überhaupt betreten.
> 
> ...



so habs mir durchgelesen...

wie ichs gesagt hab gs is käse weil man keine vz/sockel und skill sehen kann... aber man kann wie der klassensprecher scho sagte wenigsten leute mit equip rausholen.... 

man ich werd mich hier nich rechtfertigen für was ich das geschrieben hab... analysier weiter was ich schreib darauf geh ich nich ein...



jemandem wie mir (vom equipstand her) geht es nur um zeit.... nix anderes.... so schnell es geht durch eine inni oder nen raid.... schlechtes equip steht mir da im weg.... das klingt jetzt grob... aber so ist es nunmal... und viele denken genauso (beweis: /2 channel: equipcheck in dala)

es ist eine reine zeitfrage.... mehr nicht

ich will nich auf den thread eingehen weil ich müde bin hin un herzuscrollen um wie bei einem tribunal mich rechtfertigen zu wollen... ist wirklich nichts gegen dich, deine meinung ist mir heilig wie meine eigene....aber mir brennen die augen...

beim gearscore ist es so... ich nen ein beispiel nicht mich sondern herrn maximilian (lvl 80 imbachar)

maxi will so schnell es geht einen raid aufbauen, aber wie soll er nur die vielen bewerber unterscheiden können... wer schaffts wer nicht?
also muss maxi filtern, da sich equip an erster stelle steht um überhaupt dmg/heilung/tanken benutzt er gs... dieses filtert ihm schonmal die schlechteren aus... dann muss er noch genauer sehen und vllt mit den gewählten leuten reden....

letztendlich ist es ebenfalls so... ist der gs bei etwa 5,4 - 5,5 *kann man davon ausgehen* dass der typ auch zocken kann, weil ohne skill kann er das equip garnicht erst bekommen um so hoch zu sein... aber das ist natürlich nicht sicher....


----------



## Leviathan666 (28. Januar 2010)

Skelly, ich machs mal kurz und knapp. Ich hatte eigentlich auch vor dir auf jede Zeile zu antworten aber --- naja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du bist ein knappes Jahr Level 80...

Du trägst nen Damage-Zauberstab für dein Healequip.

Vor 2 Stunden 26 Minuten hast du das erste mal Turm Hero gecleart.

Über Sockelsteine wollen wir uns mal nicht unterhalten.

Dein Char hat das epische Fliegen noch nicht erlernt.

Das ist das beste Beispiel, warum GearScore überbewertet wird. 

Warum schreibe ich das? Du hast selbst geschrieben, dass du ein ProGamer bist. Zumindest ist es bei 90% der Buffed-Leser so angekommen.

Über einen passenden Equipstand für den jeweiligen Content zu verfügen ist unabdingbar. 
Equip farmen muss sein um weiterzukommen. Doch damals als WOTLK frisch rauskam, ist auch niemand angekommen und hat gesagt "Suche Leute für Naxx25, mindestens T7.5". Aber genau dies passiert heute (ersetze nur Naxx durch ICC und T7.5 durch einen viel zu hoch angesetzen GearScore-Wert).

Wenn du meinst nur Leute mit ner GS von 5400+ mitnehmen zu wollen, dann ok. Aber beschwer dich nicht wenn dich andere deswegen nicht ernstnehmen (können). 

Auch wenn ich deine - für mich(!) - konfuse Meinung nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann,
und auch wenn ich denke, dass du in eine Gilde gekommen bist die dich erstmal schön ausgestattet hat,
wünsche ich dir trotzdem viel Erfolg.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Wie man in den Wald reinruft, so schallts heraus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich weiss auch nicht warum keiner raids aufmacht... worans aber liegt weiss ich auch nicht... vllt einfach nur faulheit ^^
und dabei auch noch frustriert sein weil faulheut in wow nicht zum erfolg führt^^


----------



## Chillers (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> hallo wer ich bin was ich mache geht dich nichts an... bleib beim thema des threads....
> 
> hier ist das beispiel einer textanalyse....



Ich fühle mich aber angesprochen und würde auch gerne mal mit dir spielen.
Du wirst mir so richtig sympatico. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn einem Leute dermaßen nahegehen, fragt man halt nach!

In everlasting LOVE

just me


----------



## FermiParadoxon (28. Januar 2010)

Ich kenn keinen... ich betone KEINEN... einzigen Casual, der sich darüber beschwert, dass er irgendwo nicht mitgenommen wird oder sich in irgendeinerweise über Gearscore beschwert und das, wobei ich selber zur selbigen Sorte gehöre. Wir turnen grad im Seuchenviertel 10er rum und ich glaube nicht, dass wir in der näheren Zukunft das nächsten Viertel sehen werden.
Nicht mal im Handelschannel sehe ich jegliche Beschwerden. Random geh ich wenn schon nur 25er und ich wurde kein einziges mal nach meinem GS gefragt (5100 oder so, kann ich mir davon was kaufen? Und ja, nicht mal das altbekannte "Addheal??" kommt meistens, was zu BC-Zeiten sich schon sehr etabliert hat.) und wenn jemand gekickt wird, dann nur weil er allgemein Scheiße baut. 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, auf was für einem Server ihr spielt, vielleicht liegt das wirklich dadran. Gut, man sieht schon ab und zu mal einen Raidaufruf mit einer lächerlich hohen Anforderung, aber als normal denkender Mensch ignoriert man sowas. O_o
Mal abgesehen davon, was spricht dagegen sich ne Gilde zu suchen? Dort sind die Anforderungen meistens nicht so hoch und wenn man nicht raid-ready ist wird einem von einer netten Gilde auch mal geholfen. WoW bleibt immer noch ein MMORPG und ich verstehe nicht wieso sich manche leute nur zusammenrudeln um Epics abzustauben. 

Und das was man hier auf Buffed liest nehm ich meistens sowieso nichts ernst. Denn 70% dieser Threads, die du ansprichst, sind rein aus purem Aufmerksamkeitsmangel entstanden. Genauso wie deiner. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Skelly, ich machs mal kurz und knapp. Ich hatte eigentlich auch vor dir auf jede Zeile zu antworten aber --- naja.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm dann ist wohl wow-europe.com nicht wirklich aktuell... 

hier ist der link.... http://eu.wowarmory....&cn=Keksgestalt

ich bin seit einem knappen jahr 80 Oo... naja ich war auch 70... und 60 war ich auch^^....

mein zauberstab is crap ich weiss, aber ist wirklich noch nix anderes gedroppt... meine sockel sind alle epic un auf meine spielweise angepasst, wo da des problem sein soll weiss ich nicht... 

epicfliegen hat mein damaliger mainchar/jetziger farmchar Grâyskull

achja du hast wohl aktuelle ereignisse mit erfolg verwechselt aber macht nix... 
 10König Ymiron getötet (Heroischer Turm Utgarde)

und nochmals danke dass du die gestapo gespielt hast^^... is wieder vom thema abgewichen... gratuliere


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Ich kenn keinen... ich betone KEINEN... einzigen Casual, der sich darüber beschwert, dass er irgendwo nicht mitgenommen wird oder sich in irgendeinerweise über Gearscore beschwert und das, wobei ich selber zur selbigen Sorte gehöre. Wir turnen grad im Seuchenviertel 10er rum und ich glaube nicht, dass wir in der näheren Zukunft das nächsten Viertel sehen werden.
> Nicht mal im Handelschannel sehe ich jegliche Beschwerden. Random geh ich wenn schon nur 25er und ich wurde kein einziges mal nach meinem GS gefragt (5100 oder so, kann ich mir davon was kaufen? Und ja, nicht mal das altbekannte "Addheal??" kommt meistens, was zu BC-Zeiten sich schon sehr etabliert hat.) und wenn jemand gekickt wird, dann nur weil er allgemein Scheiße baut.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, auf was für einem Server ihr spielt, vielleicht liegt das wirklich dadran. Gut, man sieht schon ab und zu mal einen Raidaufruf mit einer lächerlich hohen Anforderung, aber als normal denkender Mensch ignoriert man sowas. O_o
> Mal abgesehen davon, was spricht dagegen sich ne Gilde zu suchen? Dort sind die Anforderungen meistens nicht so hoch und wenn man nicht raid-ready ist wird einem von einer netten Gilde auch mal geholfen. WoW bleibt immer noch ein MMORPG und ich verstehe nicht wieso sich manche leute nur zusammenrudeln um Epics abzustauben.
> ...



ola... du die mich als troll beleidigt hast :-)

wenn kein casuals sich nicht über gs beschweren.... wieso hassen dann nur die gs? sorry sorry... alle hassen ja gs^^

ich sags mal so... würde ich im handelschannel auf meinem realm nach nem gs von 5,2k fragen kämen keine probleme... aber das war zu pdk zeiten anders... hm dann ist das halt gestiegen, mei jetz fragt man nach 5,4 oder 5,5 und dann bekommt man nurnoch flames hahahaha und das sind dann die casuals die meistens bei 4,9 bis 5,1 liegen....


----------



## creepah (28. Januar 2010)

immortal15 schrieb:


> GEARSCORE IS SCHEISSE ! sowas dummes brauch niemand , kannst leute mitn 6k gs haben imr aid aber zu 70% ( eigene erfahrung ) stellen die sich am dümmsten an



Ich bezweifle stark das du mit vielen solcher Leutn in nem raid warst.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

naja letztendlich glaub ich dass der thread rein garnichts gebracht hat...


ich wollte eigentlich nur erklären warum teils so hohe anforderungen gestellt werden (wie gesagt zeitfrage)

aber es wird immernoch rumgekaut und hin und her....


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (28. Januar 2010)

creepah schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle stark das du mit vielen solcher Leutn in nem raid warst.



lol und mit derzeit 6k gearscore bist du definitiv imba + hast skill....


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ... möglicherweise hab ich meinen thread etwas falsch formuliert.... bin aber ein miserabler dichter sooryy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du meckerst also das ein Unternehmen Gewinn machen will?
Willkommen in der Realität zurück!


----------



## FermiParadoxon (28. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ola... du die mich als troll beleidigt hast :-)
> 
> wenn kein casuals sich nicht über gs beschweren.... wieso hassen dann nur die gs? sorry sorry... alle hassen ja gs^^


Nicht beleidigt, nur vermutet. Du solltest vielleicht wirklich an deinem Online-Aufterten arbeiten. (:
Ich kann nur von mir sagen, dass mir GS voll schnuppe ist. Find ich ja auch ganz nett zur Übersicht wenn ich mal mit meinem Tank-Twink durch Heros renne, damit ich weiß wieviel ich pullen darf. Wenn der Heiler nen GS von knapp 3000 hat, werd ich wohl kaum nen ganzen Raum zusammenziehen können, weil das auf Dauer einfach mana-intensiver wird als kleinere Grüpchen und man mehr Zeit zum reggen braucht.

Und ich kenn halt auch keinen Ingame, der sich negativ über das Addon geäußert hat. Weder in meinem Spieler-Freundeskreis, noch in den öffentlichen Channels. Und wenn ich das nur hier lese, hat das wohl etwas zu bedeuten.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Nicht beleidigt, nur vermutet. Du solltest vielleicht wirklich an deinem Online-Aufterten arbeiten. (:
> Ich kann nur von mir sagen, dass mir GS voll schnuppe ist. Find ich ja auch ganz nett zur Übersicht wenn ich mal mit meinem Tank-Twink durch Heros renne, damit ich weiß wieviel ich pullen darf. Wenn der Heiler nen GS von knapp 3000 hat, werd ich wohl kaum nen ganzen Raum zusammenziehen können, weil das auf Dauer einfach mana-intensiver wird als kleinere Grüpchen und man mehr Zeit zum reggen braucht.
> 
> Und ich kenn halt auch keinen Ingame, der sich negativ über das Addon geäußert hat. Weder in meinem Spieler-Freundeskreis, noch in den öffentlichen Channels. Und wenn ich das nur hier lese, hat das wohl etwas zu bedeuten.



^^ das mit gs 3k is scho hart lol

sorry dacht du hast mich troll genannt... nene bin nightelf und stolz darauf^^

gs ist für mich ein programm das mir erspart jeden persönlich abchecken zu müssen... es zeigt leider keine sockel und vz an noch den skill oder progress aber es ist zum raidaufbauen und grp aufbauen recht praktisch wobei ich es für letzteres eigentlich nicht benutze....

aber wie du sagst, der kerl mit 3k gs muss manareggen, das kostet hochgerechnet mehrere minuten, einer mit 5k oder mehr muss das nicht...


^^ allein aber die tatsache dass du auf Ghost in the Shell stehst reicht mir aus du bist mir sympathisch ^^


----------



## Ulthras (29. Januar 2010)

LEute ich hab schon auf Seite 1 geschrieben das GS Müll ist nur vorsichtig ausgedrückt. Warum macht ihr das nicht auch so? Und GS ist Müll. Und Tante Edith hat die Hälfte mal wieder vergessen. Ihr flamed hier nur noch und guckt wer Pro ist und wer nicht, für mich ist Pro wer Skill hat und so gut spielt und nicht nur Equip farmt durch ziehen. Aber das ist gar nicht topic geht um GS und das stellt PRO definitv nicht fest weil es z.b. routne nicht anzeigt.
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=OTLoEr21raA


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

hm wenn das eure meinung ist ists eure meinung... gs bleibt ein äusserst praktisches hilfsmittel das ich weiter benutzen werde... ^^

wie gesagt... hilfsmittel nicht endlösung^^


----------



## FermiParadoxon (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ^^ das mit gs 3k is scho hart lol
> 
> sorry dacht du hast mich troll genannt... nene bin nightelf und stolz darauf^^
> 
> ...


Ich finds mit meiner Haudrauf-Schami ja immer lustig wenn ich bei einem GS von 3600 zwar weniger DPS als ein 4500 Magier (Ich weiß, auch nicht so toll.) aber im allgemeinen mehr Schaden fahre. Nur so als Beispiel. Soll jetzt nix mit Schwanzvergleich und so sein (Ahaha, dürfte mir eh schwer fallen. :>), aber so als ein Beleg dafür, dass GS oft doch fürn Po ist. Klar gegen 5k+ komm ich sowas von nicht an, aber das ist auch schon ne andere Liga. 

Und das mit dem Warten find ich nicht so schlimm. Jeder mal hat klein angefangen und ich nehm halt das mit, was mir das Random-Tool zuwirft. Selten kam es vor, dass es so nicht schaffbar ist und in Burg HC hab ich auch noch nie mehr als 30min verbracht. Da ist die Nonhero-Version mit manchen Helden schon anspruchsvoller.
Klar, es ist etwas anderes so jemanden mit 3k dann durch die größeren Raids zu schleifen (genau das und nichts anderes ist das), aber jeder vernünftige Mensch sollte das wissen und wenn nicht, dann ist das kein rumheulender Casual, sonder einfach jemand, der mit Anforderungen nicht zurechtkommt und vermutlich allgemein ein Problem mit Kritik hat. 
Kleines Beispiel: Ein Bekannter, dessen Account gehackt wurde und der in einer relativ guten Gilde ist, hat sein gelöschtes Equip nicht zurückbekommen und konnte deswegen mit dem Gammelgear, dass er sich in der kurzen Zeit erfarmt hat nicht mitraiden. Die haben den einfach nicht mehr mitgenommen. Was glaubst du wie der rumgejamert hat, obwohl es ganz klar ist, dass sein Zeug für den Stand, den die raiden nicht ausreicht? Und der ist wirklich alles andere als ein Casual...

Und ich mag zwar Ghost in the Shell... aber wie kommst du grad drauf? xD


----------



## MayoAmok (29. Januar 2010)

Wer heute auf GS guckt, hat früher in der Schule seine Mitschüler verprügelt, weil sie nicht die neuesten Markenklamotten anhatten, und dies offen zur Schau trugen.

Es ist die Abschätzung auf einen Blick, was mich an diesem Addon stört. 

Der Itemlevel wird berechnet und ausgespuckt. Aufgrund dieser Zahl wird jemand mitgenommen, oder eben nicht. Hat ein Krieger ein Stoffitem ergattert, was einen höheren Itemlevel hat, als sein Plattenteil, kann er das anziehen und steigt im Ansehen des GS Users. Ein Jäger trägt ein Ausdauertrinket, weils seinen GS pusht und er so öfter mitgenommen wird. GS/ilvl > All. 

Der Raidleiter hat ja keine Zeit, mal genauer über die Ausrüstung zu gucken. Wird schon passen, was mir das Addon sagt. So kann mans hinterher wenigstens wieder auf irgendwas schieben. 

Die eigene Unzulänglichkeit kanns nicht sein, diese Variable wird durch so ein tolles Addon negiert.

Wenn ich mal einen Raid organisier, merk ich schon an der Antwort auf meine LFG Anfrage, ob ich jemanden mitnehmen kann und will. Passt das, wird derjenige eingeladen und kurz angeguckt. Passt das auch noch, steht einem gemütlichen Raid nichts im Wege. 

Passt etwas am Equipment nicht, gibt es ein "Sorry" und ein Verweis auf mir bekannte Spieler dieser Klasse, um sich ein paar Tips abzuholen. Nutzt der Spieler diese Möglichkeit, freut mich das, wenn nicht, sein Problem.


Edit: Achja und GS Anforderungen für Heroinstanzen sind KOMPLETT lächerlich. Da machen wir uns nix vor. Und vorallem ein Kick oder Leave, wenn man als Imba-GS-Crack über das Zufallstool zu einer Gruppe gestossen ist, und einem jemandes Klamotten nicht zusagen.

Edit2: Die neuen Instanzen nehm ich davon vielleicht mal aus, allerdings legt das Randomtool ja eine Mindestanforderung an das Equipment fest, wer darüber dorthin gelost wird, sollte eigentlich keine besonders bösen Überraschungen erleben. Sollte doch ein schwächer equipter dabei sein, gleicht gutes Gruppenspiel in diesen Instanzen einiges aus. Da sollte ein erfahrener Spieler die Führung übernehmen und die Gruppe zum Epic-Loot führen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit3: Ein wichtiges Kriterium für meine Raids: Ich nehme niemanden mit, dessen Namen ich nicht beim maximal zweiten Anlauf fehlerfrei ins Arsenal tippeln kann. Mehr als 2 Sonderzeichen oder gar einen von diesen freakigen Unicode-Buchstaben gelten bei mir als Durchfallfaktor.


----------



## Potpotom (29. Januar 2010)

Diese Casual-Ferrero-Küsschen-Wichser (danke Michael ^^) gehen mir auch total auf die Eier. Wollen einfach so so viel wie möglich vom Spiel auskosten, wo gibts denn sowas? Aus diesem Grund gehe ich unter einem GS von 5000 nichtmal mehr in den Flammenschlund - das muss ich mir nicht geben.

Ich wünschte es wären alle so "Pro" wie ich... dann wären die Tore der Zitadelle wenigstens noch unbenutzt. 

o.O


----------



## Katzensprung (29. Januar 2010)

mk77 schrieb:


> Warum hören Leute einfach nicht mit dem Spiel auf das sie anscheinend so nerft und ihnen zu einfach ist?
> Einfach mal RL 1.0 probieren...da Erfolg zu haben ist verdammt schwer (meiner Meinung nach)



Es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Casuals sind die neuen Pro Gamer!

Live with it!


----------



## Chillers (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ^^ das mit gs 3k is scho hart lol
> 
> sorry dacht du hast mich troll genannt... nene bin nightelf und stolz darauf^^
> 
> ^^ allein aber die tatsache dass du auf Ghost in the Shell stehst reicht mir aus du bist mir sympathisch ^^



Und darf ich dich ab jetzt Zuckerpüppi (->filigran und zerbrechlich) nennen?

Du wirfst etwas in dem Raum, wovon du dich später wieder distanzierst -> GS wichtig, GS Schrott (aber ich nutze es trotzdem...-> DU). Hä?

Casuals global angreifen, obwohl du selbst einer bist. Oder deren angebliches gewhine- obwohl du selbst whinest.

Als PRO sich bezeichnen (ob das nun gut ist oder nicht) ohne Pro zu sein.

Du willst eine Diskussion, zu der du m.M. gar nach nicht fähig bist. Denn wenn wer etwas anderes als deine derzeitige Meinung postet, bist du beleidigt . Auf Nachfragen, etwas genauer zu beschreiben von dir -> Keine Antwort.

Du hast eine Persönlichkeitsstörung vom feinsten. Oder eben ADS oder beides, sorry.

Und das Wort *Endlösung* in dem Zusammenhang zu verwenden. OMG.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Ich finds mit meiner Haudrauf-Schami ja immer lustig wenn ich bei einem GS von 3600 zwar weniger DPS als ein 4500 Magier (Ich weiß, auch nicht so toll.) aber im allgemeinen mehr Schaden fahre. Nur so als Beispiel. Soll jetzt nix mit Schwanzvergleich und so sein (Ahaha, dürfte mir eh schwer fallen. :>), aber so als ein Beleg dafür, dass GS oft doch fürn Po ist. Klar gegen 5k+ komm ich sowas von nicht an, aber das ist auch schon ne andere Liga.
> 
> Und das mit dem Warten find ich nicht so schlimm. Jeder mal hat klein angefangen und ich nehm halt das mit, was mir das Random-Tool zuwirft. Selten kam es vor, dass es so nicht schaffbar ist und in Burg HC hab ich auch noch nie mehr als 30min verbracht. Da ist die Nonhero-Version mit manchen Helden schon anspruchsvoller.
> Klar, es ist etwas anderes so jemanden mit 3k dann durch die größeren Raids zu schleifen (genau das und nichts anderes ist das), aber jeder vernünftige Mensch sollte das wissen und wenn nicht, dann ist das kein rumheulender Casual, sonder einfach jemand, der mit Anforderungen nicht zurechtkommt und vermutlich allgemein ein Problem mit Kritik hat.
> ...



hab bisserl rumgeforstet weil mir a) langweilig war^^ und b) fand ich dein foto lustig... da kam ich auf ghost in the shell ^^

naja das mit deinem kollegen ist wirklich bedauerlich... aber was soll die gilde denn machen? was anderes als ihn rauszuwerfen bleibt der nicht übrig... das ist bei raidgilden nunmal so... 
daher sind es auch raidgilden^^

schau das ist das ding... dich und klar viele andere störts nich wenn man mal bisserl länger als sonst braucht... ^^

ich bin da genau anders... schau burg machst du in 30 minuten... ich hab mein rekord gebrochen und mach des speedrun in 12 minuten^^... gundrak in auch etwa 12 minuten und so weiter hehe... ich (damit bin ich nicht allein) zogg halt so, rumwarten, bosserklären oder solche sachen nerven mich letztendlich nur... 

und ich muss zugebn zu bc zeiten hatte ich exakt das selbe problem wie viele hier... ich hab auch gedacht.... ooch bisserl hier rdm bisserl da rdm und des geht scho... jaja pustekuchen hab das 3 wochen lang gemacht, sodass ich mit meinem equip dermassen weit hinten im vergleich zu anderen war, dass ich bc fast nur kara/gruul/maggy machen durfte... ab dem letzten halbjahr gings dann einigermassen...

aber ich hab mich darüber nicht aufgeregt^^... und gekickt wurde ich auch x-mal (damals in dungeon 3 set... wars jedenfalls glaub ich) rausgeworfen etc.... 

ich meine 2 äusserungen würden einfach die ständigen rausschmisse belegen... 
wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das leben
bevor man laufen (also in nen raid kann) muss man erstmal krabbeln lernen (equip farmen)... 

das ist in wow leider nicht anders...

ich persönlich hätte es am liebsten auch so dass equip noch schneller gefarmt werden kann, ich bin kein fan davon dass man viel zeit für farmen und equippen investieren muss... geschweige denn berufe... ich würde mich auch freuen wenn ein raid statt 4h nur 2h dauern würde^^... dann könnt ich wenigstens bisserl länger schlafen hehe... aber das game ist einfach leider so wie es ist und man muss sich dem entsprechend anpassen... für mich ist wow im prinzip wie jedes game auch...

das ist wie bei cs wenn einer nen zu hohen ping hat... mei kann erhalt nirgends hin... so ists bei wow mit equip^^ <--- nur jetz so dahingesagt xD


wie auch immer... ich bin dann mal schlafen

also bisous, bonne nuit et dormez bien... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich bin da genau anders... schau burg machst du in 30 minuten... ich hab mein rekord gebrochen und mach des speedrun in 12 minuten^^... gundrak in auch etwa 12 minuten und so weiter hehe... ich (damit bin ich nicht allein) zogg halt so, rumwarten, bosserklären oder solche sachen nerven mich letztendlich nur...



Du? Alleine?

Respekt!


Oder hattest du da nicht doch noch 4 andere dabei?


----------



## battschack (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> nur dieses mal will ich wissen warum casuals was gegen leute wie mich haben?.... gegen leute die schnell zocken (also anders als casual)? gegen solche dinge....
> 
> warum ich mich für gs überhaupt rechtfertigen muss... ich spiel wie ich will ? casuals sollen so spielen wie sie wollen interessiert mich doch auch nicht...





Zeig mir doch mal wo die Casuals über *HighendGamer* wie du meinst* flamen? Bin eigentlich in foren oft unterwegs seh eigentlich immer nur das gleiche aber nix wo Casuals euch *HighendGamer >_>* flamen... Seh immer nur euch PROs über Casuals meckern mehr nicht

Versteh auch ned wo den dein problem ist... wenn du meinst 6stunden am tag zocken zu müssen wo ja inzwischen schon 1-2stunden max. am tag reicht für alles zu sehen dann tus einfach könnten ja 1-2neue mäuse in Ogri/sw rum laufen *fg*


----------



## Amathaon (29. Januar 2010)

Ums mal mit Illidans Worten zu sagen und auf WotlK zu beschränken: 'you are not prepared !'

Soll heissen wartet einfach mal ICC hero ab das wird übel. Meine Gilde hat zwar 10er schon alles ICC down aber im 25 whipen wir regelmässig am Prof. Ich würde uns Raidmässig als Mittelfeld einstufen. Aber alle die ICC normalen Progress machen, werden mit den Ohren schlackern was da im Hero mode auf einen zukommt.

So far


----------



## dragonfire1803 (29. Januar 2010)

Amathaon schrieb:


> Aber alle die ICC normalen Progress machen, werden mit den Ohren schlackern was da im Hero mode auf einen zukommt.



Schaun wir mal. Bisher hat ja niemand Hero gemacht^^


----------



## McLucas79 (29. Januar 2010)

Hi,

naja ich Zocke um ehrlich zu sein auch ne menge(eigentlich zuviel). 

Fakt ist erstmal das der Raidleiter entscheidet wer, wann wo mitkommt mit welchen Addon ist erstmal egal. Wenn der Raidleiter jemand nicht mit nimmt aufgrund des Gearscores ist das immer noch seine Entscheidung.

Fakt ist für mich das Gearscore bei ICC nicht unbedingt das Entscheidende ist. Viele haben nen hohen Gearscore und sind absolute Bewegungsbobs was in Zeiten von "dran, drauf, drüber" auch nicht verwundert. 
Ohne Movement --> keine Kekse --> kein ICC.
Nach dem ersten 4 Bossen wirds dann auch schon ne Spur knackiger. Da muss man dann schon mal laufen und weniger DPS machen um Schaden zu vermeiden anstatt nur auf Recount zu schauen mit einer Geil ich bin erster Mentalität. 

Trotzdem ist es meine Zeit (wenn ich Raidleiter bin) und die haben ich nicht zu verschenken. Soll heißen ich will schnell durch und nicht die Leute durchziehen, deswegen die für einige harten und unverständlichen Auswahlkriterien. 

Klar können die, die ausgesiebt werden schwer verstehen warum, weil heute ist ja jeder IMBA und keiner macht Fehler (jeder macht Fehler auch ich). 

Viele Spieler die ICC meinen, meinen die ersten 4 Bosse und dann ein wenig rumgewipe bis sich der Raid dann schließlich auflöst weil die ersten keine Geduld ihr erlauchtes können an so einen minderwertigen Raid zu verschenken. 

Es gibt aber Spieler den reicht das nicht --> deswegen harte Auswahl. Und ne ID zu verschenken, weil der halbe Raid dann abhaut, hab ich auch nicht.

Wenn ihr ICC sehen wollt sucht euch ne feste Grp und übt anstatt immer alles sofort haben zu wollen. Mit rdm stehen die Chancen da denkbar schlecht. Früher hat man in Kara Movement mit den Neulingen etc geübt bevor es weiter ging und keiner war sauer. Es gab Spieler die sind nie über Kara hinaus gekommen und waren trotzdem glücklich. Alles ne Einstellungssache. 

Grüße


----------



## Chelrid (29. Januar 2010)

mk77 schrieb:


> Warum hören Leute einfach nicht mit dem Spiel auf das sie anscheinend so nerft und ihnen zu einfach ist?
> Einfach mal RL 1.0 probieren...da Erfolg zu haben ist verdammt schwer (meiner Meinung nach)




Vorallem wenn man noch Freundin 3.1 und Kinder 2.0 dazu gekauft hat ^^

Aber zum Thema:

Ich selbst hab das Addon Gearscore installiert, nutze es aber nur nebenbei, um halt mal zu sehen wo ich mit meinen Chars so stehe (bekenne mich eher als vielspielender Causal). Ich mach das einfach immer so, dass ich die Leute mitnehme (baue bei uns in der Gilde meist die Raids zusammen) und wenn dann irgendwas nicht klappt, wird halt nachgeguckt. Dafür gibts einige Addons, Gearscore ist nur eins von vielen Egometern.


----------



## Leviathan666 (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> mein zauberstab is crap ich weiss, aber ist wirklich noch nix anderes gedroppt... meine sockel sind alle epic un auf meine spielweise angepasst, wo da des problem sein soll weiss ich nicht...
> epicfliegen hat mein damaliger mainchar/jetziger farmchar Grâyskull


Nun es ist verlorene Zeit, nicht genau wie die anderen so schnell in der Ini zu sein, und sich nach einem Wipe rezzen lassen zu müssen weil man zu langsam fliegt.
Ich wollte damit auch nur andeuten, dass dein Char für mich sehr künstlich gepusht aussieht. Gibt ja beispielsweise auch Heiler die lieber nen highlevel-DD-Item nehmen damit die Gearscore nach oben rutscht. Oder sich durch Level haben bomben lassen oder durch Inis gezogen worden sind. 



> und nochmals danke dass du die gestapo gespielt hast^^... is wieder vom thema abgewichen... gratuliere


Dann hoffe ich, du hast wenigstens den Rest gelesen und auch verstanden. 
Um Gestapo zu spielen hätte ich allerdings nicht-öffentlich zugängliche Informationen von dir sammeln müssen.

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt Interessant wie du das Thema GS verteidigst und es trotzdem so scheiße findest wenn sich mal jemand Mühe macht um deinen Char in der Armroy genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

Du hast weiter unten noch geschrieben der Thread hat nichts gebracht.
Was hast du dir denn erhofft? Das würde mich mal stark interessieren!


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

MayoAmok, es ist ne bodenlose Frechheit, wie du Leute betitelst, die das GS Tool nutzen. Es ist meine Entscheidung, ob ich GS nutze und mir damit die in meinen Augen besten Spieler suche, weil ich keine Lust habe Stunden länger in der Ini zu sein (wir reden hier nicht von 10min, untertreib mal nicht!!). Das hat nichts damit zu tun, wie ich mich damals in der Schule verhalten habe!!! 
Das Problem was diese "Anti-GS-Koalition" hat ist, dass sie wie mit nem Brett vor Augen rumlaufen und den Sinn hinter GS nicht verstehen. Klar gibts schwarze Schafe, die das GS-Tool missbrauchen, richtig genutzt hilft es aber ungemein bei der Auswahl von random Spieler für random Raid Gruppen.

my2cents 

edith
McLucas79 du sprichst mir aus der Seele^^


----------



## MayoAmok (29. Januar 2010)

Marshmallows schrieb:


> Das Problem was diese "Anti-GS-Koalition" hat ist, dass sie wie mit nem Brett vor Augen rumlaufen und den Sinn hinter GS nicht verstehen.



Dieses Problem haben 90% der GS Nutzer auch.


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber dann ist deine Aussage falsch. Wenn 90% der GS User das selbe Problem haben, dann ist nicht das Tool schlecht, sondern die User, die dahinter setzen. Und jetzt kommen wir auch langsam zum Ziel. Nicht das Addon ist Müll, sondern diejenigen, die es falsch nutzen. Ist genauso wie Recount. Da hab ich mit meiner Hexe auch ne 37k dps.........bei Onyxias Welpen. Verstehst du jetzt, warum sich diejenigen, welche GS richtig nutzen, sich über die Schreihälse aufregen? Kaum nehmen wir "G" und "s" in einer unserer Postings auf, ists auch schon um unseren Post geschehen.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hab GS zwar nicht, bin aber auch kein Raidleiter.
Grundsätzlich halte ich das Addon für gar nicht verkehrt. 
Warum?
Ganz einfach. Für Stammgruppen ist es sinnvoll, denn so kann der Raidleiter recht schnell erkennen, bei wem es noch an Equip mangelt.
Man kann doch lieber einzelnen Leuten gezielt helfen, ihr Equip zu verbessern und noch ein oder zwei Wochen warten, ehe man dann zum Beispiel ICC angeht, als das man wegen manglehafter Ausrüstung x-mal an den Bossen wiped.
Es geht dabei nicht darum, das jeder sofort High-End-Gear mitbringt - das geht ja auch nicht - sondern darum, einen Mindeststandart einzuhalten, ohne den man es erst gar nicht versuchen soll.

Das Problem, das einige "Pappnasen" meinen, man muss einnen völlig übertriebenen GS habe, ist traurig und zeugt von wenig Verständnis. Aber das liegt nicht zwangsläufig am Addon. Das macht es zwar einfacher, das Equip zu checken, aber ansonsten könnte man auch über "betrachten" einen Equip-Check machen. Nur mal ganz ehrlich, würde es wirklich Spass machen, mit solchen Leuten zu Raiden? Ich bezweifel das. Denn wenn die schon meinen, man muss Mega-GS haben, wie reagieren die dann, wenn man irgendwo im Kampf einen kleinen Fehler macht? Ich glaube, auf solche Leute kann man verzichten.

Wenn man Raiden möchte, sollte es doch möglich sein, irgendwas in der Gilde zu organisieren und sich ggf. noch RND-Unterschützung zu holen, ohne auf die Mega-GS-Geilen zugreifen zu müssen.


Zu Pro oder Casual. Ich frage mich immer nur, wie man selber darauf kommt, man wäre ein Pro?
Meine Deffinition. Ein Pro ist in einer der Elite-Gilden und man hat eine oder mehrere Stammgruppen.
Nur weil man vielleicht das Glück oder Pech (je nachdem, wie man es sieht) hat und man kann jeden Tag mehr Stunden als andere in WOW verbringen, heisst das noch lange nicht, das man Pro ist. Und mal davon abgesehen. Selbst wenn man sich als Pro bezeichnet, das Spiel würde sich bestimmt nicht über fünf Jahre mit allen kostenlosen Erweiterungen und laufenden Kosten tragen, wenn es nicht auch "Einsteiger." bzw. "Casual-freundlich" wäre. Dann würde es nämlich keine 11 Mio. Accounts geben (War doch der letzt Stand oder?).


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Ein "Pro" hat nichts mit Zeit zu tun. Das ist einfach nur ein Spieler, der überdurchschnittlich geskillt ist und Dinge wie Hardmodes oder besondere Erfolge mit ebenbürdigen Spielern meistert. Das kann in einer Stunde erledigt sein, das kann in drei IDs erledigt sein.


----------



## Enyalios (29. Januar 2010)

Benutzen von GS alleine sollte wohl keine Schande sein. Das was man daraus macht ist wichtig ! Und ja, der RL entscheidet wer mitgenommen wird, wem das nicht passt der möge selbst einen Raid aufstellen - in Zeiten vom Lootking sollte das doch kein Problem sein.

Es gilt in allen (!) Bereichen das die jeweilige Sache nur so gut ist wie der Mensch der etwas daraus macht. Seien es Items, Gearscore, 10.000€ oder ein Urlaub in Griechenland.

Wieviele Leute hatten damals über Recount gemeckert ? Für mich war dieses tool von daher genial da ich als ehrgeiziger Spieler immer Erster sein wollte und mich dementsprechend reingehängt hatte. Aber natürlich, entsprechend gängiger Forenlogik auf Buffed (speziell WoW-Foren) war ich automatisch zu der Zeit potentiell gefährdet alten Männern ein Bonbon in den Bart zu kleben.


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Es gilt in allen (!) Bereichen das die jeweilige Sache nur so gut ist wie der Mensch der etwas daraus macht. Seien es Items, Gearscore, 10.000€ oder ein Urlaub in Griechenland.




Genau so isses und nicht anders. Wer jetzt immernoch gegen GS-Tool meckert, der hat die Sache immernoch nicht verstanden. Denn MayoAmok, wenn es nach deiner Aussage ginge, müssten wir alles verteufeln, was negativ genutzt werden kann. Also kein Auto --> potenzielle Mordwaffe, kein Flugzeug --> potenzielle Bombe, keine PCs --> potenzielle Kinderporno-Träger, etc. Es geht drum, was der Spieler draus macht. Und wenn du ner Gruppe nicht beitreten darf, deren lfg-Satz "lfm icc10 minimum 5.2k GS und TS3 sind MUSS, /w me bei Interesse, bitte keine Gimps" lautet, dann sei doch froh nicht bei solchen mitgegangen zu sein. Andersrum mach doch selbst einen Raid auf und such dir gleichgesinnte, wie gesagt, das Spiel und die Addons sind das, was du draus machst^^ 

(p.s.: nicht falsch verstehen, den "lfg" Satz habe ich erst gestern so geschrieben im /2 gelesen und musste erstmal lachen. Da hat man ja erstmal mehr Pflichten und Aufgaben zu erledigen, als dann später im Raid^^)


----------



## Heynrich (29. Januar 2010)

Marshmallows schrieb:


> Genau so isses und nicht anders. Wer jetzt immernoch gegen GS-Tool meckert, der hat die Sache immernoch nicht verstanden. Denn MayoAmok, wenn es nach deiner Aussage ginge, müssten wir alles verteufeln, was negativ genutzt werden kann. Also kein Auto --> potenzielle Mordwaffe, kein Flugzeug --> potenzielle Bombe, keine PCs --> potenzielle Kinderporno-Träger, etc. Es geht drum, was der Spieler draus macht. Und wenn du ner Gruppe nicht beitreten darf, deren lfg-Satz "lfm icc10 minimum 5.2k GS und TS3 sind MUSS, /w me bei Interesse, bitte keine Gimps" lautet, dann sei doch froh nicht bei solchen mitgegangen zu sein. Andersrum mach doch selbst einen Raid auf und such dir gleichgesinnte, wie gesagt, das Spiel und die Addons sind das, was du draus machst^^
> 
> (p.s.: nicht falsch verstehen, den "lfg" Satz habe ich erst gestern so geschrieben im /2 gelesen und musste erstmal lachen. Da hat man ja erstmal mehr Pflichten und Aufgaben zu erledigen, als dann später im Raid^^)



der vergleich is aber schon n bisschen derbe grottenschlecht ... gearscore und mordwaffe? nee is klar ... passender wäre ein vergleich wie, mein auto hat 220ps, ich fahr trotdem nur durchschnittlich 70km/h und schleich mir einen ab.


----------



## Enyalios (29. Januar 2010)

Immer diese Korinthenkacker die einfach den Sinn hinter einer aussage partout nicht verstehen wollen und stattdessen lieber eine Runde Wortwi...... spielen.


----------



## Huangwen (29. Januar 2010)

So, misch mich mal ein!

Das ganze gerede von Pro´s und GS -> müll

1. Hab GS selber drauf -> in random inis/raids weiss ich als heiler dann schneller, wer änfälliger sein könnte und halte denjenigen etwas im auge(ansonsten is das AddOn nutzlos)

2. Hab ich mir decursiv und vor 2 wochen auch Healbot draufgehaun und siehe da, diese addons erleichtern mir das Heilerleben enorm.

Hab lange zeit nur mit decursiv geheilt und das hat in pdk10er noch wunderbar auch ohne healbot hingehaun. Aber jetzt gehts locker von der hand ohne großen sterss.

Wenn ich jetzt bedenke, wieviele zusätzliche Addons von den hier rumwabbernden angeblich "Pro´s" benutzt werden, frag ich mich ob die ünerhaupt noch Spielen.

Ich behaupte jetzt mal, das alle, die ein add-on nutzen luschen sind.(auch ich bin eine davon!)

Weil:
-Wenn man schon im vorhinein dick und rot darauf vorbereitet wird, was der boss gleich macht ist die von mir ausgehende reaktion keine wirkliche Leistung 
-Wenn ich übersichtlich sehe wer von (aggro/krankheit/zauber) betroffen ist und mit druck von maustaste 1,2,3 auf das symbol alles (schütze/heile/etnzaubere) is das keine Leistung
--Diese liste kann man beliebig fortführen.

Das einzige was dann an Leisung erbracht wird ist; [was muss ich klicken wenn mir mein addon sagt das DIES oder DAS kommt] und aus eventuellen gift/feuerpfützen rauszulaufen.
(gibt aber bestimmt auch n ADD-ON das anzeigt " Du stehst in einer bösen giftpfütze. renn über den kürzesten weg:5.32meter nach recht raus)

Wenn man ein spiel nicht so spielt wie es vom Entwickler vorgegeben wird, hat man keinen anspruch auf Anerkennung!

Jeder der also einen boss legt, und nur die kleinste externe hilfe benutzt hat, darf sich darauf nix einbilden!

Um das ausdrücklich zu sagen, ich verurteile keinen der add-ons nutzt. Die sind durchaus legitim; ich ziehe nur meien virtuellen Hut vor denen, die es ohne schaffen.(wenns die überhaupt gibt)
Und nur die haben den Anspruch darauf sich darauf zurecht was einzubilden!

HUAN

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten!


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (29. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Und was die Reaktion der leute angeht kann man eigentlich nicht viel sagen. Wir wissen ja nicht was in den Köpfen bei denen vorgeht.



http://www.darklegacycomics.com/87.html


Es gibt einfach zu viele Movementkrüppel unter den Casuals weshalb diese auch meist verpönt sind. Genauso wie jeder gute Spieler ist ein Suchti, wird auch hierbei wiedermal dieses Schubladendenken angewandt, weshalb potentiell gute Spieler unter den Casuals nirgends mitkommen bzw mitgenommen werden.


----------



## Heynrich (29. Januar 2010)

Huangwen schrieb:


> Wenn man ein spiel nicht so spielt wie es vom Entwickler vorgegeben wird, hat man keinen anspruch auf Anerkennung!
> 
> Jeder der also einen boss legt, und nur die kleinste externe hilfe benutzt hat, darf sich darauf nix einbilden!



aha. 
blizzard hat wow so gestaltet, dass es eine schnittstelle für addons gibt. und die, die funktionieren stimmen mit diesen vorgaben überein.
hab ich jetzt anspruch auf anerkennung?


----------



## Rikayne (29. Januar 2010)

@TE:

Ich weiss ja nicht wie du das GS Addon nutzt, aber auf unserem Server wird auch jeder zugeflamed der im /2 nach Leuten für Icc sucht und dann aber bitte auch nur Leute mit nem GS über 5.5k.... und das aus diesem einfachen Grund: Was für nen Skill musst du haben um an dein T9 set zu kommen? korrekt, keinen...Es erfordert etwas Zeit, ja, aber mehr auch nicht. Und sofern die Leute mit dem Addon nicht verstehen, dass Equip eben NICHT gleich Skill ist, wirst du auch weiter zugeflamed deswegen. Wie gesagt, nicht alle sind so, aber eben leider zu viele.

und nein, ich wiess nicht wie oft das nun schon geschrieben wurde^^


----------



## Huangwen (29. Januar 2010)

Heynrich schrieb:


> aha.
> blizzard hat wow so gestaltet, dass es eine schnittstelle für addons gibt. und die, die funktionieren stimmen mit diesen vorgaben überein.
> hab ich jetzt anspruch auf anerkennung?



darum hab ich ja nix gegen addons, nur gegen leute die meinen sich aufgrund von tausend helferlein was auf ihre überragenden errungenschaften als spieler eizubilden und dann andere abwertend zu behandeln.

EDIT
Wahre Anerkennung verdient man auch nicht über eqipp, sonder dadurch, das man nen "kleinen" mitnimmt und sich die zeit nimmt denjenigen vorm boss 2min ne kleine beschreibung/erklärung zu widmen.


----------



## Seydo (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ... möglicherweise hab ich meinen thread etwas falsch formuliert.... bin aber ein miserabler dichter sooryy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also meckerst du nicht nur über epics sondern um alles andere auch noch? Das machst nicht besser.

Zeig mir einfach sobald arthas frei ist den aktuellen heroic hardmode erfolg, wenn du den hast kannst du immernoch behaupten es ist zu einfach und es geb keine herausforderung, wenn du besonderes equipt willst mach alte Raids solo, ist immer noch ne herausforderungen und haben wird das zeug auch nicht jeder, kannst ja nen oldtimer schwanz vergleich machen.


----------



## campino76 (29. Januar 2010)

Naja, es ist anscheinend grad In, wenn man GS verteufelt.. ^^ liegt halt daran, dass viele Spieler ihr Gehirn abschalten, sobald sie das Passwort für WOW eingegeben haben. In diesem "brainfreien" Zustand meinen sie auch, man können eine Hero nur erfolgreich meistern wenn jeder DD mind. einen GS von 5k aufweist. Sollte einer darunter sein, der weniger hat, wird er gekickt/geflamt usw.. Solchen Gehirnakrobaten hat man es also zu verdanken, wenn ein - an und für sich - nützliche Addon verteufelt wird und Spieler die es benutzen gleich mit...

GS ist ein nettes Tool um mal zu sehn wo man selber vom Equip ungefähr steht und um abschätzen zu können, ob jemandens Equip für einen bestimmten Raid reicht. Als extremes Beispiel würd ich mal sagen, wenn sich jemand mit einem GS von 3,5k für einen ICC-Raid bewirbt. Da kann ich mir es sparen, sein Equip genauer" zu betrachten.. ^^


----------



## Klirk (29. Januar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Gearscore ist Teufelswerk und ist sinnlos.
> 
> Wer es verwendet darf nichts anderes erwarten. Nein, ich bin sogar froh das die Leute geflamet werden, die es benutzen. Anscheinend gibt es doch noch bei ein paar Spielern ein Funken Menschlichkeit.




LoL
Das Addon ist einfach nur toll... Schon nur weil alle sets alle gleich aussehen. zwischen item lvl 332 und 258 ( ist nur ein bsp.) sind RIESIGE Unterschiede und die sehen alle gleich aus. naja beim t10 haben sie wenigstens die Farben verändert aber trozdem. Wer einen Random Raid aufstellen will hat durch das Addon einen viel besseren überblick. 
Das problem mit ICC ist, das spätestens ab Saurfang in Rnd gruppen meistens eh gar nix mehr geht und zum Teil scheitert man sogar an dem weil dmg/heal fehlt oder der tank nicht über das nötige eq verfügt.


----------



## Leenia (29. Januar 2010)

Leute, ist euch Mal in den Sinn gekommen, dass das nur ein Spiel ist?

Egal, ob nun Casual oder Progamer, wir alle spielen, weil es uns Spass macht, der eine mehr, der andere weniger.
Wenn so ein Progamer GS benutzen will, weil er keine Lust hat mit Casuals, denen er vieleicht noch die Bosse erklären muß, raiden zu gehen, dann soll er das machen.
Wenn ein Casual raiden will, dann sollte er damit rechnen, dass er "nur" andere Casuals findet mit denen er raiden kann und dass das mühsamer sein könnte, als mit einem Progamerraid mitzugehen. Wer diese "Mühe" nicht auf sich nehmen will, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, sollte einfach nicht raiden gehen.
Was ich sagen will, dieses ganze Geflame von beiden Seiten ist schlicht Müll. Es prallen zwei verschiedene Welten aufeinander, die schlicht nicht kompatibel sind. Die schnittstelle sind die Randomraids. Und wer sich darauf einläßt, sollte sich im Klaren darüber sein, dass man ein wenig anders agieren muß, als man es sonst tut. Der Progamer muß damit rechnen, dass er weniger raiderfahrenen Spielern begegnet und der Casual sollte damit rechnen, dass von ihm ein gewisses Maß an Equip und Taktik erwartet wird.

Nicht die Addons sind das Teufelswerk, sondern wie man sie benutzt, das gilt für Gearscore ebenso, wie für jedes andere von Blizzard erlaubte Addon.
Es ist genauso unsinnig für einen Naxx 10 Raid einen GS von 5000 vorauszusetzen, wie es unsinnig ist zu erwarten mit einem GS von 2000 mit nach ICC genommen zu werden.
Sich allerdings in dem Fall gegenseitig mit "Kosenamen" zu bewerfen ist absolut kindisch und wenig hilfreich.


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Seydo schrieb:


> Also meckerst du nicht nur über epics sondern um alles andere auch noch? Das machst nicht besser.
> 
> Zeig mir einfach sobald arthas frei ist den aktuellen heroic hardmode erfolg, wenn du den hast kannst du immernoch behaupten es ist zu einfach und es geb keine herausforderung, wenn du besonderes equipt willst mach alte Raids solo, ist immer noch ne herausforderungen und haben wird das zeug auch nicht jeder, kannst ja nen oldtimer schwanz vergleich machen.



Damit sprichst du genau an dem Thema vorbei. Und ne Herausforderung? Ausser SP Twins ist alles zu zehnt machbar....moment du sagtest Solo. Das geht schonmal garnicht, weil viele Bosse garnicht allein gehen, oder willst du mir sagen, dass du Romeo & Julia, SchachEvent, Alaar, Schrecken der Tiefe, Illidan, KelThas allein packst?


----------



## Bergerdos (29. Januar 2010)

GS finde ich persönlich praktisch. Wenn Du noch Leute für einen Raid suchst mußt Du ja sichergehen daß sie auch die nötige Ausrüstung haben. Ein Spieler der nur 200er Items anhat kann noch so viel Skill haben, der ist für PDK nicht geeignet.
Wenn mir jetzt einer erzählt er erkennt anhand der Farben von Jeder Klasse welche Ausrüstung der trägt und ob die jetzt in der Summe geeignet ist ... also bleibt nur den Kerl treffen und sich Stück für Stück sein Equip ansehen. Jetzt hat der noch 3 blaue Sachen an, aber auch schon 2 T9-Teile - gleicht das jetzt die Fehlenden Stats aus ? GM zeigt mir einen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt daß ich das Gesamtequip einschätzen kann. 
Natürlich kann Ein Magier Sachen mit Angriffskraft anhaben, aber mal ehrlich, seht ihr euch beim Equipcheck wirklich alle Teile genau an, inclusive Verzauberung und Steinen ? Dann beginnt der Raid erst 2 Stunden später.
Und Equipcheck IST nötig, wir haben neulich noch 4 DD für PDK 25 gebraucht, die ersten die sich gemeldet haben wurden eingeladen und geportet. Da Stand dann ein DK mit blauen Equip und einem Itemschnitt von 175 und einer 146er Waffe. Wir beharren ja nicht auf full T9 für PDK, aber ein gewisses Grundequip sollten die Leute schon haben.

BTT @TE:  Was Du falsch gemacht hast ? Ganz einfach, wenn ich so lese was Du hier im Forum zu den verschiedenen Themen abgelassen hast dann seh ich "ich will ja keine Noobs mit durchziehen" "Eine Hero will ich durchrushen und mich nicht aufhalten lassen" und wenn die Grundaussage deiner Posts Deine Grundeinstellung wiederspiegelt dann ist diese Einstellung 
"Ich akzeptiere daß es Casuals gibt, die sollen aber gefälligst unter sich bleiben, ich bin mir zu schade um mich mit denen abzugeben"
Wenn Du auf Deinem Server in Randomgruppen so eine Einstellung nach außen gibst dann ist es kein Wunder daß Du geflamed wirst, ich kann mir bei Dir gut vorstellen daß von Dir kommt "Suche Leute für Grube von Saron, min 5k GS"


----------



## Enyalios (29. Januar 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> BTT @TE: Was Du falsch gemacht hast ? Ganz einfach, wenn ich so lese was Du hier im Forum zu den verschiedenen Themen abgelassen hast dann seh ich "ich will ja keine Noobs mit durchziehen" "Eine Hero will ich durchrushen und mich nicht aufhalten lassen" und wenn die Grundaussage deiner Posts Deine Grundeinstellung wiederspiegelt dann ist diese Einstellung




Das kommt davon wenn man nur DAS liest was man lesen will.


----------



## Najsh (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Doch was wollen die Casuals eigentlich noch? Ist das Game nicht schon genug verunstaltet worden?



Ich kann jetzt absolut nicht sehen was dich von einem 0815 causal unterscheidet.
Ich sehe bei dir absolut durchschnittliches EQ, und auch keine besonderen Erfolge oder clears.

Wie kann es also sein, dass du die Arroganz besitzt, andere zu beurteilen ?


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Und Najsh, wie kannst du die Arroganz besitzen, das über ihn zu urteilen? Weisst du wieviele Chars er besitzt? Ob er evtl noch andere Chars auf anderen Servern hat? Oder muss er extra für dich jeden Char in seine Signatur aufnehmen? Is kein Angriff, nur mal nachdenken, bevor du einfach losschreibst. 
Ach und du bist mit deinem "Casual" auch ziemlich daneben, genauso wie der TE. Ein Casual Spiel ist ein Spiel, das keinen Zwang beinhaltet, dran zu bleiben. Man kann sozusagen einloggen, einen Gegner töten und wieder gehen. Und Skelletor hat hat in dem Fall auf jeden Fall mehr geraidet, als ein Spieler, der mal einlogged, drei quests macht und seit 2007 einen Char hat, der bis heute auf Level 57 ist. DAS ist ein Casual und nicht deine Art, diesen zu definieren. Was du Ausdrücken willst ist ganz einfach: Es gibt Spieler, die das Glück haben in einer Progress Gilde zu sein (daher auch der Name "Pro" Gamer) und es gibt Spieler, die das Glück eben nicht haben. Diese dann aber als Casual abzustempeln ist schlicht falsch, denn biete eine Envynia Gilde nem "Casual" Player nen Raidplatz an und dieser welcher wird in 2 Wochen aufeinmal zum "Pro" Gamer.
Ihr habt einfach eine total verkorkste Vorstellung von dem, wie man GS nutzt, wie man Progress und Casual Player unterscheidet. Ihr redet/schreibt einfach nur das nach, was der Fluss so auskotzt.


----------



## Nexilein (29. Januar 2010)

datsoli schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel ein Bekannter von mir:
> 
> 
> loggte damals jeden Mittwoch oder Donnerstag (gab 2 Termine die Woche einen hat er jeweils mitgemacht) um 19 Uhr ein und um 24 Uhr aus und hat ansonsten nie gespielt höchstens mal am WE 1-2 Stunden um das Goldkonto für den Raid wieder aufzustocken.
> ...



Solche Leute kenne ich auch, die machen zwar keine Serverfirsts, aber sind trotz geringer Spielzeit in der Lage eine Menge Vielspieler in den Schatten zu stellen. Und genau da liegt das Problem:

Auch mit einem Raid pro Woche hängt es nur vom eigenen "Skill" und den Beziehungen die man im Spiel hat ab wo man im Content unterwegs ist. Nach 2 Wochen ICC kommt man so aber evtl. nur auf 16 Frostmarken und 1,5 Items aus ICC.
Der Vielspieler kann in der selben Zeit aber 10er und 25er clearen, und sich noch zusätzliche 28 Marken aus den Dungeons holen. So kommt er dann auf 60 Marken, und rennt evtl. schon mit 4 Items auf ICC Niveau herum.
Das wäre ja eigentlich auch nicht schlimm, aber die Community erklärt dann das Equip zum Gradmesser für Skill und den Casual zum Noob.

Der nächste Schritt ist dann, dass man nur Leute mit GS 5200+ nach ICC mitnimmt, und sich dann beschwert das alles zu einfach ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (29. Januar 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt absolut nicht sehen was dich von einem 0815 causal unterscheidet.



Sein riesen Ego,das für uns alle reichen würde und sein vollständiger Realitätsverlust,würde ich spontan sagen.

@GS: Gearscore sagt nichts über den Skill aus,also mein ding ist es nicht.

@TE: Ich möchte dir auf diesem Wege meine Dankbarkeit aussprechen,durch deine(wohl ernstgemeinten) Beiträge,ist mir der bis jetzt relativ langweilige Arbeitstag, sehr versüßt worden,ich konnte herzlichst lachen,danke nochmals.


----------



## Heynrich (29. Januar 2010)

joa lange rede kurzer sinn. 
gearscore ist nicht notwenig, gearscore zeigt auch nur das an, was man sieht, wenn man sich die items der spieler anschaut (nur schnelleR)
gearscore zeigt nur den rahmen an, in welchem sich ein spieler bewegen kann, nicht aber den tatsächlichen, in dem er ist.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> naja das mit deinem kollegen ist wirklich bedauerlich... aber was soll die gilde denn machen? was anderes als ihn rauszuwerfen bleibt der nicht übrig... das ist bei raidgilden nunmal so...
> daher sind es auch raidgilden^^


Ich sag ja auch nichts gegen den "Raidentzug", aber das sind doch genauso Menschen, die du meinst. Da siehst du, dass es sich nicht auf eine Spielergruppe beschränkt. Und wenn entsprechende Bedingungen gegen sind heult auch ein Pro rum (:



> schau das ist das ding... dich und klar viele andere störts nich wenn man mal bisserl länger als sonst braucht... ^^
> 
> ich bin da genau anders... schau burg machst du in 30 minuten... ich hab mein rekord gebrochen und mach des speedrun in 12 minuten^^... gundrak in auch etwa 12 minuten und so weiter hehe... ich (damit bin ich nicht allein) zogg halt so, rumwarten, bosserklären oder solche sachen nerven mich letztendlich nur...


Wer hat gesagt, dass ich Burg ständig in 30 min mache? Oo Ich sagte maximal. Kam auch schon öfters vor, dass der Debuff kaum ausgefalaufen ist bevor wir da durch waren. Nur war das meiste mit Leuen aus meiner Gilde, dieso sogenannten Speedruns gibts natürlich auch random, aber halt nur wenn die Leute passen und da erwarte ich auch nicht, dass es mit jeder Gruppe klappt. wegen diesen 10min extra geht die Welt nicht unter. 
 Und ab und zu sind mit schlechte Gruppen gar lieber, oder macht es dir Spaß auf afk-Erneuerung durch ne Instanz zu latschen? Weißt wie viel herrausfordernder es ist nen nicht-crittimmunen Tank mit 22k hp zu heilen? Nein? Bedauerlich. 
Und nur mal so, mein Priester ist nicht sehr viel schlechter equipt als du, bis auf die 25er Raid-Items (aber für sowas haben wir nicht genug Leute :x) und naja... ich hab nichts mit DD-Zauberstäben mit Wille drauf gepusht. (;



> und ich muss zugebn zu bc zeiten hatte ich exakt das selbe problem wie viele hier... ich hab auch gedacht.... ooch bisserl hier rdm bisserl da rdm und des geht scho... jaja pustekuchen hab das 3 wochen lang gemacht, sodass ich mit meinem equip dermassen weit hinten im vergleich zu anderen war, dass ich bc fast nur kara/gruul/maggy machen durfte... ab dem letzten halbjahr gings dann einigermassen...


Tjoa, ich nicht. Ich hatte eine Gilde (die selbe wie jetzt, nur hat sie sich erst kurz nach meinem Neubeginn im September letzten Jahres neugegründet) und mit der in ich im T5-Content rumgelatscht. Über die Hälfte des Servers hat Alar nicht mal vom Nahen gesehen. Aber hab ich mich deswegen Pro gefühl? Oo
Es ist kein Endcontet. Punkt. Und selbst wen musste ich dafür nicht wirklich viel spielen.



> aber ich hab mich darüber nicht aufgeregt^^... und gekickt wurde ich auch x-mal (damals in dungeon 3 set... wars jedenfalls glaub ich) rausgeworfen etc....


Ich nicht. Und bei meinem ersten Kara-Run (blaues Instanzzeugs und das Mondstoff-Set) hab ich mehr geheilt als der komplett lila Schamane. :>




> ich persönlich hätte es am liebsten auch so dass equip noch schneller gefarmt werden kann, ich bin kein fan davon dass man viel zeit für farmen und equippen investieren muss... geschweige denn berufe... ich würde mich auch freuen wenn ein raid statt 4h nur 2h dauern würde^^... dann könnt ich wenigstens bisserl länger schlafen hehe... aber das game ist einfach leider so wie es ist und man muss sich dem entsprechend anpassen... für mich ist wow im prinzip wie jedes game auch...


Also... lass mich zusammenfassen... du bist im Grunde FÜR die Casualisierung (= weniger Zeit investieren) und gleichzeitig GEGEN die Casualisierung? O_o
Wie du sagtest WoW ist ein Spiel. Und twar ein Rollenspiel. Und was braucht man für Rollenspiele? Zeit! 
Ich liebe RPGs, in denen man immer etwas neues entdecken, in denen die Gegner teilweise recht knackig sind und man an manchen Stellen zu schwach ist um weiterzukommen und sich selber Strategien erfinden muss um nen Endgegner schließlich zu legen. Genau das vermiss ich in WoW. Und dieses sämtliche durchrushen verstößt gegen jegliche Dinge, die in einem Spiel Spaß machen.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Huhu miteinander... eben kurz zeit in der arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die meisten verstehen mich immernoch falsch^^

mir wird sogar einerseits gesagt ich soll ads haben weil ich an meiner meinung häng... dann haben alle anderen hier auch ads weil sie an ihrer meinung hängen^^
andererseits sagt man mir ich hätte eine zwiegespaltene persönlichkeit weil ich gs gut und schlecht gleichzeitig finde... was normal ist weil gs gute und schlechte seiten hat...
gut: ich kann schnell nen raid aufbauen in sachen equip und mir schnell einen ersteindruck für die aufstellung machen in sachen equip
schlecht: ich sehe keinen skill der leute und auch keine sockel und vz... 
... wo bin ich da jetz hirngestört Oo?
in diesem thread schrieb ich sehr oft schon dass ich nix gegen casuals habe und ich habe auch nie gesagt dass die unter sich bleiben sollen... 
in diesem thread wollt ich mich nur mal rechtfertigen weshalb hohe ansprüche bei gewissen innies oder raids gestellt werden...: wie gesagt reine zeitfrage^^
ich sehs mega-ein dass leute kein problem damit haben mehr zeit zu investieren und dafür vllt etwas schlechter equippte leute mitnehmen, ich machs halt nicht, is doch nicht schlimm :-)
ausserdem merk ich dass immer wieder vom thema abgeschweift wird und letztendlich eine analyse meiner persönlichkeit anstatt des threads gemacht wird...

nochmal zurück zu den anforderungen....

hohe anforderungen werden nur deshalb gestellt weil man will dass ein raid schnell von statten geht, mehr nicht.
würde ich einen raid mit niedrigen anforderungen eröffnen, so bin ich mir zu 99% sicher dass ich anschliessend bossfights erklären darf (im durchschnitt 10 minuten pro boss) und wipes mit absoluter sicherheit passieren werden, weil (nicht aufgrund des skills sondern..) aufgrund des equips nicht genug dmg/heal rauskommt oder die tanks einfach probleme haben...

jetzt kann man auch sagen: ja gut in einem 10er raid ists doch nicht schlimm wenn man 1-2 etwas schlechter ausgestattete leute mitnimmt...

dann sag ich das es den anderen die sich wirklich reingehängt haben ihren equipstand zu erreichen gegenüber unfair ist, weil die den defizit der schlechten dann ausbaden müssen und aufblöd gewisse items sogar weggewürfelt bekommen...
ein char mit gewissem equip wiederspiegelt einfach auch die zeit und den aufwand den man investiert hat... 

ich habs einfach bisschen satt mich ständig dafür rechtfertigen zu MèSSEN (müssen -> schweizer tastatur) dass ich hohe anforderungen stelle... in wow stellt man hohe anforderungen und wird niedergetextet... warum?.... 

In WoW ists einfach seits es gibt so dass man nur soweit content sieht, wie es das equip eines chars erlaubt.

Ausserdem hab ich scho paarmal gesehen (absolut kein bock durchzuförsten wos nochmal stand^^) dass es leute mit hohem gs gibt die trotzdem keinen skill haben, das stimmt auch, aber es gibt auch leute mit hohem gs und hohem skill... daran denkt irgendwie keiner^^


----------



## Super PePe (29. Januar 2010)

Sagen wir so, solang du den GS für dich nutzt ohne jedem deine oder sein GS in jedem 2 Satz unter die Nase zu reibst, ist ja okay. Dann sind die die meckern die Deppen aber wenn nicht ja dann ...
Und Recht hast du das Epic nicht gleich Epic ist udn genau aus dem Grund sollte man auch GS nur für sich allein im stillen Kämmerlein nutzen (setbonie werden nicht berücksichtigt)


----------



## Hellikut (29. Januar 2010)

Profi-Spieler haben Sponsoren und keine Zeit sich über die harmlosen, knuffigen Casuals aufzuregen.


----------



## Dudaididididamdididu (29. Januar 2010)

GS ist für einen schnellen überblick über die Grp bzw Raid sehr gut aber nur nach den Punkten zu gehen ist sinnlos.
Für mich zählen eigentlich nur die Erfolge und ganz besonders wichtig wann sie geschafft wurden!
Ein gewisses Itemlvl sollte er natürlich auch haben weil man nicht alles nur mit skill erreichen kann.

grüße Sodess


----------



## Super PePe (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> hohe anforderungen werden nur deshalb gestellt weil man will dass ein raid schnell von statten geht, mehr nicht.
> würde ich einen raid mit niedrigen anforderungen eröffnen, so bin ich mir zu 99% sicher dass ich anschliessend bossfights erklären darf (im durchschnitt 10 minuten pro boss) und wipes mit absoluter sicherheit passieren werden, weil (nicht aufgrund des skills sondern..) aufgrund des equips nicht genug dmg/heal rauskommt oder die tanks einfach probleme haben...




Das nenne ich gesunden Selbstbetrug. Man kann getrost sagen das der Großteil die Oberimba-Random- Raids aus Egoismus und Selbstverliebtheit in die Hose gehen..


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Was mein equip betrifft also das 25er liegt das daran dass wir derzeit ein heiler problem in der gilde haben, wir haben 15 heiler für einen 25 mann raid, also derzeit läuft ne reorganisation...
das mit der casualisierung meine ich wie es da steht^^... aber dazu hab ich geschrieben das das spiel ist wie es ist, also akzeptier ich es einfach. 
aussderem kann man für ein thema auch 2 meinungen haben, daran ist ja nix auszusetzen^^... wie gesagt es gibt immer gute und schlechte punkte.... das sind tatsachen...
was bc betrifft, hab ich eig nur die hälfte gesagt, denn ab dem 2. halbjahr hab ich voll durchgestartet so dass ich bis ssc und fds kam... anschliessend auch bt und war auch paarmal sunwell (war damals aber noch zu schwer für unseren raid)... 
was mein derzeitiges equip betrifft muss ich dazusagen dass ich als pdk/pdc rauskam eine etwa 2 monatige pause gemacht hab, daher stand ich etwas hinten als ich wieder anfing... das ist auch der grund weshalb yogg immernoch nicht in meinen stats down ist... meine damalige gilde hat ihn aber dann doch im 25er legen können... 
und dungeonset war auch nicht immer mein equip^^... klar anschliessend kara (hmm der stab vom kurator *träum, mein erstes EPIK) usw usw... 

und wie ich bereits gemeint habe... jeder spielt auf seine weise... ich spiel halt auf meine (speedruns, versuche gute leute im raid haben)... aber irgendwie werd ich dafür verpöhnt^^...
dabei bin ich absolut nicht der einzige der gerne gute leute in der grp/raid hat oder innies durchruschen will... 

und als ich vor kp wieviel seiten mal schrieb... ICH BIN EIN PRO^^... dann hab ich das im vergleich zu einigen gemeint... weil es sooo viele gelegenheitszocker gibt die ein 0815 equip haben und meinen sie haben megaskill... im vergleich zu denen bin ich ein pro... und nich pro im stil von professionnel (englisch profession, also arbeit)...

ich bins halt irgendwie leid leute einladen zu müssen weil sie zu "faul" (<- dahingesagt) sind sich entsprechendes equip zu holen, wobei andere sich wortwörtlich den hintern aufreissen... und dafür auchnoch angeprangert zu werden...


----------



## Enyalios (29. Januar 2010)

Hellikut schrieb:


> Profi-Spieler haben Sponsoren und keine Zeit sich über die harmlosen, knuffigen Casuals aufzuregen.



Fast musste ich lachen, aber dann überkam mich doch eine gewisse Traurigkeit.


.....

Der Begriff "Pro-Gamer" entsprang nicht Progressraidern sondern den Leuten die aufgrund fehlende/r/m Zeit, Skill, Lust, PC, whatever eben nicht soweit gekommen sind im Content und deshalb die Dämme im offiziellem Forum mit ihren Tränen gebrochen haben. Also die Leute die den Lootking über den Klee loben.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Sagen wir so, solang du den GS für dich nutzt ohne jedem deine oder sein GS in jedem 2 Satz unter die Nase zu reibst, ist ja okay. Dann sind die die meckern die Deppen aber wenn nicht ja dann ...
> Und Recht hast du das Epic nicht gleich Epic ist udn genau aus dem Grund sollte man auch GS nur für sich allein im stillen Kämmerlein nutzen (setbonie werden nicht berücksichtigt)



... ich bin in wow absolut diskret, wenn es etwas zu fragen/auszusetzen oder skillfragen gibt, mach ichs entweder in einem eigenen channel im ts oder per /w.... ich hab in wow noch nie einen spieler (seit dezember 2006) irgendwie beleidigt weil sein equip "scheise" ist...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Das nenne ich gesunden Selbstbetrug. Man kann getrost sagen das der Großteil die Oberimba-Random- Raids aus Egoismus und Selbstverliebtheit in die Hose gehen..



leider ist das wahr was du da sagtst... ich kenn viele die sagen... jaja hab den guide scho durchgelsesen... aber pfiffkas (boarisch) ^^...

aber naja da muss man auch sagen dass es keine anleitung für perfekte rdm raids gibt, ein gewisser zufall bleibt dennoch^^


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Ihr habt es glaub ich immernoch nicht gecheckt.
Es gibt in WoW keine Profispieler oder nur an der Hand abzählbare Gilden, die gesponsrt werden. Das ist aber nicht das, was mit Progamer gemeint ist.
Ihr macht den Fehler und stellt das ganz hin wie nen Sport, sprich a la 

Pro=Vielspieler, gesponsort, trainiert jeden Tag, trägt vorm Rechner ein Trikot
Casual= Amateur, kann nix, wär so gerne wie ein "Pro"gamer und eifert Gilden wie Ensidia hinterher, heult viel, wenn was zu schwer is

Das is beides falsch. Es gibt in WoW schlicht die normalen Spieler, die zufrieden sind mit dem was sie erreichen und PROGRESS spieler, die sich an Serverfirsts beteiligen, Hardmodes machen etc. PROgress Spieler sind sozusagen Spieler, welche Herausforderungen entgegentreten, welche andere/ normale Spieler nicht machen, weil ihnen evtl das einfach zuviel wird, sie nicht das nätige Equip haben, oder schlicht keine Lust haben an einem Boss zig IDs zu wipen, nur um den HM Erfolg zu haben, selbst wenn man dort kein Item mehr braucht.
DAS ist ein PROgress Player, und nicht wie ihr euch das vorstellt *zu-Helikut-rüberzwinker* 

edith

bzw hat Enyalios natürlich Recht, so entstand "Pro"gress gamer^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich muss euch auch noch dazusagen, dass ich wow im prinzip aussschliesslich zum raiden zock... mir sind mounts egal, erfolge auch und titel sowieso....
ich will nur im game so schnell wie möglich weiterkommen, damit meine ich den content... hm ist dann im nachhinein wenn man dann alles geschafft hat ein spass den man sich dann hin und wieder gönnen kann wenn man dann eine herausforderung sucht^^
der marshmallow scho meint... ich rede eigentlich von progress (darauf bin ich komischerweise nicht gekommen *schäm)

es gibt halt einfach diejenigen die schnell vorwärts wollen (deswegen bin ich in einer recht guten gilde)

und diejenigen die halt mei, mal n raid zum spass zocken wollen... aber nebenbei 5 twinks haben^^....


man kann in wow einfach nicht erwarten in der oberen liga spielen zu können ohne selbst etwas gebracht zu haben...
btw... dazu jaja yogg is nicht tot ich weiss, aber ich schäm mich nich, weils mir rein raidtechnisch und equipmässig momentan garnichts bringt... das ist der einzige grund... ulduar mach ich nurnoch für weekly.... denn bosse legen ist für mich kein statussymbol sondern einfach spass... und wenn ich mal zeit hab und ne gute grp finde werd ich yogg auch noch legen^^.... und vllt sogar algalon, der aber wirklich n harter brocken ist^^

aber in erster linie sehe ich wow ich als char-tuning-game... ich tune nur was mir auch was bringt... so ist halt meine spielweise^^( und die vieler leute...) ... daher gs, mindestanforderungen usw usw...


----------



## Dudaididididamdididu (29. Januar 2010)

würde eher sagen das du unterer durchschnitt bist was dein "progress" angeht


----------



## McLucas79 (29. Januar 2010)

Also ich würde mich nie als ProGamer bezeichnen. Ich würde evt sagen das ich ganz gut bin. 

Wenn andere einen so beurteilen ist das OK aber sich hinzustellen und zu sagen "Ich bin ein Pro" zeugt schon von einem "gesunden" Selbstbewusstsein. 

Du merkst das du gut bist wenn die Leute dich zuspammen damit du nen Raid mitgehst, das entspricht dann der Meinung von anderen und die können einen meist besser beurteilen als man das selber kann.

Und reine DPS/HPS Monster sind für mich keine Pro's. 

Juhu ich hab 11k dps .... und die Aggro. (Heiler warum hast du mich nicht geheilt? Weil du einen 20k Hit bekommen hast Trottel. etc)

 Juhu 5k Hps .... was Voidzone Pfui ... Geistheiler. 

Ich meine damit das man das nicht an werten festmachen kann. Man muss die Spieler kennen oder kennen lernen um sich ein richtiges Bild zu machen. Was nutzt mir ein 11k Mage der nach 5 sec Dreck frist wenn ich nen 6k Mage habe der den ganzen Kampf steht. Wer macht wohl mehr Schaden.

Naja ... lang lebe ne ordentliche FL.

Grüße


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Und darf ich dich ab jetzt Zuckerpüppi (->filigran und zerbrechlich) nennen?
> 
> Du wirfst etwas in dem Raum, wovon du dich später wieder distanzierst -> GS wichtig, GS Schrott (aber ich nutze es trotzdem...-> DU). Hä?
> 
> ...



dann nenn ich dich nen verrückten... ich greif keine casuals an Oo... ich versuche nur was zu erklären.... 
gs... lass es einfach is wohl für dich zu hoch um das zu verstehen
pro hast du auch nich gepeilt... also lassmas auchmal
beleidigt war ich noch nie, ich sagte scho x-mal das jeder seine meinung hat und seine spielweise, ich will nur dass man auch meine akzeptiert und vllt die der leute die gs und mindestanforderungen stellen....
keine antowort... normal es war 1h in der früh, mein schädel hat wehgetan ich war müde und mir jedes zitat heruszufieseln hatt ich kein bock
und wenn du dich nur auf ein wort basierst hast du ein problem... denn ich sagte ich benutze gs NICHT als endlösung... NICHT NICHT NICHT^^

ich fühl mich nur dann beleidigt wenn man mich beleidigt (filigranes zuckerpüppchen)


----------



## Lighthelios (29. Januar 2010)

> Was mir aufgefallen ist, sobald ich auch nur erwähne dass ich GS benutze werde ich von x Leuten zugeflamed dass ich ein boon wäre dass ich dumm wäre das zu benutzen usw usw... muss ich ja nicht präzise erläutern, sind ja in keinem Tribunal :-)



Unser Raidleader ist Hexer und man wird geflamet wenn man den GS nicht nimmt. Also hör nicht auf solche Gimps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Dudaididididamdididu schrieb:


> würde eher sagen das du unterer durchschnitt bist was dein "progress" angeht



im derzeit höchsten content fehlen mir nurnoch professor und blutkönigin... und die sind nunmal schwer^^
einige im 25er fehlen mir weil wir uns als healer (15 stück in der gilde) ständig auswechseln müssen... da kann ich nix für^^

und was unterer durchschnitt betrifft... pdk ist unterer durchschnitt... und da geh ich schon lange nichtmehr hin....

und was willst du eigentlich von mir... versuchen mich zu pisaken?.... mein thema war komplett was anderes... es ging um rechtfertigung für gs und hohen anforderungen.... nicht um meinen char lol....


----------



## Dudaididididamdididu (29. Januar 2010)

du hast weder zu naxx zeiten in ulduar noch in pdk was gerissen ssc erst nach dem -30% hp nerf gecleart und dann willst du einem erzählen das du nicht unterer durchschnitt bist? (unterer durchschnitt bezogen aufs progress raiden)

ich will dich nicht damit beleidigen oder flamen aber als du lvl 80 warst hatte ich meinen zwielichtbezwinger schon in der tasche und zwar ohne das wir ein 70k hp hexer pet haben tanken lassen


----------



## dragonfire1803 (29. Januar 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> GS finde ich persönlich praktisch. Wenn Du noch Leute für einen Raid suchst mußt Du ja sichergehen daß sie auch die nötige Ausrüstung haben. Ein Spieler der nur 200er Items anhat kann noch so viel Skill haben, der ist für PDK nicht geeignet.
> Wenn mir jetzt einer erzählt er erkennt anhand der Farben von Jeder Klasse welche Ausrüstung der trägt und ob die jetzt in der Summe geeignet ist ... also bleibt nur den Kerl treffen und sich Stück für Stück sein Equip ansehen. Jetzt hat der noch 3 blaue Sachen an, aber auch schon 2 T9-Teile - gleicht das jetzt die Fehlenden Stats aus ? GM zeigt mir einen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt daß ich das Gesamtequip einschätzen kann.
> Natürlich kann Ein Magier Sachen mit Angriffskraft anhaben, aber mal ehrlich, seht ihr euch beim Equipcheck wirklich alle Teile genau an, inclusive Verzauberung und Steinen ? Dann beginnt der Raid erst 2 Stunden später.
> Und Equipcheck IST nötig, wir haben neulich noch 4 DD für PDK 25 gebraucht, die ersten die sich gemeldet haben wurden eingeladen und geportet. Da Stand dann ein DK mit blauen Equip und einem Itemschnitt von 175 und einer 146er Waffe. Wir beharren ja nicht auf full T9 für PDK, aber ein gewisses Grundequip sollten die Leute schon haben.




Diese Übertreiberei geht doch den Spielern auf die nerven. Ich denke mal das die meisten mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand das auch verstehen. Es ist nunmal ein gewisses Mindesmaß an dps nötig um den Boss in Zeit xy tot zu kriegen. Sofern aber wieder viel mehr verlangt wird als gebraucht, stößt das negativ auf. Subjektiv macht es den Eindruck als wenn nur noch solche gesucht werden. Wenn jemand aus allem ausgeschlossen wird nur weil sein gear angeblich zu schlecht ist, da vergeht einem echt das spielen. Und sind wir mal ehrlich sind die Bosse in icc10 so kompliziert um sie einen kurz und bündig zu erklären? Nee das sind sie nun nicht gerade.
Einem Casual wird von den Pros vorgeworfen das die nur epicgeil sind...hmm also wenn ich überlege das die Pros aber einen Casual ausschließen weil der Raid dann 10 min länger dauern könnte, könnte man eher denken das die Pros die epicgeilen sind^^
Ich meine nicht selten steht dann im /2..."suche leute für icc10 min GS 5,5k und 8k dps + clearerfahrung + archiv"...hmm darf es vlt noch was sein? Das Erstgeborene vlt auch noch? Wie lange dauert es wenn man bei jedem erstmal ins Arsenal schaut ob der den Erfolg schon hat?
Für die Spieler gibts inzwischen soviele nette Bezeichnungen...gimp, noob, boon, nappel usw...Ich gebe zu das auch ich mich in manchen rnd-gruppen für Heros frage ob der noobfilter im System defekt ist und ob wir die Hero noch vor cataclysm fertig bekommen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Allerdings finde ich es schlimm wie die Spieler immer über andere reden. Da wird schon an der Ausrüstung festgemacht ob der jenige ein Noob ist oder nicht. "Oh du trägst T7 nur? lol du vollnoob." "lol der Tank hat gebufft soviel hp wie der dd. Das ist ja ein gimp"...Warum ist das so? Leider hat sich die denkweise eingeprägt "gutes Equip=guter Spieler; schlechtes Equip=noob" Ist das ehrlich so?...Ich habe zum Beispiel damals in Naxx und Naxx25 meinen DK recht rege gespielt und dem entsprechend ist von dem das Equip. Nun jetzt habe ich ihn seitdem auch nicht mehr gespielt weil ich den keine Lust mehr hatte und lieber meinen Hunter usw gespielt. Wenn ich jetzt nach dem Equip gehe müsste man annehmen das ich mit meinem der noob bin und auf der großen weiten Welt von Azeroth nur noch DK-Profis rumrennen...Naja so ist aber bei weitem nicht. Wenn ich sehe was da manchmal für Kandidaten in full t9 rumrennen, da kriege ich bei der Skillung schon Bauchschmerzen.^^ Also wo hat das Equip bitte was mit dem skill zu tun? Nirgends!


----------



## Us-Powermarine (29. Januar 2010)

> und man soll auch wissen dass es einfach ein kackgefühl ist wenn man als guter char ( in dem man WOCHEN investiert hat) nen anderen 0815 (vom equip her meine ich) char mitschlefen muss der vielleicht seit kurzem 80 ist und die hälfte des contents noch nicht hinter sich hat....



guter Char?
ich find den scheiße
trottel



Lighthelios schrieb:


> Unser Raidleader ist Hexer und man wird geflamet wenn man den GS nicht nimmt. Also hör nicht auf solche Gimps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haha Gimp wasn dreckswort des is


----------



## Mafali (29. Januar 2010)

MayoAmok /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (29. Januar 2010)

gearscore ist ein ziemlich sinnloses addon. ich gehe grundsätzlich bei gruppe die gearscore verlangen nicht mit, da es nicht aussagekräftig genug ist.
ein guter raidleiter macht einen gearcheck ohne das addon. da sieht man dann auch ob derjenige seine klasse verstanden hat und richtig sockelt/verzaubert.

bspw 2 feralkatzen. der eine geht voll auf amorpen, der andere auf agi. der mit amorpen hat auch noch paar 232er anstatt 245 items an, weil da auch amorpen drauf ist.
laut gearscore wären der mit agi besser. aber der mit amorpen macht deutlich mehr schaden als der andere. 
bei anderen klassen natürlich ähnlich.

genausowenig geh ich in gruppen mit die gleich meinen sie wollen einen clearerfolg 6/9. lächerlich, da diejenigen die soweit sind wohl mit ihrer gilde gehen und nicht mit randoms.
da brauch ich dann garnicht mit, weil die gruppe eh niemals voll wird.

einerseits soll alles ja so einfach sein, also sollte es ja kein ding sein mal eben nen boss zu erklären.


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Dudai...... (dein Name ist etwas umständlich), kannst du dir vorstellen, das Keksgestalt nicht sein einziger Char ist? Musst du nicht, aber kannst du das?
Und hast du Zwielichtbezwinger im 10er oder im 25er gemacht? Weil der 10er nen Witz is mit der Speedkilltaktik, die man auch ohne Hexersonstwas Pet machen konnte. Bist du nun der Held? Nein. Du gehörst schlicht zu den Spielern, die keine Kompromisse zulassen. Entweder man erfüllt DEINEN Standard oder man ist kein Progressplayer Oo. Hast du auch mal daran gedacht, dass es sehr gute, gute und etwas schlechte Progressraider gibt, wobei die schlechteren halt mal ne ID oder zwei länger brauchen, wie die sehr guten. Du scheinst ein sehr guter zu sein, gz, Keks scheint ein nicht so guter zu sein, aber er ist einer.


----------



## Dudaididididamdididu (29. Januar 2010)

10er ist Nachtherr


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Dann hast du ihn halt im 25er gemacht, na und!? macht dich das nun zum Standard?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Dudaididididamdididu schrieb:


> du hast weder zu naxx zeiten in ulduar noch in pdk was gerissen ssc erst nach dem -30% hp nerf gecleart und dann willst du einem erzählen das du nicht unterer durchschnitt bist? (unterer durchschnitt bezogen aufs progress raiden)
> 
> ich will dich nicht damit beleidigen oder flamen aber als du lvl 80 warst hatte ich meinen zwielichtbezwinger schon in der tasche und zwar ohne das wir ein 70k hp hexer pet haben tanken lassen



zu naxx zeiten, wenn du meinst lvl 60... ne... ssc weiss ich nicht mehr glaub war echt nach dem nerf...

aber sorry wenn ich das so sag, meinen zweiten char damals mainchar kennst du garnicht, als du 80 warst war ich mit dem bistimmt auch schon auf 80 (siehe Grâyskull) und gelesen hast du denk ich mal auch nur den satz der dir gefallen hat^^

ich beziehe mich immer auf den höchsten derzeitigen raid... zu bc zeiten war ich anders und habe nicht so geraidet wie jetzt... aber sorry wenn ich das auch so sag^^... aber du kommst mir gerade mit sachen die über ein jahr alt sind... ist für dich ein progress raider jemand der seit release von wow permanent wie ein verrückter einem boss nach dem anderen hinterherjagt oder wie?

alter damals war ich 16 oder 17 und hatte andere sachen im kopf^^....

und wie ich bereits sagte, habe ich pdk/pdc komplett überspringen können, da ich 2 monate nicht gespielt habe (matura abschlussprüfungen)... auch der grund für meine ulduarlücke....

aber sorry so ne schwanzvergleichunterhaltung is eigentlich nicht was ich wollte.... 

ich sags mal so... ich bin 3 mal die woche für raids in meiner gilde eingeteilt.... diese gilde ist eine progressgilde, glaubs mir oder nicht... einziges problem ist wie gesagt dass wir 15 heiler sind und deshalb nicht in jeder id mitkönnen, daher muss man öffters mal ersatzbank...


----------



## Lari (29. Januar 2010)

Atalante ist doch keine Progress-Gilde...
Progress-Gilden haben 9/9, 7/9 ohne einen einzigen schweren Boss ist eher Durchschnitt.


----------



## dragonfire1803 (29. Januar 2010)

McLucas79 schrieb:


> Juhu ich hab 11k dps .... und die Aggro. (Heiler warum hast du mich nicht geheilt? Weil du einen 20k Hit bekommen hast Trottel. etc)
> 
> Juhu 5k Hps .... was Voidzone Pfui ... Geistheiler.
> 
> ...



lool

Wer mehr Schaden macht? Ist doch klar...der 11k Mage weil den 6k Mage hätte man gar nicht mitgenommen^^


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Lari, auf Blackmoore haben 2 Gilden Die Blutkönigin down. Einmal Tempest Legends und eine auf Hordenseite. Ausser gestern wurde noch was gelegt. Also warte ab. Lasst uns doch darauf beschränken, das es gute und schlechte Progressgilden gibt. Das was ihr hier macht ist "meine gilde ist aber toller wie dein"......"nööööö, meine"...."du Plödkopf, meine is besser"....."Ja, aber meine hat nen rosa wappenrock *blöööööö*".
Lari, wenn ich mich morgen bei TempestLegends bewerb (und ich wär mir ziemlich sicher, dass sie mich nehemn würden), wäre ich aufeinmal Progressraider in einer Progressgilde. Nimms nicht böse, aber es ist soooo lächerlich, was ihr hier anfangt zu veranstalten. 
Und die Durchschnittsgilde kommt nichtmal im 25er rein, wegen fehlender Member. Ausserdem bleibt die Durchschnittsgilde schon bei Fauldarm und Modermiene hängen. Ich glaub eher deine Gilde hat das gemacht, was viele machen und zwar PTR testen. Also wurde vorgeübt und man rühmt sich dann, wenn man mit der ersten ID den Boss legt, oder was glaubst du wie es sein kann, dass es Guides zu Bossen gibt, die erst in einer Woche kommen?


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Hehehe mal am Rande und OT, aber man merkt, wie ihr alle auch am arbeiten und schuften seid^^
Kaum is Mittag, wirds ruhig auf buffed hehehe


----------



## Heynrich (29. Januar 2010)

joa nix los heut im büro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber mittagspause is erst gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (29. Januar 2010)

Dann haben wir ein anderes Bild von Progress-Gilden.
Ich raide gildenintern nur den 10er, 25er Random oder eben Gilde+Randoms. Weit ab von irgendwelchen Progressraidern.

Der Knackpunkt momentan ist doch, dass sich jemand für etwas so besonderes hält, obwohl er es garnicht ist. Überheblichkeit vom feinsten.

Nochmal zurück zur Progress-Gilde:
Habe ja schon mehrfach erwähnt, dass ich Sonntags je nach Anmeldelage mit meiner Gilde den 25er mach und immer etwa 10 Randoms mit einpacke.
Also maximal 4 Stunden die Woche. In diesen 4 Stunden legen wir seit Wochen schon Saurfang, probiert wurden schon Fauldarm und Modermiene, wobei Fauldarm auf 15% geklopft wurde, Modermiene machte uns bei 25% den gar aus, die Prinzengarde wurde nicht probiert. Die Top-DD Plätze werden fast durchgängig von unseren Leuten besetzt, deswegen schieb ich das bisherige Scheitern an Fauldarm und Modermiene mal ganz einfach auf die DPS der Randoms. Natürlich können die auch ganz gut sein, aber im Regelfall hinken die gut 1 - 2k hinter unseren Top-Leuten. Wäre der ganze Spaß also gildenintern mit gleichmäßig ausgerüsteten Spielern, 3 Raidtage die Woche, dann lägen die schon längst im Staub.
Wenn Atalante sich als Progress-Gilde bezeichnet, dann ist sie aber ganz schön schlecht.

Edit: Niemand aus meiner Gilde war jemals auf dem PTR. Ich bin der Raidleiter, und ich war ebenfalls nie auf dem PTR. Kein vorheriges Einspielen, sondern Lernfähigkeit, Aufmerksamkeit, Klassenverständnis und Übersicht.

EditEdit: Und jetzt komm nicht auf die Idee, dass ich hier meinen e-Penis oder dergleichen raushängen lassen würde.
Es geht um die Frage, was der TE falsch macht. Und es ist ganz klar seine Überheblichkeit.
Er: Immerhin spiel ich einer Progress-Gilde. Ich: Siehe oben.
Er: Ich bin überdurchschnittlich. Ich: Schaffst es aber nichtmal in die Top100 der Priester eures Realms.

Ich hoffe, man versteht, worauf ich hinauswill.


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Okay, gut, dann nehm ich das mit dem PTR wieder zurück.
Atalante hat im 10 - ausser dem Professor, der am Montag genatzt wird - alles gelegt und im 25er wurde auch alles ausser Blutkönigin Lana'thel und Prfessor auch alles gelegt. öhh ich finde schon, dass man das Progress nennen kann. Vlt nicht der geliche Progress, wie bei TempestLegends, oder Ensidia, aber zumindest ein deutlich weiterer Progress, wie zB bei dir (das soll kein Angriff weder ein urteilender Vergleich sein). Achja Lari, dann weisst du ja garnicht wieviel HP die Olle Königin im 25er hat, oder? Ich verrats dir: 59000k Leben + ziemliches Movement und einem offizielen EnrageTimer von 5min, den man zwar rauszögern kann, worauf ich aber nicht bauen würde^^


----------



## Tolan (29. Januar 2010)

Nieder mit GS. Macht sie fertig die GS User. Ihr findet sie in der Mitte von Dalaran zum Gearcheck


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Das sind die " Ich suche Leute mit Gear ab 5500"" und wollen dann HDS laufen und selber ein max von 4000 auf die Beine bringen.
Grüsse


----------



## Lari (29. Januar 2010)

Ja, natürlich, aber wie ich oben schreibe ist meine Gilde eine 10er Gilde, die mal 25er geht mit Randoms. Definintiv nichts mit Progress am Hut. Aber wir schlagen uns ganz gut.
Lana'Thel und Putricide waren jeweils schon bei 15%, da kam dann im Falle des Professors das Ende des Raidabends und bei LAna'thel das Ende der Trys in den Weg.

Ich weiß, dass sie schwer sind, im 10er ist LAna'thel beim 2. Vortex/4 Gebissene -> 8 Gebissene bei knapp 20% Leben. Also zumindest im 10er werden wir weit vorm Enrage fertig. Fauldarm fällt auch gute 1 1/2 - 1 Minute vorm Enrage.

So, und nun ist Pause vorbei ;D


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

McLucas79 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mich nie als ProGamer bezeichnen. Ich würde evt sagen das ich ganz gut bin.
> 
> Wenn andere einen so beurteilen ist das OK aber sich hinzustellen und zu sagen "Ich bin ein Pro" zeugt schon von einem "gesunden" Selbstbewusstsein.
> Du merkst das du gut bist wenn die Leute dich zuspammen damit du nen Raid mitgehst, das entspricht dann der Meinung von anderen und die können einen meist besser beurteilen als man das selber kann.
> ...



^^ stimmt solche kandidaten gibts auch viele... aber gewöhnlich nehme ich meine tanks aus der gilde oder wie du sagst friendslist, und die halten ihre aggro ^^
was du mit den werten meinst stimmt ja auch, und genau das hört die effizienz von gs auf... da muss man eben mal mit den leuten reden, oder kurz die statistik der leute durchförsten...
aber was du da sagst ist nicht bei allen, eigentlich bei wenigen, gut ausgestatteten chars... meistens sind genau die movementkrüppel schlecht equipped^^ frag mich nicht woran das liegt, aber so ists nunmal... ich hab lieber einen mit 11k dps der movementkrüppel ist als einen der vllt 6-7k dps fährt und auch movement krüppel ist... 

aber wie gesagt, nach nem equipcheck kommt der erfahrungscheck... und ganz ehrlich... wenn mir n typ kommt der imba pdok oder icc equip hat aber "nichtmal yogg" down hat, dann ist mir das egal ober yogg down hat, weil er in pdok und icc erfahrung hat... weil yogg und icc miteinander nix zutun haben^^

und glaub mir es gibt damagemaschinen die wirklich hohe dps fahren ohne dabei aggro zu ziehen... und es gibt tanks die in der lage sind aggro halten zu können...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Also lari findest du dass ich überheblich bin wenn ich im /2 channel nach guten leuten suche... Oo?
und gs zu benutzen ist auch überheblich ? und gut equipte leute statt schlecht equipte leute mitnehmen auch? 

was die überschrift des threads betrifft war sie so gemeint...

mach ich was falsch wenn ich gs benutze oder mindestanforderungen stell? Muss ich mich dafür rechtfertigen?
ich will keine schlechter equippten "unterdrücken".... NULL... aber aus welchem grund soll ich mich rechtfertigen dass ich nicht mit denen spielen will... ? heutzutage wird man zugeflamed weil man hohe anforderungen stellt... aber an den hintergrund der forderung denken einfach kaum leute nacht...?

mir gehts nicht darum gilden zu verlgeichen oder progress oder dergleichen... 

ich meine es ging jetzt schon soweit dass mich irgend n typ persönlich gestern darauf angelabert und zugepöbelt hat, obwohl ich megafreundlich zu ihm war... das meine ich... heutzutage musst du dich komischerweise schämen wenn du besseres equip hast als andere, was ich voll unlogisch finde....

ich kann mir genauso jetz meinen dk nehmen, der gradmal full t7/7,5 equip hat und mich darüber aufregen dass keiner mich mitnimmt... mach ich aber nicht weil ich weiss wie müllig der char ist und dass es verständlich ist dass keiner den mitnehmen will...


----------



## EisblockError (29. Januar 2010)

*Doppelpost*


----------



## EisblockError (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Also lari findest du dass ich überheblich bin wenn ich im /2 channel nach guten leuten suche... Oo?
> und gs zu benutzen ist auch überheblich ? und gut equipte leute statt schlecht equipte leute mitnehmen auch?
> 
> was die überschrift des threads betrifft war sie so gemeint...
> ...



Kommt drauf an was die Mindestanforderung ist.

zB 5000 GS sollten es mind sein damit man sich den Char anguckt und den Rest dann per /w oder TS klärt.

Aber ein Schwachsinn alá "Suchen noch TOP DDs für ICC mind GS 5300 und 6/9 bekannt" ist kompletter Scwachsinn und solltest du sowas schreiben, wirst du zurecht geflamet!


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

EisblockError, nimms nicht böse, aber ich nehme deine Posts nicht ernst und sehe dich als Troll^^
Kannst schreiben was du willst.


----------



## EisblockError (29. Januar 2010)

Marshmallows schrieb:


> EisblockError, nimms nicht böse, aber ich nehme deine Posts nicht ernst und sehe dich als Troll^^
> Kannst schreiben was du willst.



Glaubst du das interessiert mich nen Scheissdreck, ich rede mit dem TE der eine frage hat, nicht mit dahergelaufenem Fastfood


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Oh mist, ich hätte zitieren sollen. Du bist mal echt ein Troll. Erst zitierst du meinen Post, dann entfernst du ihn, schreibst rein Doppelpost und sagst du redest mit dem TE. Ne, also wenn du kein Troll bist. Skelletor, ich rate dir EisBlock auch auf Ignore zu nehmen, dann kann er soviel rumtrollen wie er mag:-)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was die Mindestanforderung ist.
> 
> zB 5000 GS sollten es mind sein damit man sich den Char anguckt und den Rest dann per /w oder TS klärt.
> 
> Aber ein Schwachsinn alá "Suchen noch TOP DDs für ICC mind GS 5300 und 6/9 bekannt" ist kompletter Scwachsinn und solltest du sowas schreiben, wirst du zurecht geflamet!



warum is gs 5,3k unangebracht?... und wieso ists unangebracht zu fragen dass man erfahrung mitbringen soll...

warum soll das schwachsinn sein? ich meine derjenige der sowas im /2 schreibt macht das weil er keine zeit verlieren will... er will keine bosse erklären müssen und nich ständig wipen weils an schaden fehlt.... weil ein guter spieler mit 5,3k gs mach einfach mehr schaden als ein guter spieler mit 5k dps... 

ein 5k gs macht ein icc raid nichtmal spass, sondern ist einfach nur stressig weil es an dmg/heilung und den tankattributen fehlt... 

du liest wohl auch nur die hälfte meiner beiträge... wenn ich in nen raid geh und einer mit 5k gs würfelt mir mein zeug weg, dann würde ich vor wut platzen, weils einfach unfair wäre... denn der typ strengt sich mit sicherheit nicht mehr an wie ich, vllt genauso, nur mit dem unterschied dass ich um nach icc gehen zu könnte mehr investiert habe als er....

das ist wie wenn ich in der bank an der kasse arbeite und sage EY ICH WILL DEN GANZEN CONTENT SEHEN also will ich nen managerlohn


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

naja eisblock^^.... 

mir zu sagen ich rede sch**** is wirklich nich feinste art... scheinbar ist dein herz echt ein eisblock^^ bzw gehirn... aber lol egal
eigentlich bist du da um mich zu pisaken^^ weil dir meine spielart nich taugt... bzw die der gs-abchecker... 

ich meine leute wie du oder andere GS-HASSER rufen ständig nach verständnis und änderungen... aber mit den leuten die nach gs abfragen hat keiner verständnis, warum... weil einfach viele 000 darüber nachdenken weshalb sie das fragen^^

ihr verlangt (damit mein ich die gs zerflamer) dass alle so zocken sollen wie ihr es tut^^... macht man es nicht ist man ein wow nup... 

ich jedenfalls will echt sehen wie lange bei dir ein icc run mit durchschnitt 5k gs dauert und vor allem aussieht^^


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Das kann ich dir sagen, nach Saurfang löst sich die Gruppe auf, weil man sich ab da bewegen muss.


----------



## EisblockError (29. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab dir ja bereits geschrieben das du dein Equip gehörig überschätzt, aber in ICC ist die erfahrung nochnicht so wichtig.

PDK 25 kann man echt Erfahrung verlangen, das sollte jeder kennen aber wir haben auch manchmal ein paar Randoms oder Freunde von Guildmates dabei wenn wir 10er gehen (Raiden nur 25er aktiv) und da ist es auch kein Problem wenn sie die nicht kennen, wird halt erklärt und go.


Und was ich mit dem GS meine: Warum soll ich mir das Marken Trinket holen, obwohl meine Greatness Card viel besser ist, auch wenn der GS deutlich höher ist.

Also GS kann man nutzen um wirklich die ganz schlechten auszusortieren, aber wer GS über 5000Gs benutz hat leider einfach keine Ahnung, da sind viel zu viele verschiedene Faktoren entscheident denn wenn ein Item viele GS hat, heisst es nicht das es besser ist.

IIch zB hab nur nen GS von 5,6k, mache trozdem 600 mehr DPS als welche mit nem höheren GS weil ich halt auf die Stats und nicht auf die Punkte schau.



EDIT: Wo ich dir allerdings Recht geben muss ist diese Kiste mit den GS Hassern bzw denen (zu denen du hoffentlich nicht gehörtst) die sagen GS>Itemstats>Skill

Jeden Tag haben wir im /2 einen Flamewars um das Thema, dabei ist das Ergebnis doch einfach ganz klar.

GS ist ganz ok, aber drauf verlassen sollte und darf man sich nicht


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also ich hab dir ja bereits geschrieben das du dein Equip gehörig überschätzt, aber in ICC ist die erfahrung nochnicht so wichtig.
> 
> PDK 25 kann man echt Erfahrung verlangen, das sollte jeder kennen aber wir haben auch manchmal ein paar Randoms oder Freunde von Guildmates dabei wenn wir 10er gehen (Raiden nur 25er aktiv) und da ist es auch kein Problem wenn sie die nicht kennen, wird halt erklärt und go.
> 
> ...



ich meine 5k gs ist pdk 10er like... das ist crap... damit kommst in icc nicht weit... vor allem wie marshmallow sagt, wenn ihr überhaupt bis saurfang kommt^^

es geht mir einfach nur ums prinzip warum ich mich rechtfertigen soll gs zu nutzen... ich will auf meine art zocken (schnell, effizient)... da ist höherer gs einfach besser als niedriger... ein 5k gs kommt an einen 5,4k gs nicht ran egal in welcher hinsicht ausser vllt skill, aber das kannst eh nur per statistiken nachkontrollieren (was ich auch mache)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

ne gs ist definitiv nicht priorität....

gs ist einfach nur ein filter... 

ich reg mich nur über ignorante leute auf die meinen gs sei schlecht... und mich danach auch dafür pisaken wollen (versuchen)... 

ich meine ich habe 100% verständnis für jeden gamer, jeder soll spielen wie er will....

warum bekomme ich dann von einigen 0% verständnis bezüglich meiner spielweise (oder derer die hohe anforderungen stellen)...?

in diesem thread musste ich mich schon x-mal rechtfertigen warum ein equip mit durchschnitt 245 besser als 232 ist^^ wobei die tatsache einfach auf der hand liegt...
im theoretischen sinne kann man mit diesem equip mehr auspacken als mit dem schlechteren... ist auch eine tatsache... 

aber irgendwie kann ich soviele tatsachen bringen wie ich will, es kommt 0 verständnis zurück...


----------



## EisblockError (29. Januar 2010)

Tut mir leid aber scheinbar lernst du es nicht, also hier nochmal in GROß:

ITEMSTATS>GS
SKILLUNG>GS
SKILL<>GS
ERFAHRUNG<GS

Will heissen GS zeigt nicht an wie gut Items sind, zB ist der T9 Setbonus besser als wenn man 2 264 Teile anlegt, auch wenn es weniger GS hat und meine DPS lügen nicht


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Hach EisblockError, ich hab mir deinen Post doch anzeigen lassen, weil ich wissen wollte, was du wieder flamest und siehe da, dein Post ist aufeinmal ganz normal, menschlich ohne gleich ein "...ich rede nicht mit Fastfood...." zu schreiben.
Genau so und nicht anders ist GS zu nutzen. Ich geb dir einfach mal zwei Beispiele, warum GS mit Vorswicht zu geniesen ist, es aber trotzdem enrom hilft:

Erstes Beispiel: Ich nehm direkt dich als DD. Bei dir als DD is das ein gravierender Unterschied. Ich kenn das von meiner Hexe. Da gabs Items, die 2 Stufen niedriger waren, als das momentane Maximum aber einfach besser von den Werten bzw der Zusammenstellung mit meinen Werten waren. Und da is ganz klar GS nur zur Hälfte brauchbar. Genauso beim Heiler, wobei ich sag mal zwischen einem Heiler mit einem GS von 4.5k und einem Heiler mit einem GS von 5k nochmal Welten liegen.

Zweites Beispiel: Der Tank. Dort kannst du ganz klar sagen, der Tank, der einen GS von beispielsweise 5.4k hat, hat einfach mit Sicherheit bessere Werte, als der Tank, der nur einen GS von 5k hat. Und da spielt der GS eine gewaltige Rolle, da auf den Tankitems einfach mit zunehmender Itemstufe allein schon die Rüstung steigt.

Somit hilft es schon, nur ohne dabei jemanden schlecht zu machen, wegen seinem Equip. Es hilft einfach zu sagen, der Heiler oder der Tank muss mehr unterstützt werden. Ich rede hier allerdings nur von der Theorie, weil ich rnd Raids mit egal wem mache. Mein Tank packt im pdk10er die Würmer allein, da brauch ich keinen GS, nur Heiler die mich heilen^^

edith
stimmt nicht ganz Skelletor. Ich hab im Offequip einen GS von 5k und bin full t9 equipped, also pdk10er like^^


----------



## J_0_T (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich meine 5k gs ist pdk 10er like... das ist crap... damit kommst in icc nicht weit... vor allem wie marshmallow sagt, wenn ihr überhaupt bis saurfang kommt^^
> 
> es geht mir einfach nur ums prinzip warum ich mich rechtfertigen soll gs zu nutzen... ich will auf meine art zocken (schnell, effizient)... da ist höherer gs einfach besser als niedriger... ein 5k gs kommt an einen 5,4k gs nicht ran egal in welcher hinsicht ausser vllt skill, aber das kannst eh nur per statistiken nachkontrollieren (was ich auch mache)



Verlangst du dann nicht von anderen die mit Gs ausondierst wie mangelware das sie sich nicht deiner spielweise anpassen müssen um mitkomen zu dürfen? Bessere rüstung und damit GS hat nix mit skill zu tun... auch wenn du das so sehen magst... in spielen wie wow gibt es den begriff skill nicht... 

Aber auf eine deiner aussagen zurück zu kommen du spielst wie du es willst... zwingst aber anderen mit gs eine spielweise auf die nicht dem entspricht wie andere spielen möchten... auf deutsch... du verlangst von anderen dank gs das sie sich gefälligst dir anpassen und sonst gar nix. Und sag jetzt nicht das sowas nicht stimmen könnte... wozu is Gs den sonst da?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

scho gut ich bin nicht behindert...
ich habs doch auch schon tausend mal gepostet... gs ist gut um einen ersteindruck zu posten... schlecht weils keine vz/sockel und skill anzeigt... das hab ich schon hinter mir....

aber mal blöd gesagt... meinst du echt ich mach mir den aufwand bei all den leuten mit etwa 5k gs deren stats/erfolge/vz/sonstwas anzusehen?...

du tust so als wären die leute mit hohem gs alle schlecht Oo... ich nehm auch nicht jeden mit der nen xy gs hat... ich schau all diese informationen auch erst an...

aber jemand mit 5k gs kommt einfach nicht an 5,4k gs ran... stimmt einige setbonis von t8 oder t9 sind wirklich gut gewesen.... doch die restlichen stats der items sind gegen 264 crap... was soll ich noch dazu sagen...

ich meine das ist wie zu sagen für dm verzichte ich auf nen blau equippten sondern nehm nen grün equippten weil er vllt mehr skill hat^^... trotzdem wird der blaue mehr dmg machen...

und btw... du hast nen gs von 5,6k, gut und du sagst deine gs schwelle liegt bei 5k, auch gut,... dann bist du ja der einzige mit 5,6k gs... also logisch dass du guten dmg output bringst...


----------



## Nexilein (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> mach ich was falsch wenn ich gs benutze oder mindestanforderungen stell? Muss ich mich dafür rechtfertigen?
> ich will keine schlechter equippten "unterdrücken".... NULL... aber aus welchem grund soll ich mich rechtfertigen dass ich nicht mit denen spielen will... ? heutzutage wird man zugeflamed weil man hohe anforderungen stellt... aber an den hintergrund der forderung denken einfach kaum leute nacht...?



Wenn jemand hohe Anforderungen an einen Raid stellt, dann kann er sich einen dementsprechenden Stammraid suchen; denn jeder Raid kann seine Regeln selber aufstellen.

Wenn aber für einen Random Raid GS 5,5k+ gesucht wir, dann heißt das nichts anderes als "Wir wollen so gut equipt sein, dass die Bosse auch mit Autohit vor dem Enrage umfallen und der Tank alleine durch die Shadowheilung überlebt." (Achtung: Hyperbel). Komischerweise kommen solche Fordrungen aber immer von Leuten wie dir, die erstmal jeden nur möglichen Schalter auf easymode stellen, und dann an anderer Stelle über den Schwierigkeitsgrad herziehen und sich darüber aufregen das "jeder alles in den A**** geschoben bekommt. Und das soll doch bitte schön nicht zur Regel werden...

Und warum bist du sauer, wenn dir jemand mit GS 5k ein Item wegwürfelt? Wer zum Raiderfolg beiträgt darf auch würfeln, bieten, etc. Das Items theoretisch auch an den gehen können, der dadurch die größte Verbesserung erhält, was dann nicht nur ihm sondern dem ganzen Raid zugute kommt, kommt dir wohl nicht in den Sinn.



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ein 5k gs macht ein icc raid nichtmal spass, sondern ist einfach nur stressig weil es an dmg/heilung und den tankattributen fehlt...


ICC ist darauf ausgelegt, dass man mit einem GS von unter 5k dort anfangen kann. Ist man über 5k sind die ersten Bosse auf Farmstatus und man muss wohl oder übel auf die Hardmodes warten (Das das für einige Spieler schade ist sehe ich ja ein). Wehe wenn ich von dir nochmal lese du möchtest schwierigeren Content... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> aber jemand mit 5k gs kommt einfach nicht an 5,4k gs ran... stimmt einige setbonis von t8 oder t9 sind wirklich gut gewesen.... doch die restlichen stats der items sind gegen 264 crap... was soll ich noch dazu sagen...



Langsam entfliehen mir die Hoffnungen das du Ahnung hast...


Schaust wohl nur auf die White Werte und GS, schonmal an HIT gedacht, oder das HASTE als SV hunter nicht so toll ist.

Besten Beispiel Trinkets: Mein 200er Trinket ist um LÄNGEN!!! besser als die Marken trinkets, beide.


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Uhhhhh jetzt hab ich einfach mal eine gegenfrage an diejenigen, die sosehr gegen das Tool GearScore sind.
Folgende Situation (die nicht selten so vorkommt):

Es ist Dienstag Abend. Ihr kommt online, habt gerade so richtig Lust ICC25er zu starten. Dazu macht ihr eure FL auf und...ups..keiner Online. Ihr schaut ins Gildenfenster...ups..niemand nennenswertes Online. So, ihr seid nun gezwungen und wollt das auch machen, einen ICC25er Raid total Random auf die Beine zu stellen. Wie kontrolliert ihr auf die Schnelle, ob 24 Spieler geeignet sind, um ICC5er teilzunehmen?

Ich würd hier an der Stelle mal gerne den Spiess umdrehen und von euch GS Hassern hören, wie ihr die Spreu vom Weizen trennt, ohne dabei auf Wortklaubereien a la "Dienstags ists eh wurst..." einzugehen. Wie sucht ihr fähige Spieler, wenn FL und GL leer sind?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Verlangst du dann nicht von anderen die mit Gs ausondierst wie mangelware das sie sich nicht deiner spielweise anpassen müssen um mitkomen zu dürfen? Bessere rüstung und damit GS hat nix mit skill zu tun... auch wenn du das so sehen magst... in spielen wie wow gibt es den begriff skill nicht...
> 
> Aber auf eine deiner aussagen zurück zu kommen du spielst wie du es willst... zwingst aber anderen mit gs eine spielweise auf die nicht dem entspricht wie andere spielen möchten... auf deutsch... du verlangst von anderen dank gs das sie sich gefälligst dir anpassen und sonst gar nix. Und sag jetzt nicht das sowas nicht stimmen könnte... wozu is Gs den sonst da?



ja dann frag ich mich wieso dann solche niedriger ausgestatteten sich nicht einfach selber raids eröffnen Oo?

und ja in wow MUSS man sich anpassen sonst kommt man im content nicht weit... so ist leider das spiel aufgebaut... man muss seinen char verbessern um vorwärts zu kommen...

sonst wären ja alle epics gleich...

und du hast recht damit, gs ist dafür da um andere auszusondieren... was ist daran denn schlimm?... ich meine jeder ist in der lage sich momentan equip anzuschaffen doch jeder will einen meilenstein mit seinem char machen... erst diese woche kam mir ein typ der frisch 80 war und direkt nach stratholme-hero gegangen ist... die anderen mussten seinen defizit dann ausbaden^^

und ich zwinge keinen so zu spielen wie ich, da liegt der punkt... das spiel zwingt euch so zu spielen dass ihr euer equip verbessert... aber mit dieser tatsache kommen einfach so viele leute nicht klar... hier ist kein counterstrike bei dem man nach 2 wipes mit ner colt+desert eagle und vollem equipement rumrennt.... nein man muss sich peu a peu seinen char verbessern um IRGENDWANN einen gewissen content überhaupt sehen zu können... diese regel mach nicht ich, weder andere gs-nutzer sondern das ist der spielaufbau/spielprinzip


ich meine was bringt mir ein spieler der vllt imba skill hat aber nen mülligen char?


----------



## Heynrich (29. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Langsam entfliehen mir die Hoffnungen das du Ahnung hast...
> 
> 
> Schaust wohl nur auf die White Werte und GS, schonmal an HIT gedacht, oder das HASTE als SV hunter nicht so toll ist.
> ...



das stimmt ... es gibt viele trinkets, buchbände etc, die einfach besser was bringen, als die high itemlvl gegenstände. sowas drückt den ominösen gearscore natürlich und naja sowas interessiert die meisten einfach nicht so. aber generell muss ich auch eingstehen, dass das jetzt net soviel ist, was da im GS "verloren" geht.

naja.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Langsam entfliehen mir die Hoffnungen das du Ahnung hast...
> 
> 
> Schaust wohl nur auf die White Werte und GS, schonmal an HIT gedacht, oder das HASTE als SV hunter nicht so toll ist.
> ...



tut mir leid... jemand der gewisse bosse schon down hat, hat auch sein hitcap und gewisse werte wie haste/crit...

und sowieso spätestens im raid selber merkt man dann obs irgendwo ein problem gibt....


----------



## EisblockError (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> tut mir leid... jemand der gewisse bosse schon down hat, hat auch sein hitcap und gewisse werte wie haste/crit...
> 
> und sowieso spätestens im raid selber merkt man dann obs irgendwo ein problem gibt....



Ach komm, ich geb es auf, die Welt ist schön, alle anderen sind pöse und du wirst zu unrecht geflamet....




PS: Ich würd dir viel erzählen und dir auch gerne erklären wie das mit den Items und den Stats funktioniert, allerdings geht das schwer indem ich schreibe, schick mir einfach mal eine TS IP per pn, und dann erklär ich dir wie das bei DD funktioniert, dann verstehst du vllt auch die andere Seite besser


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Wenn jemand hohe Anforderungen an einen Raid stellt, dann kann er sich einen dementsprechenden Stammraid suchen; denn jeder Raid kann seine Regeln selber aufstellen.
> 
> Wenn aber für einen Random Raid GS 5,5k+ gesucht wir, dann heißt das nichts anderes als "Wir wollen so gut equipt sein, dass die Bosse auch mit Autohit vor dem Enrage umfallen und der Tank alleine durch die Shadowheilung überlebt." (Achtung: Hyperbel). Komischerweise kommen solche Fordrungen aber immer von Leuten wie dir, die erstmal jeden nur möglichen Schalter auf easymode stellen, und dann an anderer Stelle über den Schwierigkeitsgrad herziehen und sich darüber aufregen das "jeder alles in den A**** geschoben bekommt. Und das soll doch bitte schön nicht zur Regel werden...
> 
> ...



ja egal... ich checks einfach nicht warum hohe anforderungen für rdm so verhasst sind... ich meine die einen möchten schnell durch, die anderen langsam... warum regen sich die einen über die anderen auf?? wenn leute die den anforderungen nicht ensprechen aufregen.... ja wieso machen sie dann nicht selbst einen raid auf? 

ich hab das gute recht schnell und erfolgreich einen raid zu machen, ob jetzt random oder stammgrp oder gilde... es gibt kein gesetz das sagt bei random musste nehmen was sich meldet... und ja vielleicht ist der raid dann auf farmstatus... stört mich nicht... aber genau das macht mir spass schnell durchrushen... wo ist das problem?


und ja der typ mit weniger gs hat weniger gebracht als der mit hohem (was loot betrifft) denn im gegensatz zu dem lowie hat der hohe mehr in seinen char investiert als der andere, wobei dann der lowere unfairerweise ein item im wahrsten sinne des wortes ABSTAUBT da er nur durchgeschliffen wurde....


----------



## J_0_T (29. Januar 2010)

Marshmallows schrieb:


> Uhhhhh jetzt hab ich einfach mal eine gegenfrage an diejenigen, die sosehr gegen das Tool GearScore sind.
> Folgende Situation (die nicht selten so vorkommt):
> 
> Es ist Dienstag Abend. Ihr kommt online, habt gerade so richtig Lust ICC25er zu starten. Dazu macht ihr eure FL auf und...ups..keiner Online. Ihr schaut ins Gildenfenster...ups..niemand nennenswertes Online. So, ihr seid nun gezwungen und wollt das auch machen, einen ICC25er Raid total Random auf die Beine zu stellen. Wie kontrolliert ihr auf die Schnelle, ob 24 Spieler geeignet sind, um ICC5er teilzunehmen?
> ...




Ich denke ma so wie damals auch... wo es diese tools net gab: Trial and Error


Zu Skel:

sorry wenn ich jetzt so komme... Bla bla bla... hörst dir selber zu beim reden bzw liest was du schreibst?

als nutzer von GS zwingst du schon leute zu spielen wie du es willst... auch mit den ganzen anderen leuten die nach clear etc fragen macht dich das net besser. Klar... bestimmt orte benötigen besondere vorraussetzungen... wenn ich aber dann einen spieler dabei habe der sich auf seinen über 6k gs ausruht und meint es is es dann fliegt der schneller als er schauen kann. Und warum? Weil ich die leute beim spielen beobachte und nicht ma sp grob abschätze über ein program

Deswegen gibt es ja das Trial and Error prinzip. Man nimmt sich leute mit und spielt... beaobachtet und handelt... dann nutzt man die wo nicht durchfallen und baut das aus... dazu brauch man skill... um die gurken zu erkennen die wie du sich etwas auf ihr gear und ihr vlt nicht vorhandenes talent was einbilden. Ich sags ganz ehrlich... wenn der spieler nen blöden char hat, habe ich kein problem den auszutauschen egal welchen gs er hat und aus welche gilde er kommt... wer nicht im team arbeiten kann sollte mit wow aufhören... und nix gegen dich... würde deine sogenannten Cassuals sogar vorziehen als dich als person... denn so wie du hier postest spielst du warscheinlich auch... wie müll


----------



## Lari (29. Januar 2010)

Ich habe nicht gesagt du seist überheblich, weil du GS nutzt.
Aber wenn du dich im Spiel so gibst wie hier, und davon gehe ich ganz stark aus, dann kann ich verstehen, warum du "zugeflamed" wirst.

Ich mein gestern hast du dich selbst ja noch als Progamer bezeichnet...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Ich denke ma so wie damals auch... wo es diese tools net gab: Trial and Error
> 
> 
> Zu Skel:
> ...



hallo wow ist kein ort an dem die highen die loweren betreuen müssen... ne art lowcharbetreuung...

eisblock und du.... ich weiss sehr sehr wohl was für stats ein char benötigt... und welche werte er haben muss... aber diese sehe ich mir im NACHHINEIN an... aber ich seh sie mir an... warum weil genau diese dinge mir nicht über gs angezeigt werden... ist doch logisch...

Und das mit Trial und Error prinzip ist doch kein gesetz an das sich alle halten müssen... ausserdem dauert das viel länger... ich kann genauso einen top equipten char nehmen der bereits erfahrung hat und skill und fertig... 

bei einem 25er raid wär ich da nach 4 stunden immer noch nicht fertig mit organisieren....


----------



## Vudis (29. Januar 2010)

Marshmallows schrieb:


> Uhhhhh jetzt hab ich einfach mal eine gegenfrage an diejenigen, die sosehr gegen das Tool GearScore sind.
> Folgende Situation (die nicht selten so vorkommt):
> 
> Es ist Dienstag Abend. Ihr kommt online, habt gerade so richtig Lust ICC25er zu starten. Dazu macht ihr eure FL auf und...ups..keiner Online. Ihr schaut ins Gildenfenster...ups..niemand nennenswertes Online. So, ihr seid nun gezwungen und wollt das auch machen, einen ICC25er Raid total Random auf die Beine zu stellen. Wie kontrolliert ihr auf die Schnelle, ob 24 Spieler geeignet sind, um ICC5er teilzunehmen?
> ...



Equipcheck ftw?
Wer ein bisschen Ahnung von jeder Klasse hat, erkennt in 10-15 sek ob der oder die für ICC geeignet ist.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt du seist überheblich, weil du GS nutzt.
> Aber wenn du dich im Spiel so gibst wie hier, und davon gehe ich ganz stark aus, dann kann ich verstehen, warum du "zugeflamed" wirst.
> 
> Ich mein gestern hast du dich selbst ja noch als Progamer bezeichnet...



ja ich gebs auf... 

es meinen halt einfach so viele leute dass wow ein charkindergarten ist bei dem die grossen die kleinen mitnehmen müssen... so ists aber nicht... aber klarkommen tut damit keiner...

und ich sagte bereits 4 mal in dem thread...

warum machen sich dann besagte casuals die gs hassen nicht einfach SELBER EINEN RAID AUF?? Oo 

es sollte einfach raids mit hohen anforderungen geben so dass leute wie ich schnell, effizient zocken können... ohne bossfighterklärungen und wenig wipes....

und einerseits könnten die anderen sich ihren eigenen raid -> a la trial and error aufmachen... 

aber von denen kommt einfach 0 eigeninitiative... oder keine von der ich mitbekomm... sondern nur mimi ihr habt zu hohe anforderungen mimimimi...


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

So Vudis, was machst du aber, wenn du in Dalranmitte stehst, deinen lfg-Post schreibst und im nächsten Moment stehen 100 Chars um dich?
Ich frag das, weil genau der Fall mir schon öfter passiert ist (man kennt mich auf meinem Server) und tur mir leid, aber es ist dann etwas unübersichtlich. Da hilft GS schon, einfach übern Char fahren dann siehst du ob derjenige interessant scheint und DANN seh ich mir sein Equip näher an. Davor ist es nur ein grobes Ausmustern.


----------



## EisblockError (29. Januar 2010)

Ich meine es Ernst: Ich bin so ein Tip, ich erkläre dir gerne wie das alles funktioniert wenn du nen Ts auftreibst, ich helfe auch gerne neuen Jägern und sowas...


----------



## EisblockError (29. Januar 2010)

Marshmallows schrieb:


> So Vudis, was machst du aber, wenn du in Dalranmitte stehst, deinen lfg-Post schreibst und im nächsten Moment stehen 100 Chars um dich?
> Ich frag das, weil genau der Fall mir schon öfter passiert ist (man kennt mich auf meinem Server) und tur mir leid, aber es ist dann etwas unübersichtlich. Da hilft GS schon, einfach übern Char fahren dann siehst du ob derjenige interessant scheint und DANN seh ich mir sein Equip näher an. Davor ist es nur ein grobes Ausmustern.



Darauf will ich doch die ganze Zeit hinaus^^


----------



## Super PePe (29. Januar 2010)

Jegliches Argument kann zu einem zweischneidigen Schwert umfunktioniert werden.

GS 5000 ist t9 pdk 10 style - An dem ist erstmal nichts auszusetzen. Fährt man nun stupide seine T Runde folgt auf dem simplen t9 das simple t10 und jenes findet man in icc10. Damit ist klar das wenn ich pdk10 hinter mir habe, ich icc10 ansteuern kann. Jedoch zu glauben das man damit die gesamte Instanz schafft, ist stark optimistisch aber genau darum geht es ja auch nicht, sondern man verbessert sich Stück für Stück. Neben der Erfahrung die man von ID zu ID bekommt, wächst auch die Chance auf ein ITem und somit erschließt sich Stück für Stück der Content. 
Vielen scheint diese Art des Herangehens fremd zu sein. Symptome dafür sind Ninjas/Locked Raids und am besten nach der ersten ID full/full Erfahrung. An dem Punkt denke ich immer, dass Blizzard die Bosse genau aus dem Verhalten heraus nur Stück für Stück freigibt. 
Und da wie gesagt man ein Argument beliebig oft drehen und wenden kann wie man will, bis es passt wie man es braucht, könnte man auch sagen, dass der Content ja automatisch ein full/full Erfahrung fordert, weil er so einfach ist und jeder der es nicht nach der ersten bis zweiten id geschafft hat, ist einfach zu schlecht.
Nun könnte aber wieder jemand Anderes meinen, dass er die ersten 4 ids verpennt hat, jedoch spielen könnte aber halt den Erfolg nicht hat. Wieder ein Anderer meint, dass es keine Kunst ist icc10 in pdok25 items zu clearen. usw.
Jeder von den Einzelnen hat irgendwo Recht. 
Fragt sich nur warum man sich dann so versteift und ignorant seine "So stell ich mir das Spiel vor "-Makro runterbetet, sich hinter Zahlen und Addons versteckt... Macht das mit euch selbst aus. Für mich steht jedoch fest, dass ihr euch und euren Spielfreunden viel vom Spiel nehmt.


----------



## Vudis (29. Januar 2010)

Ja gut das mag vielleicht ein Problem sein, denn unser Server ist so leer, dass man für Rnd ICC Raids mindestens 3h sucht^^

Deswegen würd ich auch nie auf nem vollen Server spielen...Lösung...transen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne aber im Ernst bei sovielen Leuten würd ich trotzdem jeden anschauen (evtl die aussortieren bei denen man schon vom Aussehen erkennt, dass sie nur 232er anhaben^^ das mag vllt nicht jeder können aber ich spiel schon etwas länger von daher sollte das kein problem sein^^)


----------



## J_0_T (29. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich meine es Ernst: Ich bin so ein Tip, ich erkläre dir gerne wie das alles funktioniert wenn du nen Ts auftreibst, ich helfe auch gerne neuen Jägern und sowas...



Ich helfe auch gerne bei fragen... scheinen eis und ich hier wohl zu ner minderheit zu gehören.

aber wo is das problem... wenn jemand kommt un fragt wie man skillt das man ihm tipps gibt warum man skillt wie man skillt oder ggf ma irgendwo aushilft. Wir sind ja nicht solche ego schweine die leute unter 5k gs nicht mit dem hintern ansehen... denn die wo helfen wissen das sie auch ma in der position waren... die spezialisten, wo du skel vlt dazu gehörst, vergessen das einfach mal... man muss ja net freundlich sein wenn die gilde einen den hintern vergoldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ich meine es Ernst: Ich bin so ein Tip, ich erkläre dir gerne wie das alles funktioniert wenn du nen Ts auftreibst, ich helfe auch gerne neuen Jägern und sowas...



^^ is freundlich von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich kenne die werte die ein char benötigt in und auswendig... und sowieso... meistens melden sich bei hohen anforderungen auch nur leute aus realmbekannten gilden oder leute die man schon kennt... da muss ich nich auf sowas sehen...
und wenn mal einer dabei ist den ich nicht kenn... hop wowequip zeigt mir seine gesamten critwerte, sockel, statistiken usw usw an... und dem entsprechend entscheide ich dann... 

ich bin einfach genervt ständig zugeflamed zu werden weil ich hohe anforderungen stelle... im prinzip wenn ich /2 nen post mit hohen anforderungen mach, will ich mich nicht bei denen aufmerksam machen die darunter sind, sondern die die den wert haben... 

ich meine ihr regt euch auch nicht auf wenn jmd im /2 channel für pvp nach gewisser abhärtung frägt, hier ist exakt das gleiche prinzip


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Nochmal die easy frage...

warum machen sich leute die keine hohen gs haben nicht einfach selbst nen raid auf, sondern wollen immer mitgezogen werden?


----------



## J_0_T (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ^^ is freundlich von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer /2 benutzt muss eh spott ertragen können... is ja net so das du ne mehrheit damit ansprichst sondern sie ggf damit nervst. Dann solltest du aber auch net jammern wenn du geflamet wirst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (29. Januar 2010)

was ist kein hoher gs? wo ist der Bezugspunkt?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Ich helfe auch gerne bei fragen... scheinen eis und ich hier wohl zu ner minderheit zu gehören.
> 
> aber wo is das problem... wenn jemand kommt un fragt wie man skillt das man ihm tipps gibt warum man skillt wie man skillt oder ggf ma irgendwo aushilft. Wir sind ja nicht solche ego schweine die leute unter 5k gs nicht mit dem hintern ansehen... denn die wo helfen wissen das sie auch ma in der position waren... die spezialisten, wo du skel vlt dazu gehörst, vergessen das einfach mal... man muss ja net freundlich sein wenn die gilde einen den hintern vergoldet
> 
> ...



ich bin kein egoschwein schonmal das erste... und zu denen gehör ich auch nicht... 

weil ich keine zeit vergeuden will... ich bin kein kindergärtner...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> was ist kein hoher gs? wo ist der Bezugspunkt?



sagen wir 5k das ist mehr als angemessen


----------



## J_0_T (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Nochmal die easy frage...
> 
> warum machen sich leute die keine hohen gs haben nicht einfach selbst nen raid auf, sondern wollen immer mitgezogen werden?



Warum solltensich leute mit niedrigeren GS ziehen lassen? Ich tu das nicht und bewege mich im T9 berreich... und ich musste net betteln in bestimmte dinge zu kommen. Habe aber auch freunde die öfters ma nachfragen ob ich mitwill. Und ICC... das mache ich wenn ich meine ausrüstung verbessert habe... wo ich jeden tag brav inis besuche... marken sammle und spare. Hab halt nicht den vortail einer gilde die ma flux für sorgt das man für lau ans gear kommt und dadurch sich den charakter versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das is bestimmt etwas das du net kennst oder?


----------



## Super PePe (29. Januar 2010)

5300 für was? icc10? icc25? pdok10? pdok25?
edit: 5000 für was? icc10? icc25? pdok10? pdok25?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

ich meine ich werde immer zugetextet weil ich einen raid mit gewissem standart organisieren will...

warum können dann diejenigen die darüber jammern weil ich sie nicht mitnehme nich einfach selber nen raid aufmachen...

haha da sind die dann zu faul xD


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

10er icc mit 5,3k gs minimum...

naja glaub du verstehst nich...

angenommen ich mach 5,3k gs als minimum für meinen raid dann kann ich davon sicher ausgehen dass sich darüber welche beschweren...

doch warum machen diejenigen die sich beschweren nich einfach selber einen raid auf Oo?

immer müssen die hohen den kleineren alles vorkauen oder wie.... (mit hoch mein ich die die in die anforderungen passen)....


----------



## Lari (29. Januar 2010)

5,3k Minimum, geschätzt liegt dein Equip nicht unbedingt weit drüber. Du raidest aber auch den 25er. Heißt das jetzt also, du lässt dich durch den 25er ziehen?


----------



## J_0_T (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich meine ich werde immer zugetextet weil ich einen raid mit gewissem standart organisieren will...
> 
> warum können dann diejenigen die darüber jammern weil ich sie nicht mitnehme nich einfach selber nen raid aufmachen...
> 
> haha da sind die dann zu faul xD



Nope die beömeln sich über leute wie dich. würde ich auch machen wenn ich ehrlich bin...^^

Und wie gesagt wer in den städten ne suche aufstellt muss damit rechnen das er verhöhnt wird... meist von leuten auf der selben stufe. Und warum suchst du über /2? Keine Gilde und bündniss mit gilden deren leute man kennt... bei denen man weiß das sie immer zuverlässig sind und auch dann lust haben wenn gehustet wird?

Ich mach mir keinen streß mit raid aufbau... liegt aber auch daran das ich von mir aus weiß das ich mehr als 5 leute eh net bändigen kann... besonderswenn bei 25 leuten einige vollpfosten dabei sind die mit ihrem gs blenden und sonst nur klugscheiser sind die nur reden können aber nicht im team arbeiten.


----------



## Heynrich (29. Januar 2010)

für den ersten wing im 10er brauchst net ma unbedingt 5,0 :>


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> 5,3k Minimum, geschätzt liegt dein Equip nicht unbedingt weit drüber. Du raidest aber auch den 25er. Heißt das jetzt also, du lässt dich durch den 25er ziehen?



lariii darum gehts mir nicht.... 

dann nehm an ich habe gs 8millionen....


ich versteh einfach nur nicht warum die jammerer sich nicht selber organisieren wollen...

es wird immer gejammert das man nicht mitgenommen wird, aber selber was aufmachen tut keiner...


----------



## Altros (29. Januar 2010)

lol wenn ich hier so das alles sehe da filte mir ein spieler ein der meinte sei ein noob weiel sein GS oder wie die abkürzung ist sagte das ich nur grüne und blau sei, ich muste lachen wo der voll boon das sagte, als wir dan in dem Raid waren mekerte er weiter über mei equip er schaute nich mal nach bei Betrachten, die anderen sagte "naja so schlecht ist er ja auch nich" für ihm stande es fest ich bin ein noob ok meinte ich bin ein noob, es ging los wier kämpfen gegen den boss schaute auf mein dmg meter hmm bin schurke mein dps normal schaute auf sein dps hmm nur 1,9k dps hmm ick bin noob aber wunderte es mich das ich mit 10k dps der erste wa. im dmg  hatte ich 2kk mehr als er alter dachte ich und sagte im das auch mach mal schaden und heuel nich rumm du noob poste ihm mein dmg meter und er wa leise.

nach dem raid sagte er zu mir sry das ich dich so ferig gemacht habe aber mein gearscaner zeigte mir das an.

dan habe ich nur noch gelacht und sagte kd schau dir das nexte mal die leute über Betrachten an und nich über addons und co.


Groß und klein schreibung ist mich egal wiel mich nich Bewerben 
Recht-schreibung naja ist aber auch kein test oder Bewerbung


----------



## J_0_T (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> lariii darum gehts mir nicht....
> 
> dann nehm an ich habe gs 8millionen....
> 
> ...



Und sich mit den twinks von möchtegern pros wie dir rumschlagen? dann kann ich verstehen warum viele nicht selbst was organisieren.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Nope die beömeln sich über leute wie dich. würde ich auch machen wenn ich ehrlich bin...^^
> 
> Und wie gesagt wer in den städten ne suche aufstellt muss damit rechnen das er verhöhnt wird... meist von leuten auf der selben stufe. Und warum suchst du über /2? Keine Gilde und bündniss mit gilden deren leute man kennt... bei denen man weiß das sie immer zuverlässig sind und auch dann lust haben wenn gehustet wird?
> 
> Ich mach mir keinen streß mit raid aufbau... liegt aber auch daran das ich von mir aus weiß das ich mehr als 5 leute eh net bändigen kann... besonderswenn bei 25 leuten einige vollpfosten dabei sind die mit ihrem gs blenden und sonst nur klugscheiser sind die nur reden können aber nicht im team arbeiten.



ich weiss nich was beömeln heisst. ich denkmal lustig machen....

das heisst dass es einem vergönt wird wenn man mit anderen highend chars (highend dahergebrabbelt... dafür gibts sowieso keine definition) spass zu haben?

Und mit raidaufbau machst du dir keinen stress... tja dann biste meiner meinung nach nur n erbärmlicher flamer...


----------



## Lari (29. Januar 2010)

Sie tun es doch. Mach ich ja auch.
Trotzdem amüsier ich mich über die GS Anforderungen, wenn jemand im /2 versucht die Gruppe zu füllen. Sie sollen ruhig ihre Anforderungen stellen und damit glücklich werden, aber ich würde mich zum Beispiel nie in eine Random wagen, die per GS die Gruppe zusammensucht.

Bei mir beginnt die Randomauswahl immer mit einem kurzen Gespräch, dann kommt der Equipcheck per Elitistgroup und dann eventuell noch eine Frage nach dem Schaden, wenn das Equip grenzwertig ist. Aber kategorisches Ausschließen von Spielern, weil sie eine bestimmte Zahl nicht erreichen, ist Blödsinn. Mir liegt eben mehr am Spieler als an seinem Equip.


----------



## Super PePe (29. Januar 2010)

icc10 finde ich persönlich 5k ausreichend - es fordert einen. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das sobald etwas einen nicht fordert, sich ein Fehler nach dem Anderen einschleicht. pdk25 mal schnell durchrennen... bis anub kein Ding .. schlechtester dd mit 5.3k dps - Tanks und Heiler SPitzenklassen - 4 DDs über 10k. So was passiert? Adds werden nicht auf dem Eis getankt, verschwinden; alles in Panik ... Ende vom Lied ein Wipe und unter einem Flamwar von Egos löste sich die Gruppe auf... Das ist ein Grund warum mir die imba raids nicht mehr zusagen ...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Eigentlich liegt hier das fazit:



die leute die unter den gs-anfragen sind, und sich darüber aufregen, sind einfach nur zu faul selber raids zu eröffnen weil sie durchgeschliffen werden möchten.... 
das ist echt erbärmlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ihr redet von sachen wie trial and error und sowas, von gemeinschaft und von friendslists aber beitragen tut ihr eigentlich garnichts.... 

Wie gesagt wer in wow nichts bringt, braucht nicht zu glauben etwas zu bekommen.....


gut es gibt natürlich auch ausnahmen... aber naja dann zu flamen weil sich andere organisieren find ich einfach nur schwach


----------



## wsx3 (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> zum thema fairness.... gestern hab ich anstatt icc ne random hero gemacht mit nem tank der nen gs von 2,9k hatte... also ich bin kein gs-fanatiker


ohgott wie selbstlos! du hast dich echt erniedrigt und mit einem casual 2,9k gs loser gespielt? hat er sich wenigstens ordentlich verneigt und dir gold gegeben damit du ihn mit deiner anwesehnheit segnest? Hätte ich ja nicht gemacht, wir müssen uns doch von dem pöbel distanzieren. Nachher halten die uns noch für sozial!
Edit: ich liebe deine Selbstbeweihräucherung in deiner Signatur!


----------



## Super PePe (29. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

wsx3 schrieb:


> ohgott wie selbstlos! du hast dich echt erniedrigt und mit einem casual 2,9k gs loser gespielt? hat er sich wenigstens ordentlich verneigt und dir gold gegeben damit du ihn mit deiner anwesehnheit segnest? Hätte ich ja nicht gemacht, wir müssen uns doch von dem pöbel distanzieren. Nachher halten die uns noch für sozial!



der typ wurde eben lvl 80... war tank... 
falsch ich hab ihm 50g zum anfangen geben...
was heisst hier pöbel... so denkst du also... POEBEL AHAHAHA... naja der pöbler bist jedenfalls du....

du bist wohl ein king mit nem haar aufm sack und denkst du kannst schon dicke brötchen backen... naja der post war jedenfalls sinnfrei und gehirnlos


----------



## Bergerdos (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ...... dass ich nix gegen casuals habe und ich habe auch nie gesagt dass die unter sich bleiben sollen...
> 
> ...
> ich sehs mega-ein dass leute kein problem damit haben mehr zeit zu investieren und dafür vllt etwas schlechter equippte leute mitnehmen, ich machs halt nicht, is doch nicht schlimm :-)



Du widersprichst Dir innerhalb von einem Satz.


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Januar 2010)

skêllêtor hat absolut Recht und alle anderen sind Noobs, die den wahren WoW-Genius in dir verkennen!!!einseinself

Ist es das, was du hören möchtest?
Unglaublich, dass sich bereits 13 Seiten um so einen ICH-BIN-DER-GEILSTE-Selbstdarsteller drehen.
Allein deine Sig...

Ja, ich halte dich für einen RL-Loser. Wahrscheinlich kannst du der Bäckerverkäuferin kaum in die Augen schauen oder gar das Mund aufmachen, wenn sie dir zuwenig Wechselgeld gibt. 
Anders lässt es sich kaum erklären, warum du hier auf deinen Heldenstatus rumreitest, nach Anerkennung weinst und einen bunt equipten Char irgendwie mit "Leistung erbringen" in Verbindung bringst


----------



## J_0_T (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich weiss nich was beömeln heisst. ich denkmal lustig machen....
> 
> das heisst dass es einem vergönt wird wenn man mit anderen highend chars (highend dahergebrabbelt... dafür gibts sowieso keine definition) spass zu haben?
> 
> Und mit raidaufbau machst du dir keinen stress... tja dann biste meiner meinung nach nur n erbärmlicher flamer...



Kann sein muss aber nicht.

Ich sags ma so ich bin chaotisch... also mache ich mir keinen streß 24 spieler zu leiten die entweder 
A)twinks sind
 normale spieler sind

Habs schon ma ausprobiert... war ein fiasko... also mach ich mir keinen streß. Ich spiele das spiel weil ich streß abbauen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und mit dem lustig machen... joah... liegt an eurem such text... fehler, anforderungen die die ersteller selbst net haben etc. Armory is ein toller freund in dem punkt. Und dann wirds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 99% fragen nur an um sich ziehen zu lassen... un wenn du sagst das stimmt net... dann schau dir die vermeindlichen leute doch genauer an... wozu gibts es armory?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

was sollen jetzt wieder diese primaten-billig beleidigungen von eben... ?
habt ihr gerade schule aus gehabt und "pöbelt" ahahah... hier rum...

ich denkmal 13 seiten hast du eh nicht gelesen... worum es geht weisst du auch nicht daher setz ich dich von vorn herein auf igno....

jeder deiner beiträge ist nur gepöbel http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/user/420528-aufgeraucht/

von daher setz ich mich nich auf dein niveau herab....


----------



## Lari (29. Januar 2010)

Erinnert mich an letztes Wochenende, Random Raid 10er, ich mit dem Jäger dabei.
Tank blaues Zeug, vom Equip her eben so lala. Aber nun gut, wird man ja am Boss sehen.

Ende des Liedes: Der Tank war aufmerksam, sammelte flüchtende Adds ein, bekam eigentlich keinen enormen Schaden und vor allem überlebte er die Säbelpeitsche von Mark'Gar, während der MT (bei 3 Heilern!) umkippte. Nachgeguckt warum: 7 Sekunden keine Heals auf dem Maintank, abgesehen von etwa 5k Heilung durch laufende Hots.
Nachdem ich das angesprochen habe ging es los "Wir Heiler? Pah! Blauer Gimptank!" "Schau dir dochmal seinen Gearscore an!"

Anderes Beispiel:
Mein Jäger hat einen Gearscore von knapp 5400, macht an der Bosspuppe 5k - 5,5k Schaden. Im Raid entsprechend mehr.
Wenn ich dann PDK25 oder ICC gehe, steh ich zumeist im Mittelfeld vom Gearscore her, aber vom Schaden her find ich mich grundsätzlich unter den ersten dreien.
Auch hier versagt Gearscore. Das Equip mag zwar raidtauglich sein, aber der Spieler ist es nicht (Magier Ausdauersockel im Gürtel zum Beispiel, aber dicken Gearscore...).


----------



## Shintuargar (29. Januar 2010)

Marshmallows schrieb:


> Okay, gut, dann nehm ich das mit dem PTR wieder zurück.
> Atalante hat im 10 - ausser dem Professor, der am Montag genatzt wird - alles gelegt und im 25er wurde auch alles ausser Blutkönigin Lana'thel und Prfessor auch alles gelegt. öhh ich finde schon, dass man das Progress nennen kann.



Sorry, ich habe mit "meinem" 10er in ICC alles gelegt und im 25er stehen nur noch die Blutkönigin und der Professor (der uns leider bereits 3x bei 1% die A-Karte zeigte). Und wir sind alles, aber kein Progressraid....


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Altros schrieb:


> lol wenn ich hier so das alles sehe da filte mir ein spieler ein der meinte sei ein noob weiel sein GS oder wie die abkürzung ist sagte das ich nur grüne und blau sei, ich muste lachen wo der voll boon das sagte, als wir dan in dem Raid waren mekerte er weiter über mei equip er schaute nich mal nach bei Betrachten, die anderen sagte "naja so schlecht ist er ja auch nich" für ihm stande es fest ich bin ein noob ok meinte ich bin ein noob, es ging los wier kämpfen gegen den boss schaute auf mein dmg meter hmm bin schurke mein dps normal schaute auf sein dps hmm nur 1,9k dps hmm ick bin noob aber wunderte es mich das ich mit 10k dps der erste wa. im dmg  hatte ich 2kk mehr als er alter dachte ich und sagte im das auch mach mal schaden und heuel nich rumm du noob poste ihm mein dmg meter und er wa leise.
> 
> nach dem raid sagte er zu mir sry das ich dich so ferig gemacht habe aber mein gearscaner zeigte mir das an.
> 
> ...



Mag ja sein, dass dir Grammatik wurst is, aber ich hab nach dem zehnten Wort das lesen aufgehört. Mir ists egal, aber wenn du so schlampig Posts verfasst, wirst du schnell Selbstgespräche führen, weil keiner deine Posts liest und somit nicht antwortet. Du machst nach vier zeilen der ersten Punkt. Weisst du eigtl selbst, wo deine Sätze aufhören und wo sie anfangen? Wäre besser wenn du dir nicht um GS sorgen machen würdest, sondern um deine Bildung.


----------



## wsx3 (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> der typ wurde eben lvl 80... war tank...
> falsch ich hab ihm 50g zum anfangen geben...
> was heisst hier pöbel... so denkst du also... POEBEL AHAHAHA... naja der pöbler bist jedenfalls du....
> 
> du bist wohl ein king mit nem haar aufm sack und denkst du kannst schon dicke brötchen backen... naja der post war jedenfalls sinnfrei und gehirnlos



Nein du hast mich total missverstanden, ich veehre dich und deine Selbstlosigkeit! Wie du sogar von deinem edlen Roß steigst um den armen Casuals auf die Beine zu helfen, wie du uns teilhaben läßt an deiner allmächtigen Weisheit, ich finde das so göttlich das du, obwohl deines höheren Standes(!), sogar mit uns einen Monolog führst - Das gibt mir Hoffnung! Hoffnung eines Tages von dir lernen zu dürfen. Denn von Pros lernen heisst erfolgreich raiden lernen! Bitte, ich flehe dich an, lass uns teilhaben an deiner strahlenden Aura der Güte! Hier , du hast deinen Heiligenschein runterfallen lassen Herr !


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Kann sein muss aber nicht.
> 
> Ich sags ma so ich bin chaotisch... also mache ich mir keinen streß 24 spieler zu leiten die entweder
> A)twinks sind
> ...



in dem fall hast scho recht... viele lassen sich ziehen^^ aber nicht alle... 
sorry mit erbärmlich... spielst halt wie du willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausser lari hier hat halt einfach irgendwie keiner die lust oder sonstiges nen raid aufzubauen... aber überall mitgeschliffen werden wollen... <- genau sowas regt mich einfach nur auf


----------



## terminator111 (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ist das Game nicht schon genug verunstaltet worden?



naaiin du meckerst überhaupt nicht...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

wsx3 schrieb:


> Nein du hast mich total missverstanden, ich veehre dich und deine Selbstlosigkeit! Wie du sogar von deinem edlen Roß steigst um den armen Casuals auf die Beine zu helfen, wie du uns teilhaben läßt an deiner allmächtigen Weisheit, ich finde das so göttlich das du, obwohl deines höheren Standes(!), sogar mit uns einen Monolog führst - Das gibt mir Hoffnung! Hoffnung eines Tages von dir lernen zu dürfen. Denn von Pros lernen heisst erfolgreich raiden lernen! Bitte, ich flehe dich an, lass uns teilhaben an deiner strahlenden Aura der Güte! Hier , du hast deinen Heiligenschein runterfallen lassen Herr !



ja komm scho gut... 

bist wohl auch nur hier um threads kaputtzulabern... 

ich in deinem alter hatte jedenfalls andere dinge zu tun, jedenfalls am freitag nachmittag.... aber gut^^


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Oh man wsx3 xD War das ein schlechter Vierzeiler. Weisst du was Leute wie du gerne vergessen: Ihr kommt hier ins Forum, werft mit den besten Unfreundlichkeiten um euch, verarscht Leute, stellt sie wie Deppen dar. Dabei weisst du doch garnicht, wer hinter dem Monitor sitzt. Vlt ists ja dein bester Freund, oder ein Mensch, den du im RL sogar richtig sympathisch finden würdest und auch einen Heben gehen würdest mit dem. Und wegen solchen Posts verfallen Threads, in denen sich 2 Parteien evtl näher kommen möchten, oder das Kriegsbeil begraben mächten, zu FlameFallen. Keksgestalt versucht seit Anfang an Streitereien aus dem Weg zu gehen. Er postet lediglich, wie er denkt. Darf er so nicht denken? Müssen wir alle gleich sein, oder so lustig wie du wsx3? Machen nicht gerade diese unterschiedlichen Meinungen uns zu Menschen? Oder bist du Teil einer Maschinerie? 
Ich hab btw gestern zufällig zusammen mit einem von TempestLegends nem 22erHunter über 300g geschenkt, der nur 8g zum Beruf skillen haben wollte (btw ich bin ally, also noch ungewöhnlicher). Das hat nix mit "Hohem Ross" zu tun. Hättest du dich nicht gefreut, wenn man dir das geschenkt hätte in der Situation?


----------



## Captain Mosh (29. Januar 2010)

Es ist immer wieder herrlich zu lesen wie der TE versucht auf die Klasse seines Chars aufmerksam zu machen. 
Casuals, die das Spiel des Spaßes wegen spielen sind aber auch eine Pest! 

Jetzt bitte nicht wundern, aber ich hab da sone Theorie...
Skêlletôr, kann es sein, dass Du gerne HipHop hörst?


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (29. Januar 2010)

Ja ich bin mal weg.... heute ist freitag nachmittag... die kinder kommen aus der schule... das überlebt der thread eh nicht....

vllt komm ich nächste woche nochmal auf den thread zurück.... sorry lari und "threadkiller" (<- war jedenfalls deine signatur) würd mcih gern mit euch weiter unterhalten aber ich muss jetz 3h zug fahren...^^


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Captain Mosh, kann es sein das du Punker bist?
Nein, er hört kein HipHop, er hört House und Electro, genauso wie ich. Worauf willst du hinaus? Willst du noch ein zusätzliches Vorurteil in den Thread miteinbringen? Dann mach ich mal mit: Hast lange Haare und trägst schwarze Kleidung? Ist kein Angriff, aber so langsam wird das hier zum Flamethread, weil jeder gesagt hat, was zu sagen war und jetzt irgendwie nurnoch provokativ hin und her geschmissen wird.


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

Ich geh ICC10 immer Random, mal schließ ich mich an, mal start ich selbst ne Grp.

Wnn ich dann mitbekomm, daß jemand anfängt von GS zu faseln, bin entweder ich weg oder er wird kommentarlos von mir gekickt.

Warum? Wenn jemand auf GS Wert legt, kann man sich schonmal relativ sicher sein, daß der jenige nicht mit allzu viel Klassenverständnis aufwarten kann.

GS richtet sich nur nach Itemlevel und berücksichtigt nicht ob man overcapt ist oder sinnfrei sockelt, verzaubert etc.

Die Aussagekraft von GS tendiert sehr stark gen 0.


----------



## Enyalios (29. Januar 2010)

Marshmallows schrieb:


> Captain Mosh, kann es sein das du Punker bist?
> Nein, er hört kein HipHop, er hört House und Electro, genauso wie ich. Worauf willst du hinaus? Willst du noch ein zusätzliches Vorurteil in den Thread miteinbringen? Dann mach ich mal mit: Hast lange Haare und trägst schwarze Kleidung? Ist kein Angriff, aber so langsam wird das hier zum Flamethread, weil jeder gesagt hat, was zu sagen war und jetzt irgendwie nurnoch provokativ hin und her geschmissen wird.



Auch ne Art die 7 Tage Sperre zu umgehen. Werd das mal melden und werde mich nicht darüber wundern sollte der Mod feststellen das es sich bei deiner IP um dieselbe wie bei Genomchen handelt.


----------



## Lari (29. Januar 2010)

zum +1 Post degradiert.


----------



## Enyalios (29. Januar 2010)

Naja, mich wunderts ja weniger das er sich quasi selbst entlarvt.Normal melde ich ja keine Leute, aber bei Genomchen mache ich die ausnahme doch gern.


----------



## Sorallia (29. Januar 2010)

Ich liebe solche themen immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nunja zu den casuals ich denke mal deren problem ist nicht nur das sie sobald sie 80 sind und epics sammeln gleich mit in den endcontent wollen sondern das sich alle oft spieler den weg über raids wie Naxx, obsi, maly, uldu und pdk erarbeitet haben. Ich meine damit nicht das item sammeln sondern schlichtweg die Erfahrung wie man in einem raid spielt, das mangelt bei den gelegenheitsspielern oft.

 Ich mein mir sind bereits dd´s begegnet in raids und heros die der festen meinung wahren Bedrohung zu sammeln währe dd arbeit und das hätte ja nichts damit zu tun wer tank ist ^^ und nun die 1000&#8364; frage: Würded ihr solche leute in einen Raid nehmen ? Denke mal nein.

Also ich verstehe den Thema eröffner scho recht gut. Pro gamer (nicht immer dauerzocker) werden runtergemacht weil sie mehr erfahrung haben und das ist net richtig. Kenne genug pro gamer die zocken am tag mal 1-2 stunden und ansonsten nur für raids mal nen abend lang. Wenn dann die kleinen solche leute als Rl looser beschimpfen haben sie blos keinerlei argumente gefunden und versuchen sich damit besser zu fühlen.

Also mal abgesehen das Gearscore nicht ganz so unwichtig ist. Denn wer mal nachdenkt sieht bei dem addon auch das ein hoher score nur erreicht wird wenn man seiner klasse und skillung her die richtigen items trägt. Das heist ein Tank kann item lev 264 plattenstiefel für pala heals tragen dann hat er zwar guten item lev durchschnitt bei addons wie Elitistgroup aber gearscore zieht ihm punkte ab weil ein tank mit heal sachen nix bringt. Und wer sich immernoch über GS aufregt denkt mal nach evtl habt ihr ja einfach nur zu viele fehler bei der zusammenstellung eurer talente, items, verzauberungen sockel etc. gemacht.



> GS richtet sich nur nach Itemlevel und berücksichtigt nicht ob man overcapt ist oder sinnfrei sockelt, verzaubert etc.
> 
> Die Aussagekraft von GS tendiert sehr stark gen 0.



Das stimmt nicht GS zählt nicht das item lev zusammen oder so sondern es verteilt punkte danach ob für deine skillung und klasse das item sinnvoll ist. Somit ist es aussage kräftiger als manch andere addons :-p


----------



## Todeshieb (29. Januar 2010)

Gearscore zeigt mir den Equipstand (nicht den Skill!) eines Spielers an. Was ist daran so falsch? Ich als Raidleader finde das Addon nützlich - natürlich wird nicht blind nach Gearscore eingeladen, aber es ist ein Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## Serawyn (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

also ich weiß nicht, bei uns auf Gilneas gibts das Gewhine nicht.

Vielleicht krieg ichs auch nicht mit weil ich meistens nur Abends ein paar Stunden online bin,
aber im Großen und Ganzen würd ich einfach mal behaupten herrscht bei uns das Motto
"Leben und leben lassen" (wobei das nur mein persönlicher Eindruck ist, kann auch 
sein dass es nur an mir vorübergezogen ist).

Ich gehe nicht regelmäßig raiden, mein Equip besteht zum größten Teil aus den Triumphmarken
und ich gebe zu schön des öfteren minimal schlechtere Equip-Teile aus Styling-Gründen 
abgelehnt zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist schon des Öfteren aufgefallen, dass im /2  mit sehr hohen Anforderungen an Equip
und DPS, nach Leuten für ICC und Co. gesucht wurde (btw. bei uns ist eher die Flamerei recht hoch, 
weil die Leute nicht im LFG-Chan suchen sondern im Handelschan)

Allerdings in 90% der Fälle wage ich zu behaupten, dass die Leute die hohe Erwartungen 
an andere hatten, diese Erwartungen meisten selbst nicht einmal mit ihrem Char erfüllen konnten
(mein objektiver Eindruck) - Von daher: Wayne... Bei sowas geht mir allgemein die Lust flöten.
Nicht weil ich nicht mitgenommen werden würde, sondern weil ich mir und vorallem anderen keinen 
unnötigen Stress machen möchte.

Ob GS dabei im Spiel war/ist: Ich weiß es nicht und es ist mir auch egal (manche benutzen das glaub
ich gern um sich wichtig zu machen/wichtig zu fühlen <- Auch mein objektiver Eindruck).


Ich bevorzuge es gerne ab und zu mit meiner Gilde gemütlich eine Runde PDK zu machen, gerne auch
mal die guten alten Retro-Instanzen MC/BWL...

Ab und an mal mit ein paar Bekannten den neuen Content beschnüffeln und einfach nur einen
schönen und entspannten Abend erleben.

Themen wie Gearscore etc. kamen dabei NIE auf, was vermutlich daran lag, dass man sich untereinander kennt.

Und da man einen gewissen Gearscore niemals von mir erwartet hat, erwarte ich ihn auch von keinem anderen 
oder würde jemand anderen nach seinem Equip beurteilen (egal ob Gildie, Bekannter oder 100%-Random,
auch wenns vllt. 20 Minuten mehr und einige Wipes bedeuten sollte).


Respektive: Das Addon wirds bei mir niemals geben und wer meint mich danach beurteilen zu müssen: Bitte...


In diesem Sinne schönes Wochenende


Liebe Grüße

Sera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todeshieb (29. Januar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wnn ich dann mitbekomm, daß jemand anfängt von GS zu faseln, bin entweder ich weg oder er wird kommentarlos von mir gekickt.
> 
> Warum? Wenn jemand auf GS Wert legt, kann man sich schonmal relativ sicher sein, daß der jenige nicht mit allzu viel Klassenverständnis aufwarten kann.
> 
> Die Aussagekraft von GS tendiert sehr stark gen 0.



Fail


----------



## Marshmallows (29. Januar 2010)

Enyalios, ich habe mich nie versteckt. Ich habe mich nur von euch im letzten Thread mitreissen lassen, wobei mir der Kragen unberechtigterweise geplatzt ist und ich mich sogar mit den Mods angelgt habe, was nicht meine Absicht war. Ich habe mich gestern/heute Mittag selbst reportet und warte seitdem auf Antwort der Mods. Dieses Thema interessiert mich sehr und das war auch der Grund, warum ich mich so mitreissen habe lassen.
Ich will auch nicht heimlich die Sperre umgehen, oder die Autorität der Mods in Frage stellen. Nur ist es ein Unterschied, sich kicken zu lassen, in der Ecke zu stehen und sauer zu sein, als seinen Fehler einzugestehen. In dem Sinne warte ich auf die Mods, inbesondere Firun, dem ich extrem Unrecht getan hab.


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

Zum Thema Gearscore nochmal.

OK, kann sein das die Items mit der Skillung abgeglichen werden, aber es wird nicht auf die stats an sich geschaut.

Soll heißen, nur weil ein Item was aus ICC kommt, ist es noch lang nicht besser wie eines aus z.B. PDK.
Wenn ich durch das ICC Teil Hit oder WK overcappe und gleichzeitig Krit, ArP oder was auch immer mit meinem PDK Teil verliere,m hab ich zwar einen höheren GS, aber die schlechtere Itemwahl getroffen.


----------



## Sorallia (29. Januar 2010)

> Ich gehe nicht regelmäßig raiden



da haste scho den grund des themas verpasst. Es geht ja darum das sich dauer raider und erfolgsjäger gern untereinander aufhalten wollen und es satt haben das gelegenheitsspieler und raider sich dann über gearscore zb aufregen.

Ich mein lasst die hardcore raider einfach mal in ruhe ihre erfolge jagen und gut. immerhin Pvpler packen das auch die sagen zu den top leuten in arena auch eher respekt als das sie die zuflamen und runtermachen nur weil sie halt mal sich mehr reinhängen ins game. Macht das doch auchma bei pve sachen wie raids so und alle sind ein stück fröhlicher in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tipp: wer in /2 channel liest das ein raid nur leute mit hohen anforderungen sucht und man sie nicht hat. Nicht flamen oder rummotzen sondern lasst den leuten auch mal ihren ehrgeiz nach erfolgen in raids das ist ihr gutes recht.


----------



## Serawyn (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> da haste scho den grund des themas verpasst. Es geht ja darum das sich dauer raider und erfolgsjäger gern untereinander aufhalten wollen und es satt haben das gelegenheitsspieler und raider sich dann über gearscore zb aufregen.
> 
> Ich mein lasst die hardcore raider einfach mal in ruhe ihre erfolge jagen und gut. immerhin Pvpler packen das auch die sagen zu den top leuten in arena auch eher respekt als das sie die zuflamen und runtermachen nur weil sie halt mal sich mehr reinhängen ins game. Macht das doch auchma bei pve sachen wie raids so und alle sind ein stück fröhlicher in wow
> 
> ...




Richtig! Jedem das Seine, "Leben und Leben lassen" wie oben schon erwähnt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> Ich mein mir sind bereits dd´s begegnet in raids und heros die der festen meinung wahren Bedrohung zu sammeln währe dd arbeit und das hätte ja nichts damit zu tun wer tank ist ^^ und nun die 1000€ frage: Würded ihr solche leute in einen Raid nehmen ? Denke mal nein.



Letzte Woche bin ich als Tank random PDK10 gegangen. 
Der andere Tank hat zu Beginn darauf hingewiesen, daß er zum ersten mal hier drin ist. 

Dann kamen b´natürlich gleich die Sprüche wie, "Ne das hat kein Sinn, will hier schnell durch. Kick den mal"
Ich hab dann gesagt, daß wenn er gekickt wird ich auch weg bin. Dann hieß plötzlich, "OK, 1. Boss gucken wir uns mal an"

Ich bin mit ihm ins TS, hab ihm gesagt was er tun soll und warum. Nach 45 min. und 2 Wipes bei Anub waren wir durch.

Ergebnis: 1 frustrierter Spieler weniger und gleichzeitig 1 Tank mehr, der sich in PDK auskennt.


----------



## J_0_T (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> Ich liebe solche themen immer wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Dranay (29. Januar 2010)

Ich persönlich benutz den Gearscore nur, um mir die Zeit zu sparen den Leuten ihr EQ genau anzusehen.

Mal ehrlich. Bevor GS kam, musste man ewig hin stehen und sich das EQ einer Person angucken. Jetzt reichts einfach mit der Maus drüber zu gehen und man sieht, was sie ca. anhaben.
Ich will nicht nur imba equipte Leute dabei haben, aber ich benutz GS um einen gewissen EQ-Stand einzuhalten.

Und wer sagt, dass Gearscore bescheuert sei, der sollte es dann bitte auch unterlassen überhaupt einen Blick (via Rechtsklick auf den Avatar) auf die Ausrüstung der Anderen zu werfen. Das is nämlich genau das Gleiche.

Also bevor ihr GS flamed, denkt doch erstmal nach!


PS: Ich finds auch scheiße, wenn mans mit dem GS übertreibt, aber wie gesagt Equipcheck muss schon sein.


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Fail



Nö!

Wie ich so sinvolle Posts gern hab.


----------



## Potpotom (29. Januar 2010)

Leute, ich denke nicht das hier irgendjemand einen Spiele nur anhand der GS-Bewertung raussschmeisst oder aufnimmt. Zum ersten Aussortieren ist das doch völlig legitim - wenn du einen Randomraid aufstellst und dort ein offensichtlich zu schwacher Char in die Reihe stellt brauchst du nichtmal mehr seinen Char betrachten weil dich im Tooltip schon ne fette 4000 anlacht.

Da gibts auch nichts mehr mit "Skill ist wichtiger" oder sonstwas, dann isser einfach zu schwach und man braucht nicht erst seinen Char zu prüfen. Und ja... wenn ich einen Randomraid aufstelle melden sich oft genug Leute mit einem GS von knapp 4000, früher musste man den Char betrachten und fix überfliegen - heute schau ich auf den Tooltip und fertig.

Die 5-15 Mann die mir dann noch unbekannt sind schaue ich mir so oder so genauer an - da fällt das wohl auf wenn ein Warri nur Int sockelt und auf ZM verzaubert. 

Ansonsten gilt, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst - da ist nichts mit schlechter Noob nimmt guten Leuten den Platz weg - und ganz sicher schmeissen die wenigsten einen wieder raus weil da plötzlich noch einer mit 100 GS-Punkten mehr auftaucht.

--- 

Manchmal machen die Leute aus einer Mücke aber echt nen Elefanten. Ob mit oder ohne GS - zu schwache Leute fliegen vor Beginn raus und werden ersetzt. Völig Wurscht ob Casual oder Pro mit nem Twink.


----------



## dragonfire1803 (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> Ich mein mir sind bereits dd´s begegnet in raids und heros die der festen meinung wahren Bedrohung zu sammeln währe dd arbeit und das hätte ja nichts damit zu tun wer tank ist ^^ und nun die 1000€ frage: Würded ihr solche leute in einen Raid nehmen ? Denke mal nein.



Haben die das wirklich gedacht? lol das würde erklären warum antanken lassen aus der Mode gekommen ist. Das sind bestimmt die, die sich durch Inis nur durchziehen lassen.


----------



## Sorallia (29. Januar 2010)

> Letzte Woche bin ich als Tank random PDK10 gegangen.
> Der andere Tank hat zu Beginn darauf hingewiesen, daß er zum ersten mal hier drin ist.



Das ist was anderes er hat ja bereits zugegeben er ist neu in der raid inni und hat sich mühe gegeben und hat sich auch dinge erklären lassen. Mein beispiel war auf die unverbesserlichen leute gerichtet die ja leider nun auch T9 fast gratis bekommen und einfach nicht grp fähig sind und auch keinen plan vom spiel haben bzw haben wollen.

Klar das game soll spaß machen aber in raids hat sich jeder daran zu halten dem rest der grp den spaß nicht zu versauen. Viele fühlen sich ja sofort angegriffen wenn man was erklärt was sie im moment falsch machen zb das sie net nur stur dps machen sollen sondern antanken lassen auf aggro achten aufpassen wo sie hinlaufen etc. dann schreien sie wieder los das pro gamer rl looser sind aber sehen nicht ein das sie selbst 9 anderen leuten nen ganzen raid versaut haben.

ps.: der tank den ich da meinte war ich selber und das problem war net das tanken sondern dd´s die alles nutzen um selber aggro aufzubauen ^^ kennt sicher jeder das es einige off krieger schurken und sonstige dd´s gibt die mit absicht aggro aufbauende fähigkeiten nutzen. zb spötticher schlag, spott, rüstung zerreisen usw.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (29. Januar 2010)

Lieber TE:
Würdest du mit mir ICC wollen und das erste was du mir unter die Nase reibst ist dein GS von over5000 dann würd ich mir trotzdem dein Equip angucken.
GS hin oder her das Addon täuscht über einige Tatsachen hinweg. Zum einem gibt es genügend Items mit niedrigerem GS die mehr Dps bei einem DD bringen.
Zum anderem kommt es ja auch auf die Zusammenstellung an.
Und trotzdem könnt ich nicht sehen wie engargiert du spielst, wie du dich deinen Mitspielern gegenüber verhältst und ob du tatsächlich skill hast oder einfach nur mitgezogen wurdest.
Bei mir auf dem Server gibt es zwar sogar sinnlosere unsitten (Itemlvl?) Aber wenn mich jemand nach meinem Gearscore fragen würde, den wüsst ich gar nicht und das kam auch noch nie vor.
Ich selbst achte zwar auf mein eigenes Equip und nutze Rawr um anständig zu Sockeln und zu schauen welches Item theoretisch mehr DPS bringt, stelle aber nicht die Anforderung an andere. Da reicht es mir wenn das Equip halbwegs sinnvoll aussieht so weit ich das für die jeweillige Klasse beurteilen kann.


----------



## Enyalios (29. Januar 2010)

Marshmallows schrieb:


> Ich will auch nicht heimlich die Sperre umgehen, oder die Autorität der Mods in Frage stellen.



Achso, deshalb eröffnet man einen neuen Account weil man das nicht will. Und die Autorität untergräbt man somit auch nicht wenn man berechtigterweise einen 7 Tage-Bann bekommt und 2 Tage später wieder postet. Naja, müssen eh die Mods entscheiden...


----------



## J_0_T (29. Januar 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Lieber TE:
> Würdest du mit mir ICC wollen und das erste was du mir unter die Nase reibst ist dein GS von over5000 dann würd ich mir trotzdem dein Equip angucken.
> GS hin oder her das Addon täuscht über einige Tatsachen hinweg. Zum einem gibt es genügend Items mit niedrigerem GS die mehr Dps bei einem DD bringen.
> Zum anderem kommt es ja auch auf die Zusammenstellung an.
> ...



Gute idee... sofern alles einen sinn macht is es ja kein problem... da is mir der rest egal... selbst wenn er die ini nicht kennt. In dem fall geb ich der person die chance zu zeigen was sie kann und wenn sie gut is merkt man sich den namen und wenn was geplannt is fragt man seine leute an.

GS verwässert nur den blick auf den rest der figur.


----------



## schlegin (29. Januar 2010)

Ich persöndlich finde es einfach nur peindlich wenn jemand schreibt: lfm raid XXX GS check mitte Dala. Dann heisst es sorry zu low. 
Wenn man trozdem mit darf (weil sie keine gruppe zusammenkriegen) und diejenige person weit weit unter einem liegt im DPS.
Noch peindlicher ist es wenn für eine 0815 hero ini eine gruppe mit GS gesucht wird.

GS ist einfach die neue potenz zu recount.
Früher hies es min. 5k DPS heute ist es halt einfach min. 5k GS


----------



## J_0_T (29. Januar 2010)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Achso, deshalb eröffnet man einen neuen Account weil man das nicht will. Und die Autorität untergräbt man somit auch nicht wenn man berechtigterweise einen 7 Tage-Bann bekommt und 2 Tage später wieder postet. Naja, müssen eh die Mods entscheiden...



genau, das schlimmste was passieren kann das es nen berma hagelt weil man die benutzerbestimmungen des boards verletzt hat.


----------



## Karius (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> T9 fast gratis bekommen



Ich fand das "fast" immer noch recht anstrengend. Jeden Tag durch zig Heros durchrushen mit allen Beschwernissen die da so auftreten (siehe auch dieser Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) fand ich teilweise recht mühsam. 

Ne Woche gefühlt Vollzeitspielen hat grade mal für 2 T9 Teile gereicht. 

Es passiert ja immer wieder das Gruppen mal nicht durchkommen, Leute abspringen oder es aus diversen anderen Gründen länger dauert, nicht funktioniert oder was auch immer. 

Klar ist eine Woche vergleichweise nicht viel gegenüber früher. Aber ne Woche Vollzeit ist auch nicht grade wenig, wenn einem die Vergleichsmöglichkeit fehlt. 

Vor allem wurden mir ständig die brauchbaren Drops vor der Nase weggedisst. :/

Um mit ein paar T9 Teilen durch Marken, die man auch noch sockeln, enchanten usw muss, bist du immer noch nicht so wirklich der Chef in ICC. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz umsonst gibts die Teile immer noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der anderen Seite sind die brauchbaren Sachen sehr vielfältig, sodass man nicht ewig einzelnen Slots nachlaufen muss. 

Mit genug Gold (das ich glücklicherweise habe) und etlichen alten Marken gings dann einigermaßen. Fullepic in ca. einer Woche. T9 2er Bonus inkl. 

Damit kann man dann zumindest schon mal PdK gehen.


----------



## Sorallia (29. Januar 2010)

man merkt die meisten hier wolen weder verstehen was gearscore wirklich ist noch wollen einsehen warum einige raids darauf wert legen.

Also um es zusammenzufassen: Gearscore ist eine punktzahl eines items die sich zusammen setzt aus: Itemstufe, Nützlichkeit für die klasse und skillung, socklung, verzauberung
Das heist wer ein Super item das nicht zur klasse und skillung passt trägt und das auch noch weder sockelt und verzaubert hat nen niedrigen Gearscore.

Zu lesen ist das hier einige andere addons nutzen um extakt die selben dinge zu sehen wie ein gs addon das macht aber selbst die regen sich hier auf nur weil sie denken das wenn man 1 raid addon das alles zusammenfast nutzt man ja so ein gimp ist im vergleich zu denen die lieber flamen und 4 addons nutzen um die ganzen infos angezeigt zu bekommen ^^

Und nochma die frage was ist für Raids die gern schnell und möglichst wipe frei durch ne raid inni wollen so schlimm dran wenn sie Gearscore nehmen um auszuwählen wer mit kann ? Immerhin da sehen sie ob der betreffende kandidad seine ausrüstung seiner skillung die er hat auch gut angepasst hat um seine effektivität zu steigern.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> Also mal abgesehen ds Gearscore nicht ganz so unwichtig ist. Denn wer mal nachdenkt sieht bei dem addon auch das ein hoher score nur erreicht wird wenn man seiner klasse und skillung her die richtigen items trägt. Das heist ein Tank kann item lev 264 plattenstiefel für pala heals tragen dann hat er zwar guten item lev durchschnitt bei addons wie Elitistgroup aber gearscore zieht ihm punkte ab weil ein tank mit heal sachen nix bringt. Und wer sich immernoch über GS aufregt denkt mal nach evtl habt ihr ja einfach nur zu viele fehler bei der zusammenstellung eurer talente, items, verzauberungen sockel etc. gemacht.
> 
> Das stimmt nicht GS zählt nicht das item lev zusammen oder so sondern es verteilt punkte danach ob für deine skillung und klasse das item sinnvoll ist. Somit ist es aussage kräftiger als manch andere addons :-p



Na wer ElitistGroup nur Benutzt um Itemlvl zu checken ist ja mal selten Blöd. ElitistGroup ist eines der addons die dir auf einem Blick zeigen ob was total vermurxt verzaubert oder gesockelt ist oder ob es sich überhaupt um ein für die Klasse geeignetes Item handelt. Ausserdem bringt ElitistGroup die Erfahrung des Chars mit ein und ist wohl viel eher geeignet wie ein blosses Gearscore addon.


----------



## Natar (29. Januar 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Na wer ElitistGroup nur Benutzt um Itemlvl zu checken ist ja mal selten Blöd. ElitistGroup ist eines der addons die dir auf einem Blick zeigen ob was total vermurxt verzaubert oder gesockelt ist oder ob es sich überhaupt um ein für die Klasse geeignetes Item handelt. Ausserdem bringt ElitistGroup die Erfahrung des Chars mit ein und ist wohl viel eher geeignet wie ein blosses Gearscore addon.




und auch da wird nur die erfahrung des chars und nicht jene des spielers miteinberechnet


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (29. Januar 2010)

Also ich weiss ja nicht. Ich erinner mich mal ca. 1,5 Jahre zurück. Zu BC Zeiten. Da hiess es noch im Handelschannel:

Suche 1 Tank, 1 Schamanen Heiler und 1 Magier für ZA
/w me mit Stats

Und dann schrieb mal dahin:

1500 Schadenszauber, 33% Crit, 13k Mana

Und dann wurde man invitet. So tolle Sachen wie Erfolge und Gearscore gabs da nicht und alle waren zufrieden und glücklich.

Ich persöhnlich verstehe es wenn jemand schnell und unkompliziert durch einen Raid will oder Hardmodes machen will das er nach dem Clear Erfolg fragt.
Ich verstehe einen Equip Check wenn es um bestimmte Dinge gibt.

Aber was ich die letzten Tage so lese, platzt mir bald die Hutschnur. Wir haben im Moment den Flammenllevi als Weekly und es gibt echt Leute, die dafür einen Gearscore von 5k verlangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fürn Levi? Wozu bitte.

Diese ganze Gearscore scheisse suckt gewaltig und wenn ich hier lese das manche Leute GS in der Hero abchecken und Leute mit niedrigem GS kicken nur weil sie schnell durchwollen, kommt mir die Kotze hoch.
Ich als Tank mit für Heros überdurchschnittlichem Equip gehe mit JEDEM egal wie gut oder schlecht er Equipt ist durch die Hcs. Manchmal dauerts halt 10 Minuten länger aber wen juckts. Anstatt die Leute zu kicken solltet ihr euch mal an die eigene Nase fassen und daran denken das ihr auch genau dort standet wie so mancher frischer 80er.
Ich hab Leute erlebt die anstatt mit 80 Heros zu machen lieber Gold gefarmt haben um sich Equip zu kaufen weil sie Angst hatten das sie zu schlecht für Hc Inis sind. 

Da wundert man sich doch über nix mehr.


----------



## Sorallia (29. Januar 2010)

elitist group ist das selbe wie gs nur zeigt es keine punktzahl und es zeigt alles leicht verständlicher aufgeschlüsselt von daher ist nicht übel. Aber warum meckern dann leute die Eg nutzen über leute die Gs nutzen wo beides das selbe ist nur das eine halt ausführlich und das andere kompakt ?

btw: elitistgroup zeigt die raid erfahung nicht immer korrekt an ^^ war mit meinem main ca 15 mal naxx 10 wenn nich sogar öfter laut Elitistgrp habe ich dort nie ein fuß reingesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist auch bei anderen raids so das die anzeige net hinhaut. aber ok jedes addon hat noch kleine macken wird sich sicher bessern.


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> man merkt die meisten hier wolen weder verstehen was gearscore wirklich ist noch wollen einsehen warum einige raids darauf wert legen.
> 
> Also um es zusammenzufassen: Gearscore ist eine punktzahl eines items die sich zusammen setzt aus: Itemstufe, Nützlichkeit für die klasse und skillung, socklung, verzauberung
> Das heist wer ein Super item das nicht zur klasse und skillung passt trägt und das auch noch weder sockelt und verzaubert hat nen niedrigen Gearscore.



Macht GS einen Unterschied zwischen....

Steinen: 
20 Wk - 20 Hit - 20 Str - 20 Arp...?
10 Str/10 Krit - 10 Str/10 Haste...?

Achtet GS darauf ob es mathematisch sinn macht einen Sockelboni mitzunehmen?

Achtet GS darauf ob der Char unter bzw. über den wichtigen Caps liegt?

Wenn du diese Fragen mit JA beantworten kannst, nehm ich alles schlechte was ich über GS sagte zurück.

Wenn nicht, ist GS nur eine weitere billige E-Peen verlängerung, die für Spieler die ihre Klasse verstehen ein Witz ist.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> elitist group ist das selbe wie gs nur zeigt es keine punktzahl und es zeigt alles leicht verständlicher aufgeschlüsselt von daher ist nicht übel. Aber warum meckern dann leute die Eg nutzen über leute die Gs nutzen wo beides das selbe ist nur das eine halt ausführlich und das andere kompakt ?



Ich mecker nicht darüber das man das Addon benutzt, ich mecker über den Missbrauch den einige damit betreiben und darüber das man sich zu sehr auf solche Dinge verlässt.

Ich für meinen Teil habe EG installiert mache aber nur äusserst seltend davon Gebrauch. GS kenn ich nur hier aussem Buffed Forum das ist auf Kel'Thuzad nicht so verbreitet. Zu meiner Schande muss ich auch gestehen das ich nie wirklich betroffen war von nicht bestandenen Gearchecks da ich seit Kara damals eigentlich immer auf dem aktuellem Equipstand war und mit den Twinks auch zumindest noch ne grobe Vorstellung hatte was jeweils erforderlich ist.
Wenn ich mir aber Vorstell wie das für jemanden ist der Newbie im Game ist.. da steht man vermutlich erstmal im Wald und sieht die Bäume nicht. DAnn kommt auch noch so´n Clown und meint:"Du kommst hier nicht rein, keine Disku..Basta dein GS ist zu low!" 
Da würd ich wohl auch recht ungehalten drauf reagieren.


----------



## Sorallia (29. Januar 2010)

gearscore gibt dir bei steinen nicht für jeden einzelnen schlechte punkte aber zb ein meele der nen zaubermachtstein sockelt bekommt dafür weniger punkte. soweit macht es unterschiede.

Da hitcap waffenkunde und krit für jeden noch so deppen spieler verständlich sind und in magazinen wirklich idiotensicher erklärt werden würde ich darauf eh keinen wert setzen das zu beurtelen ob jemand hitcap hat oder net sieht man im recount. Ob man nun Tempowertung oder Zaubermacht, stärge etc bevorzugt ist jedem selbst überlassen da jeder seinen char etwas anders spielt und jemand der mehr wert auf haste legt als auf stng, ap, zm oder bew macht nicht notwenigerweise mehr dmg.

aber wie oben erwähnt elitistgrp macht den selben unterschied bei sockeln ^^ einziger punkt elitistgrp ist ausführlicher in der anzeige bei gs gibts punktzahl hoch oder niedrig und gut ist.



> :"Du kommst hier nicht rein, keine Disku..Basta dein GS ist zu low!"
> Da würd ich wohl auch recht ungehalten drauf reagieren.



wer ist da denn der größere noob ? Ein raidlead der drauf achtet das der raid einen gewissen grundstein hat oder derjenige der lieber rumschreit das alle böse sind anstatt mal nachzufragen was er denn falsch hat und wie er sich verbessern kann damit er nächstes mal mit darf ?


----------



## Esda (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> da haste scho den grund des themas verpasst. Es geht ja darum das sich dauer raider und erfolgsjäger gern untereinander aufhalten wollen und es satt haben das gelegenheitsspieler und raider sich dann über gearscore zb aufregen.



Danke, du sagst genau das, was hier Einige denken aber oft keine Lust haben es zu sagen. 
Warum? weil man geflamt wird. Von wem? Von Leuten, die sich persönlich ans Bein gepisst fühlen.

Das ist witzigerweise in der deutschen Community vier schlimmer als in der englischen. 
Ich les mir ganz gern die Threads auf mmo durch und natürlich wird auch da über die Casual-/Prosache gestritten und es gibt eine Menge Q.Q. Trotzdem schaffen die es irgendwie, mehr Themen zu eröffnen zu Spielinhalten, Klassenfragen oder diversen Dingen, die nicht ausschließlich die Community betreffen. 
Deswegen kann ich diese Foren auch irgendwie ernster nehmen. Zumindest, was Spielinhalte betrifft und sich nicht um 'bin ich nett?', 'böser Gearscore!' oder 'mimimi, wir Casuals/Pros...'


----------



## Karius (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> Ob man nun Tempowertung oder Zaubermacht, stärge etc bevorzugt ist jedem selbst überlassen da jeder seinen char etwas anders spielt und jemand der mehr wert auf haste legt als auf stng, ap, zm oder bew macht nicht notwenigerweise mehr dmg.



Da bin ich absolut anderer Ansicht. Grade daran sieht man oft wer sich mit der Theorie auskennt. Es macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied welchen Stat man bevorzugt. Sockel als Arkanmage mal Crit und bewirb dich bei einer Raidgilde.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> wer ist da denn der größere noob ? Ein raidlead der drauf achtet das der raid einen gewissen grundstein hat oder derjenige der lieber rumschreit das alle böse sind anstatt mal nachzufragen was er denn falsch hat und wie er sich verbessern kann damit er nächstes mal mit darf ?



Entschuldige ich wollte die Situation etwas überspitzt darstellen, was zweifelsohne nach hinten losgegangen ist.


----------



## Gamor (29. Januar 2010)

also wer rumheult, dass gearscore scheiße der hat einfach nen niedrigen gs und wills net aktzeptieren.
gs ist dazu da, dass man die qaulität der items "messen" kann. zu naxx zeiten hieß es immer "suche healer 2k zm und tank mind 32k hp unbuffed!"
dann meinten plötzlich immer alle "ach hp und zm is doch nich alles... mimimi"... is ja auch so aber jetzt stell dir mal vor es gäbe kein gearscore...
dann dauert es mind. 20 minuten bis du bei nem 25er raid bei jedem einzelnd das equip durchchecken musst. mit gearscore fährt man mal eben mit der maus
über grid, oder was auch immer, oder klickt sich eben im recount rein und schon sieht man wer nicht das passende equip für den jeweiligen raid aufweisen kann


----------



## Sorallia (29. Januar 2010)

> Da bin ich absolut anderer Ansicht. Grade daran sieht man oft wer sich mit der Theorie auskennt. Es macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied welchen Stat man bevorzugt. Sockel als Arkanmage mal Crit und bewirb dich bei einer Raidgilde.



dann hast du anscheinend nicht soviel praktische erfahrung wie du meinst ^^ ist nicht bös gemeint. Folgendes Beispiel ein durchnitts pc also meine alte krücke wo ich oft auchma ne sehr niedrige fps von 4 habe wenn ich da alles auf haste setze und die nichtmal ausnutzen kann weil das game nicht flüssig ist bringt das rein gar nichts dann ist es sinvoller für den spieler den haste soweit auszubauen wie man es selber spielen kann und dann auf direkten dmg bonus gehen. 

Und ja ich bin selbst ein böser noob ddler ^^ ich bevorzuge ausgeglichene werte und setze auf konstante dps leistung die zwar nicht top aber auch nicht flop ist. ich fidne das besser als auf krampf top dd sein zu wollen dann womöglich auchnoch ausaggro. Und alle die nun sagen das ist doch die sache vom tank aggro zu halten ab in die ecke schämt euch ^^ ein dd der dps der eigenen aggrokontrolle vorzieht ist nicht grp fähig.


----------



## Natar (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> dann hast du anscheinend nicht soviel praktische erfahrung wie du meinst ^^ ist nicht bös gemeint. Folgendes Beispiel ein durchnitts pc also meine alte krücke wo ich oft auchma ne sehr niedrige fps von 4 habe wenn ich da alles auf haste setze und die nichtmal ausnutzen kann weil das game nicht flüssig ist bringt das rein gar nichts dann ist es sinvoller für den spieler den haste soweit auszubauen wie man es selber spielen kann und dann auf direkten dmg bonus gehen.
> 
> Und ja ich bin selbst ein böser noob ddler ^^ ich bevorzuge ausgeglichene werte und setze auf konstante dps leistung die zwar nicht top aber auch nicht flop ist. ich fidne das besser als auf krampf top dd sein zu wollen dann womöglich auchnoch ausaggro. Und alle die nun sagen das ist doch die sache vom tank aggro zu halten ab in die ecke schämt euch ^^ ein dd der dps der eigenen aggrokontrolle vorzieht ist nicht grp fähig.



bewirb dich mal bei einer anständigen raidgilde mit einem schlechten pc


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die nehmen keine ausreden wie "für meinen ping ist der hastewert grad ideal, darum hab ich nur einen sekundär wichtigen wert gesockelt


----------



## Karius (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> dann hast du anscheinend nicht soviel praktische erfahrung wie du meinst ^^
> 
> ... ich bevorzuge ausgeglichene werte und setze auf konstante dps leistung die zwar nicht top aber auch nicht flop ist. ich fidne das besser als auf krampf top dd sein zu wollen dann womöglich auchnoch ausaggro.



Ne hast recht, ich weiss wirklich nicht wovon ich rede und ehrlich gesagt schäme ich mich dafür auch ein bisschen. 
Leider haben das schon andere spitz bekommen. Du weisst ja, nur die Noobs hier im Forum dürfen in blau posten. ^^


----------



## Sorallia (29. Januar 2010)

Eine Gilde ist anständig wenn sie sich um ihre member kümmert nicht wenn sie jeden zu etwas zwingt ^^ aber das ist ansichtssache

ich sagte ja bereits Hardcore raider sollten ihre ruhe haben und ich lass sie auch in ruhe ich bin ein durchschnitts spieler nicht der beste und nicht der schlechteste das reicht aus. Und jeder der sich bei ner top raidgilde bewirbt wird selbst sicherstellen das er von der technick und spielart her die anforderungen erfüllt. 

Btw auch da hat jeder die möglichkeit anstatt zu meckern und zu jammern mit den leuten zu reden sich tipps zu holen und sich zu verbessern :-p


----------



## Karius (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> mit den leuten zu reden sich tipps zu holen und sich zu verbessern :-p



Denen erzählst du dann wahrscheinlich auch, dass sie einfach keine Ahnung haben. Ich amüsiere mich grade königlich. ^^


----------



## -Pantas- (29. Januar 2010)

Avé!

Was hast du falsh gemacht? Kann ich Dir sagen:

- Im Grunde NICHTS!

Das, was du in deinem Posting bemängelst, bzw. das, was Dir negativ aufgefallen ist, war genau der Grund, warum ich WoW den Rücken gekehrt habe.

Sicher, es ist an manchen Ecken und Kanten etwas "zugänglicher" gemacht worden, (was aus wirtschaflticher Sichtweise absolut logisch ist) eben um Neueinsteigern und Gelegenheitsspielern das ganze etwas einfacher zu gestalten, damit Sie nicht das Gefühl haben, "Am Ende der Nahrungskette" zu stehen.

In älteren WoW Tagen konnte man an PvP Titeln/Sets oder am Gear aus den Raids sofort erkennen, wer zur "Elite" gehört.

Schon zu diesen Tagen gab es zwei Lager. 

Die einen haben gesagt:

- ´sick´ / zuviel zeit / kein RL oder was auch immer..

Die anderen haben Respekt gezollt, in den Chats über solche Leute (wobei man die betroffenen "nur" vom sehen kannte) nur gutes und bewunderndes Gesprochen.

Schön und gut. Oder eben auch nicht schön....wie man will.

Ich wage es zu behaupten, das nicht WoW selbst unbedingt an all diesem Trouble schuld hat.

Es ist (natürlich nicht alle) die Community!

Die einen, die sich in Anfangstagen ihre Sets mühselig in Raids zusammengestellt haben, gönnen (wie gesagt...teilweise) den "Nachzüglern" nicht, das Sie mit relativ wenig Aufwand ein recht beschauliches Equiqment zusammenbekommen.

Umkehrschluss: Manch Casual oder Raidloser (NICHT looser...loser) ist beleidigt, aufgrund der "Arroganz" von manchen Spielern, die Sich es "erlauben" Sie zurückzuweisen, um sich einen (vermeintlich) besseren, erfahreren Spieler zu suchen.

An manchen Tagen steht der Mond so böse im Zenit, das solche sinnentleerten Streitigkeiten im Handelschannel wiederfinden, und sich von jeder Meinungsfront diverse Redner finden, die sich dann oft anzicken, und das mit einem Niveau, das einem nur nach ausloggen zumute ist.

Und das ist in der letzten Zeit leider immer häufiger so....der eine gönnt dem anderem Anscheinend nicht die Wurst auf seinem Brot.

Und mal ehrlich.....was nutzt das tollste Spiel, wenn sich die Community selbst in den Rücken fällt???

Ich habe mehrere Onlinegames ausprobiert....manches auch mal etwas länger gespielt.....aber ganz gleich welches es war....am negativsten sticht (leider...) WoW hervor. Und das liegt wie gesagt, nicht unbedingt am gepatche oder Hotfixen.....

Mag sein, das ich auch einfach nur Pech gehabt habe, mit den letzten Servern (RP-server ...da hat man es eh schwer^^), auf denen ich gespielt habe, aber wenn ich mich mit ehemaligen Raidkollegen oder Freunden über dieses Thema unterhalte, sind wir uns da meist einig.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich heute noch Spielen würde, ich weiß nur, das ich auf jedenfall länger bei WoW gewesen wäre, wenn die Community nur halbsoviel Charme und Freundlichkeit besäße, wie es z.b. bei Lotro der fall ist. (oder ´der Fall war´....ich habs nicht weitergespielt, weil mir es eben vom Spiel nicht gefiel. Ob sich dort auch so ein Trend gesetzt hat, weiß ich nicht)

Kurz: Ich mochte WoW ....(und finde, vom style / setting her ist es immernoch eines der besten MMO´s) ....sowohl Classic, als auch BC / WotLk.

Es waren einige (nicht wenige) "Mitmenschen" die mich dazu bewogen haben, aufzuhören. (Ich sollte noch dazusagen, das ich das aus der beobachtungsperspektive diesen entschluss gefasst habe, ohne Aktiv an solchen "Streitigkeiten" beteiligt gewesen zu sein)

Schade....sehr Schade...

Edit: Wer nicht genau versteht, wovon ich rede, brauch sich bloß diesen Threat genauer ansehen....... :-/


----------



## Sorallia (29. Januar 2010)

> Ne hast recht, ich weiss wirklich nicht wovon ich rede und ehrlich gesagt schäme ich mich dafür auch ein bisschen.
> Leider haben das schon andere spitz bekommen. Du weisst ja, nur die Noobs hier im Forum dürfen in blau posten. ^^



nunja da du anscheinend vorraussetzt das jeder spieler den selben guten pc hat und die reaktionszeit wie du um genau so zu sockeln wie du deinen arkan mage. dann hast du leider weniger erfahrung. Aber noob hast du dich selber genannt :-p

Wie gesagt wer nicht für schnelles spiel ausgelegt ist sei es weil er ne lebende schlaftablette ist und 5 sek reaktionszeit braucht der kann sein dps wert und auch die allgemeine leitsung besser obenhalten wenn er dann halt auf direkten dmg bonus geht und auch einen gewissen crit wert hat.



> Denen erzählst du dann wahrscheinlich auch, dass sie einfach keine Ahnung haben. Ich amüsiere mich grade königlich. ^^



Wenn ich nach ratschlägen frage höre ich sie mir an bzw lese sie und nehme da smit was ich für mich auch gut umsetzen kann und verwerfe das was ich nunmal einfach nicht umsetzen kann. Aber ich erzähle denen doch nicht sie sollen spielen wie ich. Wenn dich diese einstellung amüsiert bitte lachen ist eh gesund.


----------



## Karius (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> nunja da du anscheinend vorraussetzt das jeder spieler den selben guten pc hat und die reaktionszeit wie du um genau so zu sockeln wie du deinen arkan mage. dann hast du leider weniger erfahrung.
> 
> Wie gesagt wer nicht für schnelles spiel ausgelegt ist sei es weil er ne lebende schlaftablette ist und 5 sek reaktionszeit braucht der kann sein dps wert und auch die allgemeine leitsung besser obenhalten wenn er dann halt auf direkten dmg bonus geht und auch einen gewissen crit wert hat.




Ok, da hab ich noch nie drüber nachgedacht. Wie würdest du mir dann empfehlen zu sockeln? Mein Rechner ist so mittelmäßig, dann sockel ich jeden Wert so mittelmäßig?
Soll ich da nur Crit und Hit und so nehmen, oder auch Zauberdurchschlag und so?

Wir haben nen Mage der ist voll langsam. Der muss dann eher auf Crit und Zaubermacht gehen, oder?
Ausserdem wäre es ja besser er würde Feuer spielen. Da dauern die Zauber länger zum zaubern. Meinst du das macht Sinn?


----------



## Blutlos (29. Januar 2010)

Kein Progress-Raidleiter wird sich bei der Auswahl seiner Stammgruppe auf den errechneten GS verlassen, sondern sich die Leute und ihre Ausrüstung genau ansehen - die reine Zahl als solches sagt nichts von dem aus, was er wissen muss.
Genauso wie jeder Progress-Raidleiter bei einer in den Raum geworfenen DPS Zahl immer fragen wird, in welcher Situation (Klasse, Buffs, Encounter) diese zustande kam.

Alles, was außerhalb der Gilde stattfindet, ist ohnehin nicht ernstzunehmen - weder kennen sich die Leute, noch sind sie eingespielt. Es klappt oder klappt nicht, man geht oder bleibt.


----------



## Sorallia (29. Januar 2010)

> Ok, da hab ich noch nie drüber nachgedacht. Wie würdest du mir dann empfehlen zu sockeln? Mein Rechner ist so mittelmäßig, dann sockel ich jeden Wert so mittelmäßig?
> Soll ich da nur Crit und Hit und so nehmen, oder auch Zauberdurchschlag und so?
> 
> Wir haben nen Mage der ist voll langsam. Der muss dann eher auf Crit und Zaubermacht gehen, oder?



Hitcap zu haben ist eh pflicht und man kann seine items so anpassen das man da nichtmal 1 sockel dran verschwenden muss. Und ja ich weis deine antowrt war sarkastich aber antworten tu ich trozdem.

Und was ist dir lieber ? Ein mage der zwar alle 1,3 sek nen zauber rauswirft dies aber net nutzen kann da er zu niedrige fps dafür hat oder lieber ein magier der dafür Zaubermacht, zauberdurchschlag und crit soweit in balance hält damit er wenigstens ein durchschnitts dd im raid ist ?

Ich mein gut ist vielleicht hart für einige zu erfahren aber in einer Gruppe geht es nicht darum das jeder unbedingt platz 1 im dmg sein muss um den anderen das unter die nase zu reiben sondern darum das die allgemeine leistung stimmt und dabei beachtet ein guter raidlead auch die spiel art der leute und das was sie können ( nicht können sollen ) denn so kannst du selbst mit gelegenheitsspielern raiden und spaß haben auch wenn man halt anstatt 30 mins in pdk halt mal 1 std und länger braucht.


----------



## Aki†A (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich benutze GS und mein Char ist nicht übel... nicht der beste aber nicht übel...
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist, sobald ich auch nur erwähne dass ich GS benutze werde ich von x Leuten zugeflamed dass ich ein boon wäre dass ich dumm wäre das zu benutzen usw usw... muss ich ja nicht präzise erläutern, sind ja in keinem Tribunal :-)



ganz ehrlich ich denke genauso wie diese leute ... GS is mist und total unnötig, niemand schaut mehr auf können ... 

hauptsache du hast 10k gs und kennst die bosse ... nur sag ich nich jedem das er nen noob is wenn ers benutzt ... ich kenn dich nich => ich weiß nich wie du spiels=> ich kann nich sagen das du noob bist .. deswegen mach ichs auch nich


aber es is fakt das GS wow im grunde zerstört hat ... jeder depp schaut nur noch auf GS

des einzige was du falsch gemacht hast is zu sagen das du es benutzt

und das die flame rate steigt und das niveau immer weiter sinkt is doch schon seit monaten bekannt

tipp von mir: lösch gear score oder behalts für dich falls du es weiter benutzt


----------



## Karius (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> Und was ist dir lieber ? Ein mage der zwar alle 1,3 sek nen zauber rauswirft dies aber net nutzen kann da er zu niedrige fps dafür hat oder lieber ein magier der dafür Zaubermacht, zauberdurchschlag und crit soweit in balance hält damit er wenigstens ein durchschnitts dd im raid ist ?



Ich hatte bisher immer das Gefühl, wenn man auf die ganzen guten Stats setzt, dann ist man auch wenigstesn ein DurchschnittsDD. Sonst würde es ja gar keinen Sinn machen irgendeinen Stat einem anderen vorzuziehen. 

Ausserdem frag ich mich immer ob das nicht egal ist ob ich das am Bildschirm sehe. Wenn ich immer die Spelltaste hämmere dann wird der Zauber ja auch gecastet, egal ob ich das gleich am Bildschirm sehe oder nicht.


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> Hitcap zu haben ist eh pflicht und man kann seine items so anpassen das man da nichtmal 1 sockel dran verschwenden muss. Und ja ich weis deine antowrt war sarkastich aber antworten tu ich trozdem.



Über dem Cap sein, nur weil das Item nen höheren GS hat zeugt genauso von mangelndem Spielverständnis, wie unterm Cap zu sein. 


Ich versteh auch generell deine Argumentation nicht.

Du willst dir von einem Addon nen Wert ausrechnen lassen, anhand dessen du einen Spieler bewerten willst.
Gleichzeitig bist du der Meinung, das es nicht darauf ankommt ob man seinen Fokus auf Haste oder sonst was legt oder welchen Stein man nimmt.

Das wiederspricht sich.

Man KANN sich genau ausrechen welcher Stein, welche VZ, welches Item in diesem Moment am besten ist. GS kann das nicht ansatzweise.


----------



## Sorallia (29. Januar 2010)

> Ausserdem frag ich mich immer ob das nicht egal ist ob ich das am Bildschirm sehe. Wenn ich immer die Spelltaste hämmere dann wird der Zauber ja auch gecastet, egal ob ich das gleich am Bildschirm sehe oder nicht.



öhm nein wenn du siehst das dein pc hängt kannst du zb auch alle möglichen befhele eingeben und merkst dann wenns wieder geht nix wurde ausgeführt. is im game net anders. besonders nervig wenn man grad tank ist und lag hat ^^ dann aggron andere aus und du stehst plötzlich da und suchst die gegner *lach*

öhm aber mal wieder zum thema sonst lenken wir zwei nur vom thema ab


----------



## Darkblood-666 (29. Januar 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Über dem Cap sein, nur weil das Item nen höheren GS hat zeugt genauso von mangelndem Spielverständnis, wie unterm Cap zu sein.



Normalerweise schon. Nur als Arkanmage ist man zwangsläufig überm CapIch hab alles versucht ich komm da nur raus wenn ich die hälfte vom Gear ablege


----------



## Darkblood-666 (29. Januar 2010)

Sorallia schrieb:


> öhm nein wenn du siehst das dein pc hängt kannst du zb auch alle möglichen befhele eingeben und merkst dann wenns wieder geht nix wurde ausgeführt. is im game net anders. besonders nervig wenn man grad tank ist und lag hat ^^ dann aggron andere aus und du stehst plötzlich da und suchst die gegner *lach*
> 
> öhm aber mal wieder zum thema sonst lenken wir zwei nur vom thema ab



Ganz so schlimm ist es nicht, aber miese rechenpower kann schon mal 1k Dps ausmachen beim Mage da stimm ich dir zu, nur mit Haste hat das nix zu tun und mit Crit rettest du da auch nix.


----------



## Sorallia (29. Januar 2010)

> Normalerweise schon. Nur als Arkanmage ist man zwangsläufig überm CapIch hab alles versucht ich komm da nur raus wenn ich die hälfte vom Gear ablege



geht dir net nur als mage so ^^ habe als hunter auch meist bissel übern hitcap durch die items. aber es ging eher darum das es ernsthaft leute gibt die 6% übern cap sind das ist dann richtig nutzlos. naja ok aber sie verfehlen wenigstens nicht XD


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

Darkblood-666 schrieb:


> Normalerweise schon. Nur als Arkanmage ist man zwangsläufig überm CapIch hab alles versucht ich komm da nur raus wenn ich die hälfte vom Gear ablege



Hab keine Ahnung vom Arkanmage und den geeigneten Items.

Ich kann nur vom Krieger sprechen.
Wenn ich da sehe auf wie vielen ICC Items Hit drauf ist, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als teilweise auf PDK Items zurück zu greifen.

Im GS seh ich natürlich schlechter aus, als der Dummkopf der sich alles aus ICC untern nagel reißt.


----------



## Shubunki (29. Januar 2010)

..ähmm.. woher nimmst du die gewissheit, das es sich bei den Meckereren um Casuals handelt??


----------



## Sorallia (29. Januar 2010)

> Wenn ich da sehe auf wie vielen ICC Items Hit drauf ist, bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als teilweise auf PDK Items zurück zu greifen.



hab ka wie das bei kriegern ist aber bei Jägern musste ich feststellen auch wenn auf vielen ne menge hit drauf ist von haus aus haben die das mit anderen items wieder augeglichen also verwerf lieber net alle items nur weil du damit zeitweise übers hitkommst. denn was du an einem item mit hit zulegst kannst du woanders schnell wieder verlieren und hast dafür halt andere werte mehr.


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

Ich verwerfe diese Items nicht, ich trage sie nur im richtigen Moment.

Nämlich genau dann, wenn ich durch ein anderes Upgrade Hit verliere, dann tausch ich beide teile aus.

Das ist der Unterschied zu dem GS-Leuten, die equippen hirnlos drauf los, Hauptsache der Gs steigt.


----------



## Dranay (29. Januar 2010)

Da ich sowieso grad umskillen musste, hab ich mal getestet, ob GS auch nach der Skillung guckt. Was sehe ich da? Nüx. Egal ob mit Skillung oder ohne, man hat selbes Gearscore o.O Also iwi *hust* is das Addon wie ich sagte grade gut genug um Equip etwas zu bewerten


----------



## Karius (29. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich also als Arkanmage Haste sockle, dann ist das nicht wegen der Lags schlecht, sondern wegen der fps?

Was ich auch noch nicht ganz verstehe ist, dass die Aussetzer am Bildschirm schlimmer sind wenn ich mehr Haste habe. Wieso ist denn das so? Wenn ich nen schlechten Rechner habe, dann ist es doch egal ob der Spell schnell oder langsam ist. Wenn der Rechner streikt ist das immer gleich schlecht, oder? Er setzt ja nicht länger aus, nur weil ich mehr Haste habe, oder verstehe ich da irgendwas falsch?


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (29. Januar 2010)

Naja, diese Casual-Ausrichtung von Blizzard ist eigentlich an der schlechten und dauernd maulenden Community schuld. Da Blizzard ja hervorragenderweise (Achtung, Ironie) nun jedem Epics so einfach zugänglich macht, führt das auch dazu, das jemand der nicht sofort Fullepic ist sogar schon in Heros sofort geflamed wird, selbst wenn man sich aus den normalen Instanzen Blau equipt hat. Dass man vielleicht erst gerade 80 geworden ist und keinen Main auf dem Realm hat ist den Leuten egal. Und auch Epic ist nichtmehr gleich Epic, heute sagt ein Itemlevel mehr aus als die Farbe, und besagtes Gearscore-Addon, dessen Entwickler ich gerne mal einen Roundhousekick in die Fresse verpassen würde, ist zu einem weiteren Pflicht Addon geworden.. 
Früher war der Gearzwang um einiges niedriger, vorallem zu Classic. Wenn man zu dieser Zeit ein Epic hatte war man jemand, Full-epic war selten, wer komplett Blau war, war gut. Natürlich konnte nicht jeder in Schlachtzüge rein, aber heute ist jeder der nicht den kompletten Content auswendig kennt ein totaler Kackboon, der ja eigentlich kein life hat aber trotzdem schlecht ist. Damals meinte nicht jeder der totale Überpro zu sein, natürlich gab es damals auch schon so Leute, aber weitaus seltener als Heute. Ich weiß nicht, aber ich finde Guides lesen und immer wissen zu müssen was das aktuell höchste Itemlevel ist wenig spannend bzw. spaßig. Viel besser finde ich, wenn man selbst in der Gruppe überlegen muss, wie der jeweilige Boss nun am besten zu besiegen ist, die Bosse selber Erfahren und nicht vorher irgendeine Guide lesen und geflamed werden wenn es dann doch nicht klappt. 
Fakt ist auch, das Wort "Casual" gab es damals gar nicht und mehr beschwert als jetzt hat sich dort auch niemand.
Ansonsten noch ein schönes Leben


----------



## Natar (29. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Wenn ich also als Arkanmage Haste sockle, dann ist das nicht wegen der Lags schlecht, sondern wegen der fps?
> 
> Was ich auch noch nicht ganz verstehe ist, dass die Aussetzer am Bildschirm schlimmer sind wenn ich mehr Haste habe. Wieso ist denn das so? Wenn ich nen schlechten Rechner habe, dann ist es doch egal ob der Spell schnell oder langsam ist. Wenn der Rechner streikt ist das immer gleich schlecht, oder? Er setzt ja nicht länger aus, nur weil ich mehr Haste habe, oder verstehe ich da irgendwas falsch?



dann hättest du aber mehr crit

auf das will er hinaus


----------



## Karius (29. Januar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> dann hättest du aber mehr crit
> 
> auf das will er hinaus



Aha.

Und warum ist das dann besser wenn ich Crit sockle statt Haste?


----------



## Groar (29. Januar 2010)

Mal meine ganz subjektive Sicht als Casual...

GS ist insofern unnütz, weil es absolut nichts über die Fähigkeiten des Spielers aussagt.

Ausrüstung zu bekommen, ist dank des neuen Instanzen Suchsystems sehr einfach. Da bekommt man ziemlich schnell seine Marken zusammen.
Die Schlachtzugserfolge sagen auch wieder rein gar nichts über die Fähigkeiten aus. Wenn ich mit meinem Main Ulduar durch habe, und jetzt mit einem meiner Twinks auch da durch will, dann hat dieser Char noch keinen einzigen Uldurarerfolg oder einen Boss gelegt, aber mein Main, und damit ich...

Das zeigt einem Gearscore aber auch nicht an...

Sicher man kann bequem die Leute mit grün blauem Zeug rausfiltern, aber dazu brauch ich kein Addon...


Zum Thema alles für alle zugänglich, oder nur wer leistet darf auch sehen... Find ich etwas arrogant formuliert... Wenn ich dafür bezahle wie jeder andere, möchte ich auch alles für mein Geld sehen können, wie jeder andere...


----------



## Karius (29. Januar 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> Wenn ich dafür bezahle wie jeder andere, möchte ich auch alles für mein Geld sehen können, wie jeder andere...



Das hab ich Nintendo auch geschrieben als Super Mario Brothers auf der NES rauskam.
Die haben das Game trotzdem nicht generft. Frechheit.


----------



## Shohet (29. Januar 2010)

Ich persönlich gehöre zu den Spielern die Gearscore benutzen ... aber auch nur um auf einen Blick zu sehen "Ok, der heiler is etwas schlechter Equippt, ich werd mal nicht den ganzen Raum pullen" ,dafür taugts ganz gut find ich.

Spieler grundsätzlich über dieses Addon zu beurteilen, finde ich jedoch Schwachsinn, und das obwohl mein Mainchar nen Gearscore von 5900+ hat.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (29. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Aha.
> 
> Und warum ist das dann besser wenn ich Crit sockle statt Haste?



Ich hab nix direkt zu eurer Diskussion zu sagen über Mages. Nur warum verstehst du, Sorallia, nicht, das gewisse Werte die durch bestimmte Sockel verbessert werden, als nach "Gefühl" zu sockeln. 
Du weisst hoffentlich das man, alles was du VZ und Sockel technisch machst, errechnen kann durch feste Zahlen die Blizz mal so rausgibt. Das sind keine Fantasien die der nette Karius dir erzählt.
Er kennt sich damit aus ^^ und Tempo und Crit zu sockeln weil der Rechner laggt, sry aber rofl.


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

Karius schrieb:


> Aha.
> 
> Und warum ist das dann besser wenn ich Crit sockle statt Haste?



Beim Fury-Krieger auf Sockel bezogen z.B. ist Str>Krit/Arp>Haste

Wenn ich ein Trinket mit ArP-Proc habe, ist bis zum Arp-Softcap Arp>Str>Krit>Haste

Komm ich auch noch ans Kritcap, ist Haste>Krit

Man kann alles 100% genau ausrechen. 


Allgemein gesagt, ist GS ein theoretischer Wert, der aussagen soll wie gut ein Spieler theoretisch ist. 
Da aber eine Theorie in der nicht alle theoretischen Möglichkeiten und Variablen einberechnet werden, halt eine falsche Therorie ist, ist GS ganz einfach ein absoluter Witz.


----------



## Karius (29. Januar 2010)

Naja beim Mage ist es ja interessant. Denn da gibts Leute die echt Haste sockeln. 

Aber nachdem man ja anscheinend Haste nicht sockeln darf wenn der Rechner schlecht ist (so hab ich Sorallia zumindest verstanden) muss man also kucken wie gut der Rechner ist. 

Guter Rechner: Haste, Crit, Hit, Zauberdurchschlag, Ausdauer, Willenskraft gleichmäßig sockeln
Schlechter Rechner: Crit > Zaubermacht >>> Haste

Jetzt frag ich mich natürlich wie gut muss mein Rechner denn sein? Das wird ja scheinbar an den fps gemessen. Wieviel fps muss ich denn haben, damit ich Haste überhaupt sockeln darf?


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

Bei obigen Beispiel hab ich bewusst auf Hit und WK verzichtet um es nicht unnötig komplziert zu machen.

Hit und WK sind am Cap.


----------



## Karius (29. Januar 2010)

Och Menno. Komm schon Sorallia, jetzt lass mich nicht hängen. Sag mir wenigstens wieviel fps man haben muss, damit man als Arkanmage Haste sockeln darf.


----------



## madmurdock (29. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist das "Möchtegern Pros" (Content haste ja net clear) wie du Gearscore nicht richtig benutzen. Normalerweise braucht man theoretisch GS 4000 für Ini xy, aber ne, reicht ja nicht, muss ja mindestens 5000 sein. Weiter verschafft einem das Addon einen besseren Gearscore, wenn man zb das Triumphmarken Hittrinket anzieht, obwohl man damit weit übers Hitcap hinausschiesst. So was wird nicht einbezogen.

Ergo kann man mit dem reinen GS wohl kaum den "Skill" des Spielers abchecken, zumal man locker an 5500+ kommen kann, auch wenn man sich mitschleifen lässt.

Wegen der Gründe finde ich es lächerlich vom Equip auf den Skill des Gegners zu schliessen, so dass die Verwendung von GS zur Farce wird.


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

@ Karius

ich hab deine Frage nach Krit oder Haste leider nicht in zusammenhang mit den vorherigen posts gelesen.

Das Beispiel sollte wohl eher Sorallia auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (29. Januar 2010)

Bei sovielen Leuten die Pro und contra GS sind hat sich das Problem doch eigentlich von selbst erledigt.
Da geht halt jederraiden wie´s ihm paat. 

Wenn ich was gegen diese art von Gearcheck habe kann es doch gar nicht so ein Problem sein nen Raid zufinden der darauf verzichtet. Sind och genug Leute unterwegs die das so sehen, zumindest sieht danach aus.


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Januar 2010)

Darkblood, da haste schon recht.

Aber deshalb kann man doch trotzdem hier darüber diskutieren, ob GS das aussagt was es aussagen soll oder obs das nicht kann.


----------



## Xorle (29. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> hm wenn das eure meinung ist ists eure meinung... gs bleibt ein äusserst praktisches hilfsmittel das ich weiter benutzen werde... ^^
> 
> wie gesagt... hilfsmittel nicht endlösung^^



vs



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> wie ichs gesagt hab gs is käse weil man keine vz/sockel und skill sehen kann... aber man kann wie der klassensprecher scho sagte wenigsten leute mit equip rausholen....



Erkennst du den Wiederspruch...ist es nun Käse oder ein äusserst praktisches Hilfsmittel?



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> man ich werd mich hier nich rechtfertigen für was ich das geschrieben hab... analysier weiter was ich schreib darauf geh ich nich ein...


Wenn dir nur der Sinn stand, deine wenig fundierte Meinung öffentlich zu verbreiten, dann erstell deinen eigenen Blog. Das hier ist immer noch ein Forum und als solches eine Diskussionsplattform. Ergo musst du auch damit rechnen, wenn du einen Thread erstellst, das nicht jeder mit dem Inhalt konform geht. Das du nicht auf Gegenargumente eingehst wundert mich keineswegs, weil dein widersprüchliches Rumgeheule garniert mit einer großen Prise Selbtsbeweihräucherung auf einem hauchdünnen Bett an Selbstüberschätzung gepaart mit mangelnder Ausdrucksform auch rein gar nichts mit einer Diskussion zu tun hat. Aber es ist amüsant, immerhin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmals: Mehr als einen (sogar möglicherweise völlig falschen) Ersteindruck vermittelt GS nicht. Wer also Wert auf skillige Spieler mit entsprechendem Equip legt, das muss sich auch die Mühe machen genauer hinzuschauen...


----------



## Groar (29. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> vs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie sagte der Ausbilder zum Scharfschützen!?

Das war ein Volltreffer!



Pro-Gamer oder sonstwas ist man genau dann, wenn einen andere so nennen, und nicht wenn ich mich selbst dazu mache!


----------



## Cyl (30. Januar 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Kaum ist der unrühmliche Thread, in dem es um irgendwas ging, aber die Diskussion auf GS und co zu sprechen kam, in dessen Verlauf es auch zu einem (oder mehreren?) Bann gekommen ist, in der Versenkung verschwunden, wird wieder einer aufgemacht.
> 
> (Schachtelsätze sind cool.)
> 
> ...



Was hast du denn dagegen, wenn die Jungs mit den langen "Penissen" untereinander bleiben wollen? 

Zwingen sie dich mit ihnen zu spielen, um dich dann auslachen zu können, oder hast du schlicht "Penisneid"?


----------



## dasMoo (30. Januar 2010)

Ihr seht aber - unabhängig von der eigenen Position - schon ziemlich deutlich, dass da -etwas- im argen liegt mit unserem geliebten WoW.
Die Veränderungen, die ActiBlizz da hin zum 'casual gaming' hat einfliessen lassen, tun dem Spiel nicht gut.

Klar, es ist toll, wenn es so etwas wie ein Arcade Game in einer der legendären Spielhöllen wird - viele Leute werden ihre coins einwerfen, um mal 'ne Runde WoW zocken zu könnnen -- aber wenn sie das Spiel dann ein paarmal gezockt haben, wird's denen auch schnell wieder langweilig und sie wandern ab.

Früher war das anders. Da hat man noch recht viel Aufwand in seinen Char stecken müssen, um den etwas besser als den Durchschnitt werden zu lassen.
Konnte nicht jeder, wollte nicht jeder - war aber auch gut so. 
Heute sind sie alle episch.
Ist das wirklich besser ?

Ich glaube nicht.

Daran sollte ActiBlizz etwas ändern - nachhaltig, sonst war's das bald mit WoW.
Mal im Ernst - was hält uns denn jetzt noch im Spiel ? 
Die Erinnerung daran, wie gut es mal war, wie viel Aufwand wir "damals" betrieben haben, 
um unseren Char zu einem besonderen zu machen ?
Nur, um jetzt zu sehen, dass jeder Samstagabends-Spieler dasselbe erreichen kann ?


----------



## J_0_T (30. Januar 2010)

dasMoo schrieb:


> Ihr seht aber - unabhängig von der eigenen Position - schon ziemlich deutlich, dass da -etwas- im argen liegt mit unserem geliebten WoW.
> Die Veränderungen, die ActiBlizz da hin zum 'casual gaming' hat einfliessen lassen, tun dem Spiel nicht gut.
> 
> Klar, es ist toll, wenn es so etwas wie ein Arcade Game in einer der legendären Spielhöllen wird - viele Leute werden ihre coins einwerfen, um mal 'ne Runde WoW zocken zu könnnen -- aber wenn sie das Spiel dann ein paarmal gezockt haben, wird's denen auch schnell wieder langweilig und sie wandern ab.
> ...



In der vergangenheit zu leben is auch net das beste... KLar war damals alles schwerer... aber auch nur weil die mgl von heute nicht gegeben waren. Inis dauerten weil man immer leute austauschen musste... meist konnte man inis für wochen vergessen weil man niemanden gefunden hatte. Raids das selbe. Klar war es ein hochgefühl sich sein gear zu verdienen... aber das war schleppend... kannte einen der ein jahr brauchte um sich episch auszurüsten... und nicht weil er langsam war... aber bei 40 leuten war es halb so das entweder man sein item nie gesehen hat oder ein anderer es ausversehen weggewürfelt hatte... oder der pm es einen nicht gab. 

Blizzard lernte aus fehlern und arbeitete dran... okay sie machen weiter fehler aber die werden sie auch angehen.

Classic war halb classic... aber Classic is vergangen, genauso wie BC... und wie BC wird Wotlk vergangenheit werden wenn Cata kommt.

Und ab den punkt ändert sich das spiel eh wieder... was man sie heute ersammelt is schlechter als das gear das man durch quests bekommt und man steht wieder am anfang. 


Finde es lustig wie damals einige geheult hatten als ihre hart erraideten items verloren hatten gegen bc items... aber der trend is halb veränderung... und wotlk steht auch ansatzweise in seiner blüte und kurz vor dem verwelken... den die schatten des neuen add-ons werden größer mit jedem monat


----------



## Blutlos (30. Januar 2010)

dasMoo schrieb:


> Nur, um jetzt zu sehen, dass jeder Samstagabends-Spieler dasselbe erreichen kann ?



Ach? Und wieviele Leute in nicht-Raidgilden werden deiner Meinung nach den Frostthron sehen, bevor sie 85 sind?


----------



## MayoAmok (30. Januar 2010)

Cyl schrieb:


> Was hast du denn dagegen, wenn die Jungs mit den langen "Penissen" untereinander bleiben wollen?
> 
> Zwingen sie dich mit ihnen zu spielen, um dich dann auslachen zu können, oder hast du schlicht "Penisneid"?



Ich habe nichts gegen diese Leute, und ich begrüsse es sehr, dass sie unter sich bleiben wollen. Denn meist ist deren Verhalten für Normalspieler alles andere als spielspassfördernd. 

Es war nichts als eine Einschätzung der Entwicklung dieses Threads, und siehe da, ich behielt recht, ausser dass diese Entwicklung schon spät auf Seite 1 einsetzte.


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2010)

MIMIMI!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Januar 2010)

gearscore! :O Verschwinde! Lass dieses geheiligte spiel in ruhe *kreuz fest in händen halt* du wirst es nicht zerstören!


----------



## dragonfire1803 (30. Januar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> In der vergangenheit zu leben is auch net das beste... KLar war damals alles schwerer... aber auch nur weil die mgl von heute nicht gegeben waren. Inis dauerten weil man immer leute austauschen musste... meist konnte man inis für wochen vergessen weil man niemanden gefunden hatte. Raids das selbe. Klar war es ein hochgefühl sich sein gear zu verdienen... aber das war schleppend... kannte einen der ein jahr brauchte um sich episch auszurüsten... und nicht weil er langsam war... aber bei 40 leuten war es halb so das entweder man sein item nie gesehen hat oder ein anderer es ausversehen weggewürfelt hatte... oder der pm es einen nicht gab.
> 
> Blizzard lernte aus fehlern und arbeitete dran... okay sie machen weiter fehler aber die werden sie auch angehen.
> 
> ...




/sign
genau so ist es und nicht anders.
Blizz hat doch immer wieder gesagt das sie viele Dinge einfach mal ausprobieren um zu sehen was passiert? Ich meine die Anpassung der T10 Tankausrüstung oder der ICC-Debuff sind doch alles nur Tests.
Ich bin auch einer dieser ganz bösen Casuals und finde ein paar Veränderungen ganz gut und andere auch nicht so gut. Ja ein paar Dinge sind für mein Geschmack etwas zu leicht und die Philosophie T9 für Heros sehe ich auch teilweise mit knirschenden Zähnen an. Wieso kann ich Dinge mit geteilter Meinung sehen und andere nicht? Dieses ganze gejammer bringt doch nix und alles nur "Schwarz-Weiss" zu sehen bringt auch nix. Und diese ganzen Besitzansprüche finde ich total panne..."Ich hab das Item und es gehört nur mir und es darf auch ja kein anderer haben"...Es ist schon klar das es keine rl Gegenstände sind oder? Von der rechtslage will ich mal garnicht reden. Die zeiten ändern sich nunmal ob wir es nun gut finden oder nicht. Ist doch im rl nicht anders...Damals konnte sich nur wenige einen Farbfernseher leisten, heute bekommste die Dinger hinterher geworfen...Damals konnten sich nur wenige und Leute mit Bonität ein Handy leisten, heute rennt jeder zweite 10 Jährige damit rum...So ändern sich nunmal die zeiten.
Und wenn ihr mega hardcore Spieler Items haben wollt die kein Casual hat, dann raidet ICC25 Hero. Bald ist es ja möglich und ich bin mir sicher das da kein Casual so schnell hin kommt. Wenn man den online-schwanzvergleich so nötig hat dann bitte. Ich habs nicht!
Man leute es ist NUR ein Spiel und nicht das leben. Einige hier sollten es echt mal mit dem RL probieren und mal off bleiben. Wisst ihr im RL gibts auch nicht epics für alle und Erfolge sind viel schwerer zu erarbeiten und es gibt genügend Platz für Menschen die nur sich selbst was gönnen.^^ Suchtberatung lässt grüßen^^


----------



## Xorle (30. Januar 2010)

dasMoo schrieb:


> Ihr seht aber - unabhängig von der eigenen Position - schon ziemlich deutlich, dass da -etwas- im argen liegt mit unserem geliebten WoW.
> Die Veränderungen, die ActiBlizz da hin zum 'casual gaming' hat einfliessen lassen, tun dem Spiel nicht gut.


Da geb ich dir teilweise recht, denn nicht jede Änderung hatte tatsächlich einen angedachten positiven Effekt. Aber liegt es in erster Line an der derzetigen Spielmechanik oder an den Spielern selber?


dasMoo schrieb:


> Klar, es ist toll, wenn es so etwas wie ein Arcade Game in einer der legendären Spielhöllen wird - viele Leute werden ihre coins einwerfen, um mal 'ne Runde WoW zocken zu könnnen -- aber wenn sie das Spiel dann ein paarmal gezockt haben, wird's denen auch schnell wieder langweilig und sie wandern ab.


Ja, je simpler es ist, in ein Spiel einzusteigen, um so größer die Zielgruppe. Doch wie heißt es so schön: Easy to play, hard to master. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




dasMoo schrieb:


> Früher war das anders. Da hat man noch recht viel Aufwand in seinen Char stecken müssen, um den etwas besser als den Durchschnitt werden zu lassen.
> Konnte nicht jeder, wollte nicht jeder - war aber auch gut so.


Konnte nicht jeder, wollte nicht jeder...stimmt....nur so mancher der wollte, konnte nicht aus Zeitgründen. Natürlich begrüßen Spieler dieser Kategorie Erleichterungen, welche den zeitlich notwendigen Aufwand erheblich verringern.


dasMoo schrieb:


> Heute sind sie alle episch.
> Ist das wirklich besser ?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht.
> ...


Also wenn jemand nur die Erinnerung an die "gute alte Zeit" im Spiel hält, dann versteh ich das überhaupt nicht. Wenn es keinen Spaß mehr macht, aufhören respektive abwarten bis die immer wieder kommenden Änderungen in die Richtung gehen, die dem eigenen Spielstil und Erwartungen an ein Spiel entsprechen. 
Dein letzter Satz ist für mich persönlich einer der Hauptgründe, warum nicht in erster Linie das Spiel sondern die Gemeinschaft der Spieler eine so negative Entwicklung genommen hat. Warum sich immer abgrenzen müssen? Warum anderen nicht auch etwas gönnen? Du spielst doch das Spiel für dich! Oder ist eine der Hauptmotivationen zu einem möglichst kleinem elitären Kreis zu gehören. Ich freu mich über jeden Erfolg im Spiel den ich erziele...was der große Rest an Spielern macht oder ob diese mit weniger Aufwand möglicherweise sogar viel weiter sind, geht mir am verlängerten Rücken vorbei...mittlerweile sollte man WoW in Welt der Missgunst umbenennen...


----------



## razor528 (30. Januar 2010)

Shohet schrieb:


> Ich persönlich gehöre zu den Spielern die Gearscore benutzen ... aber auch nur um auf einen Blick zu sehen "Ok, der heiler is etwas schlechter Equippt, ich werd mal nicht den ganzen Raum pullen" ,dafür taugts ganz gut find ich.
> 
> Spieler grundsätzlich über dieses Addon zu beurteilen, finde ich jedoch Schwachsinn, und das obwohl mein Mainchar nen Gearscore von 5900+ hat.



Klar, GearScore it halt genau für solche Sachen gut....
ABER Leute die GS grundsätzlich benuzten die nicht den Skill der Spieler beachten sondewrn nur das Equip.
Ich mein ich z.b. hab nen GS von 4,8k mache aber mehr dmg und bin nicht son movementkrüppel wie einer der als beispiel ein GS von 5,3k hat den Skill der Spieler kann man nicht mit zahlen deutlich machen
und Raidleiter die sowas machen haben kein plan vom Game.
Die Leute die einen guten GearScore haben sag ich gz aber die haben den auch nur bekommen weil sie von anfang an mit 3.3 geraidet haben.
Ich habe eine wow Pause gemacht und bin erst mitten in 3.3 Gekommen und kann jetzt nicht Raiden weil die man nen GS von min. 5k haben muss...
Aber die Frage dabei ist doch wie soll ich daran kommen??
Z.b. hatte jmd leute für naxx gesuche und meinte dann NE der hate nn gs von 3,9k den nehm ich nicht mit.
Wobei wenn er nachdenken würde wüsste er das als WotLK kam auch keiner nen gs hatte von 5k.
Und solche Menschen sollten einfach die Finger von dem Addon lassen.

 Alternativ zu GearScore kamm man Elitist Group benutzen da kann man sehen für was der Spieler geeignet ist u.v.m. 
*Verweis auf Buffedshow Folge 175 Addonwekrstatt*




LG


----------



## Nimeroth (30. Januar 2010)

razor528 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich mein ich z.b. hab nen GS von 4,8k mache aber mehr dmg und bin nicht son movementkrüppel wie einer der als beispiel ein GS von 5,3k hat den Skill der Spieler kann man nicht mit zahlen deutlich machen und Raidleiter die sowas machen haben kein plan vom Game.
> ...



Genau dieser Satz ist eigentlich das was ich dauernd höre aber Null nachvollziehen kann. Wieso um alles in der Welt behauptet jeder mit nicht so dollem Equip, dass alle mit besserem bestimmt Movement Krüppel sind? Und wie um Himmels Willen soll ein Raidleiter das vorher wissen?

Die Entscheidung ist doch eigentlich total einfach. Der Raidleiter sucht nen DD und bekommt zwei whispers:

Spieler 1 : GearScore 4800
Spieler 2 : GearScore 5300

So. Beide Spieler können potenzielle Movementkrüppel/Dmg-Krücken/Dauer-AFKler oder sonstwas sein. Das weiss der Raidleiter nicht. Im Zweifelsfall ist die logische Konsquenz aber (im Sinne des ganzen Raids), den besser Ausgerüsteten Spieler mitzunehmen, da der ganz offenbar schon Teile aus den Höheren Raids hat und damit auch eventuell (wenn er nicht Dauer-AFK war) mitbekommen hat was dort abgeht.

Glaubt ihr allen ernstes ein Raidleiter lässt einen 2k DPSler im Raid nur weil er 5200+ GS hat? Nein! Es gibt Hunderte andere Spieler mit gleichwertigem Equip, und grad bei den DD's ist die Auswahl groß. Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass der überwiegende Teil der Top Ausgestattenden Leute auch klasse Movement, Schaden und Spielverständniss mitgebracht haben.

Die weniger guten Spieler waren meistens die, die zwar auch gutes Gear hatten, dieses sich aber über Marken zusammengefarmt hatten. Dies ist kein Vorurteil, sondern meine eigener Beobachtung, die von Server zu Server unterschiedlich sein mag.

Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich GearScore nicht unbedingt prädistiniert für die Mitspieler-Suche und kann jedem nur wärmstens das Addon Elitist Group ans Herz legen. Damit sieht man deutlich besser ob ein Mitspieler was taugt, und kann sich direkt auch Notizen machen. Es hilft dann ungemein wenn mann wieder jemanden sucht und sofort sieht: "Aha - den hatte ich schonmal dabei, der taugt was".

In diesem Sinne: Happy Raiding.


----------



## Xorle (30. Januar 2010)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Genau dieser Satz ist eigentlich das was ich dauernd höre aber Null nachvollziehen kann. Wieso um alles in der Welt behauptet jeder mit nicht so dollem Equip, dass alle mit besserem bestimmt Movement Krüppel sind? Und wie um Himmels Willen soll ein Raidleiter das vorher wissen?
> 
> Die Entscheidung ist doch eigentlich total einfach. Der Raidleiter sucht nen DD und bekommt zwei whispers:
> 
> ...


Einerseits vollkommen richtig, andererseits kann das Equip des 5300 GS-Spielers auch (übertrieben ausgedrückt) völliger Humbug sein, sprich Ausrüstung, welche überhaupt nicht zu seiner Skillung passt, nicht gesockelt und verzaubert ist etc., so das letztendlich der 4800er doch das besser Equip hat. Unwahrscheinlich aber möglich und um das auszuschließen muss man eh nachschauen...dann braucht man auch das Addon nicht.
Stimmt, diesen Vergleich, dass Spieler mit hohen GS Movementkrüppel sein sollen liest man eindeutig zu oft, klar gibts da bestimmt welche, aber das sind wohl eher die Ausnahmen als andersrum.



Nimeroth schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr allen ernstes ein Raidleiter lässt einen 2k DPSler im Raid nur weil er 5200+ GS hat? Nein! Es gibt Hunderte andere Spieler mit gleichwertigem Equip, und grad bei den DD's ist die Auswahl groß. Meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass der überwiegende Teil der Top Ausgestattenden Leute auch klasse Movement, Schaden und Spielverständniss mitgebracht haben.


Yep, in der Regel ist das so.



Nimeroth schrieb:


> Die weniger guten Spieler waren meistens die, die zwar auch gutes Gear hatten, dieses sich aber über Marken zusammengefarmt hatten. Dies ist kein Vorurteil, sondern meine eigener Beobachtung, die von Server zu Server unterschiedlich sein mag.


Auch das stimmt durchaus, was oftmals an der fehlenden Erfahrung der Leute liegt (wenn es Wotlk-Neulinge sind). Lvln auf 80...geht auch ohne Instanzen (blieb einem oftmals vor DF auch nichts anderes übrig)...HC-Inis auf 80 als Training? Leider nein, dafür mischen zu viele gut ausgerüstete "ogog"-Spieler mit, die Ini wird zusammengepullt und gut is...auch so lernt kein Neuling was.
Letztendlich haben Neulinge nur die Chance (übertrieben ausgedrückt) in Raids viel zu lernen...dort sind aber (lernwillige) Neulinge nicht gern gesehen...Gründe kennt jeder...


Nimeroth schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz halte ich GearScore nicht unbedingt prädistiniert für die Mitspieler-Suche und kann jedem nur wärmstens das Addon Elitist Group ans Herz legen. Damit sieht man deutlich besser ob ein Mitspieler was taugt, und kann sich direkt auch Notizen machen. Es hilft dann ungemein wenn mann wieder jemanden sucht und sofort sieht: "Aha - den hatte ich schonmal dabei, der taugt was".
> 
> In diesem Sinne: Happy Raiding.


Warum mittlerweile jeden Dreck in WoW mit einem Addon erledigen? Warum nicht auf hinschauen und Kommunikation bauen? Austausch in Channel ingame findet doch so gut wie gar ncht mehr statt und einer der Gründe dafür ist doch, das es für jeden Scheiss ein Addon gibt und die einzige Antwort meist aus: "Wat? Haste nicht "beliebiges addon einsetzen"? Lol, du boon, l2p!"


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (30. Januar 2010)

Ich habe fast das gefühl das die Leute alles ahben wollen aber rein garnix dafür tun wollen. Die Daily Frostmarcken dafür rennen die Leute so durch die inis. Wenn du bei ICC 10er mal 2 mal wipst haun die ersten ab indem sie nne Disc vorteuschen oder einfach die Gruppe verlassen.
Eigentlich kannste die ganzen Boss weg lassen und die Imtes für nixbeim Händler verkaufen. Wo da noch gespielt wird ist nur die Frage.

d[-.-]b


----------



## Blutlos (30. Januar 2010)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung ist doch eigentlich total einfach. Der Raidleiter sucht nen DD und bekommt zwei whispers:


Ach kommt, Kinders - Ihr glaubt doch nicht etwa immer noch an den Mythos der ernsthaften Vorbereitung von Randomraids, wohlmöglich in Verbindung mit Weekly-Kindergeburtstagen? 
Natürlich wird der "Raidleiter", sofern er nicht das nehmen muss, was er kriegen kann, sich nicht jeden Spieler genau angucken und austesten - dafür hat er die Zeit nicht. Und natürlich kann er sich auf errechnete Werte verlassen und damit auf die Nase fallen oder Glück haben, was soll er auch sonst tun?

Das Ganze ist trotzdem nicht im geringsten mit den Informationen vergleichbar, die ein Raidleiter benötigt, der auch nur halbwegs ernsthaften Progress-Raid anstrebt.

Macht euch bitte einmal klar, dass Leute, die random in Raids gehen, dies aus exakt drei Gründen tun:

1. Sie finden keine Gilde oder diese nimmt sie nicht mit oder diese Gilde macht keine Raids. Alle diese Möglichkeiten werfen interessante Fragen auf.
2. Sie sind in einer Gilde, die wohlmöglich auch raidet, haben aber keine Lust sich etwas mit anderen zu erarbeiten und wollen sich lieber "ziehen" lassen.
3. Sie sind in einer Gilde, die auch Raids macht, können aber aufgrund von Arbeitszeiten o.ä. an den Raidterminen nicht immer teilnehmen.

Ich will prinzipiell nichts gegen Leute der Kategorie 3 sagen, doch diese dürften den geringsten Anteil ausmachen. Des Weiteren fallen mr keine stichhaltigen Gründe ein, warum man nicht in einer Gilde sein sollte, die den eigenen Interessen weitgehend entgegenkommt.


----------



## Der Gil (31. Januar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> So bin wieder da :-)
> 
> was ich jetz schreibe geht nicht an alle vorweg....
> 
> ...


Habe die Diskussion nicht komplett gelesen, doch eine Sache ist mir aufgefallen (habe bis jetzt nur bis Seite 5 oder so gelesen): Wir (die Community die dich für deinen Hochmut zurecht gewiesen hat) haben dir "wortwörtlich die laune vermiest" ? Weißte was, wenn mir im RL wer begegnet der sich scheiße aufführt wird der von mir mit Verachtung gestraft, da er es verdient hat. Genauso verhält es sich hier mit dir. Wenn du doch ein ach so guter Pro gamer bist, dann such dir ne Pro-Gamer Raidgilde und stör uns nicht mit deinen banalen Problemen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiteres Zitat " ich bin jedenfall vollkommen entäuscht dass man mit casuals nicht reden kann... " ich glaube das beruht auf gegenseitigkeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG Der Gil 
letzter inGame Log-In 5.9.2009


----------



## FullMetalJacket (31. Januar 2010)

datsoli schrieb:


> pro sein hat auch überhaupt nix mit dem zeitaufwand zu tun, du konntest schon immer mit wenig zeitaufwand viel erreichen..
> ich hab damals an 2-3 abenden pro woche mit je 3-4 Stunden pro Abend erfolgreich Sunwell geraidet.. andere flamen oder jammern 24/7 den /2 voll oder wipen sich random durch icc10.. das macht aus ihnen auch keine besseren Spieler
> Skill heisst das Zauberwort, und den kannste nicht an Epixx festmachen.
> 
> ...



ich sag ned dass es was mit zeit aufwand zu tun hat, ich glaub hast meinen text nich ganz versatnden^^
ich schreib dass man fast keine zeit braucht um sich gut zu equipen , weil einem die items in arsch geschoben werden...
skill ? ^^ "skill" braucht man heut nich mehr, ich sag ned das ich keinen hab xD^^ aber wenn man eine gute rota bzw. einen guten talente skill hat braucht man ned mehr um in eine gute gilde zu kommen oder in ne stamm grp etc.


----------



## Braamséry (31. Januar 2010)

Blutlos schrieb:


> Ach? Und wieviele Leute in nicht-Raidgilden werden deiner Meinung nach den Frostthron sehen, bevor sie 85 sind?



Im 10er würd ich auf 90% tippen.
im 25er auf 55%
Hardmode 10er 45% (SEHEN, legen muss man mal schauen)

Hardmodes im 25er eben meistens nur Gilden. Aber ob da viele oder nicht kann man nicht genau sagen.



Xorle schrieb:


> Konnte nicht jeder, wollte nicht jeder...stimmt....nur so mancher der wollte, konnte nicht aus Zeitgründen. Natürlich begrüßen Spieler dieser Kategorie Erleichterungen, welche den zeitlich notwendigen Aufwand erheblich verringern.



Vielleicht weißt du ja mehr als ich.

Aber warum haben die, die gewhined haben, nicht aufgehört?

Ist ne ernste Frage.
Die Leute whinen denen, die sagen, dass es zu leicht ist, die Birne voll und wollen, dass die aufhören, haben früher aber selbst weitergspielt.

Wenn mir IRGENDJEMAND diese Frage beantworten kann, begrüße ich das herzlichst.


----------



## Xorle (31. Januar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Vielleicht weißt du ja mehr als ich.
> 
> Aber warum haben die, die gewhined haben, nicht aufgehört?
> 
> ...



Ich kann und will da gewiss nicht für jeden sprechen...die Spieler die ich kenne/kannte, welche wollten aber aus Zeitgründen nicht konnten (raiden zu Classic und BC) haben sich auf ihre Weise im Spiel beschäftigt: Berufe geskillt, Twinks hochgespielt, alte Quests gemacht, die Gegend erkundet, das AH als Wirtschaftsspiel genutzt und so weiter...Möglichkeiten gab/gibt es immer noch. Sobald diese ausgereizt sind, haben Teiler dieser Leute auch aufgehört und sind dann teilweise zum jeweiligen Addon wiedergekommen. Neues Addon, neue Chance.
Somit war ein Gelegenheitsspieler gar nicht oder selten am Endcontent beteiligt...jetzt ist das anders und das stinkt scheinbar einigen...die Hoffnung liegt wohl darin, laut genug nach dem kuscheligen Eliteclub zu schreien, damit Pros wieder unter sich sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der jetzige Weg ist gewiss nicht optimal, doch es gibt nur einen "Weg" das zu ändern: Sollten die Accountzahlen frappierend abnehmen, wird gewiss eine andere Richtung wieder eingeschlagen.



Blutlos schrieb:


> Macht euch bitte einmal klar, dass Leute, die random in Raids gehen, dies aus exakt drei Gründen tun:
> 
> 1. Sie finden keine Gilde oder diese nimmt sie nicht mit oder diese Gilde macht keine Raids. Alle diese Möglichkeiten werfen interessante Fragen auf.
> 2. Sie sind in einer Gilde, die wohlmöglich auch raidet, haben aber keine Lust sich etwas mit anderen zu erarbeiten und wollen sich lieber "ziehen" lassen.
> ...



1. Ist es schlimm, wenn eine Gilde keinen eigenen Raid macht?
2. Das ist unlogisch...wenn ich mich "ziehen" lassen will, dann geh ich doch lieber mit der eingespielten Gildenraidtruppe als mit der Wundertüte Randomraid.
3. Ja, sowas solls geben und mehr als du scheinbar glaubst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wäre es mit:

4. Hat keine Lust mehr auf feste Termine in der Woche für ein Spiel und raidet dann, wenn gerade Zeit und Lust gegeben ist?


----------



## Braamséry (1. Februar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Ich kann und will da gewiss nicht für jeden sprechen...die Spieler die ich kenne/kannte, welche wollten aber aus Zeitgründen nicht konnten (raiden zu Classic und BC) haben sich auf ihre Weise im Spiel beschäftigt: Berufe geskillt, Twinks hochgespielt, alte Quests gemacht, die Gegend erkundet, das AH als Wirtschaftsspiel genutzt und so weiter...Möglichkeiten gab/gibt es immer noch. Sobald diese ausgereizt sind, haben Teiler dieser Leute auch aufgehört und sind dann teilweise zum jeweiligen Addon wiedergekommen. Neues Addon, neue Chance.
> Somit war ein Gelegenheitsspieler gar nicht oder selten am Endcontent beteiligt...jetzt ist das anders und das stinkt scheinbar einigen...die Hoffnung liegt wohl darin, laut genug nach dem kuscheligen Eliteclub zu schreien, damit Pros wieder unter sich sind.
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast das ganze etwas falsch verstanden.

Ich meine nicht Leute, wie die, die du kennst, welche aufhören, bzw das machen was möglich ist. Abgesehn davon kann man mit Leuten, die man als Freunde bezeichnet (auch wenn man sie nur ingame kennt) mit wenig zeit etwas erreichen. Ich kannte meine engeren Gildenkumpels zum Teil über 2 jahre nur durch das Spiel. Wir waren Freunde und haben akzeptiert wenn jemand auch nur 1mal für 3std raiden konnte und sonst die Woche gar net on war. Solange es ihm dabei gut ging.

Ich meine leute wie: "Ey ihr A...löcher. Schreit rum, dass es zu schwer ist, hört aber net auf, sonder spielt weiter." Obwohl sie vorher so ankamen:" WoW ist scheiße, ihr habt das Spiel viel zu schwer gemacht, nervt die Kacke." Aber ans aufhören selbst nicht gedacht haben.


----------



## Lloigorr (1. Februar 2010)

Ich sehe das ganze Problem wirklich nicht. Ich bin mittlerweile durch mein zeitintensives Chemiesrudium zum wochenendenspieler geworden. Meine (ehemals ganz oben stehende) raidgilde ist seitdem zerbrochen, ich bin der letzte anwesende. Folglich gehe ich nur noch randomraids, das war nicht immer so. 

Dennoch bekomme ich mein tier10, wie jeder andere Spieler, der regelmäßiger spielt. Aus irgendeinem grund wurde ich sogar schon zweimal in Raids gefragt, ob ich nicht bedarf an einer stammgruppe hätte, was ich mir aber zeitlich nicht leisten kann. 

Mein gearscore ist gerademal bei 5000 (nicht, dass ich dieser Scharlatanerie glauben schenken würde, ich Frage in dala ab und zu gearscorekids), wurde aber noch nie abgelehnt, denn beim schaden Spiele ich meist weit oben mit (oh ja, sogar mal über Leuten mit ihren 5600 gs-Punkten). 
Also erklärt bitte jemand, wo genau das Problem liegt? Früher waren es 2500dps, jetzt 5500gs -> anderer Name, gleicher Firlefanz. 

Wie ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, suchen fast ausschließlich nur Leute nach anderen mit x gearpunkten, die sich schlicht nicht auskennen. 
Seht mal: ihr würdet bei nem Autorennen auch nicht mit nem LKW antreten, weil der 350ps hat, euer Gegner im Golf bloß 89. 


Wie auch immer...

Edit: Ich hoffe, ich habe alle Rechtschreibfehler gefunden


----------



## Xorle (1. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Du hast das ganze etwas falsch verstanden.
> 
> Ich meine nicht Leute, wie die, die du kennst, welche aufhören, bzw das machen was möglich ist. Abgesehn davon kann man mit Leuten, die man als Freunde bezeichnet (auch wenn man sie nur ingame kennt) mit wenig zeit etwas erreichen. Ich kannte meine engeren Gildenkumpels zum Teil über 2 jahre nur durch das Spiel. Wir waren Freunde und haben akzeptiert wenn jemand auch nur 1mal für 3std raiden konnte und sonst die Woche gar net on war. Solange es ihm dabei gut ging.
> 
> Ich meine leute wie: "Ey ihr A...löcher. Schreit rum, dass es zu schwer ist, hört aber net auf, sonder spielt weiter." Obwohl sie vorher so ankamen:" WoW ist scheiße, ihr habt das Spiel viel zu schwer gemacht, nervt die Kacke." Aber ans aufhören selbst nicht gedacht haben.



Sorry, habe dich da tatsächlich falsch verstanden.
Ich vermute in dem Zusammenhang, das das "rumheulen" statt aufhören in erster Linie in der (vergeblichen?) Hoffnung auf Änderung im eigenen Sinne liegt. Nach dem Motto. Wenn ich nur laut genug brülle, (er)hört mich jemand.
Die Leute, die man im Spiel oder sogar durch das Spiel kennengelernt hat. Auch da gibts Leute die immer wieder wegen der Spieler reinschauen und manchmal dann sogar wiederkommen.
Sucht? Sicherlich auch ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor.
Wer das Spiel an sich mag, aber nicht momentan zufrieden ist, dem seien Pausen sehr ans Herz gelegt....hat bei mir immer wieder zu Pausen geführt und bei "Wiederaufnahme" war es dann besonders schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. Februar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> vs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol das ist deutsche mentalität.... du musst genau 1 meinung zu einem thema haben sonst biste inkompetent^^
der thread is jetz scho etwas älter geworden... 

aber ich versuchs nochmal zu erklären bezüglich gs... gut finde ich dass man weizen vom spreu trennen kann, weil an gutes gear kommt man quasi nur mit gilden (=erfahrung)... 
allerdings hat gs auch einen nachteil... man sieht weder statistiken noch vz noch skill noch sockel... so was is jetz schlimm dass ich 2 meinungen zu 1 thema hab xD

und ich hab absolut kein problem damit wenn leute nich meiner meinung sind... zum glück... deswegen is das hier eine diskussion^^... 

es gibt ja bekanntlicherweise den spruch dass es ne kunst is komplizierte dinge einfach zu erklären, sagte einstein glaub ich sogar^^... ich bin leider nicht von diesem talent beglückt, aber mei... ums mal einfach zu sagen, warum ich leute mit hohem gs leute niedrigem gs bevorzuge ist einfach:

klar es gibt jetzt spieler die mit besser mit nem loweren equip spielen als leute die vergleichsweise n besseres equip haben... doch da muss ich 2 sachen sagen... 

1. aus erfahrung ist das risiko grösser dass ein random mit schlechtem equip schlecht spielt als ein gut equipter schlecht
2. rein logisch gesehen kann man aus einem hohen equip mehr rausholen als aus einem lowequip... 
3. hohes equip bekommt man nur durch hohe bosse, daher hat jmd mit hohem equip auch gewisse erfahrung... wie gesagt das richtige equip gibts sogar nur in guten gilden, daher mach ich mir ab nem gewissen stand keine sorge um skill, weil in gilden muss man skill haben... 


wie gesagt... JA ich habe zu GS 2 meinungen... ZWEI^^... das ist doch nichts schlimmes... gs hat einfach gute und schlechte seiten... deswegen bin ich doch nicht charaktergestört^^


----------



## Cobrastrike (11. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Eure Meinungen Interessieren mich! Von Casuals genauso wie von Oftspielern (wie mir :-) )



Omg, glaubste nur weil du "oft" spielst bist du ein was besonderes und musst dich über sogenannte Casuals auslassen?
Wenn ich sowas schon lese..... .

Zu GS (dachte zuerst du meinst nen Gesundheitsstein), das Zeug ist absoluter Schwachsinn. PänizMeter ist schon schlimm genug, aber das GS Teil Topt alles.

Da bleib ich lieber bei meinem guten altem Gesundheitsstein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> aber ich versuchs nochmal zu erklären bezüglich gs... gut finde ich dass man weizen vom spreu trennen kann, weil an gutes gear kommt man quasi nur mit gilden (=erfahrung)...


Wirklich? PdK kann man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch gut random raiden und das Zeugs daraus ist (grad in der 25er) immer noch hervorragend. T9 bekommt man KOMPLETT über 5er Instanzen und Waffen/ Schmuck auf PdK-10-Niveau in den 3 Inis der Gefrorenen Hallen. Damit dürfte man einen geschätzten GS von 4,5 - 5k haben (reine Schätzung, hab dieses Programm noch nie genutzt). Und was sagt das dann aus? Nix. Wenn Du meinst damit die "Spreu vom Weizen" trennen zu können, liegst Du meiner Meinung nach falsch, aber das ist meine rein persönliche Einschätzung.

Dagegen ist Recount bspw. richtig nützlich, denn wenn man mal tiefer geht als sich nur die plumpe DPS anzusehen merkt man, dass man damit die eigene und die Spielweise anderer wunderbar analysieren kann (z.B. welche Fähigkeit hat am meisten Schaden gemacht etc.) und sich danach auch selbst anpassen kann. Bei uns auf dem Server hat Gear Score bis dato Gott sei Dank kaum Fuß fassen können, aber wenn ich im /2 lese dass Leute für Randomraids gesucht werden und das Ganze mit Gear Score-Check stattfindet geht das gleich auf igno, auch wenn ich eine PdK/ICC-Ausrüstung habe. Ich kann sowas einfach nicht leiden.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. Februar 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wirklich? PdK kann man zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch gut random raiden und das Zeugs daraus ist (grad in der 25er) immer noch hervorragend. T9 bekommt man KOMPLETT über 5er Instanzen und Waffen/ Schmuck auf PdK-10-Niveau in den 3 Inis der Gefrorenen Hallen. Damit dürfte man einen geschätzten GS von 4,5 - 5k haben (reine Schätzung, hab dieses Programm noch nie genutzt). Und was sagt das dann aus? Nix. Wenn Du meinst damit die "Spreu vom Weizen" trennen zu können, liegst Du meiner Meinung nach falsch, aber das ist meine rein persönliche Einschätzung.
> 
> Dagegen ist Recount bspw. richtig nützlich, denn wenn man mal tiefer geht als sich nur die plumpe DPS anzusehen merkt man, dass man damit die eigene und die Spielweise anderer wunderbar analysieren kann (z.B. welche Fähigkeit hat am meisten Schaden gemacht etc.) und sich danach auch selbst anpassen kann. Bei uns auf dem Server hat Gear Score bis dato Gott sei Dank kaum Fuß fassen können, aber wenn ich im /2 lese dass Leute für Randomraids gesucht werden und das Ganze mit Gear Score-Check stattfindet geht das gleich auf igno, auch wenn ich eine PdK/ICC-Ausrüstung habe. Ich kann sowas einfach nicht leiden.



du wenn ich von gutem gear rede, spreche ich von pdok/icc25er gear... 

4,5k - 5k gs is crap das sagts mir aus... wie du schon sagst da weiss ich sofort das es hero/markenzeugs is, das maximal einige teile aus pdk25 hat... 
dagegen wenn einer nen gs von 5,5 oder 5,6k hat, kann ich sicher sein dass schon einige pdok/icc25er items dabei sind und schon gewisse erfahrund besteht

schlussfolgerung ist dass der mit 5,6k besser als der mit 5k gs ist.


----------



## RedShirt (11. Februar 2010)

Gearscore:

Wenn jemand in Dala nach Gearscore sortiert bzw. danach postet -> epic fail.
Dann komm ich da mal unversockelt / unverzaubert an -> gleicher GS.

Der Raidersteller hat nicht verstanden, wie man damit umgeht.
Wenn man nur einen Hammer hat, sieht eben jedes Problem wie ein Nagel aus.


Ich nutze Gearscore so:

z.B. Rnd Raid schaue ich mir die Gruppe an... 
2500 GS: "oha, frischer 80er." Ist das der Tank, muß ich als Heal aufpassen und als DD mehr auf Aggro schauen als bei einem High-End-Tank
4500 GS: mittendrin
5500 GS: hochgerüstet, man kann davon ausgehen, derjenige weiß, was er tut. ABER wenn es ein DD ist, aufpassen ob er noch in der Lage ist, auch bei geringer ausgerüsteter Gruppe seine Aggro zu kontrollieren. Solche sind ab und an Kandidaten für "ich pull nochmal eine Grp, mir ist so langweilig"

Selbiges bei Raids, eine schnelle Präselektion möglich.

Und jetzt kommts: Ich halte meine Klappe, wenn ich das nutze. Ich komme nicht mit "ey, der hat nur GS 4500, der kann nix" 
Wenn man Raidlead macht, kommt man eh nicht drumrum, mit ElitistGroup oder ähnlichem auch das Gear genauer anzuschauen.

Viele Leute brauchen einfach mehr Werkzeuge als einen Hammer.
Leider haben sie aber nur http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=37606 am Gürtel.


----------



## bloodstar (11. Februar 2010)

das einzige was ich als Casual schon immer zu meckern hatte war, dass man Raiden muss um die Story zu erleben


----------



## Barrol (11. Februar 2010)

"Früher war es wirklich schwieriger",
ich finde das stimmt nur teilweise ...
Früher war einfach nur der weg länger ... Man brauchte länger um sein gear zubekommen, keine marken usw und 40 leute im raid die mitrollen ...
und gut, die normale version eines schlachtzugs ist meistens immer noch recht einfach ... aber hey, wen juckst? wir haben Hardmodes..
Ich finds doch eigentlich ganz gut wie es ist.

Und nein ich bin kein Wotlk oder BC findelkind.

MfG


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. Februar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Gearscore:
> 
> Wenn jemand in Dala nach Gearscore sortiert bzw. danach postet -> epic fail.
> Dann komm ich da mal unversockelt / unverzaubert an -> gleicher GS.
> ...



ey das hab ich ja auch noch nicht gesagt^^

so wie du das erklärst is es ja auch^^... aber ganz ehrlich ich hab noch keinen mit hohem gs gesehen der dann ungesockelt dastand, un wenn, merkt man das sofort anschliessend im fight.... ich meine richtig hohes equip ---> 25er icc raidequip.... und sorry aber mit solchem equip ist gewöhnlich jeder perfekt gesockelt und verzaubert weils sonst ärger mit der gilde gibt^^

ich hab auch ein addon das mir sockel/vz direkt anzeigt.... aber wie ichs schonmal gesagt habe... gs benutze ich nicht als endlösung (pls hat nix mit ww2 zutun) sondern als ersteindruck, feinabstimmung erfolgt anschliessend... 

ich machs eig genauso... ich bin megadiskret was kritik ingame angeht... wenn mal was is mach ich kurz /w und frag mal nach...


----------



## RedShirt (11. Februar 2010)

Mein Beitrag war eher allgemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weniger speziell.



> 4,5k - 5k gs is crap das sagts mir aus... wie du schon sagst da weiss ich sofort das es hero/markenzeugs is, das maximal einige teile aus pdk25 hat...



Ist kein Crap. Ist nur nicht für ICC25 o.ä. wirklich tauglich.
Aber auch da kommts auf die Restgruppe an.
5k ist übrigens nicht unbedingt rein Marken/Herozeugs, ob der 264er Umhang von Frostmarken ist, oder von nem ICC25 wo man mal dabei war, zeigt GS auch nicht.
ein 245er PdoK-Teil hat auch nicht mehr GS als ein 245 Markending. Aber das oK hat ne ganz andere Aussagekraft für mich.

Es kommt immer drauf an, wo Du hinwillst. Gear ist viel, aber nicht alles.


----------



## Groar (11. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> lol das ist deutsche mentalität.... du musst genau 1 meinung zu einem thema haben sonst biste inkompetent^^
> der thread is jetz scho etwas älter geworden...



Es hat nichts mit deutscher Mentalität wenn Dir jemand aufzeigt, das Du deine Meinung innerhalb einer Diskussion mehrmals änderst, und immer als die "Eine" verkaufst...



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> aber ich versuchs nochmal zu erklären bezüglich gs... gut finde ich dass man weizen vom spreu trennen kann, weil an gutes gear kommt man quasi nur mit gilden (=erfahrung)...
> allerdings hat gs auch einen nachteil... man sieht weder statistiken noch vz noch skill noch sockel... so was is jetz schlimm dass ich 2 meinungen zu 1 thema hab xD



Gutes Gear braucht nicht zwangsläufig eine Gilde. Es gibt genug Raids, die externe fähige Spieler in ihren Raidpool aufnehmen. Und es gibt genug Rdm-Raids die z.B. Toralon legen und sich dabei ihre items besorgen. Das dauert halt nur etwas länger^^. Aber es gibt genug die sich irgendwo ihre Ausrüstung "ergaunern" und deshalb noch lange nicht Raid-fit sein müssen. 

Das Addon Gearscore zeigt Dir vom ausgewählten Charakter alle Boss-Erfolge an(bringt zwar null wenn derjenige mitm Main alles Down hat, die Bosse kennt, aber jetzt mit nem Twink nochmal ran will). Und es zeigt Dir auch an ob Verzauberungen vorhanden sind, sowie welche Stats unnötig oder gar schlecht sind.

Aber all das sagt immer noch nichts über die Fähigkeiten des Spielers aus, der da mit will. Solche Chars kannst auch fertig bei Ebay kaufen.




Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> klar es gibt jetzt spieler die mit besser mit nem loweren equip spielen als leute die vergleichsweise n besseres equip haben... doch da muss ich 2 sachen sagen...
> 
> 1. aus erfahrung ist das risiko grösser dass ein random mit schlechtem equip schlecht spielt als ein gut equipter schlecht



Gegenbeispiel Ebay! (...... doch da muss ich 2 sachen sagen Punkt 1-3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )




Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> 2. rein logisch gesehen kann man aus einem hohen equip mehr rausholen als aus einem lowequip...



Rein logisch betrachtet ist das sicherlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen, aber in der Praxis wird man oft eines Besseren belehrt! Aber warum Punkt 1 umformulieren und dann Punkt 2 dranschreiben?



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> 3. hohes equip bekommt man nur durch hohe bosse, daher hat jmd mit hohem equip auch gewisse erfahrung... wie gesagt das richtige equip gibts sogar nur in guten gilden, daher mach ich mir ab nem gewissen stand keine sorge um skill, weil in gilden muss man skill haben...



Ich fang mal von hinten an! Man sollte genug Leute haben, die ihren Char spielen können, wenn man einen erfolgreichen Raid auf die Beine stellen will. Den hat man aber nicht automatisch nur weil man in einer Gilde ist die raidet. Hohes Equip -> hohe Bosse: daraus folgt: gewisse Erfahrung? Gegenbeispiel Die Geburtenzahlen gehen zurück, und die Anzahl der Störche geht zurück: Daraus folgt: Weniger Störche weniger Kinder! Nochmal hohes Equip heißt nicht zwangsläufig, das der Spieler der da jetzt mit will sich das auch selbst erarbeitet hat!




Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> wie gesagt... JA ich habe zu GS 2 meinungen... ZWEI^^... das ist doch nichts schlimmes... gs hat einfach gute und schlechte seiten... deswegen bin ich doch nicht charaktergestört^^



Das sagt auch keiner, nur wenn Du Postweise deine Meinung änderst, wirkt das eher unglaubwürdig... Von Anfang an "beide" Seiten beleuchten, dann schmiert es Dir später keiner mehr aufs Brot!^^


----------



## Sapper13 (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo Lieber TE,


GS ist gerade ein sehr umstrittenes Tool. Viele Leute schwören drauf, weil sie folgende Rechnung machen

GS > 5500 = wir schaffen ICC ohne problem if not so than kick him/her

Mit anderen Worten. Ein findiger Programmierer hat sich gedacht, ich mach jetzt mal ein Tool, wo jeder einmal nen knöpken drückt und dann steht da oben DU DARFST oder DU DARFST nicht.

Nun ist das ja grundsätzlich nicht verwerflich wenn ICC ein Kaufladen wäre und jeder Boss nen NPC wo man Equip kauffen könnte. Mit anderen Worten du brächst für ICC Pro Spieler 5500 GS den die Items kosten insgesamt 55000 GS pro Run (etwas abstrakt aber ich hoffe du verstehst jetzt gleich worauf ich hinaus will)

Denn was nützt GS als Identifikationschlüssel für eine Raidteilnahmeerlaubnis, wenn der Spieler so schlecht spielt/geskilled ist, das er selbst von einer tollwütigen Kuh ausm Wald von Elvynn einen verwamst bekommen würde?

Garnichts! GS ist ein Indikator aber mehr auch nicht. Und jetzt zur auflösung deines Problems. Die Leute habens nun nach hm sagen wir mal 3 Monaten in denen es das Tool wohl gibt geschnallt, das man damit keinen Blumentopf gewinnen kann. Jetzt wird es mehr und mehr verdammt! Warum, weil sie den gewünschten Effekt den das Tool leisten sollte nun doch nicht bekommen haben. 

Ich würde mit GS so umgehen, das ich intern (nicht im /1 oder /2 rumposaunen) sage...so ca. 4000er +/- die könnten mit nach ICC dann fangen wir beim Trash an und dann stellt sich ganz schnell heraus

1. Stimmt die DPS?
2. Ist die GS des Spieler ungleich seines Skills seinen Char zu spielen (das kann auch positiv sein, glaub mir auf thrall gabs ne Allianzgilde die hat damals Nefarian in grünem Equip gelegt!!! wo jeder Affe meinte ohne t1 geht das nicht!
3. Man spricht die Leute an und bittet um Einsicht das es besser ist wenn sie gehen und man jetzt kein Fass aufmachen will im TS oder aber man lobt schlicht und ergreifend

Fertig!

Deshalb GS zu haben ist keine Schande, aber dieses als das Türstehertool für ICC zu missbrauchen ist Boongehabe. Die kannst auch Reiner Kallmund in das Auto von Michael Schuhmacher setzen? Ich glaub nicht das der das Rennen schaffen wird....verstehste was ich meine......skill ist das können, und das kannst Du nicht messen. Ein tool hierfür würde z. B. messen müssen, wie oft ist der Char schon aus ganz brenzligen Siuationen rausgekommen. Wie oft hat der Spieler diesen Char schon bis an die Grenzen ausgelastet (z. B. schwere instanzen solo u.s.w.) aber das ist dann auch nicht 100 % aussagefähig.

Fazit: Gute Spieler sind spieler die nicht mit ihrer DPS rumprollen. Derweil meint jeder Affe der 8k fährt er wäre Bushidos kleiner Bruder, das aber schon zu Anfang von WotlK (erste 4 Monate) z. B. bei der Horde auf Dethecus (Harlequins) leute dabei waren die fast an diese Grenze kamen ohne zu posen wie die Affen, das sind dann SKILLER.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. Februar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag war eher allgemein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaja klar stimmt schon^^.... 

aber gut ich sehs so... vergleich ich 5kgs equip mit nem 5,6kgs equip... so ist das 5k equip leider im vergleich crap^^ <- so meinte ich des
ja generell für heroinnies ists mir egal was für equip die leute haben... ich geb jeder gruppe genau 3 wipes dann leave ich, egal wie gut oder schlecht die grp is^^
aber bei raids (gerade lowraids wie pdk10er/pdk25er oder ulduar-weekly) schau ich halt auf gs damit ich schnell dort durchkomm^^... 

ich hab halt einfach die erfahrung gemacht dass leute mit gutem gear besser sind als leute mit schlechtem gear <- is ja auch rein logisch^^


----------



## RedShirt (11. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> aber bei raids (gerade lowraids wie pdk10er/pdk25er oder ulduar-weekly) schau ich halt auf gs damit ich schnell dort durchkomm^^...



Bei Ulduarweekly steht bei uns im LFG oder /2
"lfm weekly ulduar" wenn es der Flammenlevi ist.
"lfm weekly tank/heal/dd" wenn es der XT ist (andre waren noch nicht)

Gib Leuten eine Chance, die da normal reinwürden. Schnell schnell durch ist zwar nett, aber dann *immer* der Fairness mit dazuschreiben.

Ich hab beim Ulduar 10er auch um die Items würfeln lassen, und es haben sich Leute über 219 gefreut. 



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich hab halt einfach die erfahrung gemacht dass leute mit gutem gear besser sind als leute mit schlechtem gear <- is ja auch rein logisch^^



Nicht alle. "im Regelfall" fehlt in der Aussage.
"Du bist Dein EQ" <- gefällt mir ganz und garnicht. Dropglück, Würfelglück... da laufen an Dir vermutlich auch sehr gute Leute vorbei, die einfach Pech hatten.
Equip sollte man *immer* auf die Instanz bezogen sehen, und nicht "> ist halt immer besser für mich".
Tanks sind auch nicht genau so gut wie ihre HP.
DDs nicht wie ihre DPS.
Heiler nicht wie HPS.

Ich seh das mehrdimensional.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. Februar 2010)

Groar schrieb:


> Es hat nichts mit deutscher Mentalität wenn Dir jemand aufzeigt, das Du deine Meinung innerhalb einer Diskussion mehrmals änderst, und immer als die "Eine" verkaufst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^^ bin wie gesagt kein guter dichter

es gibt leider seit dem lilaitemfiasko keine definition mehr für gutes u schlechtes gear mehr... leider bleibt da nurnoch gs

was früher mal t6 war ist heute einfach gs5,6k+ geworden... 


ich muss dir leider megarecht geben dass es leute mit 5,6k+ gs gibt die wirklich nix aufm kasten haben... doch leider macht der hohe gs im vergleich zu nem niedrigen den defizit im skill eifnach wett. Nochdazu meinst du dass viele den high- char nicht wegen e-bay (find den vergleich lustig) checken.... das mag schon sein...

aber... meinst du echt dass es mehr schlechte als gute high-end chars gibt?... ich sag dir aus erfahrung dass schlecht oder durchschnittlich equippte leute meist schlechter spielen als leute mit highend equip... und damit mein ich nicht den output von dps/hps/bps sondern das movement und das mitdenken... wegen output hab ich mich noch nie wirklich aufgeregt, ausser es is extrem... aber in der regel weiss ich wieviel output bei welchem gear möglich ist....

und letztendlich ist mir egal ob jmd sein equip über gilde oder rdm bekommen hat... fakt ist er hats und musste was dafür machen... und um die richtig hohen items zu ergattern (damit meine ich bosse wie rat/blutkönigin/professor/drachenflügel) muss man einfach movement und skill mitbringen...


----------



## RedShirt (11. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ^^ bin wie gesagt kein guter dichter
> 
> es gibt leider seit dem lilaitemfiasko keine definition mehr für gutes u schlechtes gear mehr... leider bleibt da nurnoch gs
> 
> was früher mal t6 war ist heute einfach gs5,6k+ geworden...



Nein, da bleibt nur Erfolge lesen / Dialog führen / GS betrachten / Verzauberungen+Sockel ansehen.
Wurde halt einfach komplexer, das festzustellen. Daran sollte man sich anpassen.




Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich muss dir leider megarecht geben dass es leute mit 5,6k+ gs gibt die wirklich nix aufm kasten haben... doch leider macht der hohe gs im vergleich zu nem niedrigen den defizit im skill eifnach wett. Nochdazu meinst du dass viele den high- char nicht wegen e-bay (find den vergleich lustig) checken.... das mag schon sein...



Von Eselsbucht war keine Rede. Es gibt einfach Leute, die haben mental eine gewisse Beweglichkeitsgrenze. Die denselben Fehler immer wieder machen würden. Ist einfach so. Ende der Fähigkeiten.

Der Unterschied, ob sich jemand bewegen kann oder nicht, liegt meist bei: Erfahrung.
Gear mit GS 5,6k hat jemand entweder innerhalb der letzten Monate erarbeitet, oder er war schon bei MC in den 40er Raids mit dabei und hat dort gelernt.
Und Erfahrung siehst Du daher nicht mehr am Gear allein.



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> aber... meinst du echt dass es mehr schlechte als gute high-end chars gibt?... ich sag dir aus erfahrung dass schlecht oder durchschnittlich equippte leute meist schlechter spielen als leute mit highend equip... und damit mein ich nicht den output von dps/hps/bps sondern das movement und das mitdenken... wegen output hab ich mich noch nie wirklich aufgeregt, ausser es is extrem... aber in der regel weiss ich wieviel output bei welchem gear möglich ist....



Nein, aber es gibt sie, daher bin ich gegen Pauschalisierungen und damit automatisch Diskriminierung der anderen Spieler.

Dazu eine Geschichte, wo ich einen Palatank in HDR hero hatte - astreines Tanken, trotz 3xxx GS und mit Leuten von 5k+ GS in der Grp. Korrektes Movement usw.
Wenn der seine Marken voll hat, will er raiden - sojemand sollte nicht sofort aussortiert werden,weil er kein Raidgear hat. Jeder fängt mal an. Das sehen viele nicht mehr.
Daher die Tendenz "ich will da mal schnell durch, nur TOP eq pls".




Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> und letztendlich ist mir egal ob jmd sein equip über gilde oder rdm bekommen hat... fakt ist er hats und musste was dafür machen... und um die richtig hohen items zu ergattern (damit meine ich bosse wie rat/blutkönigin/professor/drachenflügel) muss man einfach movement und skill mitbringen...



"und musste dafür was machen" ... was Du ja nicht weißt. Könnte ja der Char vom Bruder sein - who knows. Das ist halt nicht wasserdicht die Annahme.

Skill und Movement brauchst m.E. auch schon vorher, ICC ist da weniger nachsichtig als andere Inis.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. Februar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Bei Ulduarweekly steht bei uns im LFG oder /2
> "lfm weekly ulduar" wenn es der Flammenlevi ist.
> "lfm weekly tank/heal/dd" wenn es der XT ist (andre waren noch nicht)
> 
> ...



^^ ich find generell sowas lässt sich nur schwer per block und bleistift erklären^^
was speedruns oder gute gruppen betrifft, falls ich das wirklich durchziehe schreib ichs auch an meinen post im /2 an... 
das mit den tanks/dds/heilern ist leider richtig, letztendlich erfahrt man den skill aber nur im raid selbst^^... gs dient mir hierbei nur zur verringerung des risikos das jmd kein skill hat...


----------



## RedShirt (11. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann simmer ja beinander in der Diskussion.


----------



## Cali75 (11. Februar 2010)

Hiho,

ich gebe es zu: ich sehe mich als Casual... schließlich geh ich arbeiten und hab ein Fernstudium an der Backe. Aber warum sollte ich deswegen mit den Posern oder Pros hadern? Oder einen Minimi loslassen? Ich hab trotz wenig Zeit jede Menge geschafft, vor allem mit meinem Tankoladin.
Und ich bin auf jeden noch so kleinen Schritt stolz. Was ihr da draussen macht, lässt mich kalt. 

Und ich empfehle allen mal darüber nachzudenken, dass es nur ein Spiel ist. Übrigens versucht mal eines ohne adds zu zocken (wie HDRO), ist eine super Erfahrung.

Achja, zum Thema GS - jeder fängt mal klein an und warum gehe ich mit meinem Char Hero oder will zu pdk? Weil ich mich ausrüsten muss. Wenn mich also einer anmacht, was ich mit meiner ausrüstung da will - halloooo??? Ihr kommt alle epix und lvl85 zur Welt oder? Oh nein, jetzt bin ich minimi....


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. Februar 2010)

Cali75 schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> ich gebe es zu: ich sehe mich als Casual... schließlich geh ich arbeiten und hab ein Fernstudium an der Backe. Aber warum sollte ich deswegen mit den Posern oder Pros hadern? Oder einen Minimi loslassen? Ich hab trotz wenig Zeit jede Menge geschafft, vor allem mit meinem Tankoladin.
> Und ich bin auf jeden noch so kleinen Schritt stolz. Was ihr da draussen macht, lässt mich kalt.
> ...



du ich muss dir gleich vorweg sagen... poser existieren nicht, nur in köpfen neidischer mitspieler^^.... 

du hast vollkommen recht, dass jemand mal klein anfängt. doch darfst du dich nicht aufregen weil dich jemand nich mitnehmen will... is wie beim arbeitsplatz, es wird der bessere genommen...
das du da reinwillst wegen equip ist klar, und normal^^... doch zu "erwarten" dass n nicequipter dich jetzt schleift und dir einen meilenstein beschert (<- in sachen equip) ist einfach unfair^^... wie schonmal erwähnt wow ist kein betreuungsclub bei dem gut equipte schlechte ausstatten...

vor allem ist derzeit equip bekommen megaeasy geworden, marken sei dank^^... daher kann ichs nich verstehen wenn sich leute aufregen nich mitgenommen zu werden... mei dann müssen die nich mitgenommenen halt ne woche länger marken farmen... 

was leute wie du (ohne jetzt böse zu sein - ehrlich - ich meins subjektiv) nicht verstehen ist dass den defizit (letztendlich zeitfrage) den ein schlecht equipter hat muss der rest der gruppe ausbaden^^... 

zu bc zeiten wusste man einfach wer wo hingehört, allein schon durch das equip... heutzutage denkt jeder herosonstwer er kann einfach überall hin...

@Redshirt....

voll^^


----------



## Xtrane (11. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß garnicht warum alle immer sagen,dass Gearscore scheiße ist,aber dann haben sies eh alle selber drauf.Natürlich gibt es keine Bewertung über den Spieler an sich(Movement,Skill...),aber so kann man das Equip bewerten,ohne sich alles anzugucken etc.
Ist aber auch auf allen Servern so,dass alle rumheulen,dass GS scheiße ist und weiß der Geier...
Sagen wir mal jemand sucht Leute für ICC10 und schreibt min. 5k GS.Was ist daran falsch?Es ist halt so,egal wie viel Skill man hat,dass man bei einem bestimmten Equipstand nicht die Leistungen bringen kann,die man brauch.Also hört auf alle immer rumzuflamen und rumzuweinen,wenn jemand sagt,dass er Leute mit min 5k GS sucht,was jetzt eh nichtmehr schwer ist,weil man Epics eh hinterhergeworfen bekommt.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. Februar 2010)

Xtrane schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht warum alle immer sagen,dass Gearscore scheiße ist,aber dann haben sies eh alle selber drauf.Natürlich gibt es keine Bewertung über den Spieler an sich(Movement,Skill...),aber so kann man das Equip bewerten,ohne sich alles anzugucken etc.
> Ist aber auch auf allen Servern so,dass alle rumheulen,dass GS scheiße ist und weiß der Geier...
> Sagen wir mal jemand sucht Leute für ICC10 und schreibt min. 5k GS.Was ist daran falsch?Es ist halt so,egal wie viel Skill man hat,dass man bei einem bestimmten Equipstand nicht die Leistungen bringen kann,die man brauch.Also hört auf alle immer rumzuflamen und rumzuweinen,wenn jemand sagt,dass er Leute mit min 5k GS sucht,was jetzt eh nichtmehr schwer ist,weil man Epics eh hinterhergeworfen bekommt.



yo bin deiner meinung

5k gs erreicht man sogar im schlaf^^...

es checken halt viele nicht dass es einigen einfach um die zeitfrage geht...

gibts nen wipe aufgrund defizit im equip -> wipe -> 2-3 min zeitverschwendung
schlechter gs oft keine erfahrung -> bosserklärung -> 5min pro boss zeitverschwendung
schlechtes equip = weniger mögliche umsetzung von equip zu dmg/hps/bps -> boss dauert länger/inni dauert länger -> hochgerechnet auch wieder viele minuten

klar viele stört es nich mal paar minuten länger zu brauchen... aber naja einige (und mit denen muss man sich einfach abfinden) haben keinen bock sinnlos zeitzu verschwenden wenn es auch schnell geht... 

und mir ist aufgefallen oft sind diejenigen die jammern sie werden nicht mitgenommen auch solche die selber kein bock haben selbst nen raid zu eröffnen... Oo

ich war letztens rdm pdk10er(bin aber beigetreten)... ich fragte im ts/channel ausdrücklich ob jeder schon da war und bosse kennt... hätte auch ggf erklärt... keiner meldet sich... naja fazit war dass da n typ dabei war der seit 1 tag 80 ist und schon pdk geht (das war sein erster raid im leben) er sich aber nicht gemeldet hat... 
allein die tatsache das n typ nach 1 tag schon nen pdk raid machen kann find ich ne frechheit aber dann nichtmal was sagen und die grp wiped weil er bei eisheuler das mitm laufen nicht peilt ist die höhe...


----------



## toryz (11. Februar 2010)

"Hab ich was falsch gemacht?"

Ja, hast du. Ist dir eigentlich schon einmal aufgefallen das 80% der User im Forum, wenn das Wort "Gearscore" in der Luft liegt von "Teufelszeug" sprechen? Ja? Und dann so ein Thread? 

Wie schon mehrmals erwähnt, wer auf GS schaut hat nach 80 Levlen nichts gelernt. 

2 Kleine Beispiele:
- Samstag PDK 25: Heildruide mit etwas über 5k GS, sollte ja für PDK mehr als ausreichend sein. Lag in der Heilung unter einem Vergelterpala (Selbstheilung).
- Gestern HDZ4: Tank maulte über das "Gammelgear" vom Magier rum, er solle doch PDC NH abfarmen, Zwar war der Tank im Schaden über dem Magier aber 2500 DPS als Magier in HDZ4 ist mehr als ausreichend, der TR ging sogar schon mit weit aus weniger Schaden. Fakt war jedoch das der tolle Tank mit einem Gearscore von 5600 es nicht schaffte mehr als einen Mob zu tanken. 


Was das ganze aber mit Casual zutun hat begreife ich immer noch nicht, meiner Erfahrung nach sind es genau die, welche den ganzen Tag online sind die keinen Skill besitzen. Sie haben zwar tolles EQ weil sie sich zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit durch die Raids schleifen lassen können, besitzen aber nicht das Hirn ihr EQ auch umzusetzen. 

Und ein Casual bist du selber, ICC das erste Viertel packt jeder das ist nicht wirklich schwer und man muss nicht wirklich viel Zeit in seinen Char investieren um das zu schaffen, selbst meine Frau und ich haben das Clear und wir gehen beide einer geregelten Arbeit nach und zocken weit aus weniger als deine 6h/Tag.

Schimpf also nicht über bösen Casuals wenn du selber nicht mehr auf die Füße bekommst als sie.


----------



## Shubunki (11. Februar 2010)

ich bin mal neugierig: Woran erkennt man denn hier im Forum oder auch im Spiel einen sogenannten Casual? ..ich meine, so auf den ersten Blick: Haben irgendwie nen anderen gs , nen tatoo vor der Stirn..oder wie??


----------



## xaarinaa (11. Februar 2010)

Casuals haben das Spiel zerstört- Fakt.
Content ist viel zu einfach- Fakt.
Ohne Casuals hätte Blizzard *niemals* in irgend einer weise Content nerfs in das Spiel implementiert- Fakt.
Items werden jedem noob hinterher geschmissen (kannst nen grade neuen lv 80 in 1-2 tagen volles Tier9 verpassen). Wo gab es denn so was pre tbc? RICHTIG - Niergends- Fakt.
Und mal die Hand aufs Herz, VoA wurde nur für Casuals kreiert... und sogar Toravon wurde *schon* genervt.... ratet doch mal warum?! *Merkste wat*

Jeder post über *Casual Content* ist berechtigt. 

Und an alle Casuals, könnt ihr nicht irgendwas einfaches spielen? Pokemon, Super Mario oder weiß der Gott was, aber verschwindet doch einfach aus WoW.

Grüße alle Hardcore Raider (mit nem Job und gergeltem Leben möchte ich nebenbei bemerken, bevor hier irgend welche "No lifer" antworten auftauchen).


----------



## jeef (11. Februar 2010)

Shubunki schrieb:


> ich bin mal neugierig: Woran erkennt man denn hier im Forum oder auch im Spiel einen sogenannten Casual? ..ich meine, so auf den ersten Blick: Haben irgendwie nen anderen gs , nen tatoo vor der Stirn..oder wie??



Gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der würde mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mal hier im Forum geregt sein... 
Und wie hier immer Leute meinen "Sie sind Casualgamer....." Glaube keinem ist klar was "Gelegenheitsspieler" eigentlich heißt.Denn
wenn wie min. 85% der angeblichen Casuals,die meinen weil sie jeden Abend nur ein paar Stunden spielen und nicht den ganzen Tag
wie die Harcore-Gamer meinen das sie Casuals sind....... Wenn ich als Gelegenheitsraucher jeden Abend eine Rauchen würde....wäre ich
dann noch Gelegenheitsraucher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hoffe ihr ceckt das!!aber ich glaube nicht wirklich dran ^^


----------



## KKAG (11. Februar 2010)

Hab nu nich alles hier durchgelesen. Aber eins muss ich mal zum Thema Gearscore sagen.

Das Addon an sich finde ich nicht schlecht, ich selber benutze es auch.
Ich finde es allerdings auch zum kotzen wie es von manchen genutzt wird. Das teilweise sogar Leute mit nem Gearscore von unter 4.5k aus ner HC geschmissen werden und anderes, wie ich es hier manchmal lese.. 

Ich persönliche nutze es wie oben gesagt auch, aber mit einem kleinen Unteschied:
Ich tanke mit meinem Krieger und gehe zwischendurch gerne einfach mal eine random HC. Und durch das Addon brauche ich bloss kurz mit der Maus auf den Char zu gehen und sehe sein ungefährer Equipstand. Das heisst ich weiss wie sehr ich mit dieser Gruppe Gas geben darf, da ich halt gerne mal ein bisschen Tempo mache um beim Tanken nicht einzuschlafen.. Wenn ich dann aber sehe dass ich nen Heiler mit nem GS von 3.5k in SS stehe und die DD's auch noch nicht unglaublich gut equipt sind, dann weiss ich dass ich nicht zu schnell weiter pulle ohne aufs Mana zu achten, weil bei dem Gear halt nicht so grosse Heilungen rüber kommen und er mehr Mana verbraten muss.

Aber und das muss auch gesagt sein. Ich bin z.B auchschonmal 6x in HDR im ersten Raum gewipet, mit nem 5.2k Gearscore Baum, und nahcdem dieser geleavet hat kam einer mit unter 4.5k Gearscore und es ging ohne einen toten weiter..

Fazit: Man kann Gearscore Sinnvoll einsetzen um sich einen kleinen Überblick zu verschaffen, wenn ich aber sehe wie es mittlerweile benutzt wird, wäre auch ich dafür das Teil umgehend zu verbieten.


----------



## Shubunki (11. Februar 2010)

xaarinaa schrieb:


> Casuals haben das Spiel zerstört- Fakt.
> Content ist viel zu einfach- Fakt.
> Ohne Casuals hätte Blizzard *niemals* in irgend einer weise Content nerfs in das Spiel implementiert- Fakt.
> Items werden jedem noob hinterher geschmissen (kannst nen grade neuen lv 80 in 1-2 tagen volles Tier9 verpassen). Wo gab es denn so was pre tbc? RICHTIG - Niergends- Fakt.
> ...




..sorry, ich weiss nicht, was du geraucht hast, aber nimm weniger davon! ..Dazu mal ne Frage: Wenns so scheisse is.. wieso gehst *du* dann nich?.. ich meine, was willst du mit einem Spiel das so Scheisse durch andere geworden is?..


----------



## xaarinaa (11. Februar 2010)

Shubunki schrieb:


> ..sorry, ich weiss nicht, was du geraucht hast, aber nimm weniger davon! ..Dazu mal ne Frage: Wenns so scheisse is.. wieso gehst *du* dann nich?.. ich meine, was willst du mit einem Spiel das so Scheisse durch andere geworden is?..



Gibt noch ein paar sachen wie Anub'arak 25 heroic mit 50/50 oder Yogg'saron 25 Ohne Wächter und ICC25 Heroic. Solche Sachen halten mich grad noch bei WoW und die Hoffnung, dass es irgendwann wieder einmal besser wird.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt '-.-


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (11. Februar 2010)

Shubunki schrieb:


> ..sorry, ich weiss nicht, was du geraucht hast, aber nimm weniger davon! ..Dazu mal ne Frage: Wenns so scheisse is.. wieso gehst *du* dann nich?.. ich meine, was willst du mit einem Spiel das so Scheisse durch andere geworden is?..



du checkst nicht... leuten mit gutem gear gehts derzeit hammermässig in wow verstehst du... HAMMERMMÄSSIG!

doch einzig werden sie niedergeflamed... es heisst sie seinen poser, arschlöcher weil sie equipanforderungen stellen, no-lifer usw usw..... früher wars status in wow equip zu haben... heute hat jeder pen** equip...
du musst dich ab nem gewissen equipstand nurnoch rechtfertigen: warum du grp leavest wieso du dies machst wieso das... egal was du musst dich rechtfertigen... 
und versuchst du dann dich zu rechtfertigen reicht das alleine schon aus um wieder als arsch hingestellt zu werden.....

das problem ist dass jeder meint er kann was doch 80% (davon 90% casuals) checken null über das game, bzw movement und solche dinge... doch meinen nur weil sie ja AUCH equip haben können imba zu sein... 

früher galt es so: erstmal 1mio mal nh machen, dann hero vollequippen, dann dungeonequip, dann kara, dann gruul/maggy, ssc, hyjal/bt/fds und schliesslich sw


heute wollen alle direkt von 0 auf 100.... 


mein thread heist hab ich was falsch gemacht.... ich will damit ausdrücken: hab ich was falsch gemacht wenn ich equip bekommen hab und leider mal in dal steh weil ich mir n cafe mach? hab ich was falsch gemacht weil ich gs benutze damit ch keine gimps in der grp hab und die heroinni 70% schneller geht? mach ich was falsch wenn ich kein bock auf bosserklärungen im raid hab und deshalb gutequipte schlechtequipten vorziehe? hab ich was falsch gemacht wenn ich so spiele wie ich bock habe? hab ich was falsch gemacht wenn ich keine lust auf zeitverlust hab weil der casual immer vergisst buffood/flask reinzuschmeissen?.... muss ich mich ständig dafür rechtfertigen?

ich meine schauts auf meine signatur... mein char ist nicht der roxxor... es gibt bessere... 

doch wenn die besseren chars ne innie machen, sagen wir mal hardmode... dann reg ich mich doch auch nich auf wenn die mich nich mitnehmen weil mein equip nich gut genug is...


ich will endlich mal dass aufhört dass die halbe buffed/wow community denkt wow sei ein "highendchar macht equipbetreuung für lowchars".... das ist was mich megaaufregt




ich will keinen in nen topf stecken, wer casual ist weiss das selber und wer gelegenheitszocker ist auch... ich kann da nix definieren


----------



## Lokke (11. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn das hier nicht so ganz reinpasst, aber ich habe da mal n paar fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Was sind Casuals?
2. Was meinen einige Leute hier in dem Forum mit /sing
2. Was meinen einige Leute hier in dem Forum mit /vote for Sticky?

Ach und dann würde ich noch gerne wissen wie ich so ein Bild von meinem Char von wow unter dem was ich gepostet habe hinbekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke und sorry für das dazwischenschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (11. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> gibts nen wipe aufgrund defizit im equip -> wipe -> 2-3 min zeitverschwendung
> schlechter gs oft keine erfahrung -> bosserklärung -> 5min pro boss zeitverschwendung
> schlechtes equip = weniger mögliche umsetzung von equip zu dmg/hps/bps -> boss dauert länger/inni dauert länger -> hochgerechnet auch wieder viele minuten



Niemand hat etwas dagegen wenn jemand mit einer Top Gruppe flott durch eine instanz will. Aber die Frage ist doch, ob das zur Regel werden sollte...



xaarinaa schrieb:


> Casuals haben das Spiel zerstört- Fakt.
> Content ist viel zu einfach- Fakt.
> Ohne Casuals hätte Blizzard *niemals* in irgend einer weise Content nerfs in das Spiel implementiert- Fakt.
> Items werden jedem noob hinterher geschmissen (kannst nen grade neuen lv 80 in 1-2 tagen volles Tier9 verpassen). Wo gab es denn so was pre tbc? RICHTIG - Niergends- Fakt.
> Und mal die Hand aufs Herz, VoA wurde nur für Casuals kreiert... und sogar Toravon wurde *schon* genervt.... ratet doch mal warum?! *Merkste wat*



Du redest Blödsinn. -Fakt

- WoW war schon immer ein Casualspiel. Früher gab es aber eben auch Content für Vielspieler. Für gute Spieler wurde es dann in insgesammt 3! Raidinstanzen interessant. 3 von ca. 10 Inis bis WotLK.
- Nervs gab es auch schon immer. Ony, ZG, AQ20... war alles mal random Content.
- Marken nur für Casuals? Ich behaupte mal es sind nicht die Casuals die jeden Tag 2 Frostmarken farmen und nach 2 Wochen mit ICC Craftables + erstem T10 Teil rumlaufen...

Und Archavon.... mal die Dropraten angeschaut?


----------



## Shubunki (11. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> [...]



..is zwar nett, das du mir das sagst.. aber du warst gar nicht gemeint ..schau mal aufs Zitat, auf das sich der Beitrag bezieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toryz (11. Februar 2010)

xaarinaa schrieb:


> <br />Casuals haben das Spiel zerstört- Fakt.<br />Content ist viel zu einfach- Fakt.<br />Ohne Casuals hätte Blizzard <b><u>niemals</u></b> in irgend einer weise Content nerfs in das Spiel implementiert- Fakt.<br />Items werden jedem noob hinterher geschmissen (kannst nen grade neuen lv 80 in 1-2 tagen volles Tier9 verpassen). Wo gab es denn so was pre tbc? RICHTIG - Niergends- Fakt.<br />Und mal die Hand aufs Herz, VoA wurde nur für Casuals kreiert... und sogar Toravon wurde <b>schon</b> genervt.... ratet doch mal warum?! *Merkste wat*<br /><br />Jeder post über *Casual Content* ist berechtigt. <br /><br />Und an alle Casuals, könnt ihr nicht irgendwas einfaches spielen? Pokemon, Super Mario oder weiß der Gott was, aber verschwindet doch einfach aus WoW.<br /><br />Grüße alle Hardcore Raider (mit nem Job und gergeltem Leben möchte ich nebenbei bemerken, bevor hier irgend welche &quot;No lifer&quot; antworten auftauchen).<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Ist dir schon mal in den Sinn gekommen das es WOW ohne Casuals gar nicht mehr gäbe? Wieso geht Blizzard auf die Casuals so dermaßen ein? GENAU weil sie den Großteil der Kunden ausmachen. Wieso wird auf Casuals so dermaßen eingangen? Wieso bekommen die Nerds einfach nur paar Hardmodes geboten? 

Solang Blizzard Gewinnorientiert ist werden sie sich nach dem Großteil ihrer Kunden ausrichten...

Und wenn dir das nicht passt dann geh doch, es gibt genug andere Spiele die sogar einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad besitzen als WOW.


Wenn du dann mal ICC im Hardmode clear hast, dann kannst sagen es ist zu einfach....


----------



## Fedaykin (11. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> fullquote




Soll ich dir mal was sagen mein Lieber? Mein Char ist besser ausgerüstet als deiner, und weißt du was. Leute wie du es bist, gehen mir auf die Nerven. Und jetzt kommt es...ich definiere mich selber als casual. Wahnsinn oder. Obwohl ich den Spiel mehr erreicht habe als du. Krass oder.

Meine Herren...


----------



## J_0_T (11. Februar 2010)

xaarinaa schrieb:


> Casuals haben das Spiel zerstört- Fakt.
> Content ist viel zu einfach- Fakt.
> Ohne Casuals hätte Blizzard *niemals* in irgend einer weise Content nerfs in das Spiel implementiert- Fakt.
> Items werden jedem noob hinterher geschmissen (kannst nen grade neuen lv 80 in 1-2 tagen volles Tier9 verpassen). Wo gab es denn so was pre tbc? RICHTIG - Niergends- Fakt.
> ...




Mädel, ich nenn dia ma so wegen dem nick, nicht die cassuals zerstören wow... denn die sigenannten Cassuals machen die mehrheit des spieles aus... die anderen die sich nicht als cassuals sehen sind keine pros sondern einfach vielspieler... net mehr und net weniger... und nu rate ma wer am meisten jammert.... genau die vielspieler... und um net wie die deppen da zu stehen schieben sie es einfach auf die spieler wo net soviel zeit investieren...

Sagen wir ma so... die mehrheit is weg... die vielspieler unter sich und der mntl preis von wow is ma en 100'er weil die mehrheit fehlt die das spiel trägt. Da sind die Hardcore raider leider in der minderheit... aber hey ihr habt ja das geld für ein dämliches spiel wo man nur einschaltet um abzuschalten... mehr als 100 € auszugebe... damit ihr schön hardcore weiter machen könnt.

Wir sind in der mehrheit... nicht ihr. Denk ma darüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaarinaa (11. Februar 2010)

toryz schrieb:


> Wenn du dann mal ICC im Hardmode clear hast, dann kannst sagen es ist zu einfach....



Na wenn das alles ist. Gib mir diesen und nächsten reset und wir sind bei arthas oder haben ihn down.


----------



## Nexus.X (11. Februar 2010)

Lokke schrieb:


> Auch wenn das hier nicht so ganz reinpasst, aber ich habe da mal n paar fragen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


1.  Würde ich so definieren, dass es sich auf Spieler bezieht die "relativ" wenig spielen und es meist nur als Puffer benutzen wenns grad nichts zu tun gibt.
2. /sign bedeutet soviel wie die Meinung eines anderes zu unterstreichen und ihm zuzustimmen.
3. Sticky sollen wohl die spezielle Themen sein, die in der Forenübersicht an oberster Stelle stehn und für alle präsent sind damit man bei wichtigen und bedeutsamen Informationen darauf zurückgreifen kann.
Mit /Vote for Sticky sollte dann gemeint sein das man einen Beitrag zu einem solchen bedeutsamen Themen "befördern" soll. Im Grunde nur eine extremere Aussage für /sign.

MfG Nex


----------



## Nexilein (11. Februar 2010)

Sry, da muss ich gleich nachlegen^^



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> früher wars status in wow equip zu haben... heute hat jeder pen** equip...


Wann, und welches Equip? Aq40, Nax und Sunwell vielleicht. Alles andere war ein Zeichen für "viel Zeit" und nichts anderes.



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> du musst dich ab nem gewissen equipstand nurnoch rechtfertigen: warum du grp leavest wieso du dies machst wieso das...


Entweder jemand haut unpassend ab, z.B. nach einem lächerlichen Wipe, dann muss er sich immer rechtfertigen; egal welches Equip er hat. Und wenn es wirklich nicht läuft und man deutlich über der Zeit ist, dann muss sich niemand rechtfertigen...



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> früher galt es so: erstmal 1mio mal nh machen, dann hero vollequippen, dann dungeonequip, dann kara, dann gruul/maggy, ssc, hyjal/bt/fds und schliesslich sw


Oder man ist ein/zweimal durch jede 70er Ini auf normal und ist dann nach Kara gegangen... war auch nicht wirklich ein Akt. Dungeonset war in BC für den A****.

Und:
Lvl 70 Heroinis waren als *Alternative* für Leute gedacht, die *nicht* geraidet haben. Heros abfarmen und dann nach Kara wäre ziemlich sinnfrei gewesen... da zitiere ich einfach mal dich: "das problem ist dass jeder meint er kann was doch 80% (davon 90% casuals) checken null über das game"



Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ich will endlich mal dass aufhört dass die halbe buffed/wow community denkt wow sei ein "highendchar macht equipbetreuung für lowchars".... das ist was mich megaaufregt



1. Wenn du glaubst die halbe Community denkt so, dann bist du paranoid.
2. Früher hat man gerne Leute nachequipt. Früher hieß es T0 + T2 = T1. Heute heißt es "Lol, nur T8. Zu faul jeden Tag 5 Hero Inis zu machen..."
3. Wer sich heute gerne über Equip definieren würde, der hat früher mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit keines gehabt.


----------



## Lokke (11. Februar 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> 1.  Würde ich so definieren, dass es sich auf Spieler bezieht die "relativ" wenig spielen und es meist nur als Puffer benutzen wenns grad nichts zu tun gibt.
> 2. /sing bedeutet soviel wie die Meinung eines anderes zu unterstreichen und ihm zuzustimmen.
> 3. Sticky sollen wohl die spezielle Themen sein, die in der Forenübersicht an oberster Stelle stehn und für alle präsent sind damit man bei wichtigen und bedeutsamen Informationen darauf zurückgreifen kann.
> Mit /Vote for Sticky sollte dann gemeint sein das man einen Beitrag zu einem solchen bedeutsamen Themen "befördern" soll. Im Grunde nur eine extremere Aussage für /sing.
> ...



Danke dir für diese ausführliche Erklärung, damit sind alle meine fragen bis auf weiteres geklärt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg
Lokke


----------



## Stevesteel (11. Februar 2010)

Lokke schrieb:


> Danke dir für diese ausführliche Erklärung, damit sind alle meine fragen bis auf weiteres geklärt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schreibe aber statt sing lieber /sign, kommt besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (11. Februar 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> 1. Würde ich so definieren, dass es sich auf Spieler bezieht die "relativ" wenig spielen und es meist nur als Puffer benutzen wenns grad nichts zu tun gibt.
> 2. /sing bedeutet soviel wie die Meinung eines anderes zu unterstreichen und ihm zuzustimmen.
> 3. Sticky sollen wohl die spezielle Themen sein, die in der Forenübersicht an oberster Stelle stehn und für alle präsent sind damit man bei wichtigen und bedeutsamen Informationen darauf zurückgreifen kann.
> Mit /Vote for Sticky sollte dann gemeint sein das man einen Beitrag zu einem solchen bedeutsamen Themen "befördern" soll. Im Grunde nur eine extremere Aussage für /sing.
> ...



Dabei ist zu bedenken, dass viele denken, dass sie Casuals sind. Sie spielen oft jedoch mehr oder mindestens so viel wie der Durchschnitt. Haben eben einfach kb was zu machen oder keinen skill. Das nennt man dann dumm, wenn man so denkt.



Nexilein schrieb:


> Entweder jemand haut unpassend ab, z.B. nach einem lächerlichen Wipe, dann muss er sich immer rechtfertigen; egal welches Equip er hat. Und wenn es wirklich nicht läuft und man deutlich über der Zeit ist, dann muss sich niemand rechtfertigen...



Also nach dem dritten lächerlichen Wipe hab ich auch immer Schluss gemacht. Grad heraus mit der Begründung, dass ich nicht denke, dass wir weit kommen.
Wer dann meinte ich sei zu feige, der solle mir doch am Ende sagen wie weit sie gekommen sind. 
Meistens kam nix. Wenn etwas kam, dass sie, nachdem ein paar neue gesucht wurden, einiges geschafft haben, gratuliere ich freundlich, weil das dann doch ne leistung ist, auch nix was zu machen. Wenn aber nix kommt, schreib ich den an mit "Gz zum Fail". Dannach kommt oft, nicht immer, Einsicht.


----------



## toryz (11. Februar 2010)

xaarinaa schrieb:


> <br />Na wenn das alles ist. Gib mir diesen und nächsten reset und wir sind bei arthas oder haben ihn down.<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Na wenn du nach den nächsten 2 Wochen mit deinem Leben nichts weiter anzufangen weist bis Cata rauskommt hast du mein tiefstes Beileid...

Wer zu viel Zeit hat sollte sich nicht über Casuals aufregen sondern ganz einfach mal darüber nachdenken WIESO man zu viel Zeit hat...Und vielleicht dort einmal einen Tapetenwechsel vollziehen anstatt die restliche Welt zu verfluchen nur weil diese ab und zu noch etwas anderes im Kopf haben als nur KI zu bekämpfen.


----------



## Latharíl (11. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> jeden tag wenn ich hier in buffed bin werde ich von casuals für egal was niedergeflamed weil ich mehr spiele wie sie oder weil mein char besser ist....
> 
> lari ich kenn deinen char der ist wahrlich edel...
> 
> ...



das man dich wegem gs flamed kann ich mir nich vorstellen..ingame vllt weil du n ego-spieler bist *ich weiß es nich, ich vermute aufgrund dessen was du schon früher hier im forum von dir gegeben hast* oder hier im forum, weil du des öfteren - zumindest bei mir- den anschein eines kleinesn, verwöhnten, nervigen kindes erweckst, das soooooooooo weit die fr**** aufreißt, aber im prinzip keine ahnung hat wovon es redet.

sry wenn ich pissig rüber komm, aber ich erinner mich dunkel an nen beitrag von dir, in dem du dich von einer nicht unbedingt guten seite gezeigt hast..ich glaube, es ging um hero inis und das man eben leute in der grp hat, die eben nicht mit imbaroxxor dps da stehen, sondern eventuell noch nich lang spielen/ frisch 80 geworden sind

edit: nach 20 seiten bin ich immer noch der festen überzeugung, dass du lieber sims2 spielen solltest-.-


----------



## dustail (11. Februar 2010)

meine meinung? kurz und knapp:

Niemand zwingt euch WoW zu spielen!


----------



## Nexus.X (11. Februar 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> schreibe aber statt sing lieber /sign, kommt besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ups, leicht peinlicher aber irgendwie lustiger Tippfehler auch meinerseits. Hätte es gleich korrigieren sollen und nicht noch mit dem selben Fehler bestätigen.

Wird sofort behoben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Tschambalaia (12. Februar 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> 1.  Würde ich so definieren, dass es sich auf Spieler bezieht die "relativ" wenig spielen und es meist nur als Puffer benutzen wenns grad nichts zu tun gibt.
> 2. /sign bedeutet soviel wie die Meinung eines anderes zu unterstreichen und ihm zuzustimmen.
> 3. Sticky sollen wohl die spezielle Themen sein, die in der Forenübersicht an oberster Stelle stehn und für alle präsent sind damit man bei wichtigen und bedeutsamen Informationen darauf zurückgreifen kann.
> Mit /Vote for Sticky sollte dann gemeint sein das man einen Beitrag zu einem solchen bedeutsamen Themen "befördern" soll. Im Grunde nur eine extremere Aussage für /sign.
> ...



Du hast auch nicht verstanden was ein Casual Spieler ist. Hier mal ne Defintion:
http://de.wikipedia....iki/Casual_Game 

Wie du/ ihr seht hat ein CasualSpieler NICHTS mit dem zeitlichen zu tun. Knapp 50% der Frauen spielen täglich CasualGames. Sind sie nun wenig-Spieler?


----------



## Æxodus (12. Februar 2010)

benbaehm schrieb:


> "Wenn sich Casuals beschweren (wie ich^^), dann nur, weil sie es alle scheiße finden, dass AddOns wie Gearscore oder wies hei0t verwendet werden, um die besten Spieler (die höchstwahrscheinlich keine Casuals sind), hinauszupicken und mit nach ICC10 oder sonst wo zu nehmen. Das Problem dabei ist, dass das Niveau viel zu hoch angesetzt wird, sodass Leute, die noch nie ICC waren, nicht mitkommen, aber ICC10 müssen, um das von den Pros vorgegebene Niveau zu erreichen... Teufelskreis, so kommt man nämlich nicht an neues Gear. Die ganzen Pros vegressen, das sie auch mal klein angefangen haben. Und wenn ihnen das Filtern durch so ne AddOns vereinfacht wird, ist das einfach nur scheiße, daher auch der Hass auf so ne AddOns... Ich bin ja sowieso für Add-On Verbot, würd das Spiel mal wieder schwiriger machen, da man z.B. nicht alle Fähigkeiten des Bosses von BossMod angesagt bekommt und so.."
> 
> genau so und nicht anders!
> 
> ...



Hiermit schliesse ich mich dir zu 100 % an. So und nicht anders sieht es meiner Meinung nach aus. Die Leute sind einfach nur noch bekloppt, was das GS und Erfolge und sonst alles angeht. Aber was soll's, es gibt wichtigere Sachen im Leben als WoW und lilane Pixxel

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Nexus.X (12. Februar 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Du hast auch nicht verstanden was ein Casual Spieler ist. Hier mal ne Defintion:
> http://de.wikipedia....iki/Casual_Game
> 
> Wie du/ ihr seht hat ein CasualSpieler NICHTS mit dem zeitlichen zu tun. Knapp 50% der Frauen spielen täglich CasualGames. Sind sie nun wenig-Spieler?


Du scheinst scheinbar nicht mitgelesen zu haben, dass es "meine" Definition im Bezug auf WoW war und keine allgemeine.
Die Bedeutung Casual in WoW hat für ca. 90% der Spieler schon lange nichtsmehr mit der Eigentlichen zu tun.
Daher hab ich es auf seine Frage bezogen so formuliert, dass es eine einigermaßen verständlich Beschreibung wird, rein auf das Game und meine dort bisher aufgenommenen Bedeutungen bezogen.

MfG Nex

PS: Ob es sinnvoll ist das viele Menschen eigentlich eindeutigen Begriffen, völlig abstrakte Definitionen geben, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Februar 2010)

> Petu schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also Deiner Aussage nach bist du ein "Pro-Gamer"
> ...


Sorry, das ist nur ein Hinweis (Antwort) auf Deine Topicfrage und Deinen Kommentar gewesen - dazu noch berechtigt und richtig.
Und wenn ich mir so Deine Erfolgsstatistic angucke (sry ich habe es mal angesehen), dann frage ich mich ...
Wann fängst Du eigentlich mal an WoW zu spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei Dir sieht es eher danach aus - ganz schnell auf 80 und direkt nach ICC - nach mehr nicht.
Und Du willst Progamer sein?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja viel Spaß noch so als "Progamer".
Und sry, daß ich es mir nicht verkneifen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Lokke (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen und nochmal danke für die vielen Antworten. Aber kann mir vielleicht noch jemand auf meine letzte Frage antworten? Ich hätte die vielleicht von vornerein mit durchnummerieren sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist sie:
Ach und dann würde ich noch gerne wissen wie ich so ein Bild von meinem Char von wow unter dem was ich gepostet habe hinbekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal
lg Lokke


----------



## Kramatieklärher (12. Februar 2010)

WoW ist nicht zu einfach, wer das meint zieht einfach mal sein Equip aus und raidet dann. WoW ist aber eigentlich generell nicht schwer oder leicht, wer mehr spielt der hat eben auch am meißten erfolg zumindest im PvE. Ich spiel nur noch extrem selten WoW und finde es klasse, trotzdem noch chancen zu haben den Lich King vor dem nächsten Addon sehen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (12. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> [...]
> Und Du willst Progamer sein?
> 
> 
> ...


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (22. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> das man dich wegem gs flamed kann ich mir nich vorstellen..ingame vllt weil du n ego-spieler bist *ich weiß es nich, ich vermute aufgrund dessen was du schon früher hier im forum von dir gegeben hast* oder hier im forum, weil du des öfteren - zumindest bei mir- den anschein eines kleinesn, verwöhnten, nervigen kindes erweckst, das soooooooooo weit die fr**** aufreißt, aber im prinzip keine ahnung hat wovon es redet.
> 
> sry wenn ich pissig rüber komm, aber ich erinner mich dunkel an nen beitrag von dir, in dem du dich von einer nicht unbedingt guten seite gezeigt hast..ich glaube, es ging um hero inis und das man eben leute in der grp hat, die eben nicht mit imbaroxxor dps da stehen, sondern eventuell noch nich lang spielen/ frisch 80 geworden sind
> 
> edit: nach 20 seiten bin ich immer noch der festen überzeugung, dass du lieber sims2 spielen solltest-.-



Hio

Das mit dem Gs anflamen is mir tatsächlich scho paarmal passiert, lol!

Ich geb zu mit meinen Sockeln hab ich was crit un mp5 angeht ins klo gegriffen, aber ich wollt mal ausprobieren wie der heal bei 42% crit aussieht... bin derzeit wieder am umsockeln nur das kostet....

du musst ein komplett falsches bild von mir haben... ich hab seit wotlk genau 2 mal ne grp geleaved, einmal weil meine pizza im ofen sonst verbrannt wäre und die grp nich warten wollte, und einmal weiss nichmehr warum... das jedenfalls in herogruppen.... ansonsten leave ich nich... 

gearscore gilt bei mir nur für den derzeit letzten content, bzw pdok.... und das addon ist offen gesagt ansichtssache, die einen hassen es, die anderen finden es praktisch... ich finde es lediglich praktisch.... ich hab halt bei dem addon den eindruck dass viele /gs garnicht kennen, bzw den zweiten reiter des addons... wie auch immer^^

Ich sehs halt so dass es einfach leute wie mich gibt, die gerne schnell und effizient zocken und leute die "gechillt" spielen.... Du musst es so sehen, ich bin in einer raidgilde und hab genau einen tag in der woche an dem zeit für heros habe, ansonsten zock ich nich oder bin nich eingeteilt... deswegen versuch ich in dieser zeit maximal schnell und effizient meine marken zammzubekommen. ist aber wie gesagt nur meine spielweise die ich keinem aufzwingen will^^....

und offen gesagt, nach x-wochen debatte^^ geht mir dieses casual/pro gelaber eh aufn sack, weil wirkliche pros (nicht professionnelle also mit arbeit verbunden) gibts sogar im highend-bereich kaum...

aber gut ich fand die kritik an dem char bezüglich der sockel nice, und man lernt stetig was dazu^^.... 

ich sagmal nich ich reiss die fresse auf und weis nicht worum es geht... ich glaub du verstehst mich bisschen falsch.... ist halt immer etwas schwer gesprochene sätze geschrieben zu verfassen weil gestik und betonungen fehlen... 

und wie scho in meinem letzten thread geschrieben... ich hab gs mittlerweile deinstalliert und das mit dem gs/casual usw getue nimm ich eigentlich nichmehr richtig ernst.... 

seit den letzten ich sagmal 4 wochen hat sich das spiel für mich so verändert dass es mir wieder passt.... hoff nur nichmehr als poser angeflamed zu werden.....


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Ne Progamer im Sinne von davon leben und Geld verdienen meinte ich nicht...

Aber der Post ist schon lang her jetz... Mit Progamer meinte ich lediglich Char beherschen und in diesem Falle im Bezug auf mein Equip im Vergleich mit einigen die man so in Hero-Innies trifft.... wenns falsch verstanden war, wars mein Fehler... 

Ich hab letzte Woche ebenfalls durch das Forum hier nen gravierenden Sockelfehler bei mir gefunden, von daher lernt man nie aus^^


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Hio
> 
> Das mit dem Gs anflamen is mir tatsächlich scho paarmal passiert, lol!
> 
> ...



mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass bei dir ne art einsicht stattgefunden hat =) 
find ich gut =)


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> mir ist schon aufgefallen, dass bei dir ne art einsicht stattgefunden hat =)
> find ich gut =)



^^... ja mittlerweile hat sich das game so hart verändert dass ich garnicht mehr meckern kann... gut schlecht/gutspieler gibts immernoch, aber das gibts bei highend chars genauso wie bei lowchars....


----------



## Idiocracy (23. Februar 2010)

Sry, Skelletor ... aber auch ich würd Dich "flamen", wenn Du mir mit GS oder Tests an der Boss Puppe ankommen würdest ... GS gibt es nicht seit Ewigkeiten und wir sind alle Jahre ohne dieses AddOn ausgekommen und ich seh auch keinen Grund wieso (s)ich das jetzt ändern sollte. Ich käm nie auf die Idee Leute anhand ihres GS einzuladen, obwohl ich es selber drauf hab, aber lediglich um zu vergleichen, um zu sehen wo ich mich SELBER verbessern kann und nicht um zu sagen "Ololo, aldda, hast gs von 5.5k machst aba weniga dmg wie ich du nap", sondern wenn ich sehen würde, dass ein Retri im GS unter mir liegt, aber mehr DMG macht, frag ich ihn halt dann wie seine Rota ist, schau mir seine Skillung an, Verzauberungen oder Sockel und versuch daraus zu lernen. Ja, auch das funktioniert noch reibungslos, zumindest bei mir, nach 4 Jahren in der WoW.
Ich hab auch Recount drauf, poste es aber nicht auf Anfrage, und sage dann, dass ich es nicht benutze. Ich benutze es halt nur für mich.

Neulich mit meinem kleinen Hexer in den Todesminen gewesen ... Jemand wollte doch tatsächlich Recount gepostet haben ...

Tut mir leid, aber die ganze GS, Recount, I-Level Diskussion ist einfach nur für den Ars... und ist kontraproduktiv für das soziale Gefüge in der WoW. Wobei ... Das ist eh schon hinüber, wenn man sich allein hier im Forum die üblichen Themen, Beiträge, Kommentare und Reaktion durch liest ..

Ach, ja ... Tante Edith meint, dass ich einen GS beim Tankequip von ~5.4 und beim Retri Gear von ~5.3 hab ... Wer will Schw... vergleich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Februar 2010)

Ich finde solche Sachen wie gearscore nur bedingt sinnvoll (wenn überhaupt). Okay, vielleicht zeigt sich auf einen Blick, ob dieser oder jener überhaupt für diese oder jene (Raid-)Instanz geeignet ist. Aktueller Fall von gestern Abend:

Eine Freundin hatte mich zu ICC 10 eingeladen, das sie mit einigen Bekannten/ Gildenmitgliedern besuchen wollte und mich um die Moderation des Ganzen bat. Es fehlte letztendlich noch ein DD, also lud ich eine Schurkin aus dem SZ-Browser. Ihr Item-Durschnitt war so bei 232-245 (also Marken/ PdK/ Gefrorene Hallen-Zeugs; GS weiß ich nicht, benutz es nicht), also absolut ausreichend für die 10er. Schließlich ging es rein und ich fragte, ob denn alle im TS wären. Schurkin verneinte mit der Begründung, TS ginge derzeit nicht. War ich gleich mal satt, bevor überhaupt was losging. Ich ließ sie trotzdem erstmal drin und erklärte ihr alles separat im SZ-Chat, weil ich sie ja vorrangig wegen der Fallen beim Trash am Anfang einsetzen wollte; wollte einfach keine Überraschungen, nachdem das letzte Mal in der 10er 3(!) Skelettwächter gleichzeitig ausgelöst wurden. Zudem machen Schurken ja eigentlich viel Schaden, so dachte ich jedenfalls. Also ließ ich sie durch die Hallen schleichen, sie fand allerdings keine Fallen (weder vorn noch hinten) und gab ihr OK. Das kam mir dann doch etwas spanisch vor. Ich ließ die Tanks zuerst in die Hallen laufen und kaum hatten sie ein paar Schritte gemacht war auch schon ein Riesenskelett da. Ob die Schurkin schlicht nicht wusste wie die Fallen aussahen und sich nicht getraut hat das zu sagen, vermag ich nur zu vermuten.

Mark'Gar lag dann jedenfalls im 2. Versuch... Schurke mit 1,5k DPS (!!!) an letzter Stelle, weit hinter den Tanks. Weiter gings zu Todeswisper, wo Schurke im Tod und Verfall starb und der Schaden nicht zu- sondern abnahm (also wenn sie denn mal lebte). Damit war dann das Maß voll. Obwohl ich es nicht gern getan hatte, stimmte ich mit den anderen ab dass wir sie ersetzen werden, da so ein Weiterkommen schlicht nicht möglich war. Ich sagte ihr dies und sie trugs mit Fassung. Wir holten dann einen Schattenpriester und siehe da, es wurde spürbar besser.

Fazit: Ich nehme mal an, die Schurkin hätte einen GS von 5k oder so gehabt... aber was hätte uns das genützt? Nix, denn in ICC hatte die Gute dennoch nix verloren. Es waren auch andere das erste Mal da drin, aber da stimmte Schaden und Spielverhalten. Also letzten Endes zählt zwar natürlich auch die Ausrüstung, aber vor allem auch das spielerische Vermögen, meiner Meinung jedenfalls.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Wie ich schon meinte, GS hab ich mittlerweile deinstalliert weils einfach uneffektiv geworden ist... denn wohl oder übel, gs hatte auch mal ne blütezeit^^

ausserdem wie auch schon gesagt, hab ich den eindruck viele kennen den zweiten reiter des addons überhaupt nicht und denken dass man das addon lediglich benutzen kann um nur den genannten gs zu sehen... doch im zweiten reiter kann man halt sehen welche erfolge die person hat, und die werte wie crit/int usw kann man dort auch auf einen schlag sehen... 

aber wie gesagt ich habs deinstalliert.... mittlerweile hab ich meine icc10er stammgrp und 25er gehe ich mit der gilde... und heroinni is mir random scho ok


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> ^^... ja mittlerweile hat sich das game so hart verändert dass ich garnicht mehr meckern kann... gut schlecht/gutspieler gibts immernoch, aber das gibts bei highend chars genauso wie bei lowchars....



=)


ich war gestern, um zum thema zurückzukommen, die weekly mit meim guffelpala tanken...der mt1 hatte nen gs von 5,5k, führte sich aber auf als wärens 8k.
bei xt spottete er mir erst mal die schrottboter ab, zog dann die bomben und den boss auf sich- unnötig zu sagen das wir wipten, oder?

un wer durfte es ausbaden? richtig, der "lowe" pala, also ich


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> =)
> 
> 
> ich war gestern, um zum thema zurückzukommen, die weekly mit meim guffelpala tanken...der mt1 hatte nen gs von 5,5k, führte sich aber auf als wärens 8k.
> ...



Yo deswegen mein ich auch dass gs nichmehr sinnvoll ist... wars aber dennoch eine lange zeit... 
naja von allen klassen sind tanks eh am arrogantestent find ich^^.... danach führen sich am meisten die dds auf und letztlich die heiler....^^

palaheiler hab ich keine erfahrung werd mir aber vllt bald einen hochspielen


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Yo deswegen mein ich auch dass gs nichmehr sinnvoll ist... wars aber dennoch eine lange zeit...
> naja von allen klassen sind tanks eh am arrogantestent find ich^^.... danach führen sich am meisten die dds auf und letztlich die heiler....^^
> 
> palaheiler hab ich keine erfahrung werd mir aber vllt bald einen hochspielen



muhahaha zum thema heiler xD
samstag, icc10er...gruppe war fast nur random  bis auf einen ausm raid, der frisch dazu gekommen war, seine freundin, meine bessere hälfte und ich- also wir waren die nicht randoms.
*ich verweise nochmals: ich bin ja shadow*
als wir dann nach hängen und würgen bei fauli standen, meinte unser bäumchen "okay, cele skill mal bitte auf heal um, wir schaffen des sonst nicht" 
ich mein, er raidet im 25er, hat 25er icc gear und der healpala auch- will er mir da ernsthaft weißmachen die beiden schaffens nicht die grp am leben zu halten?
nja umgeskillt...und da mein healgear noch..nun...ulduarniveau hat, hab ich mir nich viel draus gemacht aufs heal-o-meter zu schaun. 
bis von seiner freundin ein "lol, cele heilt mehr als du un hat weniger overheal" kam. 
da roch es für mich schn stark nach fail.
wir haben btw fauli nich gelegt, weil wir richtige movementdeppen dabei hatten, unter anderem das bäumchen, das zu DOOF war mit der spore ausm meleecamp zu uns zu laufen.

dann kam der vorschlag "ja lasst uns mal dreamwalker probieren, mein offi ausm 25er hat bei dem ne hps von 25k"
...im 25er...ein baum mit t10,5...merkt ihr was?
ich durfte WIEDER heilen...und stellte nach 2min fest: fu, ich heil ja die 10mann allein
der palaheiler und das bäumchen heilten zu 90% nur dreamwalker...unnötig zu sagen, dass wir mehrfach wipten, weil ich allein nicht in der lage war 10 mann am leben zu halten, bei denen die lodernden skelette nicht down gemacht wurden oder ähnliches-.-

da kam dann nur ein "cele, in zukunft biste shadow, du heilst zu schlecht" - aber er-.-


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> muhahaha zum thema heiler xD
> samstag, icc10er...gruppe war fast nur random bis auf einen ausm raid, der frisch dazu gekommen war, seine freundin, meine bessere hälfte und ich- also wir waren die nicht randoms.
> *ich verweise nochmals: ich bin ja shadow*
> als wir dann nach hängen und würgen bei fauli standen, meinte unser bäumchen "okay, cele skill mal bitte auf heal um, wir schaffen des sonst nicht"
> ...



OMG XD

sowas kenn ich auch hahahaha.... 

letztens war ich auch random in icc unterwegs... bis nach saurfang irgendwie der spruch kam "Alter machst du wenig heal, streng dich an oder kick".... aber nen diszi kann man am recount bekannterweise nicht ablesen... ausser man hat heal+absorb drin^^

jedenfalls hatten die alle gs von 5,7k+(ich hab etwa 5,5k)... ich poste mein heal+absorb und stand bei 70% xD.... keiner hat mehr irgendwas gesagt...


----------



## Tyraila (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Huhu miteinander!
> 
> 
> Ich persönlich benutze* GS* und mein Char ist nicht übel... nicht der beste aber nicht übel...


schon scheiße 


Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, sobald ich auch nur erwähne dass ich *GS* benutze werde ich von* x Leuten zugeflamed *


ist ja auch gut so



Latharíl schrieb:


> muhahaha zum thema heiler xD
> samstag, icc10er...gruppe war fast nur random bis auf einen ausm raid, der frisch dazu gekommen war, seine freundin, meine bessere hälfte und ich- also wir waren die nicht randoms.
> *ich verweise nochmals: ich bin ja shadow*
> als wir dann nach hängen und würgen bei fauli standen, meinte unser bäumchen "okay, cele skill mal bitte auf heal um, wir schaffen des sonst nicht"
> ...



hihihihihihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Exorbitus (23. Februar 2010)

ICh weiß ja nicht was alle so toll an dem GS finden . Ich kann dazu nur sagen vollkommener mist.
Ich bin Casual Gamer.

Ich habe mir gestern so bei mir gedacht he da sucht wer Leute für ICC 10er fragst halt einfach mal ob du mit kannst.

Dann kamen von dem gleich so sachen wie boah mit 4,7 k GS kannst echt nicht mit da überlebst du keine 10 sekunden in ICC 10.

Ich darauf hin zu ihm okay aber beantworte mir mal was GS mit skill zu tun hat. 

Er darauf hin ja scheiß GS gleich scheiß DPS.

Ich sagte dann nur machen wir es kurz lad mich ein und schau was ich kann dann kannst mich immer noch kicken wenn es dir nicht reicht.

Gesagt getan wurde invitet. Kurze Zeit später gings dann auch los. Erstemal ICC 10 *freutz*
Alles schön und gut kannte mich nen bisell aus habe mir vieles angelesen und bekannte von nem andere Realm die clearerfolge haben und dem entsprechend sich auch auskennen.
Dann ging es los ich mit nem 4,7 GS laut Raidleiter fahre ind er INI nen DPS von knappen 6 k neben mir nen 5,5 k GSler laut Raidleiter macht gerade mal 4 k DPS.
Dann meinte ich nur so zum Raidleiter jetzt sag du mir noch mal das GS was über skill aus sagt und man anhand des GS den DPS sehen kann.

Was kam von ihm nichts. Betretendes Schweigen.

Naja finde echt GS Addon ist für Popo.

Natürlich geht es auch anders rum das nen 4,7 k GS nen DPS von nur 2 k fährt. Man sollte aber als "Progamer" vielleicht den Leuten erst mal ne Chance geben bevor man alle über eine Kamm schert.

Liebe Grüße Exorbitus


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

.ich finds halt so lächerlich...die klappe sooo weit aufreißen, um ergebnisse zu erzielen, die manche im 25er erzielen und dann nen dritten heiler brauchen, weil man sonst nichts gebacken bekommt- gut haben wir ja so auch nicht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> tyraila, du hast dir echt viel mühe gemacht als du den thread KOMPLETT durchgelesen hast, hut ab >.<
> 
> 
> @skelle...ich finds halt so lächerlich...die klappe sooo weit aufreißen, um ergebnisse zu erzielen, die manche im 25er erzielen und dann nen dritten heiler brauchen, weil man sonst nichts gebacken bekommt- gut haben wir ja so auch nicht...
> ...



Lol das is scho echt heftig^^.... ich musst hier im büro nen lacher rauslassen als du das vorhin gepostet hast^^

ja bei mir wars halt da so dass wir eigentlich endgeil voran kamen, der heal war top, aber der leader hatte einfach keine ahnung wie man nen diszi im recount anschaut^^


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Lol das is scho echt heftig^^.... ich musst hier im büro nen lacher rauslassen als du das vorhin gepostet hast^^
> 
> ja bei mir wars halt da so dass wir eigentlich endgeil voran kamen, der heal war top, aber der leader hatte einfach keine ahnung wie man nen diszi im recount anschaut^^



da fällt mir n kommentar von unsrem mt1 ein "ey, kata *unser diszi* skill mal auf heal um"
ich konnt nich mehr xD


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> da fällt mir n kommentar von unsrem mt1 ein "ey, kata *unser diszi* skill mal auf heal um"
> ich konnt nich mehr xD



XDXD!!elfelf

fragmal was ich letzte woche bei valithria 25er machen durfte----> JA umspeccen^^


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> XDXD!!elfelf
> 
> fragmal was ich letzte woche bei valithria 25er machen durfte----> JA umspeccen^^



ich glaub, das hier entwickelt sich zu einem "und neulich, as ich in icc stand"-thread xD ich finds toll xD

bei dreamwalker, das erste mal im 25er..kam von unsrem "ich tanke auch mit bubble"pala "leute, den boss heilen wa tot...also..alle diszis raus oder umspeccen und ihr gammelshadows heilt auch mit"


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ich glaub, das hier entwickelt sich zu einem "und neulich, as ich in icc stand"-thread xD ich finds toll xD
> 
> bei dreamwalker, das erste mal im 25er..kam von unsrem "ich tanke auch mit bubble"pala "leute, den boss heilen wa tot...also..alle diszis raus oder umspeccen und ihr gammelshadows heilt auch mit"



Mittlerweile is Valithria zum Glück auf Farmstatus^^.... haben jetz ne taktik mit 10 heilern^^


----------



## Mayestic (23. Februar 2010)

Ich versteh das alles hier nicht. Lasst ihnen doch ihren Gearscore. 

Wenn ein Raid nur Leute mit hohem GearScore mitnehmen will sollen sies doch machen.
Wenn ein Raid keine Frauen mitnehmen will sollen sies doch machen. 
Wenn ein Raid nur dunkelhäutige Spieler mitnehmen will sollen sies machen.

Alle die nicht von Raids mitgenommen werden die auf GearScore bestehen und soviel Skill haben das der GearScore nutzlos ist, gründet eure eigenen Raids, geht raiden, zeigt den GearScore-Trotteln das man ICC auch ohne GS abfarmen kann und gut ist. 

Nutzt eure Chance und hört auf zu weinen. Echte Kerle ( mit Außnahmen ) weinen nicht ^^.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

@ letzten post^^

stimmt dir halb zu.... icc abfarmen schafft mittlerweile jeder raid... mal mehr, mal weniger schnell... aber er machts.... 

wie gesagt abfarmen, beim clearen oder bei gewissen bossen schauts dann anders aus... da müssen die leute gutes gear haben und dieses mit skill auch einsetzen können... valithria brauchst zum beispiel topheals mit top equip, die die chars aber gleichzeitig verstehen....

allerdings bis saurfang, modermine, fauldarm und vllt rat kommen randoms heut scho... bzw es ist möglich bis dorthin mit ner randomgruppe zu gehen


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile is Valithria zum Glück auf Farmstatus^^.... haben jetz ne taktik mit 10 heilern^^



wir famren bis arthas und die dicke sindy alles ab... aber unser erster try war halt recht episch xD


----------



## Technocrat (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> ich war gestern, um zum thema zurückzukommen, die weekly mit meim guffelpala tanken...


Da ist man schon so lange dabei und kennt immer noch nicht alles... was, bitte, ist denn "Guffelpala" für ein Paladintyp?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huladai (23. Februar 2010)

ja, du hast was falsch gemacht.


----------



## Latharíl (23. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Da ist man schon so lange dabei und kennt immer noch nicht alles... was, bitte, ist denn "Guffelpala" für ein Paladintyp?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein pala, den man aus langeweile hochgezogen hat, dessen gear einem im prinzip wurscht is und trotz blauem gear eig gut zu spielen ist xD


----------



## Orthes (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> [...]
> *Ich persönlich* benutze GS und mein Char ist nicht übel...* nicht der beste aber nicht übel.*..
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist, sobald ich auch nur erwähne dass ich GS benutze werde ich von x Leuten zugeflamed dass ich ein boon wäre dass ich dumm wäre das zu benutzen usw usw... muss ich ja nicht präzise erläutern, sind ja in keinem Tribunal :-)
> ...



Ich weiß net wo ich anfangen soll ...

Ich fang bei Deiner Signatur an --> Selbstbeweihräucherung

Lies den Text mal so wie ich ihn für Dich markiert hab, dann kommst Du evtl. drauf, wie bescheuert ich Deinen Text finde.

Nein DASS ist natürlich kein MIMIMI Thread, der nicht, alle anderen schon ....

Gruß

Orthes


----------



## Tschambalaia (23. Februar 2010)

Den ollen Thread gibts ja immernoch xDDD


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. Februar 2010)

Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier / der Forentroll ^^ ...


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Latharíl schrieb:


> wir famren bis arthas und die dicke sindy alles ab... aber unser erster try war halt recht episch xD



Das is krass... mein dicker respekt... im 25er?


----------



## Ceacilia (23. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> Huhu miteinander!
> 
> In diesem Post möchte ich mal was sagen was mir in den letzten... sagen wir mal 4 Wochen (eigentlich seit Icc) aufgefallen ist....
> Ich persönlich benutze GS und mein Char ist nicht übel... nicht der beste aber nicht übel...
> ...



Such Dir ne Freundin Du Oftspieler!


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Ceacilia schrieb:


> Such Dir ne Freundin Du Oftspieler!



lol ich hab seit 3 jahren ne freundin^^.... aber über die will ich euch nix erzählen


----------

